# knitting tea party 26 february '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 26 February 16

Well  I guess the experiment with Heidis tylenolPM is not going to work. Two mornings of 3-1/2 hours of sleep is not going to cut it. Granted  I have no aches and pains when I wake up which is not usually the case  and I have no hangover. And as an added bonus (if you can call it a bonus) is I am wide awake  not groggy  not coffee screaming  but wide awake. So tonight I am back with half a trazadone and hope for more sleep without the hangover. Otherwise it is back to the drawing paper.

Its six oclock and the phone rings  I know without looking it was from the school saying there was a two hour delay. This superintendent is so dumb  schools surrounding us are going to a two hour delay last night  oh no  he has to wake everyone up at six to tell them. Id like to turn him into an instant soprano with my foot.

Garys new truck will be in the driveway on Saturday. He loves it  not so much the color  tan/gold  but otherwise it is perfect and one can live with the color for perfection everywhere else. He might even grow to love the color  who knows. They got home safely  thank goodness  I was worried  they passed ten cars in the ditch and of course it was stop and go as the other cars were slowing down also. They were driving through about five inches of snow  it could have been worse  five inches is not hard to drive in  you just need to be careful  watch you ps and Qs  and stay off the brake as much as possible and if you need to brake  pump it lightly.

We have I think a little more than an inch of snow  it might be more  I cant see that well in the dark  but we had rain before the snow so there may be a frozen layer under the snow. And of course the back roads are probably a mess  they are last on snow treatment and some of them have to wait on the sun to melt it.

Lets get to some delicious recipes I just this morning downloaded and formatted.

Brazilian Cheese Bread (Pão de Queijo)

Ingredients

1/4 Cup Aquafaba (Chickpea Brine)
3 Tablespoons Olive Oil
3 Tablespoons Vegan Butter, Melted
2/3 Cup Unsweetened Non-Dairy Milk
1/2 Teaspoon White Vinegar
1 1/2 Cups Tapioca Flour
1 Tablespoon Nutritional Yeast
2 Teaspoons Confectioner's Sugar
1 Teaspoons Baking Powder
6 Ounces Vegan Mozzarella-Style Cheese
1 Teaspoon Salt

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 400 degrees and lightly grease two mini muffin pans.

2. Simply place all of the ingredients into a blender and pulse until smooth. You don't need to worry about over-mixing the dough, since there's no gluten to work up here. Pause as needed to scrape down the sides of the blender to ensure that everything is thoroughly incorporated.

3. Once completely smooth, pour the batter into your prepared mini muffin pans so that they're filled 3/4 of the way to the top.

4. Bake for 16-20 minutes, until puffy and evenly browned all over.

5. Remove from oven and let cool on a rack for a few minutes. Don't be alarmed if some of them fall in the center as they cool.

6. Serve right away and eat while still warm.

Makes 2 - 2 1/2 Dozen Rolls

www.BitterSweet.com

Betsy's Buttermilk Pie

SERVES 8

One forkful of this buttermilk pie is all you need to realize why Betsy's Buttermilk Pie recipe is such a treat. Thanks to a friend of the Test Kitchen we can all enjoy this delicious, creamy, and time-tested dessert. So, grab a fork and get ready to dig into old-fashioned tastes!

What You'll Need:

1 refrigerated pie crust (from a 15-ounce package) 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 cup buttermilk 
3 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, melted 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Place pie crust in a 9-inch pie plate and flute edges; set aside.

2. In a large bowl, whisk sugar, flour, and buttermilk.

3. Add eggs, vanilla, and butter and whisk until thoroughly combined.

4. Pour into pie shell; sprinkle evenly with cinnamon.

5. Bake 10 minutes, then reduce oven to 325 degrees and continue baking 35 to 40 minutes, or until a knife inserted in center comes out dry.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pie/Betsys-Buttermilk-Pie

Baked French Toast Extravaganza

Ingredients

1 loaf Italian Style Bread (16 oz) 1 inch thick
8 large eggs
2 cups whip cream
1 cup milk
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
Dash salt
Maple syrup

Instructions

1. Lay bread into buttered 9x13 pan.

2. Arrange bread in 2 rows overlapping the slices.

3. Mix eggs until frothy, add whip cream, sugar, vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt.

4. Beat with rotary beater until well blended.

5. Pour mixture over bread slices making sure its covered evenly.

6. Cover with foil and refrigerate overnight.

7. It may feel like a lot of liquid for this bake, but it really fluffs up and gives that extra texture.

8. Next day; preheat oven to 350 degrees

9. Prepare caramel sauce (below) and pour over bread mixture prior to baking.

10 Bake for 50 minutes.

Caramel Sauce

Ingredients

1/4 pound butter
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped nuts (walnuts, pecan )
1 Tbsp. light corn syrup
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. nutmeg

Instructions

1. Melt butter in the sauce pan.

2. Add sugar and spices and ingredients to butter mixture and blend well.

3. Pour over french toast prior to baking.

4. Sprinkle nuts on top.

Add any of your favorite sauces or fresh fruits with a dollop of whipping cream.

And don't forget the bacon!

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Ricotta Stuffed Aubergine Rolls By Heidi

Servings: 2

You will need:

1 large aubergine / eggplant, thinly sliced length-wise
olive oil
salt
ricotta cheese
mozzarella cheese, cut into strips, plus more, grated for sprinkling on top
basil pesto {make sure you use one with honest, real ingredients and no sugar  I love this one}
1 cup kid-friendly tomato sauce

Directions

1. Brush the aubergine slices with olive oil and season with salt.

2.Bake at 140C for 45 minutes.

3. In each {roasted} aubergine slice, place a dollop of ricotta, basil pesto and a strip of mozzarella cheese.

4.Roll and pack them quite close together in a small roasting dish or 2 single-serving cocottes.

5. Smother the rolls with the cup of tomato sauce and top with grated mozzarella cheese.

6. Bake at 180C for 30 minutes.

NOTE: Also a great dish for cheese-eating vegetarians  or Meat-Free Monday.

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2016/02/25/ricotta-stuffed-aubergine-rolls/

Kid-Approved Tomato Sauce

This is a great base for a bolognese sauce, pizza topping, chili, dipping sauce, you-name-it With a robust veggie flavour.

You will need:

2 cups ripe Rosa tomatoes
2 red peppers {or 1 red, 1 yellow}
3 medium zucchini
1/2 red onion
2 tbs coconut oil
salt

Directions

1. Roughly cut the peppers, onion and zucchini.

2. Place them in a roasting dish along with the tomatoes, drizzle with the coconut oil and season with salt.

3. Roast in the oven for 30 minutes, stirring twice.

4. Let it cool and then puree everything together, using a stick blender.

5. Store it in an air-tight container in the fridge and use as needed.

6. You can also add some garlic & chilies to add more flavour

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2015/10/16/kid-approved-tomato-sauce-sugar-free-lchf-paleo/

This next recipe take as you like it. It is an alternative  a different look at it  and just might be what helps you.

A Three Ingredient Magic Potion To Stop Migraines For Good Fabian G

I have a long history of migraines, and take it from me  theyre not particularly nice to have to deal with. Luckily for me, theres an amazing natural remedy I can use to stop my migraines in their tracks. Let me teach you how to make it:

Make This Magic Migraine Potion

All youll need to make this magical remedy is a glass of water, lemon juice and two teaspoons of salt. Just mix these ingredients together and drink. The mixture will begin to work within a few minutes.

Try and use good quality salt in your mixture. Pink Himalayan sea salt, for instance, contains 80 different trace minerals including magnesium. Drinking salt in this mixture will allow you to ingest it quickly, and is proven to raise levels of serotonin in the body, thereby quelling pain and inflammation.

Do you need this remedy?

Migraines affect almost one in 10 people, or nearly 36 million Americans when taking the population of the US into account. Migraines are also in the top 20 list of reasons why people call in sick for work.

Lemon Salt Water will benefit you if you suffer from:

Head throbbing
Nausea
Vomiting
Numbness
Tingling
Dizziness
Light, noise and smell sensitivity
Pain that lasts from 2 to 72 hours

Why we get migraines to begin with

If youre one of the unlucky 10% of people that suffer from migraines, youre probably wondering what causes them. Migraines develop due to a variety of things, from stress, to alcohol consumption, to vitamin and mineral deficiencies. With that being said, the most common reasons for the development of migraines are either dehydration or electrolyte imbalance.

The Big D

Did you know that you can still become dehydrated even if you drink plenty of water? This can occur when electrolyte levels in your body are low. Your body works to remove the excess water in order to bring it in balance with your electrolytes. This balance is called homeostasis.

In addition, medical practitioners theorize that migraines themselves actually cause dehydration, which can lead to the initiation of a vicious cycle, with dehydration causing migraines, and vice versa. This means that the migraines youre experiencing could last for days as your body struggles to achieve homeostasis.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=19577

Karens Meyer Lemon Lemonade

Makes: 10 servings

Ingredients

2 cups Meyer lemon juice (about 12 lemons)
1-1/2 cups sugar
6 to 8 cups cold water

Directions

1. In a 3-qt. pitcher, combine lemon juice and sugar.

2. Let stand 30 minutes to dissolve sugar, stirring occasionally.

3. Stir in water to taste; serve over ice.

www.lemonladies.com

Chicken and Cheese Empanadas

6 servings
Calories 290
Total Fat 16g
Dietary Fiber 2g
Protein 16g

What You Need

1 cup flour 
1/2 tsp. CALUMET Baking Powder 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 cup shortening 
1/4 cup plus 1 Tbsp. cold water, divided 
1/2 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1/2 cup chopped onions 
1/2 cup chopped green 
1/2 cup TACO BELL® Thick & Chunky Medium Salsa 
1 cup KRAFT Mexican Style Shredded Four Cheese with a TOUCH OF PHILADELPHIA 
1 egg

Make It

1. Combine flour, baking powder and salt in medium bowl.

2. Cut in shortening with pastry blender or 2 knives until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

3. Gradually add 1/4 cup water, stirring until mixture forms ball. Knead dough on lightly floured surface 5 min. or until smooth and elastic. Wrap tightly in plastic wrap; refrigerate while preparing empanada filling.

Empanada Filling

1. Cook chicken, onions and peppers in nonstick skillet on medium-high heat 5 min. or until chicken is no longer pink.

2. Add salsa; cook and stir 2 min. Cool completely.

Making the Empanada

1. Heat oven to 375ºF.

2. Divide dough into 6 pieces; roll out each piece on lightly floured surface to 7-inch round. Place in single layer on parchment-covered baking sheet.

3. Stir cheese into chicken mixture; spoon about 1/2 cup onto half of each dough round.

4. Beat egg and remaining water; brush onto edges of dough rounds.

5. Fold dough rounds in half to enclose filling; press tops lightly to remove excess air. Seal edges with fork.

6. Brush with remaining egg.

7. Bake 18 to 20 min. or until golden brown. 
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chicken-cheese-empanadas

Apple Pie Bars

16 servings
Calories 350
Dietary Fiber 2g
Total Fat 17g

What You Need

1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 
1 cup butter, softened 
3-1/4 cups flour, divided 
10 Granny Smith apples, peeled, sliced (about 9 cups) 
1-1/4 cups granulated sugar 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
3/4 cup powdered sugar 
1 Tbsp. water

Make It

1. Heat oven to 400ºF.

2. Beat cream cheese and butter in large bowl with mixer until blended.

3. Gradually add 3 cups flour, mixing on low speed after each addition just until blended.

4. Shape into 2 balls. Place 1 ball on large lightly floured sheet of waxed paper; flatten slightly. Cover with second floured sheet of waxed paper. Roll out dough to 15-1/2x10-1/2-inch rectangle. Discard top sheet of waxed paper.

5. Spray 15x10x1-inch pan with cooking spray; invert over rolled-out dough. Flip dough and pan together. (Pan will be on bottom.)

6. Remove second waxed paper sheet; gently press dough onto bottom and up side of pan.

7. Toss apples with combined granulated sugar, cinnamon and remaining flour; spread onto bottom of crust.

8. Repeat rolling out of remaining dough ball to make second rectangle. Remove top sheet of waxed paper; carefully flip dough over apples. Discard waxed paper. Tuck edges of dough down sides of pan to enclose apples. Cut several slits in top crust to vent steam.

9. Bake 35 to 40 min. or until golden brown. Cool 15 min.

10. Mix powdered sugar and water; drizzle over dessert. Cool 30 min. before cutting into bars.

Size Wise: Balance out your food choices throughout the day so you can savor one of these warm apple bars.

How to Make for 8 Servings: Prepare recipe as directed, cutting all ingredients in half, assembling dessert in 9-inch square pan and reducing the baking time to 30 to 35 min. or until bars are golden brown. Makes 8 servings.

Note: The dough is rolled between the sheets of waxed paper both to help prevent the dough from sticking to the work surface and to make it easier to transfer the rolled-out dough to the baking pan.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/apple-pie-bars-136953.aspx

and another apple pie slice recipe

Apple pie bars 2

Apple pie bars - cinnamon flavored bars with a buttery crust, apple slices, custard and streusel topping

Yield: 11X7 baking pan

Ingredients

Crust

1 1 /4 cup (150 grams) all purpose flour 
1 tbsp sugar 
1/2 tsp salt 
7 tbsp. (70 grams) butter very very soft(almost melted but still in solid form) 
1 egg yolk 
1 tbsp. water

Filling

3-4 big apples (preferably Granny Smith) 
2 tbsp. butter 
2 tbsp sugar 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
2 tbsp. water

Custard

2 eggs 
2 tbsp. sugar 
3/4 cup heavy cream

Topping

1/2 cup all purpose flour 
2 tbsp. brown sugar 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 
4 tbsp. cold diced butter 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
pinch of salt

Instructions

To make the crust

1) Line a 11X7 pan with parchment paper (I prefer the pan lining paper from Reynolds), leaving some paper hanging over the longer sides.

2) In the food processor bowl add the flour, sugar, butter, egg yolk, water. Pulse a couple of times until it forms a ball. if its too dry add few more drops of water.

3) With floured hands roll the dough into the bottom of the prepared pan, with just 1/2 inch on the sides. Cover with plastic wrap and chill for 20-30 minutes.

4) Meanwhile make the topping followed by the filling and heat the oven to 375F.

5) When the crust is chilled cover it with parchment paper, fill it with dry beans/uncooked dry rice/baking beads and bake for 15 minutes.

6) Remove the paper and the beans, reduce the oven temperature to 350F and bake for 5 more minutes.

7) Cool completely.

To make the topping

1) In the food processor bowl (since its already dirty from the crust) add all the ingredients and pulse until it comes together. Its gonna be a very soft dough.

2) Place it on a plastic foil, cover with another foil and shape into a 1 inch thick log. Place it in the freezer until ready to use.

To make the apple filling

1) Core and slice the apples. Optional you can peel them. I didn't.

2) Put them in a sauce pan, along with the sugar, water and cinnamon. Cover and cook over low heat for about 13 minutes or until the slices soften.

3) Remove the lid and cook a little more until the liquid evaporates. I didnt stir at all the apple slices and the bottom ones got a little caramel on them. It was amazing!

4) Cool completely.

5) When the crust and the filling are cooled, spread the apple slices on top of the crust.

To make the custard

1) In a small bowl, whisk the eggs with the sugar, and heavy cream. Pour over the apple slices.

2) Put the pie in the heated oven (350F) and bake for 25 minutes or until the custard is set.

Take it out of the oven (without turning off the oven) and grate the topping. I found its easier to grate the topping in the food processor so the heat for the hands dont soften the dough.

3) Bake for further 15 minutes.

4) Cool completely before slicing

http://roxanashomebaking.com/apple-pie-bars-recipe/

[recipe=red]Molten Mocha Protein Cakes[/color] by Hannah - BitterSweet

There's no shame in falling for these babycakes containing a rich pool of hot chocolate lava, especially when they deliver a surprising punch of protein and fiber, too.

Ingredients

2 Ounces (1/3 Cup) Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips
1/4 Cup Aquafaba (Chickpea Brine)
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1/4 Cup Pro(Zero) Natural Whipped Chocolate Protein Powder
3 Tablespoons Confectioner's Sugar
1 Teaspoon Instant Espresso Powder
1/8 Teaspoon Salt
1/8 Teaspoon Baking Powder

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 450 degrees and lightly grease 4 standard muffin cups. Fill the remaining 2 in the pan halfway with room temperature water; set aside.

2. Place the chocolate chips in a medium, microwave-safe bowl along with the aquafaba and oil. Heat for 30 - 60 seconds, stirring thoroughly until the chocolate has completely melted.

3. Add in the protein powder, sugar, espresso powder, salt, and baking powder, mixing well, being sure to beat out any clumps. The batter should be smooth and fairly thick.

4. Divide the batter equally between your four prepared muffin cups and gently slide the pan into the oven.

5. Bake for just 7 - 8 minutes, no matter how under-baked they may look. The sides should be firm, but the centers will remain soft and may fall slightly as they rest.

6. Let the cakes cool in the pan for 5 minutes before carefully pouring out the water from the empty tins.

7. Invert the whole pan over cutting board or a large, flat plate before transferring them to individual dessert plates. Serve immediately while still warm.

Makes 4 Small Cakes

www/BitterSweet.com

I would love to get my liquid intake with these but then I wouldnt be able to hold up my head.

The Rabbit Gin Sour

SERVINGS: 1

This tangy, refreshing cocktail gets a frothy finish from shaken egg whites.

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 ounces London Dry Gin 
2 teaspoons superfine sugar 
2 large egg whites 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
Ice 
Strip of lemon zest, for garnish

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Fill a cocktail shaker with ice. Add the London Dry Gin, sugar, egg whites and lemon juice; shake vigorously.

2. Strain into a rocks glass filled with crushed ice and garnish with a strip of lemon zest.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/rabbit-gin-sour?xid=NL_DAILY021216ViewRecipe

Spanish-Style Gin-Tonic with Lavender and Grapefruit By: Greg Henry

Total time 5 minutes Yield 1

Ingredients

½ teaspoon lightly packed lavender leaves 
2 ounce London dry gin 
5 ounce tonic 
1-2 long stemmed lavender blossoms

Directions

1. Tear the lavender leaves and then roll them between your fingers to release the oils.

2. Drop them into a stemmed wine glass or goblet.

3. Fill the glass with medium ice cubes.

4. Add gin and tonic and gently stir.

5. With a peeler peel one or two long grapefruit peels, express the oils over the top of the drink and drape on the rim of the glass or float on the surface of the drink. Garnish with a lavender blossoms.

http://www.sippitysup.com/martin-millers-gin-tonic-spanish-style

Coconut Quinoa Pancakes with Citrus Whipped Ricotta and Rosy Blood Orange Jam.

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES + 1-2 HOURS IN THE FRIDGE FOR THE JAM

Yields: MAKES 10-12 PANCAKES

Blood Orange Chia Jam

3-4 small-medium blood oranges, peeled and most of the white pith discarded
2 tablespoon real maple syrup
1 teaspoon rose water (optional)
2 tablespoons chia seeds

Citrus Whipped Ricotta

3/4 cup whole milk ricotta
1 tablespoon real maple syrup
1 teaspoon lemon juice
zest of 1 blood orange or grapefruit
1/3 cup heavy whipping cream

Coconut Quinoa Pancakes

1 cup milk (I like using canned coconut milk, whole goat milk or almond milk)
1 egg
2 teaspoons vanilla
1/2 cup COOKED quinoa
1 1/2 cups white whole wheat flour (I love Bob's Red Mill brand)
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup unsweetened coconut (I love Bob's Red Mill brand)

Instructions
Blood Orange Chia Jam

1. Chop the blood oranges, add them + their juices to a bowl.

2. Add the maple syrup, rose water and chia seeds.

3. Use a fork to combine the ingredients.

4. Cover and let sit in the fridge for 1-2 hours or overnight, stirring once or twice to prevent the chia seeds form forming lumps. The chia seeds will bind the juices into a jam-like consistency. Store in a sealed jar in the fridge for up to 3-5 days.

Citrus Whipped Ricotta

1. Add the ricotta, maple syrup and lemon juice to a food processor or blender.

2. Puree until completely smooth. Stir in the citrus zest.

3. Add the heavy cream to a bowl and, using an electric mixer, whisk the cream until stiff peaks form.

4. Gently fold the ricotta into the whipped cream.

5. Stir in a pinch of flaky sea salt. Store covered in the fridge for up to 1 day.

Coconut Quinoa Pancakes

1. Add the milk, egg, vanilla and cooked quinoa to a blender and blend until the quinoa is finely chopped and the egg beaten.

2. Add the whole wheat flour baking powder, salt and half of the coconut. Blend until just combined being careful not to overmix the batter. It's OK if your batter has lumps.

3. Stir in the remaining coconut. Let the batter sit 5-10 minutes while you preheat your griddle/pan.

4. Heat a large skillet or griddle over medium heat and add butter, coconut oil or cooking spray to melt.

5. Pour about 1/3 cup pancake batter onto the center of the hot pan and gently spread the batter to form a circle. Cook until bubbles appear on the surface. Using a spatula, gently flip the pancake over and cook the other side for a minute, or until golden. Repeat with the remaining batter.

6. To serve, divide the pancakes among plates. Top each plate with a generous dollop of whipped ricotta and a couple spoonfuls of the blood orange jam. EAT... no DEVOUR.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/coconut-quinoa-pancakes-citrus-whipped-ricotta-rosy-blood-orange-jam/

Julie's Flour Blend Gluten Free and bread-bun recipe

I have been working at coming up with an all-purpose flour mix that I could trust. I have finally come up with a blend that I am really happy with. It is so much easier to reach for ONE flour container instead of several.

Here is "Julie's Flour Blend"

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

I worked until I had a blend that was perfect for bread - and this one is. I also worked with every tweek and trick I could come up with to ensure a fool-proof loaf of bread that I, along with everyone else could enjoy eating. I have made this bread countless times - it turns out the same every time and has never failed. It rises well, has a mild wheat-like flavour, has a nice crumb (not cake-like) is springy like wheat bread, has a soft texture and is not at all gummy - just a wheat-like chewy.

My Winner's Bread - a basic bread -slices/toasts/freezes well

Ingredients

1/4 cup milk 
3/4 cup water 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tsp unflavoured gelatin 
1 1/2 tbsp reg. yeast (not quick rise) 
1 egg 
1/8 cup butter (trick - cut 1/4 cup off a pound of butter then cut it in half diagonally for 1/8 cup butter)
1 tbsp honey 
1 1/2 cup Julie's Flour Blend 
1 tsp xanthan gum (too much xanthan gum can make bread fall) 
3/4 tsp salt 
2 tsp powder egg replacer 
1 tsp baking powder

Directions

1. Heat milk and water -- I find 50 sec. in my microwave brings it to a perfect temp. -- If you have chlorine in your water do not use it for yeast baking - it hinders the yeast from rising.

2. Add mixed sugar/gelatin/yeast to warm fluids and let proof

3. Add room temp. egg and honey and softened butter to mixer bowl and mix.

4. Stir proofed yeast and add to liquids.

5. Add mixed dry ingredients, stir until blended

6. Beat on high for 6 minutes -- dough will look smooth and stretchy

7. Line glass loaf pan with parchment paper (don't have to line ends)

8. Scrape dough into pan and wet your hands under warm water to smooth top of loaf.

9. Let rise on range top beside a steaming pan of water.

10 It will take about 1/2 hour to rise over the top of the pan so make sure you allow time to pre-heat your oven to 350 degrees.

11. When loaf rounds top of pan, place loaf in microwave on high for 60 seconds, then straight into pre-heated oven.

12. Let bake for about 40 minutes. Remove from oven, remove loaf from pan and paper and let cool completely on wire racks before slicing. 
www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Italian Shredded Pork Stew Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Cook: 8 hours 
MAKES:9 servings

Ingredients

2 medium sweet potatoes, peeled and cubed 
2 cups chopped fresh kale 
1 large onion, chopped 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 boneless pork shoulder butt roast (2-1/2 to 3-1/2 pounds) 
1 can (14 ounces) white kidney or cannellini beans, rinsed and drained 
1-1/2 teaspoons Italian seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
3 cans (14-1/2 ounces each) chicken broth 
Sour cream, optional

Directions

1. Place the sweet potatoes, kale, onion and garlic in a 5-qt. slow cooker.

2. Place roast on vegetables. Add the beans and seasonings. Pour broth over top. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours or until meat is tender.

3. Remove meat; cool slightly.

4. Skim fat from cooking juices.

5. Shred pork with two forks and return to slow cooker; heat through.

6. Garnish servings with sour cream if desired. Yield: 9 servings (3-1/2 quarts).

Nutritional Facts:1-1/2 cups (calculated without sour cream) equals 283 calories, 13 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 78 mg cholesterol, 860 mg sodium, 15 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 24 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/italian-shredded-pork-stew

How to Cook Farro

What is Farro?

A lot of you are probably asking yourself that question. Its often referred to as an ancient grain and is thought to be the ancestor of many modern day grains, including wheat. Today its most commonly grown in Tuscany, so youll find this grain used a lot in Italian cooking. Its usually sold whole (with husk and bran), semi-pearled (no husk and polished to remove some bran), or pearled (all bran removed).

Farro has a nutty flavor (more so when bran is intact) and a delightfully chewy texturemy favorite part! The shape holds up well to cooking, which means its great for tossing into soups. The fun, chewy little grain also makes a great addition to salads where they can add quite a bit of texture and inexpensive bulk.

Why Farro?

No other reason than its been really popular lately and I was curious about it. I love cooking with whole grains because theyre inexpensive, filling, have a lot of nutrients, AND theyre quite versatile. So, I wanted to expand out past my usual rice/bulgur/barley circle and try a new grain. In the coming week Ill show you five ways you can use cooked farro (or any grain) to demonstrate how convenient it can be to cook one large pot of grains at the beginning of the week and then use that to build different meals throughout the week.

Since farro is pretty trendy, it can fetch a high price when pre-packaged. I bought my farro from the bulk bins at Whole Foods for $1.69/lb. (organic). Comparatively, the pre-packaged Bobs Redmill farro was about $5/24oz. bag ($3.33/lb.) at the other grocery store. You should be able to find farro at most health food stores, some larger grocery stores (especially if they have a natural foods section), or Italian markets.

What Kind of Farro?

As I mentioned earlier, you can get whole farro, semi-pearled farro, or pearled farro. Whole farro, which has all of the bran intact has the most nutrients, but it also takes the longest to cook. The more bran that is removed by the polishing (or pearling) process, the more nutrients are lost and the quicker cooking it becomes. I prefer semi-pearled because it cooks relatively quickly, still contains a good amount of nutrients, and has a chewy-yet-soft texture. Because the hull on whole farro requires some extra steps for cooking and semi-pearled farro is much more common in the United States, Ill be giving cooking instructions for semi-pearled farro.

How to Cook Farro

Because farro holds up to cooking quite well, you can actually cook it like pasta. What I mean by that is that you dont have to worry about any tricky water to grain ratios or getting the simmer temperature just right because the grain will hold up to excess water, which is then drained away after cooking. The degree to which the farro breaks down is much more dependent on the length of cooking than the amount of water or liquid used. You can cook it down to a creamy porridge or risotto consistency, but it just requires a little extra time (and closer attention to the water/grain ratio).

This is what the uncooked farro looks like. You can tell this is semi-pearled farro because you can see some of the brown bran, and in some areas it is polished through to the white starchy center. Semi-pearled farro usually needs to simmer for 20-30 minutes to become tender, but the time will ultimately depend on how much bran is removed.

Step 1: Toast the Farro

This step is optional, but it does boost the nutty flavor of your farro. Place the dry farro in a pot and cook over medium heat, while stirring, for 2-3 minutes. You should smell a nice toasty aroma, similar to the smell of bread in toaster. When you smell that, youre good.

Step 2: Simmer Farro

After toasting, add enough water to cover the farro by a few inches, plus a pinch of salt. For reference, I cooked 1 cup farro and added 3 cups of water plus about 1/8 tsp salt. The pot should already be hot from toasting the farro, so it will come to a boil quickly. Once boiling, place a lid on the pot, turn the heat down to low, and let it simmer for 20-30 minutes, or until the farro is tender. Test the farro starting at about 15-20 minutes to avoid over cooking and to see where you personally like the texture.

Step 3: Drain Farro

The farro will absorb a lot of the water, but the excess should be drained off. You can either use a colander or just carefully tilt the pot while using the lid to hold the grains in place. Drain off as much water as possible to prevent it from turning mushy. I like to let the farro cool just slightly before fluffing it up with a spoon.

Step 4: Eat, Chill, or Freeze

The farro is now ready to eat, refrigerate, or freeze. If freezing the farro, I suggest cooling it completely in the refrigerator before transferring it to a freezer bag, squeezing out as much air as possible, then freezing.

How to Eat Farro
Farro can be used just like any other grain, or even used in place of pasta for many recipes. Over the coming week Ill make five different recipes using this cooked farro. Cant find farro? No worries. Most of the recipes Ill be making can use a different grain or pasta in place of farro if you cant find it in your area, or are just not into it.

www.budgebytes.com

Peachy Crumble 

1/4th of recipe: 169 calories, 3.5g fat, 173mg sodium, 33.5g carbs, 4g fiber, 20g sugars, 3g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

Warning: This recipe is so good, you may be inclined to eat it for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 25 minutes

Ingredients:

4 cups chopped peaches (if previously frozen, thawed and patted dry) 
3/4 tsp. vanilla extract 
1/8 tsp. almond extract 
1 tbsp. cornstarch 
3 tbsp. brown sugar (not packed) 
3/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 cup old-fashioned oats 
2 tbsp. whole-wheat flour 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1 tbsp. natural whipped butter or buttery spread (like the kind by Earth Balance), melted

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray an 8" X 8" baking pan with nonstick spray.

2. In a medium bowl, toss peaches with both extracts.

3. Add cornstarch, 2 tbsp. brown sugar, and 1/4 tsp. cinnamon. Mix until evenly coated.

4. In another medium bowl, combine oats, flour, remaining 1 tbsp. brown sugar, remaining 1/2 tsp. cinnamon, and salt. Add butter, and stir until well mixed and crumbly.

5. Transfer peach mixture to the baking pan. Evenly top with oat mixture. Bake until topping has lightly browned and peach mixture is bubbling, about 25 minutes.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/show/natural-dessert-recipes-peanut-butter-cake-peach-crumble

well  it is morning now  eight oclock. Gary was out about seven-thirty getting the fan ready so he could go to work. Heidi has been driving the loaner. There was quite a bit of snow for gary to get off the windows. It was snowing fairly heavily when he left but looks like it has slowed down a bit. Have an idea Heidi will not be getting the children to school until around ten. The loaner has remote start so she can stand on the porch and start the car to warm up and melt some of the windows. It snowed enough to cover up tip kittys paw prints from this morning.

Time out for a few crackers and cheese  breakfast is a few hours away. Think I will make some spaghetti for later  I will make the whole pound so there will be some left to eat out of the fridge. I love cold spaghetti.

I hear birds chirping  certainly it is a little early to have baby birds already wouldnt you think?

Baked Chicken Ranch Roll Ups

I saw these chicken rolls using Pillsbury Crescent Refrigerator Dough Sheets and had to give them a try. I didn't realize that the Crescent dough was sold in sheets that aren't perforated. It makes this recipe a lot simpler as I purchased the basic crescent rolls and had to pinch all the perforations! Buy the sheets if you want to make this tasty dish.

Ingredients:

2 cups shredded baked chicken
1/2 cup Ranch dressing
3/4 cup shredded Italian blend cheese
1 can (8 oz.) Pillsbury Refrigerator Crescent Dough Sheets
2 tablespoons sliced green onions

Method:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

2. Prepare a 9 inch round pan with cooking spray.

3. Mix together the chicken, ranch dressing and cheese in a small bowl.

4. Unroll the dough sheet onto a large cutting board.

5. Spread the chicken mixture evenly on top of the dough leaving one inch at one end of the long side uncovered.

6. Roll the dough with the filling carefully toward the uncovered edge.

7. Pinch the seam when you have it rolled.

8. With a sharp knife cut 8 equal parts.

9. Place the 8 rolls carefully into the prepared pan.

10. Bake for 18-22 minutes until the dough is golden brown.

11. Cool in pan for a few minutes.

12. Top with the green onions and serve with side of your choice.

Serves 4 people

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

Well  northeastern local schools just went from a two hour delay to a school closing. So a house full of kids for the day and I doubt if they will want to go outside much less spend much time if they go out. When I was growing up when it snowed it meant get out and play. I loved it. These kids would rather stay inside and play video games. Duh

Classic Yellow Cake with Chocolate Frosting by Michelle

Yield: 8 to 10 servings

An easy, homemade yellow cake recipe that's buttery and moist, filled and frosted with the best chocolate frosting!

Ingredients:

For the Cake:

2¼ cups (319 grams) all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
½ cup (113 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1½ (298 grams) cups granulated sugar
3 large eggs, at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1¼ cups (292 ml) buttermilk

For the Frosting:

20 tablespoons (283 grams) unsalted butter, at cool room temperature
1 cup (113 grams) powdered sugar
¾ cup (63 grams) Dutch-processed cocoa
Pinch of salt
¾ cup (234 grams) light corn syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
8 ounces (227 grams) milk or semisweet chocolate, melted and cooled slightly

Equipment Used:

Stand Mixer or Hand Mixer
Round Cake Pans
Wire Cooling Racks
Food Processor
Large Icing Spatula

Directions:

1. Make the Cake: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour two 8-inch round cake pans; set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt; set aside.

3. Using an electric mixer, cream together butter and sugar until light and fluffy, about 3 to 5 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and beat in the eggs, one at a time, beating for 1 minute between each addition. Beat in vanilla extract.

4. Add the dry ingredients all at once and beat on low speed until just combined. Add the buttermilk and beat on low for 1 minute, then increase the speed to medium and beat for 3 additional minutes.

5. Divide the batter evenly between the prepared pans. Bake for 33 to 38 minutes, or until a skewer inserted into the center of the cake comes out with just a few moist crumbs attached. Remove from the oven and cool for 10 minutes in the pans, then turn out onto wire racks and cool completely before frosting.

5. Make the Frosting: In a food processor, process the butter, powdered sugar, cocoa powdered, and salt until smooth, about 30 seconds, stopping once to scrape the sides of the bowl. Add the corn syrup and vanilla and process until just combined, 5 to 10 seconds. Scrape the sides of bowl, then add the melted chocolate and pulse until smooth and creamy, 10 to 15 seconds.

6. Assemble the Cake: Place one of the cake layers on a serving platter and spread 1 cup of the frosting evenly over the surface. Place the second cake layer on top. Use the remaining frosting to frost the top and sides of the cake. The cake can be kept at room temperature for up to 1 day before serving. Once cut, leftovers should be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 4 days.

Note #1: You can make this cake in 9-inch pans, you will just need to reduce the baking time slightly. It can also be made in a 9x13-inch pan (again, reduce baking time).
Note #2: The only substitution I'm aware of for the corn syrup is Lyle's golden syrup, which has a more pronounced flavor. If you cannot find (or do not want to use) corn syrup,

(Cake recipe adapted from Joy the Baker; Frosting recipe from Cook's Illustrated)

www.BrownEyedBaker.com

The Best Chocolate Buttercream for Cupcakes

Yield: Enough to frost 12 cupcakes

Ingredients:

1 cup (8 ounces) unsalted butter, at room temperature
2½ cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 ounces semisweet or bittersweet chocolate, melted and cooled

Directions:

1. Using the wire whisk attachment of your stand mixer, whip the butter on medium-high speed for 5 minutes, stopping to scrape the bowl once or twice.

2. Reduce the speed to low and gradually add the powdered sugar. Once all of the powdered sugar is incorporated, increase the speed to medium-high and add the vanilla, mixing until incorporated. Add the melted chocolate and whip at medium-high speed until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes, scraping the bowl as needed to incorporate all of the chocolate.

You can store any unused buttercream in the refrigerator in an airtight container; let it come to room temperature and then give it a quick whip in the mixer before using.

www.BrownEyedBaker.com

Italian Wedding Soup posted by Michelle

A classic Italian wedding soup recipe, with little bits of pasta, shredded chicken, spinach and of course those little meatballs!

Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

For the Meatballs:
1 pound ground beef
1 small onion, grated
4 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons Italian bread crumbs
1½ teaspoons dried parsley
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon salt
2 egg whites

For the Chicken:

1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts

For the Soup:

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 small yellow onion, diced small
2 carrots, peeled and thinly sliced
2 ribs celery, trimmed and thinly sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
12 cups chicken broth
Salt & pepper to taste
¾ cup acini di pepi or other small pasta
8 ounces fresh spinach, chopped

Directions:

1. Combine all ingredients for the meatballs and shape into small (½-inch) balls. Place on a baking sheet, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.

2. Meanwhile, place the chicken breasts in a large stockpot and fill with water until it is covering the chicken by at least one inch. Bring to a boil and cook until the chicken is completely cooked through, about 15 minutes. Turn off the heat and use tongs to remove the chicken to a large plate. Shred the chicken and set aside. Empty water from stockpot.

3. Melt butter in the now-empty stockpot over medium heat. Add onion, celery, carrot and garlic, and cook until the vegetables are tender, about 10 minutes.

4. Add the chicken broth and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for approximately 30 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

5. Gently add the meatballs to the soup and cook for 7 minutes. Add the pasta and cook for an additional

6 minutes. Add spinach and cook for an additional 3 minutes. Add the shredded chicken. Cover again and allow to simmer for another 30 minutes or so. You can eat as soon as the chicken is re-heated, but allowing it to simmer for a little longer allows all the new flavors to meld together.

www.browneyedbaker.com

CHEDDAR, HERB, AND GARLIC BISCUITS

With their pockets of melted cheddar, these biscuits - plain, or with butter - make a savory accompaniment to your favorite soup or stew. Alternatively, halve them, and sandwich eggs and your favorite breakfast meat for a delightfully cheesy breakfast sandwich.

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups King Arthur Unbleached Self-Rising Flour
2 tablespoons Herb and Garlic Artisan Bread Flavor
2 tablespoons Vermont cheese powder
4 ounces cheddar cheese, diced into 1/4" cubes; we like Cabot Seriously Sharp
2/3 cup cold milk

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 425°F.

2. Combine the flour, flavor, and cheese powder.

3. Toss in the cubed cheese.

4. Add the milk, stirring until the mixture holds together and leaves the sides of the bowl.

5. Scoop the dough onto a well-floured surface, and fold it over on itself several times, using more flour as needed to prevent sticking.

6. Roll or pat the dough into a 1/2" to 3/4" thick rectangle.

7. Cut biscuits with a sharp, floured 2 3/4" cutter (or hexagon cutter), re-rolling and cutting the scraps as necessary.

8. Place the biscuits on an ungreased baking sheet. Line the pan with parchment, if desired, to protect it from burned-on melted cheese.

9. Bake the biscuits for 12 to 15 minutes, until they're light golden brown.

10. Remove them from the oven, and serve warm.

Yield: 6 to 8 medium (2 3/4") biscuits.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS: To make extra-large sandwich biscuits, worthy of your finest breakfast sandwich, use a 4" round cutter. You'll end up with three biscuits, so if you're feeding a crowd, we recommend doubling the recipe

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/cheddar-herb-and-garlic-biscuits-recipe

Corn Pancakes By Jessica Harlan

Pancakes for dinner? Why not, when you're serving these corn pancakes. They are fantastic served with a savory relish, like Black Bean and Avocado relish, or your favorite chicken salad, or even just a dollop of salsa and sour cream. Or, enjoy them at breakfast the traditional way, drizzled with syrup or fruit compote.

Yield: 4 servings

Special Equipment Needed: Electric griddle or stovetop griddle pan

Ingredients

2 eggs
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons butter, melted
1 cup flour
1/2 cup cornmeal or masa harina
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup cooked corn kernels
Butter or cooking spray Yield: 4 servings (2 pancakes)

Preparation

1. In a medium bowl, whisk the eggs. Add the milk and butter, whisk to combine.

2. In another medium bowl, combine the flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder and salt. Stir with a whisk.

3. Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients, stir until just combined.

4. Fold in the corn kernels.

5. Heat a griddle to medium-high heat. Coat the griddle with butter or cooking spray.

6. Spoon the pancake batter onto the griddle, about 1/4 cup per pancake.

7. Cook for 5 minutes or until the underside of the pancake is browned.

8. Turn the pancakes over and cook for another 4 to 5 minutes until the other side is browned.

9. Keep pancakes warm in a 150˚F oven until serving.

10. Coat the griddle with more butter or oil and repeat with remaining batter.

Makes about 8 5-inch pancakes.

http://cookingequipment.about.com/od/breakfastrecipes/r/Corn-Pancakes.htm

Three Cheese Mushroom Flatbreads posted by Emily Bites

A thin, crispy flatbread crust with three types of flavorful cheeses and seasoned sautéed mushrooms with garlic and herbs may sound like something youd see on a restaurant menu, but these Three Cheese Mushroom Flatbreads can be made at home in less than 15 minutes! These flatbreads would make an easy and delicious weeknight meal and can also be paired with salad or soup. I laid out the recipe below to make just one flatbread, but it would be very easy to make enough for the whole family all at once. As a bonus, each flatbread is just 265 calories or 8 Weight Watchers SmartPoints!

Yield: 1 flatbread

Ingredients:

1 ½ oz sliced mushrooms (I used Baby Bellas)
¼ teaspoon dried parsley flakes
1/8 teaspoon dried marjoram
¼ teaspoon minced garlic
1 Flatout Light Original Flatbread
2 wedges of The Laughing Cow Creamy Swiss Garlic & Herb cheese, softened to room temperature
½ oz 2% shredded Mozzarella cheese
½ oz Parmesan cheese, finely shredded
Freshly cracked black pepper, to taste

Directions:

1. Pre-heat the oven to 350.

2. Lightly mist a small skillet with cooking spray and bring to medium heat.

3. Add the mushrooms, parsley and marjoram and cook, stirring occasionally, for a few minutes until the mushrooms are browned and cooked.

4. Add the garlic, stir together and cook for another 30 seconds to a minute until garlic is fragrant. Set aside.

5. Place the flatbread directly onto the middle rack of the oven and bake for about 3 ½ minutes until they stand firm when lifted.

6. Remove from the oven and spread with the cheese wedges, leaving a bit of space around the edge for the crust.

7. Sprinkle the mozzarella over the top and follow with the mushrooms.

8. Sprinkle the parmesan over the mushrooms and follow with a bit of black pepper.

9. Return the flatbread to the middle rack of the oven and bake for another 4-5 minutes until the cheeses are melted and the edges are browned.

10. Slice and serve immediately.

Weight Watchers SmartPoints: 8 per flatbread (SP calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

Weight Watchers Points Plus: 6 per wrap (PP calculated using a Weight Watchers brand PointsPlus calculator and the nutrition information below)

Nutrition Information: 265 calories, 12 g carbs, 3 g sugars, 11 g fat, 4 g saturated fat, 24 g protein, 9 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2016/02/three-cheese-mushroom-flatbreads.html

Chocolate Nutella Cookie Bars with Sea Salt

Chocolate cookie bars with dark chocolate chunks, a layer of Nutella, and a sprinkle of sea salt. Dessert perfection!

YIELD: 24 BARS

INGREDIENTS:

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
3/4 cup Dutch processed cocoa
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup light brown sugar
2 large eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups chocolate chunks (I used Lindt 70% EXCELLENCE Bars)
1/2 cup Nutella
Sea salt, for sprinkling on cookies

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9x13 pan with nonstick cooking spray and set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, sea salt, and cocoa. Set aside.

3. With a mixer, cream butter and sugars together until smooth.

4. Add in eggs, one at a time.

5. Next, add in vanilla extract and mix until combined.

6. Gradually add flour mixture and beat until just combined.

7. Stir in the chocolate chunks.

8. Divide the dough in half. Press half of the dough into the prepared pan. Spread the Nutella over the dough. Top the Nutella evenly with the remaining cookie dough. It is ok if some of the Nutella peaks out, but try to cover it as much as possible.

9. Sprinkle the cookie bars with sea salt.

10. Bake cookies for 30 minutes, or until cookie bars are set around the edges, but still a little soft in the center. Don't overbake. Remove from oven and cool on a cooling rack. Cut into squares and serve.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/chocolate-nutella-cookie-bars-with-sea-salt/#more-22708

The Four Best Foods To Eat Before Bed

Hey it's Tim Skwiat, Head Nutrition Coach here at BioTrust, and you may have heard that eating before bed is a big-time "no no" for those looking to lose weight. In fact, you've probably even heard that eating late at night will undoubtedly cause you to GAIN weight...even worse!

Well, there's good news, and that good news is that not every food that you eat past 7PM will be automatically deposited to your butt, thighs, and love handles.

In fact, there are certain foods that you can eat as a late-night snack that can actually INCREASE your fatloss results! The key is knowing which foods to eat, and which to avoid, as the evening progresses.

Here's a good rule of thumb: Avoid carbs before bed in favor of slow-digesting high-quality protein.

Carbohydrate consumption causes significant rise in the storage hormone insulin, which also puts the breaks on fat-burning. That's a recipe for disaster in the late evening hours as your metabolism is winding down, but fortunately, slow-digesting protein isn't.

Instead, slow digesting proteins provide your body with a steady flow of amino acids throughout the night to help you recover from exercise and maintain your calorie-burning lean muscle as you lose fat.

Here are some of my top pre-bedtime choices:

1. White Meat Animal Protein (not red meat or fish) - White meat protein sources such as chicken and turkey are great pre-bed meal choices because they digest slowly and have a very low insulin release. These sources also promote the release of another hormone, glucagon, that assists the body with breaking down stored carbs and fat within your body to be burned for energy...a double win! Red meat and fish have a significantly higher insulin response so they're best to avoid in the evening. There are also 4 types of fish that you should really avoid at ALL times...we'll go over those in just a minute.

2. Cottage Cheese - Cottage cheese is very slow digesting and coats the stomach to be assimilated by the body over many hours. As a protein, it also stimulates glucagon release; a solid pre-bedtime choice. Just make sure you're using plain cottage cheese, not the flavored varieties with added sugars.

3. Green Vegetables - While these aren't considered a protein, they contain virtually no calories, are high in fiber, and they're very filling. Often times when I get a late night craving I eat a big bowl of green veggies and it completely kills my craving...a diet savior!

4. A Slow-digesting, Low-carb Protein Shake - I use a slow-digesting protein shake before bed literally every day. It's become somewhat of a ritual and great, tasty way to end my day. The vast majority of my clients have grown to love the habit as well...who doesn't love dessert before bed?  I normally blend the shake with almond butter to get some healthy fats in there, and man, it sure does taste good with BioTrust protein!

www.BIOTrust.com

Avocado Soup with Chicken and Lime Recipe by: Michelle

"Thin strips of chicken breast are simmered in broth with jalapenos, onion, garlic and lime and then combined with avocado and topped with crisp corn tortilla strips in this spicy soup."

4 servings

Ingredients

4 (6 inch) corn tortillas, julienned 
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 white onion, sliced 
8 cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
4 fresh jalapeno peppers, sliced 
8 ounces skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cut into thin strips 
1 quart chicken broth 
1/4 cup fresh lime juice 
1 tomato, seeded and diced 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 avocado - peeled, pitted and diced 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

2. Arrange tortilla strips on a baking sheet and bake in preheated oven until lightly browned, 3 to 5 minutes.

3. In a large saucepan over medium heat, cook onion, garlic and jalapenos in olive oil until lightly browned, 4 to 5 minutes.

4. Stir in chicken, chicken broth, lime juice, tomato, salt and pepper. Gently simmer until chicken is cooked, 3 to 5 minutes.

5. Stir in avocado and cilantro and heat through. Adjust seasonings.

6. Ladle soup into bowls and sprinkle with tortilla strips to serve.

Nutrition: Amount per serving - Calories: 293 kcal; 15% - Fat 14.6 g; 22% - Carbs 24.9g; 8% - Protein 17.9g ; 36% - Cholesterol 38 mg; 13% - Sodium 1020 mg; 41%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/20809/avocado-soup-with-chicken-and-lime

Cream of Chicken and Potato Soup by SHANCOCK

"A wonderfully rich and flavorful soup that combines the richness of cream with chicken meat, potatoes, onions, chives and spices."

10 servings

Nutrition: Amount per serving (10 total)  Calories 940 kcal; 47% - Fat 82.6 g; 127% - Carbs 32.3g; 10% - Protein 20.9 g; 42% - Cholesterol 319 mg; 106% - Sodium 681 mg; 27%

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1 onion, chopped 
1 bunch chopped fresh chives 
2 quarts heavy cream 
2 cups water 
1 quart milk 
3 teaspoons ground cumin 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons garlic powder 
2 teaspoons dried thyme 
4 potatoes, peeled and cubed 1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cut into cubes 3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley

Directions

1. Melt the butter in a large pot over medium heat.

2. Stir in the flour until absorbed thoroughly by the butter.

3. Add the onion and chives and saute for 5 minutes.

4. Pour in the cream, water, milk, cumin, salt, ground black pepper, garlic powder, thyme, potatoes and chicken.

5. Reduce heat to low and let simmer for 1 hour.

6. Remove from heat, let cool slightly, pour into individual bowls and garnish each with parsley.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/18449/cream-of-chicken-and-potato-soup

SMOKY COCONUT AND BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUP

I cooked my red lentils separately from the soup, and only added them once Id blended the soup to be nice and smooth, but that was only because I thought it would look pretty to serve the chunky lentils in the smooth soup. If youd prefer to cook it all together and blend the whole thing, Im sure that would be great too  plus itll save you washing up an extra pan! To be honest, laziness usually prevails in my kitchen, so thats probably what Ill do next time.

Author: Becca @ Amuse Your Bouche
Recipe type: Soup
Yield: 3

INGREDIENTS

2tbsp oil
1 onion, sliced or diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
400g butternut squash flesh, diced (around half a medium squash)
½ tsp smoked paprika
500ml vegetable stock
Black pepper
100g red lentils
150ml coconut milk
1tbsp fresh coriander, chopped, to serve (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan, and cook the onion, garlic and squash over a medium heat until the onion is soft, around 5 minutes.

2. Add the paprika, and cook for one more minute, then add the vegetable stock.

3. Season well with black pepper (you might need a little salt too if you used low sodium stock), and bring to a simmer. Cook until the squash is soft, around 15 minutes.

4. While the soup is simmering, boil the lentils in a separate pan until they are soft - again, around 15 minutes. Drain and set aside.

5. When the butternut squash is soft, blend the soup with an immersion blender until smooth.

6. Add the coconut milk, and once the soup is piping hot, serve the lentils with the soup poured over the top.

7. Top with chopped coriander if desired.

http://www.amuse-your-bouche.com/smoky-coconut-butternut-squash-soup

Cheesy Chorizo and Egg Sweet Potato Boats

Recipe by: Snacking in the Kitchen

"These twice-baked sweet potatoes are savory and perfect for a weekend breakfast or weeknight dinner. For a vegetarian version, skip chorizo and add mushroom or zucchini. Enjoy these boats with Mexican crema, lime juice, and extra cilantro."

Nutrition: Amount per serving (2 total)  Calories 987 kcal; 49% - Fat 48.1 g; 74% - Carbs 100.7g; 32% - Protein 38.8 g; 78% - Cholesterol 279 mg; 93% - Sodium 1557 mg; 62%

Ingredients

2 large sweet potatoes 
2 teaspoons olive oil 
salt to taste 
6 ounces ground chorizo 
1/2 cup diced onion
1 poblano pepper, diced 
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro 
2 eggs 
1/4 cup shredded pepperjack cheese

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Coat sweet potatoes with olive oil and season with salt; place on the prepared baking sheet.

3. Bake in the preheated oven until sweet potatoes are tender, about 1 hour. Cool until easily handled.

4. Cook and stir chorizo, onion, poblano pepper, and garlic in a skillet over medium-high heat until chorizo is cooked through, about 10 minutes. Remove skillet from heat and stir cilantro into chorizo mixture.

5. Slice tops of cooled sweet potatoes horizontally and scoop out some of the flesh, creating "boats" with the peels and remaining flesh. Spoon chorizo mixture into "boats", forming a well in the middle. Crack 1 egg into each well and top with pepperjack cheese. Place boats on the baking sheet.

6. Bake in the oven until egg whites are set and cheese is melted, about 15 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/245197/cheesy-chorizo-and-egg-sweet-potato-boats/

Toasted Garlic-Beef Stock

Roasting the bones develops rich, long-cooked flavor and lends a dark golden color.

Makes about 2 1/2 quarts

Ingredients

4 pounds beef bones
1/2 bunch celery, coarsely chopped
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
4 medium carrots, scrubbed, coarsely chopped
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1/2 cup olive oil
1 head of garlic, cloves thinly sliced
1 bunch herb stems (such as parsley, cilantro, and/or thyme)
4 bay leaves
1/2 teaspoon black peppercorns
1/2 teaspoon coriander seeds

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 450°F.

2. Roast bones on a parchment-lined rimmed baking sheet 30 minutes.

3. Arrange celery, onion, and carrots on sheet; roast 10 minutes. Spread tomato paste over bones and vegetables and roast 5 minutes more; let cool.

4. Meanwhile, heat oil in a small saucepan over medium and cook garlic, shaking pan occasionally, until golden, about 5 minutes.

5. Immediately strain oil through a fine-mesh sieve into a bowl; set aside garlic. Set aside oil for Ditalini Risotto and other uses.

6. Transfer bones and vegetables to a large pot; pour in cold water to cover.

7. Add herb stems, bay leaves, peppercorns, coriander seeds, and reserved garlic.

8. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer, skimming fat and foam from surface, until caramel colored and flavorful, about 3 hours.

9. Strain stock through a fine-mesh sieve into a large bowl, pressing on solids; discard solids.

Do Ahead: Stock can be made 3 days ahead. Let cool; cover and chill, or freeze up to 3 months.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/toasted-garlic-beef-stock

Orange and Radish Salad Madhur Jaffrey

Serves 2

Narangi aur lal mooli ka salad

Here is another wonderful combination of fruit and raw vegetables that we often use to make our snack foods and salads. I find that it makes a light and delightful first course. This recipe may easily be doubled or tripled.

You can use different types of radishes here: thin white ones, known as mooli in India and the United Kingdom and as small daikon in the United States; red, pink, and white Chinese radishes; and the larger versions of plain red radishes.

Ingredients

2 navel oranges
1/4 packed cup radishes, very finely sliced (use a mandoline, if you have one)
1/8 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground roasted cumin seeds
1/16 teaspoon chili powder
2 small sprigs of fresh cilantro or mint

For the radishes:

1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
Freshly ground black pepper
Generous pinch of salt, or to taste
1/8 teaspoon ground roasted cumin seeds
A few sprinkles of chili powder

Directions

1. Peel the oranges in such a way that you remove all the white pith. Slice off a good chunk of the top and bottom (I just eat these bits) and cut the remainder crosswise into circles 5 inch thick. Set aside in a single layer.

2. Put the sliced radishes into a bowl and set aside.

3. Half an hour before you eat, sprinkle the oranges with the salt, pepper, cumin, and chili powder as evenly as you can.

4. Just before you eat, sprinkle the radishes with the lemon juice, pepper, salt, cumin, and chili powder. Toss lightly.

5. Lay half the orange slices on a salad plate. Put half the sliced radishes to one side of them and garnish with a sprig of coriander or mint. Serve immediately.

From Vegetarian India by Madhur Jaffrey, Knopf 2015.

www.thesplendidtable.com

Noodle Salad With Sesame Garlic Dressing

Ingredients

Dressing

1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 Tbsp sesame oil
2 Tbsp rice vinegar
1/3 cup olive oil
1 Tbsp Thai Sweet Chili Sauce
4 cloves garlic, minced

Salad

1 pkg (454 gr) Double Happiness Chow Mein Noodles
1 medium cucumber
1/2 green bell pepper
1/2 medium onion
3 large radishes
2 cups baby spinach
2 cups Mann's Rainbow Salad (OR coleslaw mix)

Directions

Prepare dressing:

1. Place all of the dressing ingredients into a blender and process until smooth. Cover and chill until ready to use.

Prepare salad:

1. Place noodles into a large bowl and cover with boiling water. Let sit while you prep the veggies.

2. Finely dice the cucumber, green pepper, onion, radishes, and spinach.

3. Drain the noodles and cut them so they are a little bit shorter and easier to deal with - this is not absolutely necessary but I pre


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam are you able to go back and amend your date- it should be February??!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 19th February, 2016* by Darowil

*pearlone* is still waiting for surgery dates for her and DH.

*Nicho* has sciatica. Has had scans etc and is now waiting to see specialist to see if anything can be done

*sugarsugars* friend with the kidney issues and cancer passed away Sunday and *sassafrass* SILs father passed away unexpectedly on Saturday.

*puplover* has a new granddaughter born 14 February via an emergency Caesar called Jersey Marie (she was expected to be born with a cleft lip - but arrived with a perfect little mouth). Makes Mia look big and grown up!

*Lurker* is having issues with a water bill from before she moved into the house. Situation is getting so tight that she is going to need to give up Internet access in a month.

*jheiens* DD#1 admitted to hospital with pains down left arm and up neck and flashing black bits in her vision. Not a heart attack, seems no cause found. To see own doctor.

Heard via Gwen that *Mariannes* mother is very unwell - low pulse rate. And Marianne fell recently and is pretty sore as well.

*Gwen* is to have cataract surgery March 17th. and as the drug she is on for her RA can cause Macular Degeneration she needs 6 monthly eye checks.

*Pacers* DH has gallstones which had them in ER during the week. To see a surgeon early March.

*the wren* has not been feeling well - is on Prednisilone for a week - and has been losing weight as well as being dehydrated because he is not feeling up to eating or drinking.

*Southern Gal* is finally starting to feel better following her pneumonia.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gagesmom* - Sunset
2 - *Gagesmom* - Swiffer reusable cover
3 - *Gwen* - Gwen, DB & DS
6 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Sonja & Davidi
11 - *Gagesmom * - Gage before haircut & after!
12 - *Swedenme* - Coffee cake & baked ham
13 - *Sam* - Sock pattern
15 - *Sam* - Fisherman's rib handwarmers
18 - *Darowil* - 3 Tall Ships/City of Adelaide clipper
18 - *Swedenme* - Tall Ships
19 - *Puplover* - New GD Jersey Marie, GG & Mia
25 - *OneApril* - Scarf with matching edges
26 - *Darowil* - Bendingo yarns
29 - *Rookie* - DD, DS & DGKs
29 - *Gwen * - DD's boyfriend wearing new scarf
30 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
35 - *Swedenme* - Spring flowers
37 - *Kate* - Scotland pics / Deer
39 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Gottastch
43 - *Gagesmom * - Deuce
45 - *Gagesmom* - Knitting Group sign
49 - *Bubba* - Ice castle / Crochet hats
50 - *Tami* - Bonnie's snappie bags
50 - *Bubba* - Shawl for GD/GD wearing hat
52 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
54 - *Kathleendoris* - Balaclava for Stick Man!
58 - *Bonnie* - Snappie bags
59 - *Yellow Mieczyk* - Home town in Poland
61 - *Kate* - Home town in Scotland
68 - *Caren* - Funny / Shelves
69 - *Kate* - Comparison map of USA & UK
72 - *Yellow Mieczyk* - Home town from the air
86 - *Swedenme* - Portugal
88 - *Cashmeregma* - DGD's skirt
89 - *Cashmeregma* - Finger Lakes/Waterfalls/Deer
90 - *Swedenme* - Bubblewrap stitch (link)
95 - *Cmaliza* - US v Australia map
102 - *Caren* - Bubblewrap suit!

CRAFTS
13 - *Sam* - Evil Queen sock pattern (link)
15 - *Sam* - Fisherman's rib handwarmers (link)
19 - *Bonnie* - (For TNS) Free patterns (link)
20 - *Bonnie* - (For Sonja) Free Gypsycream bunnie pattern (link)
32 - *Bonnie* - Yellow Mieczyk's designs (link)
49 - *Bonnie* - Snappie bag tutorial (link)
57 - *Sam* - Free glove pattern (link)
72 - *Sorlenna* - Completed guernsey (link)
111- *Lurker*(for Gwen) - Bubblewrap stitch tutorial (link)

OTHERS
19 - *Sam* - Clipper ship images (link)
26 - *Darowil* - City of Adelaide ship (link)
39 - *Sam* - Song "Old Love" (link)
46 - *Poledra * - Sea Fever by John Masefield (link)
73 - *Gwen* - Downtown Athens, Georgia (link)
89 - *Rookie* - Winter storm (link)
89 - *Cashmeregma* - Niagara Falls (link)
111 - *Rookie* - Step up kitchen helper (link)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just going to wish everyone goodnight, before I head off to bed. We have the two youngest grandsons tomorrow, and they are due to arrive at breakfast time. They will be with us all day, after which we are supposed to be going out to a quiz night. I will probably be nearly brain dead by then, so have no great expectations for the quiz.

It will probably be Sunday before I drop in again, so best wishes until then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just going to wish everyone goodnight, before I head off to bed. We have the two youngest grandsons tomorrow, and they are due to arrive at breakfast time. They will be with us all day, after which we are supposed to be going out to a quiz night. I will probably be nearly brain dead by then, so have no great expectations for the quiz.
> 
> It will probably be Sunday before I drop in again, so best wishes until then!


Sleep well, dear Chris!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have reported it to admin. i will wait and see. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam are you able to go back and amend your date- it should be February??!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I absolutely looooooooooove Italian wedding soup. Thank you so much for the recipe. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


Kathleen Doris enjoy your quiz night sounds so fun.

Thank you for the summary again ladies.

I am in my jammies and going to knit on a Swiffer cover likely.

I just saw on facebook that the limo for my friends son's wedding cancelled at the last minute today. They are getting married tomorrow. My heart breaks for them but I am hoping someone helps out as I can't. 
Check in later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i certainly hope they had a good reason for doing that. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I just saw on facebook that the limo for my friends son's wedding cancelled at the last minute today. They are getting married tomorrow. My heart breaks for them but I am hoping someone helps out as I can't.
> Check in later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i certainly hope they had a good reason for doing that. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I just saw on facebook that the limo for my friends son's wedding cancelled at the last minute today. They are getting married tomorrow. My heart breaks for them but I am hoping someone helps out as I can't.
> Check in later on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The crockpot bread intrigues me--and I love most soups also (it's almost time to clean out the fridge, so soup may be in our future!).

Sam, on snow days we cleared out of the house--otherwise mother would have found us something to do! LOL

Hope your friend's son finds a replacement, Melody. That's a terrible thing to happen right before a wedding.

So I did some looking on the bubble wrap stitch, and it seems that people were using the blanket picture but it's not the same (found it on a couple of other sites). So...I may get out the graph paper and play around a bit. I like the medallions but there is definitely some garter stitch there as well...wondering if I could get something similar. I'll let you know!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking my spot....everyone coming here for soup and sandwiches (hot pastrami or ham) for supper. Seven of us and yes Sam....sister is also coming. LOL TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i certainly hope they had a good reason for doing that. --- sam


As of right now I have no idea why.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Stopping in for a short bit tonight. I am trying to finish up a mermaid tail afghan this weekend so busy knitting and working. 

Sam...I hope you feel better soon. 

I am reading along about the bubble stitch as I found it intriguing as well. It will be fun to see what other come up with.

Marianna Mel just released a new pattern for miniature Easter baskets. It is on Ravelry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just going to wish everyone goodnight, before I head off to bed. We have the two youngest grandsons tomorrow, and they are due to arrive at breakfast time. They will be with us all day, after which we are supposed to be going out to a quiz night. I will probably be nearly brain dead by then, so have no great expectations for the quiz.
> 
> It will probably be Sunday before I drop in again, so best wishes until then!


Hope you have a great time with the grandsons and enjoy the quiz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 36 in last week's but thought I'd come over and mark my spot.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

So nice to read all the recipes that Sam has found and printed for us. I always appreciate the summary that the kind ladies do for us each week. Quite chilly here today after spring-like weather all last week. We often go from wearing a coat to needing only a sweater and then back to wearing a coat again. It's been an easy winter here, for which I am very thankful. Have been knitting a very pretty scarf using the linen stitch and two colors. It looks much like a tweed material and really shows up the stitch. Hope all have a pleasant weekend wherever you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so interesting about the himalayan salt in the water for migraines. When I was on that diet the doctor said to have sea salt in water to restore electrolytes. When I later asked if it worked because it helped to hold water in the body, she told me that the salt had in it what was needed. She recommended the Himalayan salt and said to throw out the normal processed salt. I hadn't connected it, but I didn't have a migraine while I did this. Mmmmm. Don't know if it is coincidence or not but I will have to try doing it again and see what happens.

I want that avocado soup now but will have to wait for another day. Lots of goodies in those recipes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
Back from supper. 

I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind. 

On a brighter note, I have about 12 rows done on my sweater!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris, enjoy the grands, and the quiz night. They can sure wear us out, can't they!

Mel, I hope the limo issue is quickly resolved in time for the wedding.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
> Back from supper.
> 
> I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind.
> ...


So sorry to hear this Tami. Nice that it seems possible for her to stay in her home at this point. Big Hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the summary and to Sam for the recipes. I'm looking at the soup this time. It looks like spring is here in Utah, but that will quickly change as tomorrow we are to get snow. Guess it is not yet time to take off the snow tires.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This has been a hard week for me re: my mom and talked with my fabulous aunt today and she said this week has been especially hard for her too. Called my sis and she said she just stayed home all day Sunday and didn't want to see or talk to anybody she felt so bad. Think we are all hitting a new and different stage. She could sure be ornery but I miss her so. I sent a letter to my friend in Canada whom I've known since kindergarten. She always kept in touch and came to visit and since she lost her mother years ago, she adopted mine. Sent her pictures of mom too that I know she will treasure. I'm hoping to go see my aunt and my sisters when the weather clears up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you ladies for the summary and to Sam for the recipes. I'm looking at the soup this time. It looks like spring is here in Utah, but that will quickly change as tomorrow we are to get snow. Guess it is not yet time to take off the snow tires.


Soup seems so good to me too. I agree, keep the snow tires on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
> Back from supper.
> 
> I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This has been a hard week for me re: my mom and talked with my fabulous aunt today and she said this week has been especially hard for her too. Called my sis and she said she just stayed home all day Sunday and didn't want to see or talk to anybody she felt so bad. Think we are all hitting a new and different stage. She could sure be ornery but I miss her so. I sent a letter to my friend in Canada whom I've known since kindergarten. She always kept in touch and came to visit and since she lost her mother years ago, she adopted mine. Sent her pictures of mom too that I know she will treasure. I'm hoping to go see my aunt and my sisters when the weather clears up.


Try to force the memories to those of fun times rather than when she was deteriorating. Good to have people who can share in your memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this Tami. Nice that it seems possible for her to stay in her home at this point. Big Hugs.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This has been a hard week for me re: my mom and talked with my fabulous aunt today and she said this week has been especially hard for her too. Called my sis and she said she just stayed home all day Sunday and didn't want to see or talk to anybody she felt so bad. Think we are all hitting a new and different stage. She could sure be ornery but I miss her so. I sent a letter to my friend in Canada whom I've known since kindergarten. She always kept in touch and came to visit and since she lost her mother years ago, she adopted mine. Sent her pictures of mom too that I know she will treasure. I'm hoping to go see my aunt and my sisters when the weather clears up.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Tami and her mom}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Tami and her mom}}}}


Thanks


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.

Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}

Not good news here. The xrays and MRI reveal massive deterioration of my spine due to severe osteoathritis. Doc says it has been there for years, undiagnosed because all my aches and pains for years have been attributed to RA and FM. To complicate things, I have a bulging disc which is causing the pinched nerves. Things are so bad that I will need a lumbar spine fusion. Just not sure when. Specialist wants to try pain meds (helping me a little) and injections to see if that gives some relief for a while before we start arranging the operation. Believe me, this is not what I imagined my retirement to be like!

Thanks to those who offered suggestions for pain relief. Had limited success with the tennis ball but maybe I wasn't doing it right.

So much I wanted to comment on, but craft has struck. Sorry, I am not much good for anything at the moment.

Have just remembered about Julie and her problems. What a disaster about the water bill. Seems outrageous to me. I am so sorry that you have to significantly cut back on your internet usage as I know how important the daily contact on here is for you. But you are right that your diet and physical well-being are more important. Good luck and pop in when you can.

Off to knit for a while. Think I will have a quiet afternoon as DH and DS have gone looking at cars for DS. Hope he finds one soon as we have been sharing my car. It really hasn't been a big problem but I'll be glad to have it back so I can do what I want to do when I want to instead of working around his shifts.

DD has just arrived in Hawaii and sent us this photo of last night's sunset. I hope you like.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have studied one of B. Walker's embossed diamond patterns, and I think I have the basic shape worked out for a round(ish) medallion (as we were looking at the bubble blanket), but I am still trying to figure out the background.

I also found the other bubble wrap stitch in her book, though she calls it the Bubble-Bobble stitch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear you have that much deterioration in your spine. With all of that, it doesn't surprise me that you only had a small amount of relief with the tennis ball. I would only expect it to work if you only had a pinched sciatic nerve. Will keep you in my prayers. Hope your DS finds a car soon. It never fails. You can not go anywhere for days, but let it be a day you don't have a car, and you just NEED to be somewhere, even if you really don't! :-D 
Pretty sunset photo from your DD.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and Ladies for the new tea party. The French toast recipe sounds good. The migraine treatment I will pass on to my sister as she gets them along with her other problems. Her wound seems to be healing but is still very painful and her arm is still numb and stiff. 
My prayers for you and your family at this sad time , Tami.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and Ladies for the new tea party. The French toast recipe sounds good. The migraine treatment I will pass on to my sister as she gets them along with her other problems. Her wound seems to be healing but is still very painful and her arm is still numb and stiff.
> My prayers for you and your family at this sad time , Tami.


Thank you. As mine continue for you and yours.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new week, Sam and Ladies. You all are invaluable to us.

I've spent most of the day doing a bunch of those chores that no one notices unless you don't to them. You know, mop the tile floors, clean the bathroom fixtures, run the dishwasher, do all the laundry, restock from the freezer and pantry all the things that are running low. Piddly stuff that keeps you running up and down stairs for much of the day. I'm tired.

WE had baked ham, escalloped potatoes, sautéed cauliflower, onions, green beans, and mushrooms. Broiled grapefruits to start the meal and fresh grapes to finish it. Very tasty.

Hugs to everyone for now. Place nicely and I'll check back when I can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and Ladies for the new tea party. The French toast recipe sounds good. The migraine treatment I will pass on to my sister as she gets them along with her other problems. Her wound seems to be healing but is still very painful and her arm is still numb and stiff.
> My prayers for you and your family at this sad time , Tami.


You are up late, Mary! Or have you woken up early?!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear you have that much deterioration in your spine. With all of that, it doesn't surprise me that you only had a small amount of relief with the tennis ball. I would only expect it to work if you only had a pinched sciatic nerve. Will keep you in my prayers. Hope your DS finds a car soon. It never fails. You can not go anywhere for days, but let it be a day you don't have a car, and you just NEED to be somewhere, even if you really don't! :-D
> Pretty sunset photo from your DD.


Thanks Tami. Prayers and kind thoughts gratefully accepted.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicho, so sorry to hear about your sad spine. But, there is hope I believe, as with the current designed plates and screws and insert materials, often even deteriorating spines can be markedly helped. Prayers for my friends here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are up late, Mary! Or have you woken up early?!


It's 2 am here. I'm often up at this time, and as I had a nap earlier due to being cold and deciding to warm up in bed, I will be up for a while yet, I think. I'm a night owl, hate mornings!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry you are having these issues, Nicho. I will be praying for you. Such a lovely photo - imagine being there!


nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Denise I am so sorry to hear of the health issues. I know this was not how how you pictured retirement. I hope the pain meds provide some relief and do keep us up to date on when surgery is scheduled. You are in my prayers.

I forget why your DD has gone to Hawaii. Is this trip in search of employment or just a vacation? I hope your son's search for a more satisfying position is improving.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you google bubble stitch quite a few sites with directions come up. I attempted to post several but it was denied saying it was promoting too much. Give it a try too. I was only able to post one site.



Sorlenna said:


> I have studied one of B. Walker's embossed diamond patterns, and I think I have the basic shape worked out for a round(ish) medallion (as we were looking at the bubble blanket), but I am still trying to figure out the background.
> 
> I also found the other bubble wrap stitch in her book, though she calls it the Bubble-Bobble stitch.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Nicho, so sorry to hear about your sad spine. But, there is hope I believe, as with the current designed plates and screws and insert materials, often even deteriorating spines can be markedly helped. Prayers for my friends here.


Yes, it is certainly reassuring to hear how successful lumbar spinal fusions are. While I am not looking forward to the surgery, I am sure looking forward to the relief!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So sorry you are having these issues, Nicho. I will be praying for you. Such a lovely photo - imagine being there!


Thanks, much appreciated. And yes, I would love to be enjoying that sunset but no long plane flights for me just now! I'll just enjoy her photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your meal sounds yummy as usual Joy. I've never tried broiled grapefruit. Do you put anything on them....just slice them in half....cut them up or what? It sounds quite interesting.

I tweaked a recipe I found last night that was a real success here. I found boneless chicken thighs (never seen boneless thighs before) and rubbed an envelope of taco seasoning on both sides of them. Then I put some shredded Mexican blend cheese in the center and rolled them up using toothpicks to secure them. I then crushed up some Cheese-Its crackers real fine and rolled the thighs in them and put them in a glass baking dish I had sprayed with olive oil. Baked them at 350F for about 45-50 minutes. Everyone just loved them. A little spicy but not too much. Will definitely make again. Original recipe used chicken breasts and just one type of cheese.


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new week, Sam and Ladies. You all are invaluable to us.
> 
> I've spent most of the day doing a bunch of those chores that no one notices unless you don't to them. You know, mop the tile floors, clean the bathroom fixtures, run the dishwasher, do all the laundry, restock from the freezer and pantry all the things that are running low. Piddly stuff that keeps you running up and down stairs for much of the day. I'm tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It's 2 am here. I'm often up at this time, and as I had a nap earlier due to being cold and deciding to warm up in bed, I will be up for a while yet, I think. I'm a night owl, hate mornings!


Being insomniac- I tend to be up through the night- but I also love mornings and especially sunrises!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Denise I am so sorry to hear of the health issues. I know this was now how you pictured reitrement. I hope the pain meds provide some relief and do keep us up to date on when surgery is scheduled. You are in my prayers.
> 
> I forget why your DD has gone to Hawaii. Is this trip in search of employment or just a vacation? I hope your son's search for a more satisfying position is improving.


DD is on vacation in Hawaii with a group of girlfriends, all of whom enjoy hiking, yoga etc so lots of interesting activities planned (including a helicopter ride over a volcano) taking in resorts on a number of islands. Sounds like a lot of fun. Then in April she is planning on leaving for Canada where she hopes to get a job.

DS will have to start looking for positions outside Mcdonald's as there seems no hope of moving to head office any time soon. He has had a few interviews but no offers yet except one dodgy company that sounded very slick and offered a lot but was really just cold calling big companies for donations, all on commission only, no salary. He turned that down after being sucked in to a trial day working for them (for nothing) Glad he saw the light there!

Thanks for the prayers. Hope you are doing OK. Hugs to you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nicho, I hope your surgery is soon and successful and that pain meds work well till then.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind being in Hawaii right now.&#127796;

Nicho I hope they can do more for your pain until surgery is scheduled.

Off to bed now. Didn't sleep all day today so I may actually sleep tonight instead of toss and turn.

Night all. See you tomorrow &#128564; sleep well.&#128077;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you Sam and our lovely summary ladies for a wonderful start to the week. I'll have to go back and look through the recipes, but I did see baked French toast, yum. 
I miss just one day and you all manage to get me behind by 20 or so pages. lol
I'll get caught up here, then finish last week at my leisure. 
Marla and I went to Ft. Collins, Co today, I needed to get David new boots and we wanted to go to Sprouts and the Tea shoppe, I needed some more rose petal black desperately. 
We also found a wonderful little chocolate shop, they do their chocolates from the bean, we each got 2 truffles and a Marla got 2 chocolate bars, I got a couple little taster bars, the rose and champagne truffle was fabulous, I will save the other to savor tomorrow or Sunday. 
So needless to say, it was a long day, we set out at 5am and got home at about 5pm, David had already been home for a couple hours, Christopher let all the dogs out on his lunch hour then David went and let everyone out at Marla's before coming home and just brought Marla's 3 plus Gizmo and Ryssa home with him. 
I'm in on the {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for everybody}}}}}}}}}}}.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just going to wish everyone goodnight, before I head off to bed. We have the two youngest grandsons tomorrow, and they are due to arrive at breakfast time. They will be with us all day, after which we are supposed to be going out to a quiz night. I will probably be nearly brain dead by then, so have no great expectations for the quiz.
> 
> It will probably be Sunday before I drop in again, so best wishes until then!


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
> Back from supper.
> 
> I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind.
> ...


I'm so sorry Tami, I completely understand your mixed feelings, a very hard time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This has been a hard week for me re: my mom and talked with my fabulous aunt today and she said this week has been especially hard for her too. Called my sis and she said she just stayed home all day Sunday and didn't want to see or talk to anybody she felt so bad. Think we are all hitting a new and different stage. She could sure be ornery but I miss her so. I sent a letter to my friend in Canada whom I've known since kindergarten. She always kept in touch and came to visit and since she lost her mother years ago, she adopted mine. Sent her pictures of mom too that I know she will treasure. I'm hoping to go see my aunt and my sisters when the weather clears up.


Hugs for you, it is hard.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
> Back from supper.
> 
> I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


Oh my, I hope that they can help with the pain and that when they do the surgery, it helps tremendously. 
Hope that your son found a car today. 
That picture is why they call it paradise, I hope that she has a fabulous time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok I know I said I was going to bed. Well I really am after I post this pic. The one with blues and greens and purple I made last night. Newborn size.
The one with reds, pinks, peach and yellow I made tonight. Preemie size.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and Ladies for the new tea party. The French toast recipe sounds good. The migraine treatment I will pass on to my sister as she gets them along with her other problems. Her wound seems to be healing but is still very painful and her arm is still numb and stiff.
> My prayers for you and your family at this sad time , Tami.


I'm so glad that the would seems to be healing, but I sure hope that she gets relief from the pain soon and that her arm returns to normal, that is a little bit concerning I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new week, Sam and Ladies. You all are invaluable to us.
> 
> I've spent most of the day doing a bunch of those chores that no one notices unless you don't to them. You know, mop the tile floors, clean the bathroom fixtures, run the dishwasher, do all the laundry, restock from the freezer and pantry all the things that are running low. Piddly stuff that keeps you running up and down stairs for much of the day. I'm tired.
> 
> ...


You certainly should sleep well. 
And YUM!!! You certainly come up with some fabulous menu's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok I know I said I was going to bed. Well I really am after I post this pic. The one with blues and greens and purple I made last night. Newborn size.
> The one with reds, pinks, peach and yellow I made tonight. Preemie size.


 :lol: They do look fantastic though. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you google bubble stitch quite a few sites with directions come up. I attempted to post several but it was denied saying it was promoting too much. Give it a try too. I was only able to post one site.


Yes, I tried that one, and it worked out as it should have, but it's not the same as the other (and you know how stubborn I am when I get on a thing). :XD:

I've had broiled grapefruit and didn't really care for it...love the stuff raw but it doesn't like me (too acidic). Once in a while I just have to have one, though--and I pay but it's worth it!

Denise, do hope something can be done to alleviate your pain. Gentle hugs to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about this daralene - look for the good memories - something that will bring a smile and more fond memories will follow. you never stop missing them and wishing they were here but it does get better in time. i always felt the first year one could say two months ago or five months ago but when it reached a year it feels to me like i have reached a plateau to where i could say over a year ago (the year of firsts was over - it was over a year ago - no more firsts) - it just seemed to make it a bit easier. at least it did for me as i hope it will do for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> This has been a hard week for me re: my mom and talked with my fabulous aunt today and she said this week has been especially hard for her too. Called my sis and she said she just stayed home all day Sunday and didn't want to see or talk to anybody she felt so bad. Think we are all hitting a new and different stage. She could sure be ornery but I miss her so. I sent a letter to my friend in Canada whom I've known since kindergarten. She always kept in touch and came to visit and since she lost her mother years ago, she adopted mine. Sent her pictures of mom too that I know she will treasure. I'm hoping to go see my aunt and my sisters when the weather clears up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your back issues. hope it all can be resolved as quickly as possible with the least amount of pain. we are here 24/7 for you - we got your back so join as you can. sending tons of healing energy to surround you with warm healing goodness. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Broiled Grapefruit

Ingredients:

3 Ruby Red grapefruits, halved horizontally
¼ cup packed dark brown sugar  
½ teaspoon ground cardamom
1 teaspoon Maldon salt or other large-flake salt

Directions:

1. Preheat the broiler with a rack about 4 inches from the heat.

2. Line a sheet pan with aluminum foil. (This isnt totally necessary  the grapefruit wont really stick to the pan  but it makes for the easiest cleanup.)

3. Place the grapefruit halves, cut side up, on the prepared sheet pan.

4. Use a small paring knife or curved grapefruit knife to section the grapefruits, cutting around the outer membrane to separate it from the flesh, and between individual sections.

5. Mix together the brown sugar and ground cardamom in a small bowl.

6. Sprinkle each grapefruit half with the sugar mixture, dividing it evenly.

7. Sprinkle the salt atop the sugared grapefruit.

8. Broil the grapefruit, keeping a close eye on the pan and rotating it if needed, until the fruit is charred at the edges and caramel-y brown in the center, 3 to 5 minutes.

9. Let the grapefruit cool for 5 minutes before enjoying warm (I find a regular or grapefruit spoon the best tool to pop out the segments and catch all of the sweet juice while eating.)

www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-broiled-grapefruit



Gweniepooh said:


> Your meal sounds yummy as usual Joy. I've never tried broiled grapefruit. Do you put anything on them....just slice them in half....cut them up or what? It sounds quite interesting.
> 
> I tweaked a recipe I found last night that was a real success here. I found boneless chicken thighs (never seen boneless thighs before) and rubbed an envelope of taco seasoning on both sides of them. Then I put some shredded Mexican blend cheese in the center and rolled them up using toothpicks to secure them. I then crushed up some Cheese-Its crackers real fine and rolled the thighs in them and put them in a glass baking dish I had sprayed with olive oil. Baked them at 350F for about 45-50 minutes. Everyone just loved them. A little spicy but not too much. Will definitely make again. Original recipe used chicken breasts and just one type of cheese.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you hugs and tons of warm healing energy to you tami - i know it is a difficult time that is about to start - hospice sounds so final. i have a friend who is on hospice who gripes about it a lot - think he just has to have something to gripe about - but he also admits they help him a lot. still - it is hard to admit to oneself that she is in that poor of health. we are here for you 24/7 - you know we got your back - so come and rest with us anytime. ---- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
> Back from supper.
> 
> I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, I hope pain meds give you relief until you can schedule surgery.sending you tons of healing energy.
Julie, I miss you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is what we all need in our back yards. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-is-not-your-ordinary-pool-look-what-it-can-do?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1597&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Denise, I hope pain meds give you relief until you can schedule surgery.sending you tons of healing energy.
> Julie, I miss you.


I am still able to be around, Joy until 22nd March for sure. The total picture is rather fluid just now. But I am quietly positive that there may be a solution sooner rather than later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Nicho, so sorry to hear about your sad spine. But, there is hope I believe, as with the current designed plates and screws and insert materials, often even deteriorating spines can be markedly helped. Prayers for my friends here.


Sorry to hear that you are having health issues Denise , not nice being in constant pain . Hope the doctor can manage to get the right pain relief medication for you and that the operation when you have it sorts all the problems out 
Take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Tami, I completely understand your mixed feelings, a very hard time.


Sorry to hear about your your mom Tami . It's hard when your thoughts are conflicted . Hope your visit goes well


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this Tami. Nice that it seems possible for her to stay in her home at this point. Big Hugs.


From me too Tami


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


Big gentle hug to you too. Sorry to hear your news.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new week, Sam and Ladies. You all are invaluable to us.
> 
> I've spent most of the day doing a bunch of those chores that no one notices unless you don't to them. You know, mop the tile floors, clean the bathroom fixtures, run the dishwasher, do all the laundry, restock from the freezer and pantry all the things that are running low. Piddly stuff that keeps you running up and down stairs for much of the day. I'm tired.
> 
> ...


And I wasn't invited for dinner?😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> And I wasn't invited for dinner?😊


It sounds delicious I would have went with you 😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summary. We love soup and there are some good sounding ones there. Also for cakes&#128522;
I have been so spoiled since I broke my arm. Have not made one meal. One daughter made and froze lasagna, shepherd's pie, stew, cauliflower and potato soup. All so good. I jokingly told her the Dr. said it would be at least 6 months before I could use my arm. When she asked why so long I said so I don't have to cook for 6 months.&#128521;
Our second eldest daughter was here for a visit and she picked out a sweater from my Mary Maxim catalogue that she liked. She is very picky about clothes so I ordered the kit. She is very well endowed. It has little pleats in the fronts and back and knit in one piece up to the armhole so tonight I cast on 415 stitches and did 3 rows. Lots of markers&#128522;
Giving myself lots of time, it is her birthday in Sept.

Sorlenna we will get that pattern figured out.&#128522;
I am definitely in on the big hugs for everyone.((((((((())))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.

Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.

I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have reported it to admin. i will wait and see. --- sam


Admin has been onto it- all okay now!

And I have just scrolled again through your recipes- I will be trying the 'Julie's' FlourMix- (Gluten free) looks a good mix, and the bread it makes sounds nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


Sorry to hear that Cathy hope she gets well soon . Serena must be missing her mum , and I do wish you luck . Take care


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you Sam for pm and ladies for summary - it is a real help for me 

Such a bright and sunny morning here - I am off to do some shopping


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summary. We love soup and there are some good sounding ones there. Also for cakes😊
> I have been so spoiled since I broke my arm. Have not made one meal. One daughter made and froze lasagna, shepherd's pie, stew, cauliflower and potato soup. All so good. I jokingly told her the Dr. said it would be at least 6 months before I could use my arm. When she asked why so long I said so I don't have to cook for 6 months.😉
> Our second eldest daughter was here for a visit and she picked out a sweater from my Mary Maxim catalogue that she liked. She is very picky about clothes so I ordered the kit. She is very well endowed. It has little pleats in the fronts and back and knit in one piece up to the armhole so tonight I cast on 415 stitches and did 3 rows. Lots of markers😊
> Giving myself lots of time, it is her birthday in Sept.
> ...


I am in on the hug!
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
bit weary- but it has been a good day- apart from the heat. When the Elders came for their evening meal I was absolutely soaking I was sweating so badly.
Almost worth breaking your arm to have so many wonderful meals!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Waiting to board the plane, will check back in from state side of the big pond. &#9992;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, that would be wonderful.


I will have to wait and see what transpires. But as I said I am quietly hopeful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathy! Sorry about DD, she can be a bit of a silly when it comes to her own health JMO. Good that the job is voluntary- no hassles over lost pay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Waiting to board the plane, will check back in from state side of the big pond. ✈


How long will you be in the States?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How long will you be in the States?


We will be there for a week, then back home. Sitting on the plane getting reading to take off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Admin has been onto it- all okay now!
> 
> And I have just scrolled again through your recipes- I will be trying the 'Julie's' FlourMix- (Gluten free) looks a good mix, and the bread it makes sounds nice.


Reported to Admin? Whats happened?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes, it is certainly reassuring to hear how successful lumbar spinal fusions are. While I am not looking forward to the surgery, I am sure looking forward to the relief!


Here these surgeries are done on an outpatient basis at our outpatient surgery center at 06:30 in the morning, take about 45 minutes to 1.5 hours. Then the patient stays in our facility until 1-2 PM and goes home to heal. It is amazing how well they do and the help it is for them to sleep in their own bed and be away from the nocosomial infections that are ever present in hospitals. I would hope this could be the case for you as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I absolutely looooooooooove Italian wedding soup. Thank you so much for the recipe. 👍👍👍👍
> 
> Kathleen Doris enjoy your quiz night sounds so fun.
> 
> ...


Thats loads of warning. One of Vicky's cars was cancelled a few hours before the wedding! So they kept the nice one for them and had two cars much the same so at the last minute turned them into cars for the rest of the party- so an hour or two before the wedding I was in Lincraft buying ribbon for the front of the cars and then putting them into the cars with th ehelp of David and one of my brothers.. 
David was doing all this in his thongs (flip flops) as he had no shoes with him for the wedding- so the grooom needed to go via out place and take them to the church. So the first David did on getting to the church was to find his shoes and socks!
It was a stinking hot day (like 43C-110F) so we had decided to use Vicky's place rahter than ours as had been the plan as our a/c was not all that good. so when he left home he didn't wear shoes of course

But seriouselly Mel it is horrid to need to do something so late when you think everything is sorted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies, for another great start.
> Back from supper.
> 
> I got a text from DB earlier. Mom's health is declining. Hospice is to come and do another evaluation. If mom qualifies, the health care she is getting from local hospital will stop, and hospice will come on board much more. She will still be able to be home. I plan to go see her on Monday. I am having very mixed feelings. Upset that this is happening, but not wanting her to live in declining health in addition to her declining mind.
> ...


It's a horrid confusing time isn't it?
A friend of mine was told last week that her father was not well and probably had only a few months left. At a family conference on Sunday he refused to consider moving out of his home at that stage.
On Wednesday she couldn't get an answer when she rang him a few times so asked her BIL to go and check him. He had passed away in his chair. She was praying that he would go this way- but would have liked God to give them a little longer to come to terms with it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


That sounds like it is no fun Denise- not what you had planned that is for sure. Hope it can be done soon for you (is the surgeon thinking pain releif mught be all that is required for now- or waiting until a time is available?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Reported to Admin? Whats happened?


Ignore the above message, I see that it was only to change the date. LOL

I was worried that there might have been an issue or problem. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


nauseous (I got close enough for spell check to get it right!).

Oh no. How hard is that for all of you? Praying she repsonds qucikly to the antibiotics. 
How are things wgoing with the other GM? Does Serena ever see her father?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ninja is back! Glad you are feeling better.


gagesmom said:


> Ok I know I said I was going to bed. Well I really am after I post this pic. The one with blues and greens and purple I made last night. Newborn size.
> The one with reds, pinks, peach and yellow I made tonight. Preemie size.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, that would be wonderful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry about this daralene - look for the good memories - something that will bring a smile and more fond memories will follow. you never stop missing them and wishing they were here but it does get better in time. i always felt the first year one could say two months ago or five months ago but when it reached a year it feels to me like i have reached a plateau to where i could say over a year ago (the year of firsts was over - it was over a year ago - no more firsts) - it just seemed to make it a bit easier. at least it did for me as i hope it will do for you. --- sam


Thank you Sam. Mom's birthday is coming up soon and I'm thinking of going down to be with my sisters if that is possible. Think it would be good to be together. Best would be if they could come up here and we could be with my aunt, mom's older sister, since she is missing mom so. Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is what we all need in our back yards. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-is-not-your-ordinary-pool-look-what-it-can-do?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1597&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


Oh my goodness Sam. That is perfect for people with children or if you are selling a house and they don't want a pool. So creative.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your meal sounds yummy as usual Joy. I've never tried broiled grapefruit. Do you put anything on them....just slice them in half....cut them up or what? It sounds quite interesting.


*broiled grapefruit* These may be rather sloppy to eat and get all the goodness out of the skin. You may want to have some damp cloths ready for use after squeezing all the juicy stuff out.

Gwen, slice the fruits in half, slice the each of the sections loose within the membranes that separate them; cut around between the sections and the skin as close to the pith (white stuff) as you can. Your spoon will get it entirely loose when you scoop it out to eat. Next add a bit of butter, less than a TSP. to the center of the fruit and about 1/2 TBSP of brown sugar atop the butter. Broil until butter melts and fruit is warmed. Serve immediately for hot or let it cool somewhat. Don't refrigerate or the butter will solidify--not appetizing at all!! White-flesh fruits often work better because they can stand a little sweetening. Red-fleshed ones may be too sweet if the sugar used is too much but still tasty.

They can be baked until warmed or even zapped in the microwave. I think I've edited all the typos and unclear instructions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, so sorry to hear about your back and how it has deteriorated. That is terrible pain and I hope what they plan to do will give you some relief. Gentle Hugs.

Mel, glad you are back to knitting. YAY!!

Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear DD is ill again. Hope she is on her way to recovery already and healing wishes coming her way.

Big Hugs to those with parents in declining health. Treasure the good moments and even the difficult ones. Your love means so much at these times and each gesture of help is so meaningful.

Mags7, what lovely daughters you have. Great that you have a sense of humor and daughters who can cook! Sounds like a great knitting project for you to do for DD when you can knit again.

Julie, how nice that the elders came but did you cook for all of them? That sure was a lovely thing to do if you did and knowing you are an excellent cook, they won't hesitate next time. Will they be able to help you?

Caren, hope you have a lovely and safe trip and great visit with family while here.

Mel, hope the wedding goes off ok without the limo. Hope they gave them a reason. Darowil, I remember laughing about DH at the wedding with only sandals. Had forgotten other details. In that heat it's wouldn't be surprising for everyone to be in sandals.

Darowil, so sad about friend's father. For him it sounds like he didn't suffer long but for the family it is so difficult for so many reasons. Condolences for them.

I'm sure not caught up but must get DH up and I've got to start knitting. Only 2 in. to go. Yay!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We will be there for a week, then back home. Sitting on the plane getting reading to take off.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Reported to Admin? Whats happened?


Simply that Sam was a month behind and started us out as the 26 JANUARY, 2016, which would have been a bit of a muddle longterm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho, so sorry to hear about your back and how it has deteriorated. That is terrible pain and I hope what they plan to do will give you some relief. Gentle Hugs.
> 
> Mel, glad you are back to knitting. YAY!!
> 
> ...


Only two, Daralene, and no they can't help when I am on my own, but it is nice to have the excuse to cook a good meal.
Your rows must be slow going for the skirt for DGD, but it looks a lovely yarn to work.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Tami, Denise, and Cathy -sending hugs and prayers to you as you cope with the signifcant problems in your lives right now.


WI Joy


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

darowil said:


> It's a horrid confusing time isn't it?
> A friend of mine was told last week that her father was not well and probably had only a few months left. At a family conference on Sunday he refused to consider moving out of his home at that stage.
> On Wednesday she couldn't get an answer when she rang him a few times so asked her BIL to go and check him. He had passed away in his chair. She was praying that he would go this way- but would have liked God to give them a little longer to come to terms with it!


How lucky for the father and how devastatingly horrible for the family!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside 
just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside 
just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


That made me smile as I remember seeing the duvets hanging out the windows in winter when I lived in Sweden . The ladies would say the cold air cleaned them out and freshened them up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for some good sounding recipes. Not that I'll be trying any soon. And thanks again to our summary ladies.
> 
> Big hugs to all of those who need them for health or other reasons. What the heck, big hugs for everyone {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


That looks very much like a place we went to in the north end of Oahu. I'll have to dig out my photos. Beautiful and I hope she is having as much fun as we did. So sorry to hear about your back.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


I love the picture..wonderful you can hang your sheet outside. I'm hoping that the predicted rain won't come until evening and I can get my washing done and hang it outside as well. You are right, nothing beats the smell of air dried, outside, freshly washed clothes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


Sorry to hear that DD is in the hospital. Sure hope things turn around for her quickly.

Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Waiting to board the plane, will check back in from state side of the big pond. ✈


Have a fantastic trip and say hello to Jamie for me and hugs to you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is sword swallowers day. Dangerous, exciting and alluring, Sword Swallowers Day showcases the art of sword swallowing. Every year, the Sword Swallowers Association International organise events in association with Ripley Entertainment. Do we even need to tell you not try this at home?

today is also strawberry day. Strawberry Day was created to celebrate those little red fruits bursting with sweet perfection! A gift from Chile in the 1700s, garden strawberry plants made their way to North America in the 1750s. The plant is fairly easy to grow and doesnt seem adverse to flourishing anywhere in the world. If youd like your own homegrown strawberries this summer, make sure your plant has full sun and sandy soil  and your dogs dont eat off all the berries before you can pick a few. If fresh strawberries arent at their best in your grocery store, dont forget the many accessible forms you can always get your hands on. Frozen and dried strawberries can help in a pinch if youre creating in the kitchen. Strawberry preserves, ice cream, yogurt, smoothies and milkshakes are nothing to shake a stick at either. But if you are one of the lucky folks who stumbled on some great fresh strawberries, you can whip up a strawberry pie, shortcake or even a simple dish of strawberries and cream. We wish you a berry nice day, and strawberry fields forever.

today is also polar bear day. Polar Bear Day celebrates one of natures most impressive hunters, and the worlds largest carnivore. When fully grown, polar bears can span an enormous 9 feet (2.7m) in height.

What famous gangster was imprisoned for tax evasion in 1931?

John Gotti

Al Capone

Lucky Luciano

John Dillinger

Average life span of a major league baseball: 7 pitches.

February 27
1980 - Chelsea Clinton
(1932-2011) - Elizabeth Taylor

February 27, 1980
"I Will Survive" wins the first-and last-Grammy ever awarded for Best Disco Recording.

Answer: More commonly known as Scarface, Al Capone was an American gangster who who attained fame during the Prohibition era as the co-founder and boss of the Chicago Outfit. In 1920 during the height of Prohibition, Capone's multi-million dollar Chicago operation in bootlegging, prostitution and gambling dominated the organized crime scene. Capone was never indicted for his racketeering but was finally brought to justice for income-tax evasion in 1931. Capone was convicted and sentenced to 11 years in federal prison. After serving six-and-a-half years, Capone was released. On January 25, 1947, Capone died of cardiac arrest after suffering a stroke.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> How lucky for the father and how devastatingly horrible for the family!


Thats a good way of putting it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


Nice to see your flats- and your bed clothes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending dd tons of healing energy to help get her back in the pink real quick. and tons of positive energy to you for all the extra work you are going to be doing. hope they come up with a reason for the nauseousness and find something to help her. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i asked them to repair my goof on the date of this week's ktp in the watched topics listing - to change from january to february. ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Reported to Admin? Whats happened?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a good way of putting it.


Yes, it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad - however - he did get to die on his terms and that is something not all of us will be able to do. it is hard though - not having those extra weeks to talk and each say their good byes. sending tons of warm healing energy to you and your friend and family. --- sam



darowil said:


> It's a horrid confusing time isn't it?
> A friend of mine was told last week that her father was not well and probably had only a few months left. At a family conference on Sunday he refused to consider moving out of his home at that stage.
> On Wednesday she couldn't get an answer when she rang him a few times so asked her BIL to go and check him. He had passed away in his chair. She was praying that he would go this way- but would have liked God to give them a little longer to come to terms with it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now as it is after 2 am I think I might go to bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - how is the snow situation where you live? ours is totally gone from the snow fall at the first of the week. it is to be in the 50's sunday. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Tami, Denise, and Cathy -sending hugs and prayers to you as you cope with the signifcant problems in your lives right now.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, healing energy for your DD. Hope she can rest and recover quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> today is sword swallowers day. Dangerous, exciting and alluring, Sword Swallowers Day showcases the art of sword swallowing. Every year, the Sword Swallowers Association International organise events in association with Ripley Entertainment. Do we even need to tell you not try this at home?
> 
> today is also strawberry day. Strawberry Day was created to celebrate those little red fruits bursting with sweet perfection! A gift from Chile in the 1700s, garden strawberry plants made their way to North America in the 1750s. The plant is fairly easy to grow and doesnt seem adverse to flourishing anywhere in the world. If youd like your own homegrown strawberries this summer, make sure your plant has full sun and sandy soil  and your dogs dont eat off all the berries before you can pick a few. If fresh strawberries arent at their best in your grocery store, dont forget the many accessible forms you can always get your hands on. Frozen and dried strawberries can help in a pinch if youre creating in the kitchen. Strawberry preserves, ice cream, yogurt, smoothies and milkshakes are nothing to shake a stick at either. But if you are one of the lucky folks who stumbled on some great fresh strawberries, you can whip up a strawberry pie, shortcake or even a simple dish of strawberries and cream. We wish you a berry nice day, and strawberry fields forever.
> 
> ...


Well if I knew today was sword swallowing day I would have got mine out and practiced . Maybe I'll just eat some strawberries instead much safer 😀


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

wow such a great collection of recipes. i love the fact that there are gluten free ones too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summary. We love soup and there are some good sounding ones there. Also for cakes😊
> I have been so spoiled since I broke my arm. Have not made one meal. One daughter made and froze lasagna, shepherd's pie, stew, cauliflower and potato soup. All so good. I jokingly told her the Dr. said it would be at least 6 months before I could use my arm. When she asked why so long I said so I don't have to cook for 6 months.😉
> Our second eldest daughter was here for a visit and she picked out a sweater from my Mary Maxim catalogue that she liked. She is very picky about clothes so I ordered the kit. She is very well endowed. It has little pleats in the fronts and back and knit in one piece up to the armhole so tonight I cast on 415 stitches and did 3 rows. Lots of markers😊
> Giving myself lots of time, it is her birthday in Sept.
> ...


 And she didn't offer to cook for the 6 months weather you healed or not? lol
Ooh, that top sounds fascinating, I'd like to see it for sure when you are finished with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


Oh no, I hope that Sarah is doing better quickly, good that the other GM is helping with child care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Waiting to board the plane, will check back in from state side of the big pond. ✈


Safe travels!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a horrid confusing time isn't it?
> A friend of mine was told last week that her father was not well and probably had only a few months left. At a family conference on Sunday he refused to consider moving out of his home at that stage.
> On Wednesday she couldn't get an answer when she rang him a few times so asked her BIL to go and check him. He had passed away in his chair. She was praying that he would go this way- but would have liked God to give them a little longer to come to terms with it!


Oh what an awful shock, but I have to agree with her that it was a better way to go. Hugs to your friend and family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *broiled grapefruit* These may be rather sloppy to eat and get all the goodness out of the skin. You may want to have some damp cloths ready for use after squeezing all the juicy stuff out.
> 
> Gwen, slice the fruits in half, slice the each of the sections loose within the membranes that separate them; cut around between the sections and the skin as close to the pith (white stuff) as you can. Your spoon will get it entirely loose when you scoop it out to eat. Next add a bit of butter, less than a TSP. to the center of the fruit and about 1/2 TBSP of brown sugar atop the butter. Broil until butter melts and fruit is warmed. Serve immediately for hot or let it cool somewhat. Don't refrigerate or the butter will solidify--not appetizing at all!! White-flesh fruits often work better because they can stand a little sweetening. Red-fleshed ones may be too sweet if the sugar used is too much but still tasty.
> 
> ...


Yum! I'm going to save this to try. :thumbup: 
Personally Joy, I think that you would be fascinating to watch on the food network or cooking tv, much better than some of the shows they put on now for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


 I need to get some laundry done also, hopefully it will be warm enough to hang on the line, I love air dried clothes and bedding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> today is sword swallowers day. Dangerous, exciting and alluring, Sword Swallowers Day showcases the art of sword swallowing. Every year, the Sword Swallowers Association International organise events in association with Ripley Entertainment. Do we even need to tell you not try this at home?
> 
> today is also strawberry day. Strawberry Day was created to celebrate those little red fruits bursting with sweet perfection! A gift from Chile in the 1700s, garden strawberry plants made their way to North America in the 1750s. The plant is fairly easy to grow and doesnt seem adverse to flourishing anywhere in the world. If youd like your own homegrown strawberries this summer, make sure your plant has full sun and sandy soil  and your dogs dont eat off all the berries before you can pick a few. If fresh strawberries arent at their best in your grocery store, dont forget the many accessible forms you can always get your hands on. Frozen and dried strawberries can help in a pinch if youre creating in the kitchen. Strawberry preserves, ice cream, yogurt, smoothies and milkshakes are nothing to shake a stick at either. But if you are one of the lucky folks who stumbled on some great fresh strawberries, you can whip up a strawberry pie, shortcake or even a simple dish of strawberries and cream. We wish you a berry nice day, and strawberry fields forever.
> 
> ...


Well Sam, David said of course you have to try it at home, it's not like there is a sword swallowers college to learn at. :roll: 
:XD:

But yes, I think we'll pass on the swords. 
Strawberries on the other hand, I can celebrate, picked some up for a really good price at Sams Club yesterday. 
Love Polar Bears, at a very great distance, they've been known to track and hunt men, I guess you can't really blame, that's a big animal that needs a lot of food to fill, and we do tend to get in the way, but still...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew today was sword swallowing day I would have got mine out and practiced . Maybe I'll just eat some strawberries instead much safer 😀


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dwidget said:


> wow such a great collection of recipes. i love the fact that there are gluten free ones too.


Welcome to the table, it's nice to see new faces.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew today was sword swallowing day I would have got mine out and practiced . Maybe I'll just eat some strawberries instead much safer 😀


Agreed!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam. 
Good luck with the sleep aids. When I was flying a lot, Tylenol PM never did much for me. Costco sells a little pill that sometimes worked. I would discuss the hangover effect with a medical person. Awful feeling drugged. Three years I joined a gym and do a workout , mild one for sure, then go in the steam room then a shower. That got me 4 or 5 hours sleep. I have been getting six hours sleep for several months now. Turn on the TV and I am out. 
In my case I have no schedule nor obligations time wise. I can nap. 
Hope things improve for you. 
Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is about the time i went to bed this morning - slept until eight on an entire 100g trazadone - maybe i will be able to make it work after all. no hangover either. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now as it is after 2 am I think I might go to bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and taste so much better. you should have a can of eagle brand to dip them in. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew today was sword swallowing day I would have got mine out and practiced . Maybe I'll just eat some strawberries instead much safer 😀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party dwidget - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us. we are here until next friday and then start all over again so visit us as often as you can - we love having new people join us. gives us someone new to talk to. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



dwidget said:


> wow such a great collection of recipes. i love the fact that there are gluten free ones too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Slept straight through from last night after posting hats until 12 noon today. Yikes.

Hugs to all who are in pain or awaiting news. 
Cathy I sure hope the nausea can be solved for your daughter. It is the worst. 

Did the dishes and am going to make choc chop cookies. Gage will be in heaven. The fella and his wife that are doing the fundraiser for me are stopping by today. Will be nice to see them&#128077;

Love to all and I will check in later &#128075;

Safe flight Caren and James.

Hello dwidget I am so happy to see you here. Been a while since we have been in touch. Please join us here we would love your company and I am anxious to see what you have been knitting.&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had a good six hours of sleep last night with no handover so maybe things are beginning to look up. what airline did you fly for? ---- sam



Karena said:


> Sam.
> Good luck with the sleep aids. When I was flying a lot, Tylenol PM never did much for me. Costco sells a little pill that sometimes worked. I would discuss the hangover effect with a medical person. Awful feeling drugged. Three years I joined a gym and do a workout , mild one for sure, then go in the steam room then a shower. That got me 4 or 5 hours sleep. I have been getting six hours sleep for several months now. Turn on the TV and I am out.
> In my case I have no schedule nor obligations time wise. I can nap.
> Hope things improve for you.
> Karena


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - how is the snow situation where you live? ours is totally gone from the snow fall at the first of the week. it is to be in the 50's sunday. --- sam


The serious snow from the first of the week was gone except for small patches in the shade. Last night we had a good dusting of it but again, the sun is out and the back yard and the small deck out there are pretty much clear of any measurable snow. Temps near 60 degrees on Sunday. More storms possible by mid-week again coming up.

Ohh Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

dwidget said:


> wow such a great collection of recipes. i love the fact that there are gluten free ones too.


Sam tries to meet as many dietary needs as possible for those around the table and for those we may be cooking for in our families.

Hope to hear from you again. Please jump into the conversations as often and as many as you find interesting.

What are you working on now? Or cooking? Or planning to do with any other interests you have?

Ohh Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mags7 said:


> And I wasn't invited for dinner?😊


Mags and Sonja, surely you both know that you'd be welcome--with a few minutes notice so that I can be sure that there is enough to go around for all?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew today was sword swallowing day I would have got mine out and practiced . Maybe I'll just eat some strawberries instead much safer 😀


Had to smile at you sense of humor, Sonja. You and Tim slip in those really witty remarks and then we have to think a moment before we laugh out loud.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum! I'm going to save this to try. :thumbup:
> Personally Joy, I think that you would be fascinating to watch on the food network or cooking tv, much better than some of the shows they put on now for sure.


Why thank you for the compliment, Kaye!

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - how is the snow situation where you live? ours is totally gone from the snow fall at the first of the week. it is to be in the 50's sunday. --- sam


Ours is much the same. We have only had one snowfall of over six inches and that is pretty much gone.

We have sunshine and temps around 50 today and tomorrow but there are predictions of significant snow on Tuesday. One good thing is it doesn't usually last long once March is here,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
Today we have to pick up relatives from airport early evening.'I am preparing corned beef, with mustard sauce and fresh garden Veges with a cheesecake for dessert, so a busy day ahead. Looking forward to hearing about their trip to Tasmania, a big island at bottom of Australia.
Life goes on and we just have to make the best of it, hard as it is at times.
Big hugs to all suffering in various ways , and thanks for reading my tale of woe. I have an awful sense of foreboding re SIL, keep getting shivers up my spine thinking about her. 
Catch you all later Fan


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile as I remember seeing the duvets hanging out the windows in winter when I lived in Sweden . The ladies would say the cold air cleaned them out and freshened them up


we do the same, in winter, summer and in between


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan, sorry to hear of the rapid deterioration of your sil. Sounds like she is deeply depressed and harming herself using lots of paracetamol. Until it is decided that she needs to be hospitalised against her wishes, or does seek help there isn't anything you can really do. Has her dr called in the psychiatric people? But if she just wants to pine away then it's sad. I had a neighbour who, while keeping herself very clean and smart and her house a spotless shrine to her late husband and meeting up with friends once a week said she couldn't wait to join him as there was no happiness for her. Every night she prayed to never wake again. So sad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You are right, major depression and wants to join her husband, which will happen in time, the way she's going.
The doctors are trying their best, but she tells them a pack of lies, and is taking the painkillers over and above her main meds. It's a waiting game pretty much until something drastic happens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and taste so much better. you should have a can of eagle brand to dip them in. --- sam


The swords or the strawberries :lol: 
Do not know what eagle brand is Sam


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Published a new pattern, yupee!

at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.

Testing was done in the old year and the final editon was put aside and just waiting and waiting ... and finally a Polish tester gave me a deadline and forced me to do the work  and I am so grateful to her!!!

here it is, Flying Cranes 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flying-cranes
(is it ok if I publish a link here? if not, I will delete it, just let me know)

why such a name? 
1. just look at the lace
2. it sounds better that flying geese (which was the original idea)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Had to smile at you sense of humor, Sonja. You and Tim slip in those really witty remarks and then we have to think a moment before we laugh out loud.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Tell Tim I like his sense of humour . :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The swords or the strawberries :lol:
> Do not know what eagle brand is Sam


Eagle Brand is a sweetened condensed milk sold in cans here in the US. It is NOT evaporated milk in cans.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Eagle Brand is a sweetened condensed milk sold in cans here in the US. It is NOT evaporated milk in cans.
> 
> Ohio Joy


In that case no thanks I do not like anything that is really sweet


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone from a very cold, frosty Berkshire. I haven't been on here for about a week now so the summaries were invaluable this week.....thank you ladies. I skimmed the recipes but will go back and read them properly now I have more time. 
Too many subjects to mention all but Julie I'm sorry to hear of all your financial woes. I hope they can be sorted before too long. 
Nicho I'm so sorry to hear of your back problems. As you say, not how you envisaged your retirement. I hope you don't have to wait too long for surgery and it brings much needed relief.
Welcome to our newcomer Yellow Mieczyk from Poland. Which part of Poland are you from? I have a son living in Krosno in Southern Poland. 
Sonja, I know you had a birthday a few days ago that I missed so belated Happy Birthday to you, I hope you enjoyed your day and were thoroughly spoilt. 
Sending healing wishes and hugs to all who need them. I will try and keep up this week!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is over the moon as I made his favorite today. Looks like Tami and I are on the same wavelength today as she posted the same on facebook.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is over the moon as I made his favorite today. Looks like Tami and I are on the same wavelength today as she posted the same on facebook.


Please save some for me. They'd go nicely with my cup of tea.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

angelam said:


> Hello everyone from a very cold, frosty Berkshire. I haven't been on here for about a week now so the summaries were invaluable this week.....thank you ladies. I skimmed the recipes but will go back and read them properly now I have more time.
> Too many subjects to mention all but Julie I'm sorry to hear of all your financial woes. I hope they can be sorted before too long.
> Nicho I'm so sorry to hear of your back problems. As you say, not how you envisaged your retirement. I hope you don't have to wait too long for surgery and it brings much needed relief.
> Welcome to our newcomer Yellow Mieczyk from Poland. Which part of Poland are you from? I have a son living in Krosno in Southern Poland.
> ...


Angelam, hi!
I live quite close to Krosno, about a hundred kilometers north of it!
what a coincidence 

does your son enjoy living in Poland?


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is over the moon as I made his favorite today. Looks like Tami and I are on the same wavelength today as she posted the same on facebook.


Are many of you on facebook? I have heard that KPers don't like it 

I am there as Dagmara YM


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Why thank you for the compliment, Kaye!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: It's very true, you could also teach how to stretch what you have to feed a whole flock of goslings and their families.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Published a new pattern, yupee!
> 
> at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.
> 
> ...


 Your shawl is beautiful Dagmara , gorgeous colours and I can see why it's called flying geese
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
> We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
> She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
> All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
> ...


I'm so sorry Fan, I was so hoping and praying that things weren't quite so dire for her, she is really not dealing with the death of her dh well at all. I hope that she doesn't do major and irreversible damage to herself, a very sad and scary situation since no one can really step in to make her make changes until something drastic happens. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is over the moon as I made his favorite today. Looks like Tami and I are on the same wavelength today as she posted the same on facebook.


I saw Tami s and they looked as delicious as yours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Are many of you on facebook? I have heard that KPers don't like it
> 
> I am there as Dagmara YM


Yes, there are several of us on there, I enjoy it as it keeps me in touch with family and friends the easiest as many of them are horrid at calling or writing. :roll: 
I'm under Kaye Baker-Schwanz


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Hoping to take drive to Lake Isabella tomorrow. Maybe even catch a short hike.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami I so understanding the emotions you are feeling concerning your mom and her health. It is such a difficult time. You, your mom and entire family are in my prayers as you go through these changes. Be sure to take time for yourself too during all of this. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam! I will give it a try sometime. I'm really not suppose to eat grapefruit because of one of my meds but I enjoy it so much I every so often do eat it. Just can't resist being a bit naughty at times! LOL



thewren said:


> Broiled Grapefruit
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely want one of these....perhaps when I win a big, big lottery! Wouldn't Sydney love it! LOL


thewren said:


> this is what we all need in our back yards. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-is-not-your-ordinary-pool-look-what-it-can-do?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1597&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad your DD has been doing all the cooking for you. Wha a wonderful DD you have. I got a chuckle out of what you told her too.


mags7 said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summary. We love soup and there are some good sounding ones there. Also for cakes😊
> I have been so spoiled since I broke my arm. Have not made one meal. One daughter made and froze lasagna, shepherd's pie, stew, cauliflower and potato soup. All so good. I jokingly told her the Dr. said it would be at least 6 months before I could use my arm. When she asked why so long I said so I don't have to cook for 6 months.😉
> Our second eldest daughter was here for a visit and she picked out a sweater from my Mary Maxim catalogue that she liked. She is very picky about clothes so I ordered the kit. She is very well endowed. It has little pleats in the fronts and back and knit in one piece up to the armhole so tonight I cast on 415 stitches and did 3 rows. Lots of markers😊
> Giving myself lots of time, it is her birthday in Sept.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope they figure out a treatment for DD real soon. Glad you will have Serena tonight. From what you've said I don't have much of a good feeling about other grandma. Besides we all know you are Serena's best grandma. Will have DD in my prayers.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, when I had the 6 vertebrae in my neck fused it was done outpatient also. Not a terribly painful surgery; just hated wearing the collar. 


flyty1n said:


> Here these surgeries are done on an outpatient basis at our outpatient surgery center at 06:30 in the morning, take about 45 minutes to 1.5 hours. Then the patient stays in our facility until 1-2 PM and goes home to heal. It is amazing how well they do and the help it is for them to sleep in their own bed and be away from the nocosomial infections that are ever present in hospitals. I would hope this could be the case for you as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy; I've save both your directions and Sam's to give it a try.


jheiens said:


> *broiled grapefruit* These may be rather sloppy to eat and get all the goodness out of the skin. You may want to have some damp cloths ready for use after squeezing all the juicy stuff out.
> 
> Gwen, slice the fruits in half, slice the each of the sections loose within the membranes that separate them; cut around between the sections and the skin as close to the pith (white stuff) as you can. Your spoon will get it entirely loose when you scoop it out to eat. Next add a bit of butter, less than a TSP. to the center of the fruit and about 1/2 TBSP of brown sugar atop the butter. Broil until butter melts and fruit is warmed. Serve immediately for hot or let it cool somewhat. Don't refrigerate or the butter will solidify--not appetizing at all!! White-flesh fruits often work better because they can stand a little sweetening. Red-fleshed ones may be too sweet if the sugar used is too much but still tasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: I love the smell of laundry dried on a line but with my dogs they would be dragged off the line and shredded!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.



thewren said:


> today is sword swallowers day. Dangerous, exciting and alluring, Sword Swallowers Day showcases the art of sword swallowing. Every year, the Sword Swallowers Association International organise events in association with Ripley Entertainment. Do we even need to tell you not try this at home?
> 
> today is also strawberry day. Strawberry Day was created to celebrate those little red fruits bursting with sweet perfection! A gift from Chile in the 1700s, garden strawberry plants made their way to North America in the 1750s. The plant is fairly easy to grow and doesnt seem adverse to flourishing anywhere in the world. If youd like your own homegrown strawberries this summer, make sure your plant has full sun and sandy soil  and your dogs dont eat off all the berries before you can pick a few. If fresh strawberries arent at their best in your grocery store, dont forget the many accessible forms you can always get your hands on. Frozen and dried strawberries can help in a pinch if youre creating in the kitchen. Strawberry preserves, ice cream, yogurt, smoothies and milkshakes are nothing to shake a stick at either. But if you are one of the lucky folks who stumbled on some great fresh strawberries, you can whip up a strawberry pie, shortcake or even a simple dish of strawberries and cream. We wish you a berry nice day, and strawberry fields forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes welcome Dwidget! We love new folks joining in.


Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the table, it's nice to see new faces.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is good news!


thewren said:


> that is about the time i went to bed this morning - slept until eight on an entire 100g trazadone - maybe i will be able to make it work after all. no hangover either. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a sad situation having to see what is happening to your SIL. Sending many hugs to your and keeping her and your family in prayer.



Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
> We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
> She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
> All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I LOVE that shawl! In terms of putting the link here I think they prefer (they = admin.) prefer you post things like this in the section on the daily digest titled Designers Patterns. You can alway then just let us now in conversation you posted something there. Sure don't want you to bet in trouble. I know even if you post too many links for something admin will not post and will send you an PM telling you that it was promoting too much. I just experienced that when I went to post several different links for the bubble wrap stitch.



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Published a new pattern, yupee!
> 
> at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy anniversary Gwen and Brantley. I think it is pretty neat that you got together after so many years. I hope you are blessed with many more years together.

WI Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dagmara,

I love your new pattern. I have done sone shawls and some lace work but not a real lace shawl. I am defi itely tempted to try this one. I love the pink yarn that you used.

WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a good cook on television to show how the real people eat and how well they can eat watching you. food budget - recipes - food preservation - you could do it all. making dinner when the larder is really low. oh yeah - you would be great. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Why thank you for the compliment, Kaye!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are to get two days of rain next week - tuesday and wednesday i think. we have two giant balls of packed snow in the back yard - but that is about all there is. they will take a while to melt - they are about three feet in diameter. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Ours is much the same. We have only had one snowfall of over six inches and that is pretty much gone.
> 
> We have sunshine and temps around 50 today and tomorrow but there are predictions of significant snow on Tuesday. One good thing is it doesn't usually last long once March is here,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And when should I expect mine to arrive? LOL


gagesmom said:


> Gage is over the moon as I made his favorite today. Looks like Tami and I are on the same wavelength today as she posted the same on facebook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am there as Gwen Settle....I'll friend you. I know quite a few of us are there.



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Are many of you on facebook? I have heard that KPers don't like it
> 
> I am there as Dagmara YM


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with this too Kaye Jo.


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: It's very true, you could also teach how to stretch what you have to feed a whole flock of goslings and their families.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well everyone is coming here for dinner again but sister is doing the bulk of the veggies. I've got pork chops in the oven along with homemade dinner rolls and zucchini noodles sauteing. (sp) Sister in law and sister will be here very soon but DB and the other men won't be in until 8 or 9 pm. Hannah and possible boyfriend will be here shortly also. Gotta go check on stuff in the kitchen so will try to TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad about sil - but i think it was heading in that direction when she moved. it has to be hard for the whole family and i send tons of positive healing energy to all of you to help you through the moments you are going to have while this progresses. we are here for you 24/7. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
> We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
> She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
> All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is thick sweetened condensed milk that i can eat right out of the can - i was meaning for you to dip the strawberries in but if it makes the sword go down easier then by all means dip the sword in it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The swords or the strawberries :lol:
> Do not know what eagle brand is Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's fine by me if you want to post the link and i think everyone else will appreciate it also. so do it anytime you want. the shawl is lovely and yes - flying cranes is the perfect name for it. beautiful work YM - just lovely - and a great color also. --- sam



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Published a new pattern, yupee!
> 
> at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy happy 23rd anniversary gwen and brantley - supper happy for both of you - i think you two were meant to be together. give brantley my best - are you going to do anything special. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Sam, this is why I love the tea party such warmth and welcoming folks on here, as we share life's burdens, joys and sorrows. It's very comforting I can honestly say. I've finished all the prep for tonight's meal, the corned beef is quietly simmering along giving out a nice aroma.
The day is very humid overcast not a breath of wind outside. We don't have air conditioning so the windows are wide open and the fan is going full blast. Time for a long cool glass of water. Fan


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam! I will give it a try sometime. I'm really not suppose to eat grapefruit because of one of my meds but I enjoy it so much I every so often do eat it. Just can't resist being a bit naughty at times! LOL


Gwen, my instructions regarding grapefruits and other foods is to refrain from eating much of them and not on a regular basis. In fact, the prescribing doctor for the warfarin agrees that since leafy greens tend to be a regular part of my diet of lots of fruits and veggigies, she would take that into account when figuring the amounts of the med dosage. However, that said, I don't make grapefruits more than the occasional treat.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you to all of you who proclaim my cooking expertise. You are very flattering. I simply enjoy cooking food from many of the cultures we've been exposed to over the years and relocations. 

Honestly, my concept of good cooking is to realize that all the grandmothers in all our cultures, who had to feed the family with what was available to them, were the best cooks ever. I believe that they mostly took pleasure in making tasty, pleasing, and economical dishes from items they had. Some dishes do not result as I hoped, but they are edible and will ''fill the hollow spot'' you have when you come to the table; and tomorrow will bring an entirely different meal (or two, or three) if you are stay here long enough to eat them. 

Mostly I cook with what I have at hand and probably never attempt or achieve the exact same recipe each time I cook that dish. Unless I am following a process that has the science behind it such as pickling or canning procedures (for safety's sake) even those recipes can get played with for taste variation.

But thanks again for the compliments on one of the joys of my life. We know that knitting is another. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Sam I remember when I was a kid eating grapefruit with my Granny. It was something we only did as no one else in the family liked it. We even had our own special spoons for eating them. Sweet memories. Thank you Sam&#128518; mind you I haven't had any for quite a long time and can't now due to meds.

Dagmara I am on Facebook as Melody Hutton. I will friend request you&#128077;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> happy happy 23rd anniversary gwen and brantley - supper happy for both of you - i think you two were meant to be together. give brantley my best - are you going to do anything special. --- sam


Happy Anniversary from me too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~On February 12th, Iditarod officially announced that the 2016 Restart will be in Willow. Here are a couple of photos, one of the Winterlake sign in 2015 and one of the same sign in 2016. As the teams approach the Alaska Range in 2016, theyll find plenty of snow. See for yourself.

Trail at Finger Lake in 2016
Trail at Finger Lake in 2016
Trail at Finger Lake in 2015
Trail at Finger Lake in 2015

I can't tell yet if the pictures came through. Essentially, there is much more snow at the start than last year. There are 85 mushers, at the moment. The variety of homelands of the mushers seems to be greatly diminished this year. The one musher from NZ has already withdrawn. There are none from Australia, about 5 from Canada, 1 from Illinois, none from Ohio, 1 from Sweden, and 1 from UK. I'll get better stix tomorrow....6 days, 16 hours, 44 minutes, and a few seconds until the start!!!
I love it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~On February 12th, Iditarod officially announced that the 2016 Restart will be in Willow. Here are a couple of photos, one of the Winterlake sign in 2015 and one of the same sign in 2016. As the teams approach the Alaska Range in 2016, theyll find plenty of snow. See for yourself.

Trail at Finger Lake in 2016
Trail at Finger Lake in 2016
Trail at Finger Lake in 2015
Trail at Finger Lake in 2015

I can't tell yet if the pictures came through. Essentially, there is much more snow at the start than last year. There are 85 mushers, at the moment. The variety of homelands of the mushers seems to be greatly diminished this year. The one musher from NZ has already withdrawn. There are none from Australia, about 5 from Canada, 1 from Illinois, none from Ohio, 1 from Sweden, and 1 from UK. I'll get better stix tomorrow....6 days, 16 hours, 44 minutes, and a few seconds until the start!!!
I love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Well, I tried to delete the duplicate, but couldn't. Now 

let me try to post pictures.....I think at least I got one posted.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Well....I need to do some more figuring to get more pictures posted. FYI...the Junior Iditarod began today. It is for 14-17 year-olds. 150 miles starting and ending in Willow. Interestingly.....! Of the ten racers, 6 are female! Yea! 

G'nite....I'm going back to catch up, and get my bearings. We plan to leave on Monday or Tuesday for Ohio...lots to get organized before then.

Hugs and prayers for all!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Being insomniac- I tend to be up through the night- but I also love mornings and especially sunrises!


~~~I agree....sunrises are glorious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a good cook on television to show how the real people eat and how well they can eat watching you. food budget - recipes - food preservation - you could do it all. making dinner when the larder is really low. oh yeah - you would be great. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you to all of you who proclaim my cooking expertise. You are very flattering. I simply enjoy cooking food from many of the cultures we've been exposed to over the years and relocations.
> 
> Honestly, my concept of good cooking is to realize that all the grandmothers in all our cultures, who had to feed the family with what was available to them, were the best cooks ever. I believe that they mostly took pleasure in making tasty, pleasing, and economical dishes from items they had. Some dishes do not result as I hoped, but they are edible and will ''fill the hollow spot'' you have when you come to the table; and tomorrow will bring an entirely different meal (or two, or three) if you are stay here long enough to eat them.
> 
> ...


And you are right, and I think the fact that you don't do it the same way every time, keeps it even more interesting. 
And we know that you put a lot of love into feeding those around you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what we all need in our back yards. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-is-not-your-ordinary-pool-look-what-it-can-do?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1597&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


~~~Oh, YES!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, Gwen and Brantley! Enjoy!


Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> And I wasn't invited for dinner?😊


~~~Me, neither! Sounds really yummy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, I tried to delete the duplicate, but couldn't. Now
> 
> let me try to post pictures.....I think at least I got one posted.


It's hard to believe that I lived in that for 33 years. lolol I'm glad it's there and I'm here, although Alaska is much more beautiful in it's whole than Wyoming, the pretty area here are the ones that are north and get tons of snow too. Oh what is a girl to do? Move to San Antonio. LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on the hug!
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> bit weary- but it has been a good day- apart from the heat. When the Elders came for their evening meal I was absolutely soaking I was sweating so badly.
> Almost worth breaking your arm to have so many wonderful meals!


~~~Love the HUG! I'm in!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes welcome Dwidget! We love new folks joining in.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello everyone from a very cold, frosty Berkshire. I haven't been on here for about a week now so the summaries were invaluable this week.....thank you ladies. I skimmed the recipes but will go back and read them properly now I have more time.
> Too many subjects to mention all but Julie I'm sorry to hear of all your financial woes. I hope they can be sorted before too long.
> Nicho I'm so sorry to hear of your back problems. As you say, not how you envisaged your retirement. I hope you don't have to wait too long for surgery and it brings much needed relief.
> Welcome to our newcomer Yellow Mieczyk from Poland. Which part of Poland are you from? I have a son living in Krosno in Southern Poland.
> ...


I think it is part of the revision to being single, Angela- plus of course the house does cost a lot- the water is definitely leaking, I checked before and after church today, it had used nearly .4 of what ever measure it is. I can't ring the company till tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nothing special. Just having family here for dinner was enough. We had a nice dinner.


thewren said:


> happy happy 23rd anniversary gwen and brantley - supper happy for both of you - i think you two were meant to be together. give brantley my best - are you going to do anything special. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


Congratulations from me- should have been similar for me and Fale.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is part of the revision to being single, Angela- plus of course the house does cost a lot- the water is definitely leaking, I checked before and after church today, it had used nearly .4 of what ever measure it is. I can't ring the company till tomorrow.


I'm glad you found that it is leaking though so that it can be fixed, it would be really nice if they would reduce the bill some because of it, but probably highly unlikely that they will. 
Well laptop is needing plugged in, so see you all later. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:20pm and I am off to bed. Check in tomorrow everyone &#128077;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


💐💐💐Happy anniversary babes 😊🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


Don't be sorry sweet sister that is what we are here for❤ And it's also a place to lean on when the road is the roughest .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Just know I will be praying for you .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Don't be sorry sweet sister that is what we are here for❤ And it's also a place to lean on when the road is the roughest .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Are you working on any project right now?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm going to have to say goodnight my iPad needs plugged in and I need to get to bed. Talk to you tomorrow, love and prayers for all


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Gwen! And happy and safe travels to Care and James.

Prayers and hugs to Julie and all others dealing with difficulties. Lots of hard stuff going on right now.

A warm day in Minnesota today. Felt so pleasant. Now Sam has me wishing for some strawberries. My recommendation is a little double dipping in sour cream or Greek yogurt and then In brown sugar--Nummmmmmm!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary from me too.


Happy belated anniversary from me Gwen


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds like it is no fun Denise- not what you had planned that is for sure. Hope it can be done soon for you (is the surgeon thinking pain releif mught be all that is required for now- or waiting until a time is available?


So sorry you are suffering, Denise. Hope you can get sufficient pain relief and then timely surgery. Gentle hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Sam. Mom's birthday is coming up soon and I'm thinking of going down to be with my sisters if that is possible. Think it would be good to be together. Best would be if they could come up here and we could be with my aunt, mom's older sister, since she is missing mom so. Appreciate your kind words.


That sounds a good idea, then you can all support one another, and know how each is feeling at a difficult time. It's fine to miss her, try to recall all the good times you've shared. Between you all you probably share most of her DNA!! So her Essence lives on...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley. ❤❤❤
> 
> Sam I remember when I was a kid eating grapefruit with my Granny. It was something we only did as no one else in the family liked it. We even had our own special spoons for eating them. Sweet memories. Thank you Sam😆 mind you I haven't had any for quite a long time and can't now due to meds.
> 
> Dagmara I am on Facebook as Melody Hutton. I will friend request you👍


Glad you had sweet memories Mel must have been nice having a grandma and something special to share 
when I was little mother was told by the doctor that I should eat grapefruit to build up my low iron and vitamin levels . For breakfast I got grapefruit and 2 tablets this went on for months . Never touched grapefruit since


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, I tried to delete the duplicate, but couldn't. Now
> 
> let me try to post pictures.....I think at least I got one posted.


That looks beautiful hope you can manage to get more pictures through


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


I replaced my old washing line yesterday (was getting weak and sometimes broke when laden :XD: Put out all my white sheets but had to rescue them as the wind was so strong they were coming unpinned, and I saw a flyaway sheet in next door's garden (not mine luckily). I love the scent of sheets dried in the fresh air, don't you?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that DD is in the hospital. Sure hope things turn around for her quickly.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.


Ditto from me. Hope she is doing much better. The year is getting off to a rocky start for many. Hopefully everything is going to turn around these are some bumps we have to go through first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is about the time i went to bed this morning - slept until eight on an entire 100g trazadone - maybe i will be able to make it work after all. no hangover either. --- sam


Thats sounding hopeful for you Sam.
As I don;t =normally feel all that tired when I'm not sleeping I won't worry about it. If it starts to slow me down during the day I will be more dilegent. And if I'm not tired during the day all the more time to knit!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew today was sword swallowing day I would have got mine out and practiced . Maybe I'll just eat some strawberries instead much safer 😀


I love your sense of humour Sonya😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Safe travels!!!


Have a great time!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing special. Just having family here for dinner was enough. We had a nice dinner.


That's the best way to celebrate


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that DD is in the hospital. Sure hope things turn around for her quickly.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.


And my best wishes for your DD Sugar


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
> We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
> She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
> All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
> ...


It's so hard when people reuse help and support- you feel so helpless and yet all efforts are rejected. Butyou still feel guilty that you aren't doing more. And you are too far away to be able to help out on a regular basis.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I love your sense of humour Sonya😊


Thank you mags . Best to smile when you can


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
> We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
> She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
> All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
> ...


So sorry to hear about your SIL. It doesn't sound like she will be happy again until she is with her DH.
When I was a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit I used to pray for some that they would just quietly slip away in the night.
One lady I used to lie on top of her bed covers and just put my arm around her until she fell asleep. She missed her DH so much at bedtime.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Published a new pattern, yupee!
> 
> at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful and the name fits it perfectly.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


Oh Happy Anniversary to both of you. 23 years is nothing to sneeze at. It is wonderful.💐


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes welcome Dwidget! We love new folks joining in.


A warm welcome from Alderney in the British Channel Islands


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a good cook on television to show how the real people eat and how well they can eat watching you. food budget - recipes - food preservation - you could do it all. making dinner when the larder is really low. oh yeah - you would be great. --- sam


Grand idea. I would be a follower. We need our own KTP channel😊


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, Gwen and Brantley! Enjoy!


Ditto!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Are many of you on facebook? I have heard that KPers don't like it
> 
> I am there as Dagmara YM


I am but unfriended all my Tea Party friends- the contact here was much more meaningful and something had to give so I choose KP and especially the TP. So mainly people I don't catchup with often plus family


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


Of course, dear Julie. And a very big Hug.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley- hope it was a good day


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Don't be sorry sweet sister that is what we are here for❤ And it's also a place to lean on when the road is the roughest .


Exactly Julie. A big hug and a prayer for you.😘 A little kiss on the cheek as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Dagmara,
> 
> I love your new pattern. I have done sone shawls and some lace work but not a real lace shawl. I am defi itely tempted to try this one. I love the pink yarn that you used.
> 
> WI Joy


The green on Ravelry was even better IMHO.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well crossed fingers son is coming for a visit today . I haven't saw him in quite a ffew days as he hasn't been feeling to good . The coughing is keeping him awake at night and he has had some nosebleeds to so he is so very tired . The doctor finally gave him a couple of sleeping tablets which made him zombified but he got some sleep And yesterday he felt well enough to go out for a little while . Said he felt like a baby giraffe walking . So today hopefully he is coming this way for a while . We are going to watch the football as his beloved Man U are playing . Only for him will I watch football


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I replaced my old washing line yesterday (was getting weak and sometimes broke when laden :XD: Put out all my white sheets but had to rescue them as the wind was so strong they were coming unpinned, and I saw a flyaway sheet in next door's garden (not mine luckily). I love the scent of sheets dried in the fresh air, don't you?


Sure do. I am waiting for a couple of nice sunny days to put my living room curtains out and do the windows while they are out there. So that means the couch has to be moved so might as well clean under it, so might as well move the love seat too. Hmmmm I think my arm has to be a little stronger first.
Actually I am going to call around and get some pricing on having my living room furniture and carpet professionally cleaned.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well crossed fingers son is coming for a visit today . I haven't saw him in quite a ffew days as he hasn't been feeling to good . The coughing is keeping him awake at night and he has had some nosebleeds to so he is so very tired . The doctor finally gave him a couple of sleeping tablets which made him zombified but he got some sleep And yesterday he felt well enough to go out for a little while . Said he felt like a baby giraffe walking . So today hopefully he is coming this way for a while . We are going to watch the football as his beloved Man U are playing . Only for him will I watch football


You are a good Mom for sure. Son sure does need his sleep, wish he was feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is part of the revision to being single, Angela- plus of course the house does cost a lot- the water is definitely leaking, I checked before and after church today, it had used nearly .4 of what ever measure it is. I can't ring the company till tomorrow.


Over here anyway if the leak is your side of the meter it is your responsibility. The water company is only responsibleup to the meter. So here it woul dneed to go to the landlord- andthis is where it gets tough. As you pay for the water the owner has no incentive to fix it but fixing it is not your responsibility.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is part of the revision to being single, Angela- plus of course the house does cost a lot- the water is definitely leaking, I checked before and after church today, it had used nearly .4 of what ever measure it is. I can't ring the company till tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that Julie. I hope the water company can get the leak fixed very quickly. Could that be the reason for the horrendously high water bill? Even if it was, it still sounds extremely high cost.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


Will be happy to pray for you. So sorry that you are feeling down. Try to remember the number of people who love you and most importantly, remember God's great love for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> nauseous (I got close enough for spell check to get it right!).
> 
> Oh no. How hard is that for all of you? Praying she repsonds qucikly to the antibiotics.
> How are things wgoing with the other GM? Does Serena ever see her father?


mmm hmm. Other GM is ok I guess, has some funny ideas however. Reminds me of Physco Gran... re Kate. LOL Yes she has seen quite a bit of her dad lately as he is back at his mothers. He had been gone from here to Darwin to his dad for the last 4ish months. I believe he was "sorting out his shit" pardon the language. I had the pleasure of seeing him quickly yesterday when I had to drop something off to GM for Serena. They were all out the front. We were civil to each other.... I will admit that he looks like he might? have his s..t sorted somewhat! He apparantely isnt sure if he is going to stay down here or go back up to his dad. Mmm.... no comment as to what I might prefer. But he absolutely adores Serena and vice versa. Who knows.

DD's infection/inflamatory markers are dropping so this is good. Some results are starting to come through slowly.... this doc has tested everything.... a positive for glandular fever. She has had this already a few years ago. But what doc is saying that it doesnt matter really now what comes back as what coz the levels are all coming back down so the treatment would be the same anyway. I would think she will be in hospital till at least Tuesday. She is still VERY nauseaus . He did say that some of the antibiotics will add to the nausea so that doesnt help.

I still havent read hardly anything on here and am going to bed shortly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm hmm. Other GM is ok I guess, has some funny ideas however. Reminds me of Physco Gran... re Kate. LOL Yes she has seen quite a bit of her dad lately as he is back at his mothers. He had been gone from here to Darwin to his dad for the last 4ish months. I believe he was "sorting out his shit" pardon the language. I had the pleasure of seeing him quickly yesterday when I had to drop something off to GM for Serena. They were all out the front. We were civil to each other.... I will admit that he looks like he might? have his s..t sorted somewhat! He apparantely isnt sure if he is going to stay down here or go back up to his dad. Mmm.... no comment as to what I might prefer. But he absolutely adores Serena and vice versa. Who knows.
> 
> DD's infection/inflamatory markers are dropping so this is good. Some results are starting to come through slowly.... this doc has tested everything.... a positive for glandular fever. She has had this already a few years ago. But what doc is saying that it doesnt matter really now what comes back as what coz the levels are all coming back down so the treatment would be the same anyway. I would think she will be in hospital till at least Tuesday. She is still VERY nauseaus . He did say that some of the antibiotics will add to the nausea so that doesnt help.
> 
> I still havent read hardly anything on here and am going to bed shortly.


Maybe as he matures he will sort himslef out- and adoring Serenamay be enough to prompt him to do so. Even if he and Sarah never get back together it would be good for him and Serena to have a relationship of he is stable and reliable.
At least she is improving (Sarah that is!). But she needs to have some strength when she gets out as she has a baby to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gwen! And happy and safe travels to Care and James.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to Julie and all others dealing with difficulties. Lots of hard stuff going on right now.
> 
> A warm day in Minnesota today. Felt so pleasant. Now Sam has me wishing for some strawberries. My recommendation is a little double dipping in sour cream or Greek yogurt and then In brown sugar--Nummmmmmm!


Thank you. At the moment it looks like the best I will have is a short time once a week. But the water rates bill is almost under control- Unless Nasir tries to claim the leak is my responsibility.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So sorry to hear about your SIL. It doesn't sound like she will be happy again until she is with her DH.
> When I was a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit I used to pray for some that they would just quietly slip away in the night.
> One lady I used to lie on top of her bed covers and just put my arm around her until she fell asleep. She missed her DH so much at bedtime.


I can so understand that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Of course, dear Julie. And a very big Hug.


It looks certain I will be mostly off air after 22nd March- I may be able to get some time online max once a week, but atleast I will get my tv fixed up so I can watch the breakfast news while I cycle. It is becoming more likely that I may have to move, there has been concern voiced that I survive on this Temporary Additional Support, the budget advisor would like me to get off that- not sure that it is possible. It has not been my happiest of days- the thought of having to move is getting me down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Exactly Julie. A big hug and a prayer for you.😘 A little kiss on the cheek as well.


Thank you so much, Marilynn, hugs and prayers for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Over here anyway if the leak is your side of the meter it is your responsibility. The water company is only responsibleup to the meter. So here it woul dneed to go to the landlord- andthis is where it gets tough. As you pay for the water the owner has no incentive to fix it but fixing it is not your responsibility.


It is supposed to be the Landlord's responsibility, but there would have to be so much concrete dug up- and for that matter creating the driveway may have been the cause in the first place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear that Julie. I hope the water company can get the leak fixed very quickly. Could that be the reason for the horrendously high water bill? Even if it was, it still sounds extremely high cost.


Yes that is , I am quite sure, why it is so high.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Will be happy to pray for you. So sorry that you are feeling down. Try to remember the number of people who love you and most importantly, remember God's great love for you.


Thanks Marilyn


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks certain I will be mostly off air after 22nd March- I may be able to get some time online max once a week, but atleast I will get my tv fixed up so I can watch the breakfast news while I cycle. It is becoming more likely that I may have to move, there has been concern voiced that I survive on this Temporary Additional Support, the budget advisor would like me to get off that- not sure that it is possible. It has not been my happiest of days- the thought of having to move is getting me down.


I am not surprised that you are feeling down, Julie. So much uncertainty is hard to deal with, and the options available do seem very limited. I am so sorry this bad spell is going on for so long. Let us hope better prospects will come along soon.

Meanwhile, {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not surprised that you are feeling down, Julie. So much uncertainty is hard to deal with, and the options available do seem very limited. I am so sorry this bad spell is going on for so long. Let us hope better prospects will come along soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Thanks so much, Chris. I was trying to tell the budget advisor how I rely on the computer for human contact- he has family all round so hard for him to imagine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You *always* have my prayers Julie. You have been and are still going through a lot. You know you will come through it all and all will be good. Praying for a boost in spirit and comfort for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the happy anniversary wishes. It was a good day in the past, present, and will be in the future!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wouldn't that be delightful!


mags7 said:


> Grand idea. I would be a follower. We need our own KTP channel😊


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope he will be up for the visit. Praying that he will soon starting feeling better and that the nose bleeds stop entirely. {{{HUGS}}}


Swedenme said:


> Well crossed fingers son is coming for a visit today . I haven't saw him in quite a ffew days as he hasn't been feeling to good . The coughing is keeping him awake at night and he has had some nosebleeds to so he is so very tired . The doctor finally gave him a couple of sleeping tablets which made him zombified but he got some sleep And yesterday he felt well enough to go out for a little while . Said he felt like a baby giraffe walking . So today hopefully he is coming this way for a while . We are going to watch the football as his beloved Man U are playing . Only for him will I watch football


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same responsibility here.


darowil said:


> Over here anyway if the leak is your side of the meter it is your responsibility. The water company is only responsibleup to the meter. So here it woul dneed to go to the landlord- andthis is where it gets tough. As you pay for the water the owner has no incentive to fix it but fixing it is not your responsibility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Marilyn. 


Railyn said:


> Will be happy to pray for you. So sorry that you are feeling down. Try to remember the number of people who love you and most importantly, remember God's great love for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with all you said. Praying still for Sarah.


darowil said:


> Maybe as he matures he will sort himslef out- and adoring Serenamay be enough to prompt him to do so. Even if he and Sarah never get back together it would be good for him and Serena to have a relationship of he is stable and reliable.
> At least she is improving (Sarah that is!). But she needs to have some strength when she gets out as she has a baby to deal with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It would be foolish of him to do so as it is his property. Crossing all fingers, toes, and eyes that he will fix it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you. At the moment it looks like the best I will have is a short time once a week. But the water rates bill is almost under control- Unless Nasir tries to claim the leak is my responsibility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Again, his fault and responsiblity.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is supposed to be the Landlord's responsibility, but there would have to be so much concrete dug up- and for that matter creating the driveway may have been the cause in the first place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check in later if I can We are all (15 of us)going out to breakfast together and need to get to get ready. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


Wishing you a Belated Happy Anniversary. So happy for you and Brantley.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry things aren't looking as good as they were for a few days. I surely understand your feeling down. Loads of Hugs and prayers. I can certainly understand not wanting to move again. The thought alone is overwhelming, I'm sure.

I would think the Landlord would want to fix this leak as he will still have the same problem with the next tenant. I hope his original kindness will show through again and he takes care of things.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.

Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.

Fan, so sorry your SIL has deteriorated so much. Such sad and hard time of life for her and all of you as you see her going downhill.

Sam, so glad you finally got a good night's sleep!!!!!!

Wanted to tell you that I got out yesterday to an Artisan Market that was all about yarn and accessories. I went out of obligation because the teacher of the lessons I just took was putting it on and I was thinking nobody would be there. Well, was I surprised. Had difficulty even finding a place to park. It was marvelous. There were small yarn shops that were from outlying areas and some local, but none of them the typical LYS. Some only sell at the Fairs and another shop is hidden behind a bowling alley so close to me, 5 min. by car. Never knew it was there.  Several of them own their own sheep an dye and spin their yarn and sell it as roving. I asked what their hours were and they said they didn't have a shop but spin and dye all year and then show up at events like this. I absolutely loved it because it wasn't so big that you were overwhelmed but enough that it took a while to closely inspect everything. I bought some yarn for my upcoming class on Monday and had such a lovely time. The quality was amazing. Oh yes, I got some sock yarn to hopefully get a pair that Sockit2me recently made with a cable going up the side. Will be for DH's birthday.

Almost done on the skirt now but have to buy more beads. Thank goodness there is a bead shop open at noon today. Hope they have the same kind as the shop where I got the original ones is closed today.

We are seeing the sun today!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.

Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.

Julie - so glad that the cause has been discovered and hope that Nasir takes responsibility. I know the thought of moving again brings you down, but maybe it will work out for the best. This last move was done hastily and has had it's major drawbacks, but maybe you can see it as a temporary situation until a more planful move can be developed since eviction isn't hanging over your head. Is there anyone in your circle of acquaintances and the church leaders who would be able to direct you to a housing expert who can find the perfect place for you and Ringo? I sure hope so.

We planned a dinner out with DBIL and DSIL last night so went out to their place (about 40 minutes away) and DBIL was to sharpen our knives and I was to help DSIL with Medicare sign up. At about 5:00 pm we saw the two DH's limping up the basement (where the grinding wheel is) stairs. DBIL had finished the knives and dropped one which had made a slice in his big toe---blood was gushing. So DH to DBIL (his twin) to the urgent care center not far away and got stitched up while DSIL and enjoyed the start to our dinner. The guys were able to join us about 6:15, but in the meantime DSIL and I got appetizers to enjoy that the menfolk don't care for--such as stuffed mushrooms and crab, artichoke and spinach fondue. It was a fantastic restaurant; I opted for "small plates" and had baked onion soup (served in a large onion with fried onions on top---it was the best French onion soup I've ever had. Then a course of glazed bacon wrapped dates and a beet-goat cheese-micro greens salad. DH had small plates also and had a wedge salad, lamb chop (lollipops) and petite filet mignon on parmesan crackers. DBIL and DSIL had the regular entrees - one steak and one sea bass. We'll definitely go back there again. One of the items on the menu was a rhubarb glazed Iowa pork chop that I want to try. 

DBIL had 3 stitches put in, but it wasn't quite as serious as the amount of bleeding would have indicated. DD's hemoglobin is now at 10.3 which is even greater than right after the blood transfusion so it seems her body is working properly again. She's on 8 pills a day for the Crohn's so we're hopeful that this will be a non-issue going forward.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


Some sunshine here today, too. That sounds like fantastic outing and SockItToMe's patterns and socks are fabulous. If you ever want to see an impressive exhibition of knitting on circular needles, look for him on YouTube.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, what an experience with BIL sharpening your knives and stabbing his toe. Glad it wasn't more serious, but I'm sure he will be quite sore for a while. That restaurant sounds so wonderful and great that the guys were able to join you on time for eating. Thank goodness DD is doing better. YAY! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good morning from the U.S. (but hope you are fast asleep at o'dark-thirty in NZ!), prayers for a happy heart and a lovely Monday for you, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Time for me to get to work on the house and knitting. Hugs to all with problems.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


The Artisan Market sounds like a lovely trip out. I find there is always such different and unusual yarn, at places like that. Have to keep a tight grip on my purse or I would come home with all sorts, spend a fortune and never get them all knitted up. Hope GD will like her skirt, you seem to have got it finished very quickly.
We are seeing a bit of sun here too. I've just got in from my Sunday morning walk. There is quite a chill wind but once you get walking you soon warm up. I think it's around 8c today but the wind chill makes it seem colder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some sunshine here today, too. That sounds like fantastic outing and SockItToMe's patterns and socks are fabulous. If you ever want to see an impressive exhibition of knitting on circular needles, look for him on YouTube.


Yes, I've seen that. Thank you though and maybe others will want to see it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your visit!


Swedenme said:


> Well crossed fingers son is coming for a visit today . I haven't saw him in quite a ffew days as he hasn't been feeling to good . The coughing is keeping him awake at night and he has had some nosebleeds to so he is so very tired . The doctor finally gave him a couple of sleeping tablets which made him zombified but he got some sleep And yesterday he felt well enough to go out for a little while . Said he felt like a baby giraffe walking . So today hopefully he is coming this way for a while . We are going to watch the football as his beloved Man U are playing . Only for him will I watch football


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> The Artisan Market sounds like a lovely trip out. I find there is always such different and unusual yarn, at places like that. Have to keep a tight grip on my purse or I would come home with all sorts, spend a fortune and never get them all knitted up. Hope GD will like her skirt, you seem to have got it finished very quickly.
> We are seeing a bit of sun here too. I've just got in from my Sunday morning walk. There is quite a chill wind but once you get walking you soon warm up. I think it's around 8c today but the wind chill makes it seem colder.


I love it that so many on here go for walks. I really should get out more. Maybe I will get out for one today, just don't like walking alone.

I know what you mean. I was glad I only got what I needed for my class on Monday and socks for DH. I tried having a stash but it doesn't work with me, so that helps me not to spend too much. When I have a stash I find it sits and sits, so I prefer buying for the project at hand. I thought a stash would save money but it doesn't for me. I know, I'm strange. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree
DBIL had 3 stitches put in said:


> Glad to hear that DBILs injury was not too serious.
> Pleased also to hear that DD is so much better. Crohn's is not fun but with the right medication and lifestyle adjustment can be well managed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks certain I will be mostly off air after 22nd March- I may be able to get some time online max once a week, but atleast I will get my tv fixed up so I can watch the breakfast news while I cycle. It is becoming more likely that I may have to move, there has been concern voiced that I survive on this Temporary Additional Support, the budget advisor would like me to get off that- not sure that it is possible. It has not been my happiest of days- the thought of having to move is getting me down.


I just can't imagine why you would be advised to get off additional support. Oh Julie, so sorry you are going through all this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol: 
{{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a very fun market!


Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about the injury but glad you all could still enjoy amazing food! Very good news that your daughter is improving!


RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.
> 
> Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love it that so many on here go for walks. I really should get out more. Maybe I will get out for one today, just don't like walking alone.
> 
> I know what you mean. I was glad I only got what I needed for my class on Monday and socks for DH. I tried having a stash but it doesn't work with me, so that helps me not to spend too much. When I have a stash I find it sits and sits, so I prefer buying for the project at hand. I thought a stash would save money but it doesn't for me. I know, I'm strange. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Know what you mean. I prefer to buy what I need for a particular project and get it finished before I start something else. Doesn't always work out like that though. :lol: :lol: 
I understand what you mean about walking on your own, very boring. Over here a lot of the doctor's surgeries have walking for health groups organised that do walks at different speeds and distances according to what you can manage. The group that I go with is the local branch of The Ramblers which is a nationwide organisation over here. They could be worldwide also, not sure about that.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Caitlin is beautiful! And two days at a spa sounds wonderful- enjoy!!


KateB said:


> Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol:
> {{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


You are in my prayers Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol:
> {{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


Lovely picture of Caitlin. She's growing so fast! Sounds like you've got a very busy week, but enjoyable busy. I just got a text from DD#2 saying "another diary malfunction. Could I call on Grandma's taxi and tea service tomorrow please" Which translates to "could you pick up the kids from the school bus and give them tea because something has come up that I forgot to write in the diary!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna, I wanted to tell you, I saw your amazing Guernsey on the forum...awesome! It is so lovely, you should be very proud!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I noticed a lot of the links do not work this week. But great recipes I save a lot of them. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello tour lady welcome to the ktp &#128077;

Sonja I hope your son feels well enough for a visit.

Julie I pray for you and Ringo daily. I am so saddened by your current issues. I wish I could help in some way. Hugs to you my dear friend. (((Hugs)))

So much to reply to and my mind draws a blank.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely picture of Caitlin. She's growing so fast! Sounds like you've got a very busy week, but enjoyable busy. I just got a text from DD#2 saying "another diary malfunction. Could I call on Grandma's taxi and tea service tomorrow please" Which translates to "could you pick up the kids from the school bus and give them tea because something has come up that I forgot to write in the diary!


I have a daughter like that too....makes for some interesting reshuffling of activities to get everything covered.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Dagmara,
> 
> I love your new pattern. I have done sone shawls and some lace work but not a real lace shawl. I am defi itely tempted to try this one. I love the pink yarn that you used.
> 
> WI Joy


Thank you! the pink one was a present for my college friend and she enjoys the colour very much!
find good yarn and give it a try then 
I am always ready to assist you in case of any problems!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

thewren said:


> it's fine by me if you want to post the link and i think everyone else will appreciate it also. so do it anytime you want. the shawl is lovely and yes - flying cranes is the perfect name for it. beautiful work YM - just lovely - and a great color also. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!
the colour is much better in reality and yes, the cranes are flying


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a daughter like that too....makes for some interesting reshuffling of activities to get everything covered.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thank you to all of you who proclaim my cooking expertise. You are very flattering. I simply enjoy cooking food from many of the cultures we've been exposed to over the years and relocations.
> 
> Honestly, my concept of good cooking is to realize that all the grandmothers in all our cultures, who had to feed the family with what was available to them, were the best cooks ever. I believe that they mostly took pleasure in making tasty, pleasing, and economical dishes from items they had. Some dishes do not result as I hoped, but they are edible and will ''fill the hollow spot'' you have when you come to the table; and tomorrow will bring an entirely different meal (or two, or three) if you are stay here long enough to eat them.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you! cooking something interesting with what you have at hand is a greater art than following a recipe full of ingredients that can be found in specialized shops or used to be seasonal only a few decades ago.
Like tomatoes or raspberries in February


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

darowil said:


> The green on Ravelry was even better IMHO.


The pink one went to my friend,
the green one is mine! have been wearing it throughout winter and enjoying it enormously!
especially that the yarn blocked so well! it keeps shape as if it was just taken off from the pins, after several months of extensive usage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, sorry your DD is sick & hope she is better soon. have fun with GD, hope she doesn't wear you out

Denise, I hope you get some good pain relief until the surgery. Certainly not a good start to retirement.

Tami, sorry your mom isn't doing well but if she can't get better hopefully the hospice people can give good care.

Margaret, hard for your friend to lose her dad so quickly but in the end probably a blessing for him.

Daralee, sorry you've been missi g your mom, hope you can get together with your aunt & sisters soon

Dagmara, I'm glad you got things sorted out with the lady complaining about her purchase, silly woman to upset you for nothing
Ive been busy only up to page 8 will have to finish later


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, happy anniversary to you and Brantley! Hope you have a special day.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Gwen and Brantley. Only two more years until you hit Silver! &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


Julie, that is what we do, never feel bad for asking. 
Huge hugs and prayers that you have some peace and much less stress soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sure do. I am waiting for a couple of nice sunny days to put my living room curtains out and do the windows while they are out there. So that means the couch has to be moved so might as well clean under it, so might as well move the love seat too. Hmmmm I think my arm has to be a little stronger first.
> Actually I am going to call around and get some pricing on having my living room furniture and carpet professionally cleaned.


The Kirby kids are out today, IE: the Kirby vacuum sales people, they hand you a pen, then say they have one other thing, just a moment and run to the vehicle that dropped them off to grab the machine out, I shut him down before he even got passed the pen. I have laminate floors, no carpets, I'll be darned if I'll pay $1500 or more for a vacuum for laminate floors, regardless of how wonderful a machine it is. I do feel for them because they get paid for demos but David is heading out to Denver later as he has to deliver between 5 and 7am, so I'd rather not have someone in here trying to clean my non existent carpets. 
Now if I had carpets, I'd have a Kirby in a heartbeat if I could afford one. 
I like your idea of professionally cleaning, I should see what it would cost to do the love seat and my chair. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm hmm. Other GM is ok I guess, has some funny ideas however. Reminds me of Physco Gran... re Kate. LOL Yes she has seen quite a bit of her dad lately as he is back at his mothers. He had been gone from here to Darwin to his dad for the last 4ish months. I believe he was "sorting out his shit" pardon the language. I had the pleasure of seeing him quickly yesterday when I had to drop something off to GM for Serena. They were all out the front. We were civil to each other.... I will admit that he looks like he might? have his s..t sorted somewhat! He apparantely isnt sure if he is going to stay down here or go back up to his dad. Mmm.... no comment as to what I might prefer. But he absolutely adores Serena and vice versa. Who knows.
> 
> DD's infection/inflamatory markers are dropping so this is good. Some results are starting to come through slowly.... this doc has tested everything.... a positive for glandular fever. She has had this already a few years ago. But what doc is saying that it doesnt matter really now what comes back as what coz the levels are all coming back down so the treatment would be the same anyway. I would think she will be in hospital till at least Tuesday. She is still VERY nauseaus . He did say that some of the antibiotics will add to the nausea so that doesnt help.
> 
> I still havent read hardly anything on here and am going to bed shortly.


Well, sounds like being with his dad is better for him, maybe a more positive place. Hopefully he will make the right choice that keeps him on a better path than previously and he and Serena will have a wonderful father/daughter relationship. 
Poor Sarah, didn't she go through enough with the nausea and all when she was preggers? I hope that she can enjoy some good health from here on out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You *always* have my prayers Julie. You have been and are still going through a lot. You know you will come through it all and all will be good. Praying for a boost in spirit and comfort for you.


I have amused myself through the small hours ringing Britain- it is amazing how long 1500 minutes lasts, and it cost me only $30. I am thinking I will keep it up even without the landline. But I will be limited as to who I can call, because of the differing time zones, and having to keep to acceptable hours in NZ.
Thank you Gwen! I am not quite as downcast today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It would be foolish of him to do so as it is his property. Crossing all fingers, toes, and eyes that he will fix it.


Too early to ring him as yet- it is going to mean digging up an awful lot of concrete.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you. At the moment it looks like the best I will have is a short time once a week. But the water rates bill is almost under control- Unless Nasir tries to claim the leak is my responsibility.


Hopefully he will not decide to put it on you and will get it fixed with no problem, hopefully it is not a big job to fix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again, his fault and responsiblity.


It may not be exactly his fault, Gwen, it could well have happened as they did the concreting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry things aren't looking as good as they were for a few days. I surely understand your feeling down. Loads of Hugs and prayers. I can certainly understand not wanting to move again. The thought alone is overwhelming, I'm sure.
> 
> I would think the Landlord would want to fix this leak as he will still have the same problem with the next tenant. I hope his original kindness will show through again and he takes care of things.


So do I, the thought of paying out $80 monthly brings the total cost far too close to $500 a week- excessive!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> You are a good Mom for sure. Son sure does need his sleep, wish he was feeling better.


Oldest son managed to visit along with middle son . Son looks awful like a puff of wind would blow him over and the stupid cough is still there . I made roast chicken , mashed potatoes and lots of vegtables for lunch , his favourite , mine too . His football team won so he was happy about that ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm hmm. Other GM is ok I guess, has some funny ideas however. Reminds me of Physco Gran... re Kate. LOL Yes she has seen quite a bit of her dad lately as he is back at his mothers. He had been gone from here to Darwin to his dad for the last 4ish months. I believe he was "sorting out his shit" pardon the language. I had the pleasure of seeing him quickly yesterday when I had to drop something off to GM for Serena. They were all out the front. We were civil to each other.... I will admit that he looks like he might? have his s..t sorted somewhat! He apparantely isnt sure if he is going to stay down here or go back up to his dad. Mmm.... no comment as to what I might prefer. But he absolutely adores Serena and vice versa. Who knows.
> 
> DD's infection/inflamatory markers are dropping so this is good. Some results are starting to come through slowly.... this doc has tested everything.... a positive for glandular fever. She has had this already a few years ago. But what doc is saying that it doesnt matter really now what comes back as what coz the levels are all coming back down so the treatment would be the same anyway. I would think she will be in hospital till at least Tuesday. She is still VERY nauseaus . He did say that some of the antibiotics will add to the nausea so that doesnt help.
> 
> I still havent read hardly anything on here and am going to bed shortly.


 Glad to here that your daughter is on the mend Cathy . Really feel for her as I hate feeling nauseous .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry to hear of the 'adventure' your two DH's went through Rookie!



> Julie - so glad that the cause has been discovered and hope that Nasir takes responsibility. I know the thought of moving again brings you down, but maybe it will work out for the best. This last move was done hastily and has had it's major drawbacks, but maybe you can see it as a temporary situation until a more planful move can be developed since eviction isn't hanging over your head. Is there anyone in your circle of acquaintances and the church leaders who would be able to direct you to a housing expert who can find the perfect place for you and Ringo? I sure hope so.


I will be ringing Nasir once it reaches an acceptable hour- it is only rising 6 -30(am.)First I will ring Watercare, to find out their reaction- they open at 7 -30. Must also ring the nice young Pharmacist, who has been so helpful and caring- am to pay my full $100 up front- so I am working a year ahead. Ringo's teeth will just have to wait $480 plus possibly more- is a no go area- I will try Dentastix first.
Yes it is good that I am not under a notice of eviction this time round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good morning from the U.S. (but hope you are fast asleep at o'dark-thirty in NZ!), prayers for a happy heart and a lovely Monday for you, Julie.


Thank you so much, April! I was up a lot it was over 26* in my bedroom- I find sleep elusive at the best of times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> The Artisan Market sounds like a lovely trip out. I find there is always such different and unusual yarn, at places like that. Have to keep a tight grip on my purse or I would come home with all sorts, spend a fortune and never get them all knitted up. Hope GD will like her skirt, you seem to have got it finished very quickly.
> We are seeing a bit of sun here too. I've just got in from my Sunday morning walk. There is quite a chill wind but once you get walking you soon warm up. I think it's around 8c today but the wind chill makes it seem colder.


If the weather in Largs is like much of the rest of Scotland Kate will be having sun, but very chilly days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just can't imagine why you would be advised to get off additional support. Oh Julie, so sorry you are going through all this.


It has to be renewed, Daralene, every three months and the forms are worded so as to make one feel very unsafe- Personally I think it has to be costing an awful lot administering it, but while we have a right wing government no chance of that situation improving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You are in my prayers Julie.


Thank you Mary- I keep your sister in mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello tour lady welcome to the ktp 👍
> 
> Sonja I hope your son feels well enough for a visit.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mel, hugs to you too, you have so much going on in your life as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could do that when i was younger - i could push through anything - i've always ecpected by body to keep up with not complaining - and it did - but the copd/emphysema makes that hard to do some days. makes me angry that i can't pust like i used to do - i got so much more done then on less sleep than i am getting now. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats sounding hopeful for you Sam.
> As I don;t =normally feel all that tired when I'm not sleeping I won't worry about it. If it starts to slow me down during the day I will be more dilegent. And if I'm not tired during the day all the more time to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, that is what we do, never feel bad for asking.
> Huge hugs and prayers that you have some peace and much less stress soon.


It is good to know one can weep on your collective shoulders! I really could do without some of the drama.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully he will not decide to put it on you and will get it fixed with no problem, hopefully it is not a big job to fix.


 :thumbup: I fear it is a major problem though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a great day out Daralene . Glad it was a lot better than you thought 
I ve been looking at sockit2me s patterns for another pair of socks . I've only used his plain pattern so far 
Looking forward to seeing the skirt when it's finished , I'm thinking it's going to look beautiful 
I took some yarn and needles to occupy my hands while we all sat and watched ( well the males in the house watched , I played with yarn ) the football . Made 2 pair of sandals and was surprised at how quickly the football was over


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully he will not decide to put it on you and will get it fixed with no problem, hopefully it is not a big job to fix.


I have a feeling this situation will be a real test of how genuine our friendship is. I really enjoyed meeting his mother and her elderly friend the other day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy surrounding your son in warm healing goodness sonja - enjoy your time together. sending you warm comforting energy to help you face the day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well crossed fingers son is coming for a visit today . I haven't saw him in quite a ffew days as he hasn't been feeling to good . The coughing is keeping him awake at night and he has had some nosebleeds to so he is so very tired . The doctor finally gave him a couple of sleeping tablets which made him zombified but he got some sleep And yesterday he felt well enough to go out for a little while . Said he felt like a baby giraffe walking . So today hopefully he is coming this way for a while . We are going to watch the football as his beloved Man U are playing . Only for him will I watch football


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son managed to visit along with middle son . Son looks awful like a puff of wind would blow him over and the stupid cough is still there . I made roast chicken , mashed potatoes and lots of vegtables for lunch , his favourite , mine too . His football team won so he was happy about that ,


Anything that gives him a boost, has to be good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a great day out Daralene . Glad it was a lot better than you thought
> I ve been looking at sockit2me s patterns for another pair of socks . I've only used his plain pattern so far
> Looking forward to seeing the skirt when it's finished , I'm thinking it's going to look beautiful
> I took some yarn and needles to occupy my hands while we all sat and watched ( well the males in the house watched , I played with yarn ) the football . Made 2 pair of sandals and was surprised at how quickly the football was over


Sounds a bit like me, while Fale was watching the football, what really used to get me was having to sit through boxing matches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.
> 
> Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


 I was wondering how your daughter and Joy s daughter were doing , glad to hear your daughter is feeling better hopefully the medication will do there job

Sorry to hear about DBIL s accident thankfully no missing toe 
Meal sounds wonderful think I will go back with you 😀


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering how your daughter and Joy s daughter were doing , glad to hear your daughter is feeling better hopefully the medication will do there job
> 
> Sorry to hear about DBIL s accident thankfully no missing toe
> Meal sounds wonderful think I will go back with you 😀


I'd love to take you there -- offer extended to everyone. I love trying out places like that as it gives me new ideas on what to do at home for special occasions. The baked onion soup in the onion was "simple" but elegant. Just core out the onion (could be a teary job) and add in the soup, crouton, cheese and fried onion strings on top. But the overall effect was awesome -- that's extra broth/baked onions on the side-the onion doesn't hold all that much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so what is so bad about surviving on additional support and where could you move that is any cheaper and still have the support you have. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It looks certain I will be mostly off air after 22nd March- I may be able to get some time online max once a week, but atleast I will get my tv fixed up so I can watch the breakfast news while I cycle. It is becoming more likely that I may have to move, there has been concern voiced that I survive on this Temporary Additional Support, the budget advisor would like me to get off that- not sure that it is possible. It has not been my happiest of days- the thought of having to move is getting me down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The "extra help" here is extended on an annual basis in many cases. But, the "dependent support" that our daughter gets for her son from his Dad's social security needs to be documented every 3 months. I'm not sure if she put down "banked it" instead his schooling & clothing, medical care, etc. what would happen. It's not a "need-based" benefit - just a matter of fact, so I'm not sure why all the extra scrutiny.

Are things based on income there -- or based on lots of programs "cobbled" together?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i could eat there several times a week with that kind of menu. yummy. sorry about you bil's toe - those knives must be really sharp to go through his shoe. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.
> 
> Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i could eat there several times a week with that kind of menu. yummy. sorry about you bil's toe - those knives must be really sharp to go through his shoe. --- sam


Silly DBIL (twin to my DH so not surprising!) wasn't wearing any shoes!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> so what is so bad about surviving on additional support and where could you move that is any cheaper and still have the support you have. --- sam


I have stipulated, Sam that I am not prepared to move somewhere unfriendly to Ringo, and Junior has accepted that- he has a dog himself.
It is mainly that the forms I have to fill in every three months are designed to make one feel at risk of losing that additional support- according to that at the very least I am supposed to be looking for work. I heard the PM saying that the Auckland situation is because Auckland is a nice place to live (ok when you are a millionnaire like him)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Silly DBIL (twin to my DH so not surprising!) wasn't wearing any shoes!!


Typical man, sharpening knives while shoeless! Sorry Sam .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Typical man, sharpening knives while shoeless! Sorry Sam .


Damn fool thing to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - i am in total envy - two days of massage - hot rock therapy - mani and pedi - excellent food - sounds like eden for two days. should caitlin be old enough to be in a walker - wasn't she just born a couple of weeks ago. times has been really flying lately. --- sam



KateB said:


> Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol:
> {{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party tourlady522 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we love having new people to talk to - adds so much to our conversations. i hope you continue to join us as often as you can - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

i curious which links you are talking about - do you mind telling me which ones did not work? i am glad you copied some - let us know how they were when you use one - we all love to hear about them - migt make us do them. again welcome tourlady522. --- sam



tourlady522 said:


> I noticed a lot of the links do not work this week. But great recipes I save a lot of them. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sandals are beautiful sonja - i'm surprised you got two pair made with the game on - i would have had to watch a little just to see what was going on. so glad you got to spend time with both sons. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a great day out Daralene . Glad it was a lot better than you thought
> I ve been looking at sockit2me s patterns for another pair of socks . I've only used his plain pattern so far
> Looking forward to seeing the skirt when it's finished , I'm thinking it's going to look beautiful
> I took some yarn and needles to occupy my hands while we all sat and watched ( well the males in the house watched , I played with yarn ) the football . Made 2 pair of sandals and was surprised at how quickly the football was over


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh wow - brings to mind the sign - 'plan ahead'. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Silly DBIL (twin to my DH so not surprising!) wasn't wearing any shoes!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh dear Julie, what a conundrum, I know that moving would really be very stressful, let alone emotional and expensive, but if it is meant to be, I hope that you find the right place for the right price and you and Ringo won't need to relocate again. My biggest hope and prayer though is that things work out where you are and that there are no more major issues popping up. 
Getting your tv fixed is a definite plus though. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful day out, one does find some of the nices and unusual yarns and fibers at events like that, I love our fiber fair in September for that reason. 
Sounds like we'll get to see the skirt very soon, it's gone quite quickly considering what a fine yarn you are using.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.
> 
> Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I'm glad it wasn't too bad, Marla did that a few months ago, bled like major artery had been severed, I think hers took 5 stitches, that woman is her own worst enemy. lolol Yes, she'd agree. 
Sounds like a fantastic dinner though, yum.

Almost forgot to say that I'm so glad that your daughter seems to be on the upside, and hopefully the meds she's on will keep the Crohn's in check.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party tourlady522 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we love having new people to talk to - adds so much to our conversations. i hope you continue to join us as often as you can - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> i curious which links you are talking about - do you mind telling me which ones did not work? i am glad you copied some - let us know how they were when you use one - we all love to hear about them - migt make us do them. again welcome tourlady522. --- sam


I was wondering if Tourlady thought Kate's links would be active, instead of which, of course they just give the page reference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear Julie, what a conundrum, I know that moving would really be very stressful, let alone emotional and expensive, but if it is meant to be, I hope that you find the right place for the right price and you and Ringo won't need to relocate again. My biggest hope and prayer though is that things work out where you are and that there are no more major issues popping up.
> Getting your tv fixed is a definite plus though.
> HUGS!!!!


It is a real conundrum! I have spoken with the nice lady from Sheffield, at the debt collection agency, now, so I know what I have to relay to Nasir. Watercare does have a Leak Allowance Rebate that I will be able to apply for, but also I am not yet on the invoices/statements, so I won't yet be paying.
The ideal would be to be able to stay. 
But I do have to cut expenditure.
Our stupid PM is now threatening that if we don't vote for the 'alternate flag' that he has been wearing on his lapel, 'we won't get another chance until we are a Republic' God bless his millionnaire's little cotton socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol:
> {{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


Have a wonderful time in Glasgow and at the spa.
Caitlin sure is growing, what a cutie, I think we must have some of the cutest and best looking grands right here on the KTP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tourlady522 said:


> I noticed a lot of the links do not work this week. But great recipes I save a lot of them. Thanks for all you do.


Welcome to the table!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son managed to visit along with middle son . Son looks awful like a puff of wind would blow him over and the stupid cough is still there . I made roast chicken , mashed potatoes and lots of vegtables for lunch , his favourite , mine too . His football team won so he was happy about that ,


I'm so glad he was up to visiting and that his team won, but I sure hope he kicks the cough soon and feels much better quickly. 
Those are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to know one can weep on your collective shoulders! I really could do without some of the drama.


I agree, a lot less drama is what's called for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I fear it is a major problem though.


I fear that you are correct, but I'm keeping everything crossed for positive outcomes on all aspects.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son managed to visit along with middle son . Son looks awful like a puff of wind would blow him over and the stupid cough is still there . I made roast chicken , mashed potatoes and lots of vegtables for lunch , his favourite , mine too . His football team won so he was happy about that ,


Glad to hear your son was able to come for a visit. I'm sure you enjoyed having him there. I hope he was able to eat some of his favourite lunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Damn fool thing to do.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: LOL! I read that and burst out laughing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The Kirby kids are out today, IE: the Kirby vacuum sales people, they hand you a pen, then say they have one other thing, just a moment and run to the vehicle that dropped them off to grab the machine out, I shut him down before he even got passed the pen. I have laminate floors, no carpets, I'll be darned if I'll pay $1500 or more for a vacuum for laminate floors, regardless of how wonderful a machine it is. I do feel for them because they get paid for demos but David is heading out to Denver later as he has to deliver between 5 and 7am, so I'd rather not have someone in here trying to clean my non existent carpets.
> Now if I had carpets, I'd have a Kirby in a heartbeat if I could afford one.
> I like your idea of professionally cleaning, I should see what it would cost to do the love seat and my chair. :thumbup:


Don't have anything like that here although we do have people asking if you need any gardening done or trying to sell something . I just tell them I have no money that's the truth and it definitely stops them in their tracks 
Wonder what I would do if someone came trying to sell yarn maybe ask them if I could try it out first 😜


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real conundrum! I have spoken with the nice lady from Sheffield, at the debt collection agency, now, so I know what I have to relay to Nasir. Watercare does have a Leak Allowance Rebate that I will be able to apply for, but also I am not yet on the invoices/statements, so I won't yet be paying.
> The ideal would be to be able to stay.
> But I do have to cut expenditure.
> Our stupid PM is now threatening that if we don't vote for the 'alternate flag' that he has been wearing on his lapel, 'we won't get another chance until we are a Republic' God bless his millionnaire's little cotton socks.


Sounds like your PM could use a real wake up call and come back down to earth from wherever he is floating. 
Good though about the leak rebate, that is a very good thing. 
Cutting expenses while necessary, sucks. 
Hugs and onto better days soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a great day out Daralene . Glad it was a lot better than you thought
> I ve been looking at sockit2me s patterns for another pair of socks . I've only used his plain pattern so far
> Looking forward to seeing the skirt when it's finished , I'm thinking it's going to look beautiful
> I took some yarn and needles to occupy my hands while we all sat and watched ( well the males in the house watched , I played with yarn ) the football . Made 2 pair of sandals and was surprised at how quickly the football was over


Can't believe you got all that knitting, and more to the point, putting together during one football match. They look so sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't have anything like that here although we do have people asking if you need any gardening done or trying to sell something . I just tell them I have no money that's the truth and it definitely stops them in their tracks
> Wonder what I would do if someone came trying to sell yarn maybe ask them if I could try it out first 😜


Definitely try it out first, a couple different colors just see what you like best. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't have anything like that here although we do have people asking if you need any gardening done or trying to sell something . I just tell them I have no money that's the truth and it definitely stops them in their tracks
> Wonder what I would do if someone came trying to sell yarn maybe ask them if I could try it out first 😜


Fortunately in this block we don't have any of that. We have a secure entry system so they don't seem to bother us. 
As to what we would do if they sold yarn door to door, well we'd buy it of course. Wonder why no one has thought of it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> kate - i am in total envy - two days of massage - hot rock therapy - mani and pedi - excellent food - sounds like eden for two days. should caitlin be old enough to be in a walker - wasn't she just born a couple of weeks ago. times has been really flying lately. --- sam


Time flies when you're having as much fun as we have Sam!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real conundrum! I have spoken with the nice lady from Sheffield, at the debt collection agency, now, so I know what I have to relay to Nasir. Watercare does have a Leak Allowance Rebate that I will be able to apply for, but also I am not yet on the invoices/statements, so I won't yet be paying.
> The ideal would be to be able to stay.
> But I do have to cut expenditure.
> Our stupid PM is now threatening that if we don't vote for the 'alternate flag' that he has been wearing on his lapel, 'we won't get another chance until we are a Republic' God bless his millionnaire's little cotton socks.


He is probably a major shareholder in a flag making company, so is planning to make a huge profit from all the new ones that have to be produced. Not to mention all the stationery that has to be reprinted, all the vehicles that have to be repainted, etc. etc. It sounds like a case of fiddling while Rome burns, making a big fuss about something trivial instead of tackling the real problems. But then, I'm just a cynic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol:
> {{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


The years have just flown past . I've just had a discussion with my husband about how long we have been married according to him it will be 35 years this year so I don't know who I was married to for the other 3 years :roll: 
Hope you have a lovely time at the spa although I bet you can't wait to get back home to babysit your gorgeous granddaughter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is flower design day Take out the flowers! Flower Design Day is all about appreciating floral design as a unique and creative art form.

It all started with the idea to create a special way of celebrating the birthday of Carl Rittner, founder of the Rittner School of Floral Design in Boston. And yes, the day is official  the Governor of Massachusetts William F. Weld proclaimed it in 1995. History lesson aside, today is an excuse to go wild about flowers and let your inner creativity spark. There are so many things that can be done with flowers  the skys the limit. On this day, show off your floral talent and create a spectacular floral design with flowers  real, dried or fake. Draw pictures of floral designs and get the kids involved. Guys can get in on the fun too. Why not arrange an impressive floral bouquet for your leading lady?

today is tooth fairy day At one time or another, all of us have been visited by the tooth fairy. So, it should come as no surprise that somewhere along the line, Tooth Fairy Day was born. The tooth fairy herself (or himself; as the verdict is still out on whether this spirit is male or female) has been around since at least the Middle Ages although the exact origins are still unknown. In fact, the fairy may have just been a means to calm a child that was undergoing the strange experience of losing a tooth (after all, we have all been there).

Still, Tooth Fairy day is a date that is designed to pay homage to this generous spirit that is known to leave treats or coins underneath our pillow. Interestingly enough, the exact date of celebration is under conjecture; some claiming it falls in February while others state that it is held in August. This actually makes a bit of sense, for we have yet to find a way to leave a coin or a snack for the fairy, as we are not even sure if she (or he) has a pillow!

today is chocolate souffle day Though cheese soufflés may be better known, everyone with a sweet tooth will prefer a chocolate soufflé instead! The recipe for soufflé is thought to originate in La Cusinier Moderne, by Vincent La Chappell, published as long ago as 1742. A soufflé is a type of cake made from a custard base and egg whites beaten to a soft peak. It can then be flavoured as desired.

Notoriously tricky to make, a chocolate soufflé is certain to impress your guests if you can pull it off  why not celebrate Chocolate Soufflé Day by inviting friends over for dinner and ending the meal with a delicious pot of chocolate deliciousness? They are well known for collapsing soon after removal from the oven so consider topping your soufflés with fruit or plenty of sauce to hide the inevitable!

What better excuse than Chocolate Soufflé Day to dig in and enjoy?

The patch on which brand of jeans features two horses pulling a pair of jeans apart?

Wrangler

Levi's

True Religion

Diesel

1 in 8 Americans has worked at a McDonalds restaurant.

February 28
1955 - Gilbert Gottfried
1940 - Mario Andretti

February 28, 1953
Scientists James D. Watson and Frances H.C. Crick announced they determined the double-helix structure of DNA, the molecule containing human genes.

i got the answer wrong but at least i was in the majority who all got it wrong. lol --- sam

Answer: Levi Strauss & Co. is known worldwide for its Levi's brand of denim jeans. In 1873, Jacob Davis and company founder Levi Strauss invented the first blue jeans using their patented process of securing clothing at "points of strain" with rivets. With the patent for riveted jeans set to expire in 1890, the company came up with the idea of using a simple image to convey the toughness of the pants. The two horses trying in vain to rip the jeans would become a trademark of the company and appear on patches since its inception. Strauss and others believed it was also a good way to stress the durability to customers who didn't know English. Levi's has used this design in their marketing and on their jeans continuously since the idea was first used in 1886. Infact, the product was called "The Two Horse Brand" until 1928, when the company adopted its Levi's trademark.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Fortunately in this block we don't have any of that. We have a secure entry system so they don't seem to bother us.
> As to what we would do if they sold yarn door to door, well we'd buy it of course. Wonder why no one has thought of it?


There's a retail opportunity for you Martina, something to do in your spare time!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie,

Glad your DD is doing better.

The restaurant sounds fantastic. I love to try different things. We have mostly chain restaurants. Only two that try to do things in unusual ways.

WI Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love to take you there -- offer extended to everyone. I love trying out places like that as it gives me new ideas on what to do at home for special occasions. The baked onion soup in the onion was "simple" but elegant. Just core out the onion (could be a teary job) and add in the soup, crouton, cheese and fried onion strings on top. But the overall effect was awesome -- that's extra broth/baked onions on the side-the onion doesn't hold all that much.


It looks interesting, but to be honest, I think I would rather eat it from a nice soup bowl that would hold a good portion, and not be in danger of falling over or springing a leak! Certainly, at home I think I would want to stick to the tried and tested mean of presentation. I'll bet it tasted good, though! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why does he was the flag to change - is it for the better in your opinion? how does one cut expenditures when one's income is barely enough to make ends meet now? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real conundrum! I have spoken with the nice lady from Sheffield, at the debt collection agency, now, so I know what I have to relay to Nasir. Watercare does have a Leak Allowance Rebate that I will be able to apply for, but also I am not yet on the invoices/statements, so I won't yet be paying.
> The ideal would be to be able to stay.
> But I do have to cut expenditure.
> Our stupid PM is now threatening that if we don't vote for the 'alternate flag' that he has been wearing on his lapel, 'we won't get another chance until we are a Republic' God bless his millionnaire's little cotton socks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, healing energy sent for your DD. I HATE nausea, can stand pain a lot better.
Rookie, glad to hear your daughter is doing better. Glad you had great meal and DBIL's cut not as bad as it first seemed.
Tour lady, welcome. Don't think I have seen you on KTP before. Stop by often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely day- and was the scok yarn all you bought?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone posted this over on the Forum. It really shows off my beautiful country and the music is good too! The very first monument you see is the Commando Memorial at Spean Bridge, just next to where I was last weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:



> It has to be renewed, Daralene, every three months and the forms are worded so as to make one feel very unsafe- Personally I think it has to be costing an awful lot administering it, but while we have a right wing government no chance of that situation improving.


What a waste of money on forms and paper . I don't know how old you are Julie but does New Zealand not have some kind of aid system like the benefit system here were you get help with living costs ie food , rent and bills , must have a retirement pension surely for when you reach a certain age here it's now 65 ( I think ) and once you reach that age you get a pension no more filling in forms or them expecting you to look for work . Not entirely sure how it works as I'm not that age yet 
I suppose different countries have different systems but it sure does sound very confusing 
I really hope you can at least get the water bill sorted out . Here it would be up to the person who owned the property to fix the leak


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> The patch on which brand of jeans features two horses pulling a pair of jeans apart?
> 
> Wrangler
> 
> ...


I got it right, but then DH did work for Levi's for about 15 years!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.
> 
> Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


At least you know the knives are sharp! Sure it was a relief when the cut was smaller than first thought. He will be sore today I should think.
I'm sure DD is glad she had the colonoscopy now- took away her fear and able to treat the cause as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> He is probably a major shareholder in a flag making company, so is planning to make a huge profit from all the new ones that have to be produced. Not to mention all the stationery that has to be reprinted, all the vehicles that have to be repainted, etc. etc. It sounds like a case of fiddling while Rome burns, making a big fuss about something trivial instead of tackling the real problems. But then, I'm just a cynic!


I have to agree with your thoughts though, why else change a flag that has been a nations banner for so many years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, a lot less drama is what's called for.


If only!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I fear that you are correct, but I'm keeping everything crossed for positive outcomes on all aspects.


 :thumbup: Got the TV repair man here- so that feels positive! Says there is a definite problem with the cables- so he is off to check the dish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The years have just flown past . I've just had a discussion with my husband about how long we have been married according to him it will be 35 years this year so I don't know who I was married to for the other 3 years :roll:
> Hope you have a lovely time at the spa although I bet you can't wait to get back home to babysit your gorgeous granddaughter


LOL! Oh dear, well, it does keep things interesting :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: LOL! I read that and burst out laughing!


Well it was IMO!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like your PM could use a real wake up call and come back down to earth from wherever he is floating.
> Good though about the leak rebate, that is a very good thing.
> Cutting expenses while necessary, sucks.
> Hugs and onto better days soon.


It does when I have all my adopted KP and KTP/LP family.

Thanks for the hugs- and back to you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely sunny day here and DS#1 and Luke have just been round to visit as it's DH's birthday today, he's 68.....don't know how that happened as he was 22 when I met him and that has to be just a few years ago! :shock: :lol:
> {{{hugs}}} to all who are needing them, we seem to have a lot of illness and unhappiness going on here at the moment. Here's to brighter days for everyone. I've got a "busy" week this week - off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet up with the girls, then on Wednesday I'm going to Stobo Castle spa for 2 nights to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday, so may not be commenting on here too much, but I will keep up with the photos, etc. On Saturday we are babysitting Caitlin, then Sunday is Mothers' Day here so DS#2 is taking us out for lunch!


It's scary how quickly they grow up isn't it?
Is she fining down a little from the chubby thing she was? Or is it just the more upright position?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Got the TV repair man here- so that feels positive! Says there is a definite problem with the cables- so he is off to check the dish.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Fortunately in this block we don't have any of that. We have a secure entry system so they don't seem to bother us.
> As to what we would do if they sold yarn door to door, well we'd buy it of course. Wonder why no one has thought of it?


We don't have much of a problem with door-to-door selling, either. The real bugbear for us is telesales etc. We have largely reduced the problem by having a phone which offers call blocking. We can block about 30 specific numbers (we reached that within a few weeks), plus various categories. We have also blocked 'Withheld' numbers, which are used by a lot of telesales companies, but also by our doctor and the local hospital, so we have had to ensure that they have our mobile numbers. Similarly, we have blocked International numbers, as a major source of the nuisance calls is overseas call centres. 'The 
Best Exotic Marigold Hotel' was a most entertaining film, but the reality is less appealing. We know that any family members or friends who happened to be abroad would either contact us by email or text message, so we are really losing very little by this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely picture of Caitlin. She's growing so fast! Sounds like you've got a very busy week, but enjoyable busy. I just got a text from DD#2 saying "another diary malfunction. Could I call on Grandma's taxi and tea service tomorrow please"  Which translates to "could you pick up the kids from the school bus and give them tea because something has come up that I forgot to write in the diary!


And could you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> He is probably a major shareholder in a flag making company, so is planning to make a huge profit from all the new ones that have to be produced. Not to mention all the stationery that has to be reprinted, all the vehicles that have to be repainted, etc. etc. It sounds like a case of fiddling while Rome burns, making a big fuss about something trivial instead of tackling the real problems. But then, I'm just a cynic!


I am afraid I am a cynic with you! I think you probably have hit the proverbial 'nail on the head'!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> There's a retail opportunity for you Martina, something to do in your spare time!


Hmmmmm. Food trucks have become very popular in Minneapolis; maybe yarn trucks will be the next great thing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> The pink one went to my friend,
> the green one is mine! have been wearing it throughout winter and enjoying it enormously!
> especially that the yarn blocked so well! it keeps shape as if it was just taken off from the pins, after several months of extensive usage


The green was a lovley colour indeed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> continuous healing energy surrounding your son in warm healing goodness sonja - enjoy your time together. sending you warm comforting energy to help you face the day. --- sam


It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day 
Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm up early this morning. Put on the bread maker tostart this morning- not a good move as it is so noisy in a small flat- and especially for Davd in the lounge room! However I had had a reasonavle sleep sostayed up. Must do something about cleaning this place and repacking as MAryanne gets back tomorrow and we head to Vicky's place for about 10 days.
Just remebered I was going to leave the internet till this afternoon when I will have Elizabeth. And if as usual she sleeps in my arms I can go one handed again. Finish here, pay a bill and maybe dothe rest this afternoon. And once David surfaces I can start organising the place to move.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love to take you there -- offer extended to everyone. I love trying out places like that as it gives me new ideas on what to do at home for special occasions. The baked onion soup in the onion was "simple" but elegant. Just core out the onion (could be a teary job) and add in the soup, crouton, cheese and fried onion strings on top. But the overall effect was awesome -- that's extra broth/baked onions on the side-the onion doesn't hold all that much.


I amagine the soup baked in the onion skin would make it more tasty and it does look delicious but I couldn't have eaten that . Myself and the soup would have ended up one big mess


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have amused myself through the small hours ringing Britain- it is amazing how long 1500 minutes lasts, and it cost me only $30. I am thinking I will keep it up even without the landline. But I will be limited as to who I can call, because of the differing time zones, and having to keep to acceptable hours in NZ.
> Thank you Gwen! I am not quite as downcast today.


Would you be better keeping the internet as you can Skype as well that way. Or is it that much more expensive that you can't keep it even then?

I'd better sort ours out- or we won't have it when we move in- and that will be more fault.Looke dinto it realier and was told to wait- so sis and now past the time they said to sign up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why does he was the flag to change - is it for the better in your opinion? how does one cut expenditures when one's income is barely enough to make ends meet now? --- sam


No definitely not, I think the nitty gritty of his attitude comes in where he claims we will become a republic- he is Jewish and made his Millions on the NY Stock Exchange, his degree at Harvard- but talks of his beginnings in a State House in Christchurch as if this gives him a poor boy's beginning, I've been told his sister also went through a very prestigious American College.- not exactly an impoverished beginning as he tries to claim.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son managed to visit along with middle son . Son looks awful like a puff of wind would blow him over and the stupid cough is still there . I made roast chicken , mashed potatoes and lots of vegtables for lunch , his favourite , mine too . His football team won so he was happy about that ,


Sorryt hat DS1 is looking so terrible- at least he had a good afternoon. And lovely ot see the two of them


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Kathleendoris, enjoy the grands, and the quiz night. They can sure wear us out, can't they!
> 
> Mel, I hope the limo issue is quickly resolved in time for the wedding.


We did enjoy them, we were worn out, and we won the quiz! Our quiz team was the pair of us, plus a daughter and son-in-law. It was a close thing, going to two tie breakers, but we won and have the trophy and the certificates to prove it!

The boys, as always were great fun. The eldest, 3 and a half, always wants to cook when he comes here. When he was smaller, I got away with 'pretend' cooking, but now, it has to be the real thing. This time we made what my cookbook calls 'Swiss Shortcakes', but I have always known as Viennese Whirls - anyway, little shortcakes withs a dab of jam and some icing sugar on top. We were doing very nicely, with Henry standing on the kitchen stool, mixing away for all he was worth, when his little brother, who is just 2, came in and demanded to be lifted up onto the worktop. I thought he wanted to do a bit of stirring of his own, so I lifted him up and gave him a spoon. No! All he wanted to do was eat the mixture. We did manage to get most of it into the oven before it was eaten raw, but it was touch and go!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Silly DBIL (twin to my DH so not surprising!) wasn't wearing any shoes!!


I'm always surprised David doesn't get injured when he does physical work beciase he rarely bother swith shoes let alone boots.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the sandals are beautiful sonja - i'm surprised you got two pair made with the game on - i would have had to watch a little just to see what was going on. so glad you got to spend time with both sons. --- sam


Sport is on practically all the time in my house and I'm not slightly interested in most of it .although I could tell you all about a lot of sports because I tend to remember most things I hear or read . Which gives my lot a shock when I can name a footballer or tell them what the score was or who is top of the league . They do give me a funny look when I say I want Arsenal to win ( no one wants Arsenal to win ) as I feel sorry for the manager I don't know why I just do


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, adorable slippers. So sorry DS so unwell. Hope he was able to enjoy favorite meal. 
Julie, praying things sort out and ease up.
Maya and I only walked half an hour today. Temps are ridiculous for this time of year. Wednesday suppose to hit 90F. 
So enjoyed pics of Scotland and bagpipes.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day
> Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


That must be very hard, having to balance the differing needs of each of your sons. You are doing a fantastic job, staying so positive, and I really do admire your spirit.

On the lighter side, I love your little 'baby sandals'. They actually look as if they might stay on tiny feet, or, worn over little socks, might help those to stay on. Very cute, whatever!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...not this time....thank you for the well wishes.


Cashmeregma said:


> Wishing you a Belated Happy Anniversary. So happy for you and Brantley.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like you had a delightful outing at the Artisan market. A wonderful find for sure.


Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, hope you get that visit from your DS. Think of you and him every day.
> 
> Mags7, what a loving thing to do for that lady in the nursing home.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got the answer wrong but at least i was in the majority who all got it wrong. lol --- sam
> 
> Answer: Levi Strauss & Co. is known worldwide for its Levi's brand of denim jeans. In 1873, Jacob Davis and company founder Levi Strauss invented the first blue jeans using their patented process of securing clothing at "points of strain" with rivets. With the patent for riveted jeans set to expire in 1890, the company came up with the idea of using a simple image to convey the toughness of the pants. The two horses trying in vain to rip the jeans would become a trademark of the company and appear on patches since its inception. Strauss and others believed it was also a good way to stress the durability to customers who didn't know English. Levi's has used this design in their marketing and on their jeans continuously since the idea was first used in 1886. Infact, the product was called "The Two Horse Brand" until 1928, when the company adopted its Levi's trademark.


I don't often get them right (or only by guessing)- but this one I knew and even the significance of the two horses pulling the jeans. Though I didn't know the background to the reason.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

however - cynic or not - it is probably - it is probably truer than we would like to think. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> He is probably a major shareholder in a flag making company, so is planning to make a huge profit from all the new ones that have to be produced. Not to mention all the stationery that has to be reprinted, all the vehicles that have to be repainted, etc. etc. It sounds like a case of fiddling while Rome burns, making a big fuss about something trivial instead of tackling the real problems. But then, I'm just a cynic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why does he was the flag to change - is it for the better in your opinion? how does one cut expenditures when one's income is barely enough to make ends meet now? --- sam


With difficulty Sam! The budget Advisor quite rightly said if I did not look after my health, something was going to give- that is why there will be no internet to speak of for a while, and no homeline either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real conundrum! I have spoken with the nice lady from Sheffield, at the debt collection agency, now, so I know what I have to relay to Nasir. Watercare does have a Leak Allowance Rebate that I will be able to apply for, but also I am not yet on the invoices/statements, so I won't yet be paying.
> The ideal would be to be able to stay.
> But I do have to cut expenditure.
> Our stupid PM is now threatening that if we don't vote for the 'alternate flag' that he has been wearing on his lapel, 'we won't get another chance until we are a Republic' God bless his millionnaire's little cotton socks.


 We have a multi millionaire in charge to and most of the rest of the government are millionaires to . They had a saying when they were making loads of cutbacks and not allowing pay rises to the normal working people 
That these were tough times and we are in it together , don't know how they worked that one out when they all had millions in the bank and gave themselves a pay rise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear your son was able to come for a visit. I'm sure you enjoyed having him there. I hope he was able to eat some of his favourite lunch.


He did eat his lunch which was good to see


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Can't believe you got all that knitting, and more to the point, putting together during one football match. They look so sweet.


Thank you , the sandals take no time at all as the rows are mainly 10 st at the most . The only sewing is the straps across and buttons . I think Mel would have had both pair made by half time :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - thank you so much - it was beautiful - one of myfavorite hymns and done beautifully - the scenery was spectacular - brought tears to my eyes. --- sam



KateB said:


> Someone posted this over on the Forum. It really shows off my beautiful country and the music is good too! The very first monument you see is the Commando Memorial at Spean Bridge, just next to where I was last weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you both wear levi jeans? --- sam



KateB said:


> I got it right, but then DH did work for Levi's for about 15 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a waste of money on forms and paper . I don't know how old you are Julie but does New Zealand not have some kind of aid system like the benefit system here were you get help with living costs ie food , rent and bills , must have a retirement pension surely for when you reach a certain age here it's now 65 ( I think ) and once you reach that age you get a pension no more filling in forms or them expecting you to look for work . Not entirely sure how it works as I'm not that age yet
> I suppose different countries have different systems but it sure does sound very confusing
> I really hope you can at least get the water bill sorted out . Here it would be up to the person who owned the property to fix the leak


I will be 70 next birthday, Sonja- and with my hip, I really don't want to be working the sort of job that would employ someone in my age bracket. The present government has been busily dismantling most help systems , a la Cameron. 
I have just spoken with Nasir, and we are definitely on the same page. So that is good. He says he will call in the plumber.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to agree with your thoughts though, why else change a flag that has been a nations banner for so many years.


Many here don't want to reflect our British background on the flag -if you look at the Australian and the NZ flag they both have the Union Jack (the British flag)in the corner.
And from NZ's perspective not many people outside of Australia and NZ realise that the flags are different and just think it is an Australian flag


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture gwen - hope it was a good breakfast. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Turns out the dish was misaligned so that is now fixed, and I have television and a box that will record. +a bill for $92- but he's got 27 channels tuned in for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day
> Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


But how much worse will it be for him if any thing happens to his brother and he hasn't been able to rpepare himself? And what about when he discovers that you all knew and kept it from him? And you said he is starting to question.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day
> Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


Oh Sonja, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would you be better keeping the internet as you can Skype as well that way. Or is it that much more expensive that you can't keep it even then?
> 
> I'd better sort ours out- or we won't have it when we move in- and that will be more fault.Looke dinto it realier and was told to wait- so sis and now past the time they said to sign up.


It is almost as expensive even for 'naked' broadband!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, adorable slippers. So sorry DS so unwell. Hope he was able to enjoy favorite meal.
> Julie, praying things sort out and ease up.
> Maya and I only walked half an hour today. Temps are ridiculous for this time of year. Wednesday suppose to hit 90F.
> So enjoyed pics of Scotland and bagpipes.


It has to, eventually, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have a multi millionaire in charge to and most of the rest of the government are millionaires to . They had a saying when they were making loads of cutbacks and not allowing pay rises to the normal working people
> That these were tough times and we are in it together , don't know how they worked that one out when they all had millions in the bank and gave themselves a pay rise


And a lot of our lot hang on for nine years so they can qualify for the best pension scheme in the country.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely family, Gwen. Nice that you were able to get everyone together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sport is on practically all the time in my house and I'm not slightly interested in most of it .although I could tell you all about a lot of sports because I tend to remember most things I hear or read . Which gives my lot a shock when I can name a footballer or tell them what the score was or who is top of the league . They do give me a funny look when I say I want Arsenal to win ( no one wants Arsenal to win ) as I feel sorry for the manager I don't know why I just do


You sound like David- he is as likely as me to know the answer to a sport question even a sport I am interested in (and he has no interest). I need to hear something many times before I remeber it but somethings David remembers very well.
But tell him what I am doing today and he won't remember.-even when it is important that he knows. So I tend not to bother telling him. .The car is going for a service tomorrow but I have not been able to get details from him. No idea if I am expected to drop it off and pick it up or not. But his head is somewhere else so I won't get anywhere trying to tie him down. Maybe this evening?
His head is in kitchens.
David was looking at getting a cheap oven and stovetop as he can't see the point in paying all that money for a good one.Had decided that maybe a better brand on the lower end was the best idea. So yesterday we were looking- had the guy in the shop rather stunned as David looking at the low end of the range for oven and stove tops but top for extractor fans. 
But to cut a long story short I saw a lovely old looking oven with gas hotplates and an extractor fan going for well over half price. So we now have a great looking set which is also a high quality! Our new house was builtin 1928 so we are trying to avoid a modern look so the oven etc should look great for what we are planning. And helps give us an idea as to where to go with cupboard doors etc. 
And a very happy husband as he loves the old stoves- brings back memories of his childhood. 
Mind you we had been going for induction! Gas is a pain to clean which is the biggest disadvantage of it but we will see how it goes. 
And even better they are willing to store it for a few months until we are ready to install it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have a multi millionaire in charge to and most of the rest of the government are millionaires to . They had a saying when they were making loads of cutbacks and not allowing pay rises to the normal working people
> That these were tough times and we are in it together , don't know how they worked that one out when they all had millions in the bank and gave themselves a pay rise


And the rises are more than many people earn- and we can't possibly give them a rise it would be too much of a strain on the economy.
Our PM is also an multi-millionaire-seems tobe a run of them.
But when you look at the pays that other CEOs get our leaders do need good pay- after all they are running a country and if someone running a company can get such stupidly high incomes I guess we have to accept that those running the country need to as well. And just becuase already has lots of money is no reason to not pay them for the job they are doing
Mind you I don't see why CEOs etc should be getting such high incomes- or sportsmen either (deliberately used men here as I don't think too many women earn the sums the men do in sport).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Many here don't want to reflect our British background on the flag -if you look at the Australian and the NZ flag they both have the Union Jack (the British flag)in the corner.
> And from NZ's perspective not many people outside of Australia and NZ realise that the flags are different and just think it is an Australian flag


I think Australia has more Republicans than we do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


How wondeful to have that photo of you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is almost as expensive even for 'naked' broadband!


So is naked more expensive than your overseas call option?
Naked is the best option over her- assuming it is the same as here. Though can't get small plans anymore I think-maybe someone dles them really small.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So is naked more expensive than your overseas call option?
> Naked is the best option over her- assuming it is the same as here. Though can't get small plans anymore I think-maybe someone dles them really small.


The modem for the cheapest plan is $200, although the ongoing cost is $55- there for priced out of my range the cheapest landline is a bit more than that per month- just have not got that much yet, to spend, if Ringo and I are to eat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a lot of our lot hang on for nine years so they can qualify for the best pension scheme in the country.


Now the pensions are I think a different kettle of fish than good pay hwile they are in. I don't see any reason why they should have a better system than others do. 
We have a system of compulsory superwhere the employer must pay a set percentage of each persons pay into a Superannuation account for them. On the high income the politicians get this would be a lot paid in anyway. Why should they once they have finished get so much better a deal than anyone else?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now the pensions are I think a different kettle of fish than good pay hwile they are in. I don't see any reason why they should have a better system than others do.
> We have a system of compulsory superwhere the employer must pay a set percentage of each persons pay into a Superannuation account for them. On the high income the politicians get this would be a lot paid in anyway. Why should they once they have finished get so much better a deal than anyone else?


Indeed, why should they?- and Parliament has been setting their own rates- but I think that system has finally changed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Australia has more Republicans than we do.


Don't know if we have more or if they just the loudest speaking. It's oneof htose thigns which rears its head at times. See what happens when Charles is king- he is not popular here (butt hen when he did visit large numers turned out to see them).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, why should they?- and Parliament has been setting their own rates- but I think that system has finally changed.


An independent body detemines the increases etc- but they still manage to get huge increases.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely try it out first, a couple different colors just see what you like best. :thumbup: :XD:


I think it would be the first time I would be interested in what someone was selling 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> He is probably a major shareholder in a flag making company, so is planning to make a huge profit from all the new ones that have to be produced. Not to mention all the stationery that has to be reprinted, all the vehicles that have to be repainted, etc. etc. It sounds like a case of fiddling while Rome burns, making a big fuss about something trivial instead of tackling the real problems. But then, I'm just a cynic!


That's what I think too . Same goes for a lot of the politicians here . Wonder how many of them have their own interests at heart when they become MPs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm up early this morning. Put on the bread maker tostart this morning- not a good move as it is so noisy in a small flat- and especially for Davd in the lounge room! However I had had a reasonavle sleep sostayed up. Must do something about cleaning this place and repacking as MAryanne gets back tomorrow and we head to Vicky's place for about 10 days.
> Just remebered I was going to leave the internet till this afternoon when I will have Elizabeth. And if as usual she sleeps in my arms I can go one handed again. Finish here, pay a bill and maybe dothe rest this afternoon. And once David surfaces I can start organising the place to move.


So will you be in your new home in March Margaret ? And have you sold your house ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm always surprised David doesn't get injured when he does physical work beciase he rarely bother swith shoes let alone boots.


I go barefoot all the time . I think if I was ever going to forget anything when going out the door it would be shoes .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know if we have more or if they just the loudest speaking. It's oneof htose thigns which rears its head at times. See what happens when Charles is king- he is not popular here (butt hen when he did visit large numers turned out to see them).


IF he survives his mother!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No definitely not, I think the nitty gritty of his attitude comes in where he claims we will become a republic- he is Jewish and made his Millions on the NY Stock Exchange, his degree at Harvard- but talks of his beginnings in a State House in Christchurch as if this gives him a poor boy's beginning, I've been told his sister also went through a very prestigious American College.- not exactly an impoverished beginning as he tries to claim.


Leadership isn't exclusively to the impoverished - he can be rich and a good leader (John Kennedy?) -- I worry about people who try to make themselves look different than what they are - either way: from rich to poor or poor to rich. I don't care about that - I care about the ideas and how to implement them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> An independent body detemines the increases etc- but they still manage to get huge increases.


Unlike the rest of the country, certainly in our case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Leadership isn't exclusively to the impoverished - he can be rich and a good leader (John Kennedy?) -- I worry about people who try to make themselves look different than what they are - either way: from rich to poor or poor to rich. I don't care about that - I care about the ideas and how to implement them!


Oh I fully agree, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I think too . Same goes for a lot of the politicians here . Wonder how many of them have their own interests at heart when they become MPs


Probably the majority -truth be told!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And could you?


Yep, I'll be there. Not too much of a hardship for me, nothing planned for tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hmmmmm. Food trucks have become very popular in Minneapolis; maybe yarn trucks will be the next great thing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's scary how quickly they grow up isn't it?
> Is she fining down a little from the chubby thing she was? Or is it just the more upright position?


I think her face is definitely slimmer, but she is still a solid citizen! Can't believe she is 9 months old already. Her mum's going back to work (just 3 days a week) in May and we'll watch Caitlin on a Tuesday, her other GPs will have her on Mondays and she'll go to a private nursery on Fridays. Her other GPs are lovely....makes up for Psycho Gran on the other side!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day
> Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


Not easy Sonja, you end up being the one who everyone else leans on. Try to take care of yourself too. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think her face is definitely slimmer, but she is still a solid citizen!


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I like your sense of humour Kate :XD: :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day
> Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


Oh Sonja, I really feel for you, what a dilemma. As you say, just smile and get through the day. And lean on all of us here whenever you need a shoulder. We're all here for you any time of the day or night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you both wear levi jeans? --- sam


I don't (I like Per Una jeans), but DH wouldn't wear anything else but Levi's, although he grouches that "the stitching is not right/they've used two colours of thread/they've changed that pattern/ wouldn't have been allowed in my day/not one pair manufactured here or in the US any longer/ yada, yada, yada" :shock: :lol: When he worked there I did wear Levi's and so did most of our family and friends as DH could get them for about half price! (Same price as they sold them to the shops)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


Lovely family Gwen . I bet you all had a fantastic time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> But how much worse will it be for him if any thing happens to his brother and he hasn't been able to rpepare himself? And what about when he discovers that you all knew and kept it from him? And you said he is starting to question.


He knows his brother has lung cancer . I just made the decision not to tell him how serious it is . I don't want him worrying himself sick everyday wondering if a phone call is going to come today . I want him to treat his brother the same way he always has .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, thank you so much for comforting words re SIl. I am feeling better and realise it's upto her to change, but do think she wants out of this world and rejoin her husband definitely. We have cared for both of them for all these years and now we can step back and let it be. She has her close friends for support, but they are finding it hard going too. Jan has been a carer in rest homes so knows the situation very well. But she said this is the hardest person ever to deal with as so uncooperative. We had a wonderful evening with my cousin and hubby last night and cheered us immensely.
Now back to reading all your posts, cheers and blessings Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and that is probably good for both of them. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> He knows his brother has lung cancer . I just made the decision not to tell him how serious it is . I don't want him worrying himself sick everyday wondering if a phone call is going to come today . I want him to treat his brother the same way he always has .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing special. Just having family here for dinner was enough. We had a nice dinner.


~~~Belatedly....MANY MANY HAPPY Greetings for your 23rd anniversary! You two are a special couple! "The love flows!" :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - hope your son is feeling well enough to visit. So sorry to hear about the nose bleeds and that the coughing persists. I'm glad he's able to sleep using the tablets, but maybe can cut the dose a little bit so he's not feeling like a zombie the next day.
> 
> Gwen & Brantley - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


~~~Life just keeps throwing us all kinds of wild pitches! Glad BIL is doing okay, and DD is doing much better!

The restaurant sounds yummy....does it have a name?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Life just keeps throwing us all kinds of wild pitches! Glad BIL is doing okay, and DD is doing much better!
> 
> The restaurant sounds yummy....does it have a name?


It's up in Algonquin (near where Dan & Linda live)---Montarra. They had a gift certificate from their kids (for babysitting) or we would never have thought to go to such an expensive place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

so glad Nasir is going to fix the leak.


Lurker 2 said:


> I will be 70 next birthday, Sonja- and with my hip, I really don't want to be working the sort of job that would employ someone in my age bracket. The present government has been busily dismantling most help systems , a la Cameron.
> I have just spoken with Nasir, and we are definitely on the same page. So that is good. He says he will call in the plumber.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I fear it is a major problem though.


~~~Can the construction people be held responsible, if it is found that making the driveway was the fault?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> so glad Nasir is going to fix the leak.


Just have to make sure that he remembers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can the construction people be held responsible, if it is found that making the driveway was the fault?


Not sure! That would be something for the Leak Allowance Rebate people to decide, I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm up alone as usual. DB & SIL both have gotten colds and have gone to bed early, DH 99% of the time is already in bed by now and is in bed, DD has gone to BF's house. Think I'm going to disappear for the evening and knit some. Haven't done any since company arrived. DB & SIL will leave Tues. so I'm going to be way behind on the sweater workshop but thank goodness the workshops are always there. Love and prayers for every one, especially those with greater needs right now. 

Oh, DD got word she will be in Barcelona for her study abroad. Will go there the end of May and return first part of August. Don't know exact dates yet. TTYL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard seeing him the way he is but we smile and just get through the day
> Even the youngest son is starting to ask questions about his health now . I do wonder if I should tell him the truth about how serious it is with his big brother but one of the first things his doctor told us was that stress could trigger an epileptic seizure so I'm trying to downplay everything ,


That is hard, you have to be so careful how much you tell him.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Someone posted this over on the Forum. It really shows off my beautiful country and the music is good too! The very first monument you see is the Commando Memorial at Spean Bridge, just next to where I was last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm up early this morning. Put on the bread maker tostart this morning- not a good move as it is so noisy in a small flat- and especially for Davd in the lounge room! However I had had a reasonavle sleep sostayed up. Must do something about cleaning this place and repacking as MAryanne gets back tomorrow and we head to Vicky's place for about 10 days.
> Just remebered I was going to leave the internet till this afternoon when I will have Elizabeth. And if as usual she sleeps in my arms I can go one handed again. Finish here, pay a bill and maybe dothe rest this afternoon. And once David surfaces I can start organising the place to move.


It will certainly be fun being with Elizabeth for 10 days, but it will be so nice to get settled permanently.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We did enjoy them, we were worn out, and we won the quiz! Our quiz team was the pair of us, plus a daughter and son-in-law. It was a close thing, going to two tie breakers, but we won and have the trophy and the certificates to prove it!
> 
> The boys, as always were great fun. The eldest, 3 and a half, always wants to cook when he comes here. When he was smaller, I got away with 'pretend' cooking, but now, it has to be the real thing. This time we made what my cookbook calls 'Swiss Shortcakes', but I have always known as Viennese Whirls - anyway, little shortcakes withs a dab of jam and some icing sugar on top. We were doing very nicely, with Henry standing on the kitchen stool, mixing away for all he was worth, when his little brother, who is just 2, came in and demanded to be lifted up onto the worktop. I thought he wanted to do a bit of stirring of his own, so I lifted him up and gave him a spoon. No! All he wanted to do was eat the mixture. We did manage to get most of it into the oven before it was eaten raw, but it was touch and go!


Ooh, congrats on winning! 
Lol, :XD: 2 year olds do keep things interesting don't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have a multi millionaire in charge to and most of the rest of the government are millionaires to . They had a saying when they were making loads of cutbacks and not allowing pay rises to the normal working people
> That these were tough times and we are in it together , don't know how they worked that one out when they all had millions in the bank and gave themselves a pay rise


A politician is a politician, they do the same thing here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.

DD#1 has returned to her usual very arduous work schedule and waiting to get into her GP as soon as an opening shows up. The saga of Susan and Ben is spiraling downward into the chaos in his mind. He was assisted off the property this morning by a sheriff's deputy while I was at church. Don and I had gone, but he left suddenly when Ben (who had been waiting inside his car to see of Susan came) drove out and toward our home. Don quietly asked him to leave without incident. The deputy arrived about that time and directed him to leave. Susan had requested a Protective Order from one of the Magistrates late last week but it had not been served yet. It has now. The Order will require him to come no closer than 500' to Susan, Tim, their home, work, or school sites. The deputy who came out was the same one who'd been here when Ben sliced his wrist in November.

He has begun to lie about keeping counseling appointments and taking his meds as directed; also bragging about having consumed 2 gallons of his favorite ice-cream since last Thursday. He looks to have put on about 25 pounds since getting another place to live. He has hacked into the phones and computers at Susan's building and her phone.

He has been off work for nearly a month after a supposed ''wrenched'' back while working the very first day after moving out. With his choice to not make any friends in the 4 years since he come to work here, it must be terribly lonely. I must assume that his behaviors are a reflection of the hours his troubled mind spends dwelling on the ''wrongs'' being done to him by Susan and Tim. 

I truly fear that without any steps to help himself, this will spiral down to a successful conclusion to the very dramatic but superficial wounds he did to himself back in November. I try to pray for him daily but he does not talk to me at all and only stares at me as if I'm not really visible.

I don't know what I can do but to try to protect Tim at all costs and to help Susan keep on, keeping on. The rest will need to be turned over to God.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


Great looking crew Gwen!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


~~~A precious picture!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be 70 next birthday, Sonja- and with my hip, I really don't want to be working the sort of job that would employ someone in my age bracket. The present government has been busily dismantling most help systems , a la Cameron.
> I have just spoken with Nasir, and we are definitely on the same page. So that is good. He says he will call in the plumber.


Oh good, that should solve the leaking problem, I am just keeping everything crossed that it's not as bad as we are fearing to fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Many here don't want to reflect our British background on the flag -if you look at the Australian and the NZ flag they both have the Union Jack (the British flag)in the corner.
> And from NZ's perspective not many people outside of Australia and NZ realise that the flags are different and just think it is an Australian flag


Oh, I never knew that, interesting the things we learn here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out the dish was misaligned so that is now fixed, and I have television and a box that will record. +a bill for $92- but he's got 27 channels tuned in for me.


But 27 channels is pretty good, now hopefully there will be things worth watching on them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


May God Bless you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sound like David- he is as likely as me to know the answer to a sport question even a sport I am interested in (and he has no interest). I need to hear something many times before I remeber it but somethings David remembers very well.
> But tell him what I am doing today and he won't remember.-even when it is important that he knows. So I tend not to bother telling him. .The car is going for a service tomorrow but I have not been able to get details from him. No idea if I am expected to drop it off and pick it up or not. But his head is somewhere else so I won't get anywhere trying to tie him down. Maybe this evening?
> His head is in kitchens.
> David was looking at getting a cheap oven and stovetop as he can't see the point in paying all that money for a good one.Had decided that maybe a better brand on the lower end was the best idea. So yesterday we were looking- had the guy in the shop rather stunned as David looking at the low end of the range for oven and stove tops but top for extractor fans.
> ...


LOL! I was reading this to my David, I think it's all in the name, he just smirked at me all innocently. lolol
Great score on the stove/range, my David also agreed with your David that the extractor fan is most important, considering that they didn't vent ours when they put it in whenever that was, I have to sort of agree with him. lol I do like a nice range though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it would be the first time I would be interested in what someone was selling 😀


 :thumbup: Me too!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, that should solve the leaking problem, I am just keeping everything crossed that it's not as bad as we are fearing to fix.


Just a matter of making sure he remembers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But 27 channels is pretty good, now hopefully there will be things worth watching on them.


There will be a few- I am deliberately avoiding Ellen de Generes, can't stand the screaming.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I go barefoot all the time . I think if I was ever going to forget anything when going out the door it would be shoes .


~~~Me, too! First thing when I get inside...take off the shoes...even before the coat! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think her face is definitely slimmer, but she is still a solid citizen! Can't believe she is 9 months old already. Her mum's going back to work (just 3 days a week) in May and we'll watch Caitlin on a Tuesday, her other GPs will have her on Mondays and she'll go to a private nursery on Fridays. Her other GPs are lovely....makes up for Psycho Gran on the other side!


 :thumbup: 
Very good that she makes up for the other gran. lol
It seems just last week that she was born, where does the time go?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm up alone as usual. DB & SIL both have gotten colds and have gone to bed early, DH 99% of the time is already in bed by now and is in bed, DD has gone to BF's house. Think I'm going to disappear for the evening and knit some. Haven't done any since company arrived. DB & SIL will leave Tues. so I'm going to be way behind on the sweater workshop but thank goodness the workshops are always there. Love and prayers for every one, especially those with greater needs right now.
> 
> Oh, DD got word she will be in Barcelona for her study abroad. Will go there the end of May and return first part of August. Don't know exact dates yet. TTYL!


It is awful to catch cold when on vacation, I hope they get over them quickly. 
Congrats to Hannah, and your pocket book,  I hope she has a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


Yum!

I'm glad that he left with no major disturbance, it's so sad that such a seemingly wonderful man turned into such a monster, I hope that he finds some peace before he does major damage. 
I can't even imagine how difficult this must be for Susan, Tim, and the rest of you all. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There will be a few- I am deliberately avoiding Ellen de Generes, can't stand the screaming.


 I don't watch her often but I do enjoy her, she always makes me laugh, have to give she is always happy. I'm enjoying the furniture designer competition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't watch her often but I do enjoy her, she always makes me laugh, have to give she is always happy. I'm enjoying the furniture designer competition.


But the audience specialises in screaming and that I avoid like the plague!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But the audience specialises in screaming and that I avoid like the plague!


I do have to agree with you on that, they did the same on Oprah too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do have to agree with you on that, they did the same on Oprah too.


I very seldom watched Oprah, Bronwen enjoyed her show when she was home with DGD as a baby.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I truly fear that without any steps to help himself, this will spiral down to a successful conclusion to the very dramatic but superficial wounds he did to himself back in November. I try to pray for him daily but he does not talk to me at all and only stares at me as if I'm not really visible.
> 
> ...


~~~I think you are on the right track....doing what you can to protect Tim & Susan. It's obvious that Ven needs serious help, but it won't happen until he is forced, or goes voluntarily. It seems he is bordering on criminal activity with the hacking. If he gets arrested for that and maybe they can get him some help. As you said, some needs to be turned over to God.

Hearts, hugs, and prayers to all. Here's hoping for a calm resolution and Ben will get help. Sending strengthening & sustaining energies to the whole family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams, see you all in the morning.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But 27 channels is pretty good, now hopefully there will be things worth watching on them.


~~~Ditto! Let's hope it is not 27 channels of sports! I think we could come up with a list of 27 different sports. I'm going to try...I like a challenge!

~~~Update....I got 27! Hey, Julie....you could become a sports officianado....and presto! There is your next career! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I very seldom watched Oprah, Bronwen enjoyed her show when she was home with DGD as a baby.


I didn't watch her very often, but I always wanted to be in one of her Christmas audiences, other than the fact that you have to pay taxes on all the stuff she gave out, that could get very costly, would have to sell some to pay for it all, especially the year she gave out the VW bugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto! Let's hope it is not 27 channels of sports! I think we could come up with a list of 27 different sports. I'm going to try...I like a challenge!


 :lol: Yes, that would get very old very fast, one the novelty of it wore off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto! Let's hope it is not 27 channels of sports! I think we could come up with a list of 27 different sports. I'm going to try...I like a challenge!


No definitely not all sports, I tuned in at the very end of the Antiques Road Show, we are gearing up to the news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't watch her very often, but I always wanted to be in one of her Christmas audiences, other than the fact that you have to pay taxes on all the stuff she gave out, that could get very costly, would have to sell some to pay for it all, especially the year she gave out the VW bugs.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you have all our prayers and energy to help you, don , susan,and tim to keep on keeping on. we are here for all of you 24/7 - come lead on us anytime. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I think I can post a few pictures about the preparations for the Iditarod. Mushers must prepackage ALL needed materials for themselves and their dogs for the whole race. It is packaged by the usher according to instructions, and the flown on the "Iditarod Express" to the designated checkpoint. Remember...it's ALL volunteer!

If you want to explore....go to: Iditarod.com to find all kinds of info! Some is free, some is not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - have you ever been there for the actual aditirod? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think I can post a few pictures about the preparations for the Iditarod. Mushers must prepackage ALL needed materials for themselves and their dogs for the whole race. It is packaged by the usher according to instructions, and the flown on the "Iditarod Express" to the designated checkpoint. Remember...it's ALL volunteer!
> 
> If you want to explore....go to: Iditarod.com to find all kinds of info! Some is free, some is not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm up alone as usual. DB & SIL both have gotten colds and have gone to bed early, DH 99% of the time is already in bed by now and is in bed, DD has gone to BF's house. Think I'm going to disappear for the evening and knit some. Haven't done any since company arrived. DB & SIL will leave Tues. so I'm going to be way behind on the sweater workshop but thank goodness the workshops are always there. Love and prayers for every one, especially those with greater needs right now.
> 
> Oh, DD got word she will be in Barcelona for her study abroad. Will go there the end of May and return first part of August. Don't know exact dates yet. TTYL!


Congratulations to your daughter Gwen and lucky her , beautiful city 
Hope both your brother and SIL get better soon and don't share


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> You sound like David- he is as likely as me to know the answer to a sport question even a sport I am interested in (and he has no interest). I need to hear something many times before I remeber it but somethings David remembers very well.
> But tell him what I am doing today and he won't remember.-even when it is important that he knows. So I tend not to bother telling him. .The car is going for a service tomorrow but I have not been able to get details from him. No idea if I am expected to drop it off and pick it up or not. But his head is somewhere else so I won't get anywhere trying to tie him down. Maybe this evening?
> His head is in kitchens.
> David was looking at getting a cheap oven and stovetop as he can't see the point in paying all that money for a good one.Had decided that maybe a better brand on the lower end was the best idea. So yesterday we were looking- had the guy in the shop rather stunned as David looking at the low end of the range for oven and stove tops but top for extractor fans.
> ...


 A new oven the beginning of a kitchen . Hope you post some pictures before and after when remodelling the kitchen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And the rises are more than many people earn- and we can't possibly give them a rise it would be too much of a strain on the economy.
> Our PM is also an multi-millionaire-seems tobe a run of them.
> But when you look at the pays that other CEOs get our leaders do need good pay- after all they are running a country and if someone running a company can get such stupidly high incomes I guess we have to accept that those running the country need to as well. And just becuase already has lots of money is no reason to not pay them for the job they are doing
> Mind you I don't see why CEOs etc should be getting such high incomes- or sportsmen either (deliberately used men here as I don't think too many women earn the sums the men do in sport).


Here it's not so much what they earn that makes people angry . It's the expenses that they can claim and the way they lie and cheat to claim these expenses . A person goes to work gets an average wage , pays for everything out of their wage . An mp gets a high wage and claims for a lot of their bills on expenses mainly by lying .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't know if we have more or if they just the loudest speaking. It's oneof htose thigns which rears its head at times. See what happens when Charles is king- he is not popular here (butt hen when he did visit large numers turned out to see them).


Not popular here either . I'm not to keen to see him as King 
Saw video footage that show the difference between him and his sons . Charles stood hand in pocket and something happens near him he steps back and watches as others go to help 
Harry sees girl in a wheelchair race fall out of wheelchair and runs over to help her


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to hear of the 'adventure' your two DH's went through Rookie!
> 
> I will be ringing Nasir once it reaches an acceptable hour- it is only rising 6 -30(am.)First I will ring Watercare, to find out their reaction- they open at 7 -30. Must also ring the nice young Pharmacist, who has been so helpful and caring- am to pay my full $100 up front- so I am working a year ahead. Ringo's teeth will just have to wait $480 plus possibly more- is a no go area- I will try Dentastix first.
> Yes it is good that I am not under a notice of eviction this time round.


Julie do you have a local SPCA, called society for the prevention of cruelty to animals. Here they will sometimes help with vet bills for low income people.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest son managed to visit along with middle son . Son looks awful like a puff of wind would blow him over and the stupid cough is still there . I made roast chicken , mashed potatoes and lots of vegtables for lunch , his favourite , mine too . His football team won so he was happy about that ,


Glad you got to spend some time with him Sonya.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Silly DBIL (twin to my DH so not surprising!) wasn't wearing any shoes!!


Ouch!! Sounds like you had a great dinner regardless.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have stipulated, Sam that I am not prepared to move somewhere unfriendly to Ringo, and Junior has accepted that- he has a dog himself.
> It is mainly that the forms I have to fill in every three months are designed to make one feel at risk of losing that additional support- according to that at the very least I am supposed to be looking for work. I heard the PM saying that the Auckland situation is because Auckland is a nice place to live (ok when you are a millionnaire like him)


Julie that is ridiculous that you are supposed to be looking for work. I don't understand how your system works. Do you have a government pension you apply for at age 65? Any other government pensions?
I am sure the forms are very intimidating but how could they refuse you?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I fear that you are correct, but I'm keeping everything crossed for positive outcomes on all aspects.


Even if it is a major problem I still don't see how you can be held responsible.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a wonderful time in Glasgow and at the spa.
> Caitlin sure is growing, what a cutie, I think we must have some of the cutest and best looking grands right here on the KTP.


We sure do and how she is growing Kate. She must be getting a lot taller because some of the chubbiness seems less.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Julie that is ridiculous that you are supposed to be looking for work. I don't understand how your system works. Do you have a government pension you apply for at age 65? Any other government pensions?
> I am sure the forms are very intimidating but how could they refuse you?


I thought that too . Totally confused me . Most countries have a government pension by 65 . Here if you only have a government pension you can claim extra in benefits with help towards your rent ( in most cases paid in full) and council tax


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that it has come to this Joy . It does not even seem like you are posting about the same man . Must be quite scary for you and your family wondering what he's going to do next . He definitely needs help . I can't believe how much he's changed . Has he no family that could possibly step in and help him or try to make him see sense that he needs help


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With difficulty Sam! The budget Advisor quite rightly said if I did not look after my health, something was going to give- that is why there will be no internet to speak of for a while, and no homeline either.


So what about your mental health? That is important too. 
Gee Julie you must think I am picking on you with all my questions but I'm not. I really do care and am praying for some good news very soon.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned that we were getting together for breakfast this morning. Here is a picture I had the waitress take. She had stand on a chair to get everyone in the photo! At the head of the table is my brother...form him down the left side of the table is y SIL, nephew-in law, family friend from WI, DD (Hannah), grandson Lex, DGD Ellie.....from head of table down the right side is my sister, DH (Brantley), me, oldest DD Marcy, DGD, DGS, and other DGD.


What a handsome family you have.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably the majority -truth be told!


Same here I suspect.😒


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm up alone as usual. DB & SIL both have gotten colds and have gone to bed early, DH 99% of the time is already in bed by now and is in bed, DD has gone to BF's house. Think I'm going to disappear for the evening and knit some. Haven't done any since company arrived. DB & SIL will leave Tues. so I'm going to be way behind on the sweater workshop but thank goodness the workshops are always there. Love and prayers for every one, especially those with greater needs right now.
> 
> Oh, DD got word she will be in Barcelona for her study abroad. Will go there the end of May and return first part of August. Don't know exact dates yet. TTYL!


She will love Barcelona, it's a fabulous city! (And it's got a beach too!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> But 27 channels is pretty good, now hopefully there will be things worth watching on them.


27 channels Julie you won't know what to watch next . . I have many channels on my tv but I rarely see anything I'm interested in . Although Grantchester is starting this week but both Shetland and Vera are finishing . Will have to catch up on the new series of Call the midwife instead


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


What a horrible, worrying situation, he does not sound like a well man. I'm so glad Susan has got a restraining order. {{{hugs}}} to you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me, too! First thing when I get inside...take off the shoes...even before the coat! :lol: :lol:


Snap I do the same 😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


So horrible Joy and scenes like that must be so hard on your DD and the kids.
Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think I can post a few pictures about the preparations for the Iditarod. Mushers must prepackage ALL needed materials for themselves and their dogs for the whole race. It is packaged by the usher according to instructions, and the flown on the "Iditarod Express" to the designated checkpoint. Remember...it's ALL volunteer!
> 
> If you want to explore....go to: Iditarod.com to find all kinds of info! Some is free, some is not.


The behind the scenes pictures are really interesting . Didn't even think of all the work that must go into this race and amazing that it's all volunteers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Glad you got to spend some time with him Sonya.


Thank you mags . He managed to stay a couple of hours . It was good to see all 3 sons laughing and joking over football


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm up alone as usual. DB & SIL both have gotten colds and have gone to bed early, DH 99% of the time is already in bed by now and is in bed, DD has gone to BF's house. Think I'm going to disappear for the evening and knit some. Haven't done any since company arrived. DB & SIL will leave Tues. so I'm going to be way behind on the sweater workshop but thank goodness the workshops are always there. Love and prayers for every one, especially those with greater needs right now.
> 
> Oh, DD got word she will be in Barcelona for her study abroad. Will go there the end of May and return first part of August. Don't know exact dates yet. TTYL!


How wonderful! Barcelona is such an exciting city. Any chance that you will manage a visit while she is there? It will be a marvellous experience for her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, DD got word she will be in Barcelona for her study abroad. Will go there the end of May and return first part of August. Don't know exact dates yet. TTYL!


How exciting for DD. I hope she enjoys her time in Europe. Tell her if she ever gets to the UK she has plenty of aunties waiting to look after her!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about this, Joy. There is little I can add to what others have said. Ben is clearly a very troubled person, in need of help, but your job is to support Susan and Tim, which you are doing wonderfully well. It is good that some legal protection is now in place, but it cannot be easy living with the thought that there could be another confrontation building up.

Stay safe and know that we all all thinking of you!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well ladies who were interested I found a charted graph on Pinterest for the bubble wrap stitch. I tried it and didn't like it all. There are 2 rows of dropped stitches for the bubble so the bubble very open not solid. So I ripped that out and tried a different way to do the increases and decreases and didn't like that either. So then I tried knitting just circles with garter stitch in between and they are just flat. Might look better with more done but I don't think so. It is that machine knit blanket I am trying to achieve the look of.
Tomorrow I might try doing the circles in garter stitch and do stocking stitch in between them. Would be a different look but maybe o.k. This is not going to beat me&#128522; I will come up with something I like. You will be hearing more from me on this.&#128522;


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> DD#1 has returned to her usual very arduous work schedule and waiting to get into her GP as soon as an opening shows up. The saga of Susan and Ben is spiraling downward into the chaos in his mind. He was assisted off the property this morning by a sheriff's deputy while I was at church. Don and I had gone, but he left suddenly when Ben (who had been waiting inside his car to see of Susan came) drove out and toward our home. Don quietly asked him to leave without incident. The deputy arrived about that time and directed him to leave. Susan had requested a Protective Order from one of the Magistrates late last week but it had not been served yet. It has now. The Order will require him to come no closer than 500' to Susan, Tim, their home, work, or school sites. The deputy who came out was the same one who'd been here when Ben sliced his wrist in November.
> 
> ...


What a horrendous situation for you all. Your right, Susan and Tim are your priorities. Sending healing thoughts and hugs for all of you.
I'm also hoping that DD#1 will be able to handle any stress at her work and not finish up in hospital gain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Well ladies who were interested I found a charted graph on Pinterest for the bubble wrap stitch. I tried it and didn't like it all. There are 2 rows of dropped stitches for the bubble so the bubble very open not solid. So I ripped that out and tried a different way to do the increases and decreases and didn't like that either. So then I tried knitting just circles with garter stitch in between and they are just flat. Might look better with more done but I don't think so. It is that machine knit blanket I am trying to achieve the look of.
> Tomorrow I might try doing the circles in garter stitch and do stocking stitch in between them. Would be a different look but maybe o.k. This is not going to beat me😊 I will come up with something I like. You will be hearing more from me on this.😊


Maybe if you take a look at this pattern it might help you figure it out

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dot-to-dot-blanket-square


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think I can post a few pictures about the preparations for the Iditarod. Mushers must prepackage ALL needed materials for themselves and their dogs for the whole race. It is packaged by the usher according to instructions, and the flown on the "Iditarod Express" to the designated checkpoint. Remember...it's ALL volunteer!
> 
> If you want to explore....go to: Iditarod.com to find all kinds of info! Some is free, some is not.


It's a major feat of organisation isn't it? I can tell how excited you are getting - it's infectious! When is the actual start date?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, hope everyone is as well as can be. Been busy, as I have told you all before, taking part in a MKAL on another site, decided to do biggest size, will fit someone, possibly DM. The friend I was thinking of making it for, told me she doesn't wear heavy jumpers. Will decide when finished, may even keep for myself.

Am also doing stuff for market stall, and now Shirley's workshop for which I am currently doing swatch to find stitch count.

Haven't been on much as so, so, so annoyed with myself. Late last week, reversed out the yard and went too straight on the gutter, pulled the front bumper assembly off. So not happy. Really, when did car manufacturers start clipping cars together with plastic grommets. Have 1 part that has to be replaced, and a power bill in, power bill first, the part for car. One side of the bumper panel is secure in its mount, the top 5 points have been cable tied (which will bust like the grommets if anything happens) just have to replace the passenger side mount and that will be fully secure. Never would I have figured that my very first job would come in so handy, saving a heap of funds because of it. First job ever was trades assistant to a panel beater and the guys would explain things to me. DSF is not yet aware I have done this, the longer it takes for him to find out, the better for me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 27 channels Julie you won't know what to watch next . . I have many channels on my tv but I rarely see anything I'm interested in . Although Grantchester is starting this week but both Shetland and Vera are finishing . Will have to catch up on the new series of Call the midwife instead


It seems the more channels you have the more rubbish you get. I don't watch much TV but have just got into a couple of thrillers - The Night Manager on Sunday evening BBC1. and Trapped on Saturday evening BBC3. If you enjoy a good thriller these are both excellent.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 27 channels Julie you won't know what to watch next . . I have many channels on my tv but I rarely see anything I'm interested in . Although Grantchester is starting this week but both Shetland and Vera are finishing . Will have to catch up on the new series of Call the midwife instead


It seems the more channels you have the more rubbish you get. I don't watch much TV but have just got into a couple of thrillers - The Night Manager on Sunday evening BBC1. and Trapped on Saturday evening BBC3. If you enjoy a good thriller these are both excellent.

Oops done it again!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> It seems the more channels you have the more rubbish you get. I don't watch much TV but have just got into a couple of thrillers - The Night Manager on Sunday evening BBC1. and Trapped on Saturday evening BBC3. If you enjoy a good thriller these are both excellent.


I was thinking of watching the night manager as I like Hugh Laurie and then I saw a trailer for Trapped . Are they both just so many episodes with an ending 
Don't want to start watching something that goes onto waiting for a new season to start . Still haven't forgiven Broadchurch for doing that 😀


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto! Let's hope it is not 27 channels of sports! I think we could come up with a list of 27 different sports. I'm going to try...I like a challenge!
> 
> ~~~Update....I got 27! Hey, Julie....you could become a sports officianado....and presto! There is your next career! :lol: :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking of watching the night manager as I like Hugh Laurie and then I saw a trailer for Trapped . Are they both just so many episodes with an ending
> Don't want to start watching something that goes onto waiting for a new season to start . Still haven't forgiven Broadchurch for doing that 😀


Night Manager is six episodes, last night was number two. Not sure how many episodes for Trapped, they do two back to back each time so after three weeks there have already been six episodes. It's set in Iceland with sub titles, maybe you can understand the language. Is there any similarity between Scandinavian languages?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Night Manager is six episodes, last night was number two. Not sure how many episodes for Trapped, they do two back to back each time so after three weeks there have already been six episodes. It's set in Iceland with sub titles, maybe you can understand the language. Is there any similarity between Scandinavian languages?


Yes there is a similarity between Sweden , Norway , Denmark and Iceland 
Hundreds of years ago they all spoke the same , Norse language . but not the Finnish people they originate from the Ural area of Russia on the border of Asia so a complete different language


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


I hope both daughters find peace soon. How sad for both of them and as parents all you can do is love and protect them as best you can. Handing it over to our Good Lord is smart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie do you have a local SPCA, called society for the prevention of cruelty to animals. Here they will sometimes help with vet bills for low income people.


I am meaning to try Dentastix ( when I remember to look) which claim to help with tartar build up- yes we do have the SPCA, I won't be ringing them tomorrow as I will be very busy, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie that is ridiculous that you are supposed to be looking for work. I don't understand how your system works. Do you have a government pension you apply for at age 65? Any other government pensions?
> I am sure the forms are very intimidating but how could they refuse you?


Yes, we have a Universal Superannuation, which I have been on for 4 1/2 years. The forms are, I feel designed to try to get younger people motivated to look for work, but it is a worry. I receive also a Disability Allowance, and the Accommodation Supplement, but it is not really geared for Auckland's appalling lack of housing, and exorbitant rents and house prices.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that too . Totally confused me . Most countries have a government pension by 65 . Here if you only have a government pension you can claim extra in benefits with help towards your rent ( in most cases paid in full) and council tax


The threat is that Super will gradually be available only to those over 70- crazy when there just is not the work available. We have nothing like the 
UK payment to help with the winter heating bills.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Night Manager is six episodes, last night was number two. Not sure how many episodes for Trapped, they do two back to back each time so after three weeks there have already been six episodes. It's set in Iceland with sub titles, maybe you can understand the language. Is there any similarity between Scandinavian languages?


Is Trapped the one with Kevin Bacon?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So what about your mental health? That is important too.
> Gee Julie you must think I am picking on you with all my questions but I'm not. I really do care and am praying for some good news very soon.


I am working on that one, Marilynn! These days the internet might be more important than a homeline. Hopefully I will be able to connect to one of the 'naked' broadband companies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 27 channels Julie you won't know what to watch next . . I have many channels on my tv but I rarely see anything I'm interested in . Although Grantchester is starting this week but both Shetland and Vera are finishing . Will have to catch up on the new series of Call the midwife instead


That is good to hear the new series of Grantchester is airing, and I will be looking to see if Shetland shows up here- I may, now, have to purchase a TV Guide! I got a bit fed up with Call the Midwife, although one year it was obligatory viewing for me. I like Miranda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> It seems the more channels you have the more rubbish you get. I don't watch much TV but have just got into a couple of thrillers - The Night Manager on Sunday evening BBC1. and Trapped on Saturday evening BBC3. If you enjoy a good thriller these are both excellent.
> 
> Oops done it again!!


Maybe I will buy the TV Guide!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is Trapped the one with Kevin Bacon?


No, it's a Scandinavian thriller set in a small town in Iceland with all Scandinavian actors who I've never heard of and couldn't even pronounce their names!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your cable network should have an online guide...is there a remote control?



Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I will buy the TV Guide!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> No, it's a Scandinavian thriller set in a small town in Iceland with all Scandinavian actors who I've never heard of and couldn't even pronounce their names!


I couldn't fine either one on my schedule --- darn!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hearts, hugs, and prayers to all. Here's hoping for a calm resolution and Ben will get help. Sending strengthening & sustaining energies to the whole family.


No other words, Carol, save thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I am so sorry for You, Don, Susan, Tim.
..and yes Ben is in my prayers too. Having to have a protective order makes me fearful for all. Yes, the order is there but IMO it is just a piece of paper that allows law enforcement to intervene; easy enough for someone to break the law and in his mental state it sounds like a real possibility. Praying for you safety.

As negative as my DD's situation, safety has not been a part of her reality. She is still in kind of a holding pattern in terms of whether or not she will be filing for a divorce but definitely will be be going back to her DH for a long time as she has said he would have to be sober and in therapy at least a year before she would consider that. She also said that if DH does not get into some treatment soon then she will go ahead and file. So far he still has this mind set that he can do this by himself which we all know it is going to take some professional support and therapy.

Mags7 hope your DD's situation is improving also. Still have her in prayer too.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy & Sonja - Surrounding you in prayer this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And that is one of my favorite shows....


Lurker 2 said:


> There will be a few- I am deliberately avoiding Ellen de Generes, can't stand the screaming.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to mention about the hacking too...that also adds to the lack of saferty. Sorry but I hope he can get in trouble for that and at some point even if forced get some treatment. So sad.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think you are on the right track....doing what you can to protect Tim & Susan. It's obvious that Ven needs serious help, but it won't happen until he is forced, or goes voluntarily. It seems he is bordering on criminal activity with the hacking. If he gets arrested for that and maybe they can get him some help. As you said, some needs to be turned over to God.
> 
> Hearts, hugs, and prayers to all. Here's hoping for a calm resolution and Ben will get help. Sending strengthening & sustaining energies to the whole family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome pictures....thanks.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think I can post a few pictures about the preparations for the Iditarod. Mushers must prepackage ALL needed materials for themselves and their dogs for the whole race. It is packaged by the usher according to instructions, and the flown on the "Iditarod Express" to the designated checkpoint. Remember...it's ALL volunteer!
> 
> If you want to explore....go to: Iditarod.com to find all kinds of info! Some is free, some is not.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you have all our prayers and energy to help you, don , susan,and tim to keep on keeping on. we are here for all of you 24/7 - come lead on us anytime. --- sam


I know you all are here for me, Sam. The family around your table are the closest friends I have at this point in my life. And I do not feel isolated at all. My sister is 700 miles from here and surviving brother is even farther in Colorado and estranged from both sisters by his spouse. Except for the DDs and Don there are no others close. SIL#1 is very endearing and caring--not perfect of course but open to expressing his love and concern for us. Very much unlike Ben who has been quite close to Don (but not open to the rest of us) who is, no doubt ,causing a good deal of heartache for Don just now.

As the Tea Party, we could count on our fingers the number of days we've actually spent together; but the bonds feel quite strong and supportive. My thanks to you and your guidance for what could have become rather trying group (i.e., some of those on the Digest and other threads on KP). Your presence in this role has been light but quite effective. I do believe that the opportunities to meet face-to-face have made this all possible for each of us--even those who've never made it to Defiance.

Thank you.

Ohh Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only in my dreams....I've never been out of the USA and certainly couldn't afford it. We are only able to give her $1000 toward this endeavor at this time. She is paying for it along with her student loans. I am happy for her being able to have this experience.


Kathleendoris said:


> How wonderful! Barcelona is such an exciting city. Any chance that you will manage a visit while she is there? It will be a marvellous experience for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angelam I most certainly will tell her that. I know she is hoping to do some traveling in Europe while there It would give me a great sense of relief if she had some people that could be "touchstones" for her while there. I have to admit, never having traveled abroad and with the world experiencing so much violence I am a bit anxious about her being alone in her travels. I do know her best friend will still be at Oxford and and plans on visiting her along with another friend is going to fly over for about a 2 week visit. I know in reality that bad things can happen here to her but I am a little anxious about her going; just my own self being irrational. I don't mean to sound negative to anyone in other countries. Just my own ignorance of traveling abroad.


angelam said:


> How exciting for DD. I hope she enjoys her time in Europe. Tell her if she ever gets to the UK she has plenty of aunties waiting to look after her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What Joy has said about you Sam and the KTP is so true. Thank you for your leadership!



jheiens said:


> I know you all are here for me, Sam. The family around your table are the closest friends I have at this point in my life. And I do not feel isolated at all. My sister is 700 miles from here and surviving brother is even farther in Colorado and estranged from both sisters by his spouse. Except for the DDs and Don there are no others close. SIL#1 is very endearing and caring--not perfect of course but open to expressing his love and concern for us. Very much unlike Ben who has been quite close to Don (but not open to the rest of us) who is, no doubt ,causing a good deal of heartache for Don just now.
> 
> As the Tea Party, we could count on our fingers the number of days we've actually spent together; but the bonds feel quite strong and supportive. My thanks to you and your guidance for what could have become rather trying group (i.e., some of those on the Digest and other threads on KP). Your presence in this role has been light but quite effective. I do believe that the opportunities to meet face-to-face have made this all possible for each of us--even those who've never made it to Defiance.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. Dreary out there today and supposed of get colder later on.

Kate....Caitlyn is a living doll. I checked out the link and it was fantastic.. I am always over come with tears whenever I hear the bagpipes. I was once told by an elderly Scottish lady that it happens to me because I have an old soul. Dunno but they do make me cry.

Gwen great family photo and wonderful to hear about Hannah studying in Barcelona.

Ohio Joy I feel the same way about ktp. Many of us have never met but at the same time you are all my dearest friends. Ben needs to be in a situation where he is made to get the help.

I am sorry I am forgetting some other comments I am sure. Sorry&#128533;

Spent yesterday knitting and watching movies. Have several sets of Swiffer covers knit just have to sew them up. Going to sell them as 1 for 5$, 2 for 8$ or 3 for 10$. Hoping today to get the ends sewn in the monster pants and do the face.

Oh dear Lord. The surgeons office just called. Originally had an appt for a pre op (Colonoscopy ) on the 3rd. Then they moved it to the tomorrow as she won't be around at a conference or something. Now they want me to come today as she says we ate apparently going to be getting a storm. Good grief. Frustrated to say the least. Ah well if I can go today then it is done and out of the way. And I should be able to find out when Colonoscopy will be done.

Gage is ecstatic to go to knitting tonight to meet up with the boy he made friends with last week. I am looking forward to going as well. 

Check in later on. Anyone heard from Betty?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohio Joy,

Prayers for you and your family during these trying times. I agree that the support on the KTP is a comfort for all of us who sit at Sam's table.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry that it has come to this Joy . It does not even seem like you are posting about the same man . Must be quite scary for you and your family wondering what he's going to do next . He definitely needs help . I can't believe how much he's changed . Has he no family that could possibly step in and help him or try to make him see sense that he needs help


Sonja, apparently his family have never had or made time to help him learn how to deal with adult problems as an adult. He has posted on FB that he is returning to the western side of our state (where his family lives and his first wife is returning to her family in that area) to be with ''people who care about him.'' He is supposed to return to work after his ''injury'' to his back on Thursday next and his rent is due tomorrow. Plus, he has a week or so to figure out how to take care of his cell phone expenses. I will not carry on paying for service and his smart phone beyond that.

I doubt very much that he will halt this spin into self-destruction by going there. They, honestly, don't seem to care for much. Their lives seem to be just existing and not living fully. So be it. We cannot carry him without steps on his part.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs, Kate. Many of us have found ourselves in need of them at some point in our friendship here.

Ohio Joy



KateB said:


> What a horrible, worrying situation, he does not sound like a well man. I'm so glad Susan has got a restraining order. {{{hugs}}} to you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, how frightening Ben's behavior has gotten. Prayers for you and your family that he seeks help soon.
Gwen, Barcelona is a beautiful city. Loved the Gaudi architecture. Hope your DD can afford a Eurorail pass. She would need to buy one before she left. But Paris, Geneva and Rome would be easy train rides from Barcelona.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oH Joy, I'm just so sorry for the chaos going on in your life right now. It is such a shame when all you and your whole family try to do is good for others. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* am I understanding she would need to get a europass before going abroad? If so, where does one get one?



sassafras123 said:



> OhioJoy, how frightening Ben's behavior has gotten. Prayers for you and your family that he seeks help soon.
> Gwen, Barcelona is a beautiful city. Loved the Gaudi architecture. Hope your DD can afford a Eurorail pass. She would need to buy one before she left. But Paris, Geneva and Rome would be easy train rides from Barcelona.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* am I understanding she would need to get a europass before going abroad? If so, where does one get one?


I think AAA will help with everything. If she doesn't have a membership I would call a travel bureau if they still have them.

I just found this:
http://www.eurail.com/eurail-passes

However, AAA will arrange tickets and everything, even help with tickets and they will find the cheapest flights, best connections, etc. The lady who just helped us worked for corporations before AAA so was extremely experienced.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* am I understanding she would need to get a europass before going abroad? If so, where does one get one?


The agency she's working with should be able to help her with all travel necessities including any "where to go -- where not to go" type advice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The agency she's working with should be able to help her with all travel necessities including any "where to go -- where not to go" type advice.


Yes, didn't realize she already had an agency. That's true Rookie. How exiting.

Gwen, what an amazing opportunity for your DD. Now my only question is, will you fit in the suitcase?? :wink:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I am so sorry for You, Don, Susan, Tim.
> ..and yes Ben is in my prayers too. Having to have a protective order makes me fearful for all. Yes, the order is there but IMO it is just a piece of paper that allows law enforcement to intervene; easy enough for someone to break the law and in his mental state it sounds like a real possibility. Praying for you safety.
> 
> As negative as my DD's situation, safety has not been a part of her reality. She is still in kind of a holding pattern in terms of whether or not she will be filing for a divorce but definitely will be be going back to her DH for a long time as she has said he would have to be sober and in therapy at least a year before she would consider that. She also said that if DH does not get into some treatment soon then she will go ahead and file. So far he still has this mind set that he can do this by himself which we all know it is going to take some professional support and therapy.
> ...


[/quote]

Gwen, the legal paper work officially involves the county sheriff's officers and they patrol the rural areas here frequently and we are not terribly far from their outlying facility--just a matter of minutes to get here, to church, or to Susan's building. In fact, at her office she is within moments of the police, city hall., and the local jail. Ben does not display aggressive tendencies except with passive-aggressive thoughts and words. He may still perceive himself as the child who supposedly was assaulted by an older relative several decades ago but parents never pursued the possibility; and Ben has never mentioned it again except to blame Susan for not protecting him from it! His mouth carries most of his outward anger and the rest is directed toward himself--the overeating and smoking a carton of cigarettes a week. These apparently are family-choice resources--based mostly on Susan's observations and perceptions.

The deputy who came yesterday to deal with him was the same one who came last November and had to chase him for nearly a 1/4 mile before Ben fell and was taken to the local hospital by ambulance. He remembered the situation then and told Susan to call him at any time she needed help.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What Joy has said about you Sam and the KTP is so true. Thank you for your leadership!


Yes Joy, thank you for putting it in such beautiful words. I too agree. Thank you Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am learning how to double knit today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well, I think I am. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy & Sonja - Surrounding you in prayer this morning.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I couldn't fine either one on my schedule --- darn!


Trapped is in the UK it's on BBC4 for so we probably won't for it for a while, but it says online that the rights were sold to quite a few countries, so we may get it in a season or three.
It says that the Night Manager is on BBC1 so we may get that one, I'll have to check my dish listings and see.
It says though that it will be showing in Aussie, but nothing about US. bummer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am meaning to try Dentastix ( when I remember to look) which claim to help with tartar build up- yes we do have the SPCA, I won't be ringing them tomorrow as I will be very busy, but thanks for the suggestion.


 :thumbup: 
A dental here in Torrington for Mocha will be about $150-200 not cheap but a lot less than they charge where you are. I do it as little as possible, him being a sight hound and they are so sensitive to the anesthesia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam I most certainly will tell her that. I know she is hoping to do some traveling in Europe while there It would give me a great sense of relief if she had some people that could be "touchstones" for her while there. I have to admit, never having traveled abroad and with the world experiencing so much violence I am a bit anxious about her being alone in her travels. I do know her best friend will still be at Oxford and and plans on visiting her along with another friend is going to fly over for about a 2 week visit. I know in reality that bad things can happen here to her but I am a little anxious about her going; just my own self being irrational. I don't mean to sound negative to anyone in other countries. Just my own ignorance of traveling abroad.


 It's not ignorance of traveling abroad Gwen , it's you being a good mother 
On the one hand you are happy that your daughter is going to have this experience and on the other hand you are worrying about all the what ifs 
Perfectly natural especially as she is going to be away for a while


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes there is a similarity between Sweden , Norway , Denmark and Iceland
> Hundreds of years ago they all spoke the same , Norse language . but not the Finnish people they originate from the Ural area of Russia on the border of Asia so a complete different language


Oh wow, that is interesting, I love the things we learn on here, we do learn everyday, and I learn some fun and interesting things for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I, the thought of paying out $80 monthly brings the total cost far too close to $500 a week- excessive!


First of all, Big Hugs.

Glad to see you got tv again. YAY!!!

Filling out forms every 3 months is ridiculous. Perhaps for a young person who is capable of working but not for you. How awful to go through this stress every time.

Here's to Nasir fixing the leak. Hope that works out. Lovely that you met his mother. Sometimes it is the mother and wife that make the man do what is right. Did you read A Year In Provence? The worker's were continually doing other jobs and not doing their work. She had the workers and their wives for a meal and suddenly all the work got done. Forget the details as it's been years since I read it and not suggesting you do that with finances so low, but just the idea that sometimes knowing the women too helps. Just happy that their is some possibility of things getting fixed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, you are in my thoughts daily. Big Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Dreary out there today and supposed of get colder later on.
> 
> Kate....Caitlyn is a living doll. I checked out the link and it was fantastic.. I am always over come with tears whenever I hear the bagpipes. I was once told by an elderly Scottish lady that it happens to me because I have an old soul. Dunno but they do make me cry.
> 
> ...


Good that you are making money from your knitting Mel maybe not loads but it all helps 
I'm glad you ang Gage are enjoying the knitting group 
Betty has been posting over on kp


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only in my dreams....I've never been out of the USA and certainly couldn't afford it. We are only able to give her $1000 toward this endeavor at this time. She is paying for it along with her student loans. I am happy for her being able to have this experience.


I absolutely understand that, Gwen. I am sure she will have the time of her life, and will share some wonderful stories with you. Thank goodness for the Internet. It makes it so easy to stay in touch regardless of distance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, apparently his family have never had or made time to help him learn how to deal with adult problems as an adult. He has posted on FB that he is returning to the western side of our state (where his family lives and his first wife is returning to her family in that area) to be with ''people who care about him.'' He is supposed to return to work after his ''injury'' to his back on Thursday next and his rent is due tomorrow. Plus, he has a week or so to figure out how to take care of his cell phone expenses. I will not carry on paying for service and his smart phone beyond that.
> 
> I doubt very much that he will halt this spin into self-destruction by going there. They, honestly, don't seem to care for much. Their lives seem to be just existing and not living fully. So be it. We cannot carry him without steps on his part.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hopefully he will move back to near his family and stop causing problems for you and your family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your cable network should have an online guide...is there a remote control?


I have yet to learn my remote! I have watched others do all sorts with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And that is one of my favorite shows....


Ah well, can't be a carbon copy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> A dental here in Torrington for Mocha will be about $150-200 not cheap but a lot less than they charge where you are. I do it as little as possible, him being a sight hound and they are so sensitive to the anesthesia.


Admittedly Ringo's vet has a reputation of being pricey- but the Vet nurse is kind beyond the call of duty, and they are close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> First of all, Big Hugs.
> 
> Glad to see you got tv again. YAY!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Daralene! I have half an eye on the time- want to watch the Maori news, then I have a request coming on the radio. Don;t recal whether I've read a year in Provence or not, have read quite a bit about France in general. It is comforting to hear voices, if it is a program I like. 
It is an anxiety every time the forms come in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Admittedly Ringo's vet has a reputation of being pricey- but the Vet nurse is kind beyond the call of duty, and they are close.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam I most certainly will tell her that. I know she is hoping to do some traveling in Europe while there It would give me a great sense of relief if she had some people that could be "touchstones" for her while there. I have to admit, never having traveled abroad and with the world experiencing so much violence I am a bit anxious about her being alone in her travels. I do know her best friend will still be at Oxford and and plans on visiting her along with another friend is going to fly over for about a 2 week visit. I know in reality that bad things can happen here to her but I am a little anxious about her going; just my own self being irrational. I don't mean to sound negative to anyone in other countries. Just my own ignorance of traveling abroad.


It's hard to let our babies fly far away without us being able to get there quickly if they need us, anywhere in the US, you can get to fairly quickly by plane or car if need be, over seas, not so much. 
She will have a fabulous time, tell her to take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Dreary out there today and supposed of get colder later on.
> 
> Kate....Caitlyn is a living doll. I checked out the link and it was fantastic.. I am always over come with tears whenever I hear the bagpipes. I was once told by an elderly Scottish lady that it happens to me because I have an old soul. Dunno but they do make me cry.
> 
> ...


Hope that it all goes well, as you say, at least that part will be over and you'll hopefully have a date for the surgery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Saw this on FB and thought of you Gwen and anyone else who has a craft room . Although I think I might make something like it should be easy enough to find something in the £1shop to replicate it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

29 Februaray '16

today is bachelor day. Like everything, being a bachelor has its pros and cons. Of course, living alone and not having anyone to come home to can get a little lonely sometimes, as can not having anyone to cuddle up to at night or never having , or eating a real meal once a month when visiting Mom. But Bachelors Day was created to remind guys to celebrate the beauty of their bachelorhood, a state that usually lasts just a few beer-filled years before the next stage of life beginsand everyone knows how much life can change after after marriage and/or having a couple of kids. So time to live it up, guys! This is your day to celebrate one of the freest times of your life.

The History of Bachelors Day

Bachelors Day originated as an Irish tradition that allowed women to initiate dances and propose marriage on Leap Day (as opposed to the tradition of men proposing to women and asking them out to dance). If the man reused the proposal, he was then obligated to buy the woman a silk gown or even a fur coat. In England, on the other hand, a woman was allowed to propose marriage on Leap Day, with the man she proposed to being obliged to buy her new gloves on Easter Sunday if he refused. In other areas of the United Kingdom women could propose to men all throughout leap year.

Today, Bachelors day is more about celebrating being a single man more than anything, and there are plenty of reasons to do that, indeed!

How to Celebrate Bachelors Day

If youre a bachelor, this day is all about you, so make sure you have a good time! Today is not a day when you should be wishing you were in a meaningful relationship, but instead be happy that you have the freedom to do what you want when you want without having to answer to anyone. So if you feel like partying, get a few of your bachelor friends to gather and have yourselves a Hangover-style night on the town. Or maybe youd like to just invite them over to your place for pizza and a horror movie or poker night? Or if youd prefer to spend some time in peace and quiet, maybe you and your buddies can go on a fishing or camping trip togethertheres nothing like a few friends just chilling together and fixing some hamburgers or fish on the grill, joking about life. And if you feel like youre in need of some me-time, there are plenty of ways to fulfill that need as well. Maybe you feel like your back could use a massage? There are plenty of massage parlors with skilled therapists just waiting to help loosen up that tense neck. Or if youre sick and tired of eating lukewarm TV dinners, maybe its time to take a cooking course and learn to make a few easy, healthy dishes that dont take too long to make?

However you decide to spend this day, make sure you take advantage of your bachelorhood and enjoy yourself to the fullest!

today is rare disease day. Rare Disease Day is an observance held on the last day of February to raise awareness about diseases that most people will not know of, as well as to improve access to treatment. EURORDIS (The European Organization for Rare Diseases) says that treatment for many rare diseases is insufficient, and some peoples quality of life is greatly hindered by inequality, simply because people have never heard of their disease, or do not understand the disease and the patients needs. Since 2008, EURORDIS has been putting in place social networks to help support individuals with rare diseases and their families, as well as Co-Ordinating events for Rare Disease Day at an international level.

2010 featured balloon releases, marathons, auctions and tree planting events to raise awareness, and each year people affected by rare diseases are encouraged to share pictures and their stories with the world.

and most importantly is is leap year day. Feel like things are getting on top of you, and you cant keep up? Dont worry  Leap Year Day is a free day that only comes around once every four years! Use it to catch up, slow down, and prepare yourself for another four years of hectic madness

my internet explorer is not working right so had to go to a different trivia program.

Trivia of the Day for Monday
A snail can sleep for 3 years.

American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by eliminating one olive from each salad served in first-class.

China has more English speakers than the United States.

The electric chair was invented by a dentist.

You share your birthday with at least 9 million people.

Question: After (Mandarin) Chinese, what are the world's three most commonly spoken languages?

answer - English, Hindustani (Hindi and Urdu), Spanish

Question: The earliest written accounts of travels on the Silk Road to China were recorded 700 hundred years ago by which European explorer, from where?

answer - Marco Polo, 1254-1324, from Venice. (Did he play 'Marco Polo' in the canals?)

Question: A Public Health Institute study released in April showed that 95% of school districts in this state sell fast food items to the students. What three fast-food providers rank as the top brands sold in California schools?

answer = TACO BELL / SUBWAY / DOMINO'S

Question: Churchills, Coronas, Lonsdales, and Torpedos are examples of what consumable products?

answer - 
CIGARS

Question: Which U.S. state capital city was named after a knighted British navigator and writer?

answer - RALEIGH, N.C.

Question: Which military general is said to have wept because there were no worlds left to conquer?

answer - 
ALEXANDER THE GREAT

Question: In 1939, when a group of scientists found out that Germany was planning to build an atomic bomb, they persuaded which person to write a letter to which President to persuade him that the US develop the bomb first?

answer ALBERT EINSTEIN / FRANKLIN D. ROOSEVELT

Question: Which two combating forces battled in the fifth century B.C. Peloponnesian

Greek city-states ATHENS and SPARTA - Sparta won the war

and that is your trivia for today. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw the surgeon. She is the same one who did my gall bladder surgery so I am comfortable with her. She will be in touch as she has reservations about the blood thinners and any possibilities that could happen. She would rather me be off them for this procedure but she needs to know what the dr thinks. Basically she said we will do this but I will likely need another one done. Good grief at this point I am not looking forward to it. The day is April 22nd. Will keep you posted on news regarding the blood thinners and where we stand with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this on FB and thought of you Gwen and anyone else who has a craft room . Although I think I might make something like it should be easy enough to find something in the £1shop to replicate it


That is fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the surgeon. She is the same one who did my gall bladder surgery so I am comfortable with her. She will be in touch as she has reservations about the blood thinners and any possibilities that could happen. She would rather me be off them for this procedure but she needs to know what the dr thinks. Basically she said we will do this but I will likely need another one done. Good grief at this point I am not looking forward to it. The day is April 22nd. Will keep you posted on news regarding the blood thinners and where we stand with that.


I'm glad that it is a surgeon you are comfortable with and have history with, that does help. I know Marla couldn't take anything that could thin the blood for a couple weeks before her surgeries or MRI, even Fish oil. Hopefully they will get it all set and you will be able to get it all over with quickly. It sure doesn't help the stress level any with the waiting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well ladies who were interested I found a charted graph on Pinterest for the bubble wrap stitch. I tried it and didn't like it all. There are 2 rows of dropped stitches for the bubble so the bubble very open not solid. So I ripped that out and tried a different way to do the increases and decreases and didn't like that either. So then I tried knitting just circles with garter stitch in between and they are just flat. Might look better with more done but I don't think so. It is that machine knit blanket I am trying to achieve the look of.
> Tomorrow I might try doing the circles in garter stitch and do stocking stitch in between them. Would be a different look but maybe o.k. This is not going to beat me😊 I will come up with something I like. You will be hearing more from me on this.😊


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Looking forward to what you develop!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Daralene. I'll pass this on to my daughter.


Cashmeregma said:


> I think AAA will help with everything. If she doesn't have a membership I would call a travel bureau if they still have them.
> 
> I just found this:
> http://www.eurail.com/eurail-passes
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's a major feat of organisation isn't it? I can tell how excited you are getting - it's infectious! When is the actual start date?


~~~The ceremonial start from Anchorage is the 1st Saturday in March, and the Official, timed race begins the next day, usually from Willow, About 11 miles from Anchorage. I hope to be able to live stream the beginnings. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just when I was bragging that 99% of our snow is gone, we are predicted to have 5-8 inches tonight. But 40's coming later in the week so maybe it won't last too long.

I went grocery shopping and now need to find a new knitting project so I can hunker down tomorrow and watch the snow from the warmth of my house.

WI Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! It does look like something that would be easily made too. Thanks for thinking of me and sharing it.



Swedenme said:


> Saw this on FB and thought of you Gwen and anyone else who has a craft room . Although I think I might make something like it should be easy enough to find something in the £1shop to replicate it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I left the computer off all weekend so am only on page 9...spent the weekend sewing some new summer clothes (now have to clear out the old things) and we went to the motorcycle group's brunch yesterday as well. Hoping to catch up today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam I most certainly will tell her that. I know she is hoping to do some traveling in Europe while there It would give me a great sense of relief if she had some people that could be "touchstones" for her while there. I have to admit, never having traveled abroad and with the world experiencing so much violence I am a bit anxious about her being alone in her travels. I do know her best friend will still be at Oxford and and plans on visiting her along with another friend is going to fly over for about a 2 week visit. I know in reality that bad things can happen here to her but I am a little anxious about her going; just my own self being irrational. I don't mean to sound negative to anyone in other countries. Just my own ignorance of traveling abroad.


Always a bed in Scotland for her too! Perfectly understandable that you worry about her when she is travelling...all part of being a parent! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Just when I was bragging that 99% of our snow is gone, we are predicted to have 5-8 inches tonight. But 40's coming later in the week so maybe it won't last too long.
> 
> I went grocery shopping and now need to find a new knitting project so I can hunker down tomorrow and watch the snow from the warmth of my house.
> 
> WI Joy


We had a couple of springlike days that made me think of warmer weather to come then this morning woke up to a thin layer of snow and freezing weather 
On a good note the days are now getting lighter . Here it's light before 7am now and it's just getting dark at 6 pm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go mags7 - you've got my vote on figuring it out. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Well ladies who were interested I found a charted graph on Pinterest for the bubble wrap stitch. I tried it and didn't like it all. There are 2 rows of dropped stitches for the bubble so the bubble very open not solid. So I ripped that out and tried a different way to do the increases and decreases and didn't like that either. So then I tried knitting just circles with garter stitch in between and they are just flat. Might look better with more done but I don't think so. It is that machine knit blanket I am trying to achieve the look of.
> Tomorrow I might try doing the circles in garter stitch and do stocking stitch in between them. Would be a different look but maybe o.k. This is not going to beat me😊 I will come up with something I like. You will be hearing more from me on this.😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely but i am needing to spend a lot of time on utube figurig out those special stitches. they don't sound hard - just confusing - need to see how they are done. pictures are worth a hundred words - even better when they are togther. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Maybe if you take a look at this pattern it might help you figure it out
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dot-to-dot-blanket-square


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you joy - i am having a blast and glad it is working out so well for you and the rest of the gang. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I know you all are here for me, Sam. The family around your table are the closest friends I have at this point in my life. And I do not feel isolated at all. My sister is 700 miles from here and surviving brother is even farther in Colorado and estranged from both sisters by his spouse. Except for the DDs and Don there are no others close. SIL#1 is very endearing and caring--not perfect of course but open to expressing his love and concern for us. Very much unlike Ben who has been quite close to Don (but not open to the rest of us) who is, no doubt ,causing a good deal of heartache for Don just now.
> 
> As the Tea Party, we could count on our fingers the number of days we've actually spent together; but the bonds feel quite strong and supportive. My thanks to you and your guidance for what could have become rather trying group (i.e., some of those on the Digest and other threads on KP). Your presence in this role has been light but quite effective. I do believe that the opportunities to meet face-to-face have made this all possible for each of us--even those who've never made it to Defiance.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you people are making me blush. you just don't know how much fun i am having. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes Joy, thank you for putting it in such beautiful words. I too agree. Thank you Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart thinking joy - always good to have food in before the snow arrives. i'm not sure if we will get any or not. if we do - i'm with you - i don't think it will be around very long. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Just when I was bragging that 99% of our snow is gone, we are predicted to have 5-8 inches tonight. But 40's coming later in the week so maybe it won't last too long.
> 
> I went grocery shopping and now need to find a new knitting project so I can hunker down tomorrow and watch the snow from the warmth of my house.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i need to go get my shower before it is too late - i have no heat in the bathroom so have had a little portable heater in there taking the chill off. it is cold and windy here today. back in a while. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wet day here- first day of Autumn. Busy day ahead, various tasks to be done. I would like to say a very big thank you to all the Tea Party- for all the kindness and caring you have shown me. It is both humbling and heartening. I will be offline much of today.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam I most certainly will tell her that. I know she is hoping to do some traveling in Europe while there It would give me a great sense of relief if she had some people that could be "touchstones" for her while there. I have to admit, never having traveled abroad and with the world experiencing so much violence I am a bit anxious about her being alone in her travels. I do know her best friend will still be at Oxford and and plans on visiting her along with another friend is going to fly over for about a 2 week visit. I know in reality that bad things can happen here to her but I am a little anxious about her going; just my own self being irrational. I don't mean to sound negative to anyone in other countries. Just my own ignorance of traveling abroad.


It is very natural that you should have mixed feelings about this, Gwen. Three of my 4 daughters have lived and worked abroad (France, Switzerland and Australia), so I know what it is like. In some ways, I found the nearest one, in France, the hardest, because that was in the early 1990s, before we really had email, or even mobile phones that were anything more than a costly embarrassment. The other two came a bit later, by which time, technology brought us closer.

As you say, there are risks everywhere, even at home. On the other hand, there are good people everywhere, who will, I am sure do their utmost to ensure she enjoys herself and stays safe!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe if you take a look at this pattern it might help you figure it out
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dot-to-dot-blanket-square


Thank you Sonya this helps a lot.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this on FB and thought of you Gwen and anyone else who has a craft room . Although I think I might make something like it should be easy enough to find something in the £1shop to replicate it


Oh I like that. Don't have a designated craft room but that doesn't matter. Would look fine in my living room because the projects I am working on are always on the coffee table in front of me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad Daralene answered your question. I was off hiking in the Sierras. We only hiked less than five miles but lovely. Up one of the crayons off State Route 395 which is main hwy between L.A. and Lake Tahoe. But my friend has a Jeep so got far enough back we couldn't see anything man made. Some cottonwoods by stream but mostly sand and granite hills with some yellow coreopsis, yellow desert daisies, blue chia, blue phacelia, and small white flowers called popcorn something. Cacti not blooming and no blooms on Joshua trees. But so beautiful and quiet. The sky looks so blue next to granite peaks. Good for the soul.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ohio Joy, I'm so sorry the domestic situation has reached this stage. You can only do your best for your loved ones now as Ben is in need of professional help I think. Take care. You are in my prayers.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


My prayers are with you. Thank goodness she is safe and that he showed his true colours to the Pastor. She has you to come to soon, so just hang on till then.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


Oh dear, that must have been dreadful news for you. Has the situation been developing for a while, or has it come as a total shock? The sooner she gets safely back home, the better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


So glad your daughter is in a safe house. Thank goodness she has somewhere to go that he can't find. So much sadness and pain for her I'm sure but she was wise to get away. Big Hugs to her and you. Easy to understand your physical upset. Hope that knowing she is safe is helping you but such a shock, I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So will you be in your new home in March Margaret ? And have you sold your house ?


Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way. 
Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, Caitlyn is a real beauty. Such kissable cheeks. Love seeing pictures of your DGC.

We have lots of wee ones to watch grow up on here and they are so adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way.
> Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
> I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


So glad to hear all is moving along and it sounds like it went so well. How wonderful renovations will be underway soon and it will turn into your dream kitchen!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been at my Double Knitting class and boy is that something. Now at least I understand how it is done but not sure if I will do much with it. I guess the one good thing is that it is so different that it makes you use your brain in a different way and that's always good.

For now, it is back to the skirt for DGD. Have to get that finished.

Cancelled my doctor's appointment that was rescheduled to tomorrow because of the awful winter storm. Now they are calling for a storm to hit with bad snow and freezing rain, so instead of trying to go like last time I just went ahead and cancelled and asked for an appointment in April. No guarantees then, but much less likely. I'm beginning to feel like I am a predictor for storms. Just call me and ask me when my doctor's appointment is if you are in my area and I'll tell you to stay home that day. :XD: :XD: :XD: Ok, Katiclaire skirt, here I come. Beading the last tier and then a little fancy border.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually I should be getting things that must be done done- like banking befroe I go out in about an hour!
Then pack up here ready to take what we need to Vicks for the next 10 days get it there and come back here to finsih tidying up etc and pick up Maryanne at about 9pm. Drop here off here and head to Vicks.

Just realised that settlements are this month.
So may not see you till later tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way.
> Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
> I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


So happy for you. Continue to think of you and pray all goes nicely according to plans.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think her face is definitely slimmer, but she is still a solid citizen! Can't believe she is 9 months old already. Her mum's going back to work (just 3 days a week) in May and we'll watch Caitlin on a Tuesday, her other GPs will have her on Mondays and she'll go to a private nursery on Fridays. Her other GPs are lovely....makes up for Psycho Gran on the other side!


We are sharing with the other Grandmother as well for now. the plan is once Vick goes back to full-time-rather than 3 x2 hour sessions- that Elizabeth will go to childcare 3 days a week and to each set of grandparents (though Pop probably won't be round or very involved). On the other hand Grandpa will be very involved, Friday will be our day as that is David's normal day off.

I didn't forget I was going. I'm having breakfast and dropping toast crumbs in the keyboard. But figure I may as well continue here for a short time.
Should be easier working things out with Caitlin's other grandma when chnages are needed.
My babysitting yesterday should have been Carols first day but they are moving this week and she needed to be free to let people into their newly built house this week. But Bretts sister is down and so they will probably look after Elizabeth tomorrow which will normally be my day! But as we get on well adjustments like this should be easy enough. And I will be away Friday so David gets her all to himself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


It's a situation inwhcih you are so helpless- you really can't do anything to help him as he seems to be now. Praying for him is the only thing you can do to help him now from what you have said.
And be there to help and support Tim and Susan. There you have more chance to do something yourself but prayer is still your best weapon for them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh I like that. Don't have a designated craft room but that doesn't matter. Would look fine in my living room because the projects I am working on are always on the coffee table in front of me.


I'm definitely going to try and make something like it , I think it will be a fun project . I'm sure if I can make a mini one to go in a bauble I can make a large one to go on a wall


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


You must be very worried but glad that your daughter is safe . Is it possible for her to bring the date of her flight forward so she can come to you sooner


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way.
> Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
> I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


Congratulations on the selling of your old home and hope you have many happy years in your new home . And a lovely long visit with your family before all the mayhem begins


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.

I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache. 

Greg and Gage got arguing tonight and I had to yell to be hheard over top of them both. Greg had said to me the other day he would leave as I need the 2 bedroom for me and Gage. Well tonight he has a hiss fit and says we better be out before he gets home tonight. Excuse my language but I told him to go fuck himself. So I am calling the case worker and telling her I need my own check and I will need help with a moving truck. I am done, fed up and finished. No more Mrs. Nice. He can go stuff it. Sorry rant over. 

Now I will knit and calm down. 

Wanted to post a few pics out the back window of the library.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad Daralene answered your question. I was off hiking in the Sierras. We only hiked less than five miles but lovely. Up one of the crayons off State Route 395 which is main hwy between L.A. and Lake Tahoe. But my friend has a Jeep so got far enough back we couldn't see anything man made. Some cottonwoods by stream but mostly sand and granite hills with some yellow coreopsis, yellow desert daisies, blue chia, blue phacelia, and small white flowers called popcorn something. Cacti not blooming and no blooms on Joshua trees. But so beautiful and quiet. The sky looks so blue next to granite peaks. Good for the soul.


Sassafras that sounds so beautiful, such a different landscape to where I walk, though mine is beautiful in a different way. Wish I could come hiking with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good day julie - stay dry. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wet day here- first day of Autumn. Busy day ahead, various tasks to be done. I would like to say a very big thank you to all the Tea Party- for all the kindness and caring you have shown me. It is both humbling and heartening. I will be offline much of today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mag7 - i was thinking that after you got through the circle is you stockinette stitched between to the next circle would that erase the 'line'? i'm really leaving the expertise up to you. lol --- sam



mags7 said:


> Thank you Sonya this helps a lot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - no pictures? boo hoo --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad Daralene answered your question. I was off hiking in the Sierras. We only hiked less than five miles but lovely. Up one of the crayons off State Route 395 which is main hwy between L.A. and Lake Tahoe. But my friend has a Jeep so got far enough back we couldn't see anything man made. Some cottonwoods by stream but mostly sand and granite hills with some yellow coreopsis, yellow desert daisies, blue chia, blue phacelia, and small white flowers called popcorn something. Cacti not blooming and no blooms on Joshua trees. But so beautiful and quiet. The sky looks so blue next to granite peaks. Good for the soul.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wrapping you in love and warm healing energy mags7 - she will be safe until she is in your arms of safety. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you must take day by day pictures of the beginning to the end of the renovations - it will make a lovely scrapbook/ coffee table book but most important - and you see i am stressing 'most important' we want to see too. since we can't be there we will depend on you to give us a pictural coverage. no pressure here margaret - no stress - lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way.
> Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
> I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, I hope your knitting club helps you calm down as getting irate won't help your headaches. It seems that you are doing the right thing consulting your case worker. Take care of yourself and Gage is the main thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry for this melody - we have three men (hope i didn't miss any) here who need a come to jesus talk but not sure it would do any good. maybe lock the three in a room and let them argue it out. be safe tonight melody - is there somewhere you could go. caution gage not to ingage his father in anything - and never argue with him. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies. Gage and I talked to each other while at the library. I have asked him to hold his tongue as it does not help any when he gets involved with the madness and yelling. 

There was me and Judy there this week. Deanna was sick with the nasty cold going around here. Heather wasn't able to make it her Dh had the car but a new lady showed up tonight. Her name is Beth and she will be herein Fergus for the next 12 weeks. She is a midwife and she said the 2 ladies she works with are knitters. Her sister cast on and knit a bit and she asked us to show her how to knit. So Judy helped her. It was pleasant. Beth had to go to the hospital to meet a lady in Labour so we called it early as it has been blowing and snowing here today.

I am calmed down now but I mean business. Tomorrow I will get on the phone e and get the ball rolling. I do agree Sam about locking all 3 guys in a room and let them deal with eachother&#128077;

Gage is in the bath and I am getting my jammies on in a moment. Gage has to finish a chapter in his book the class is reading and then a bit of time on the tablet. Then bedtime. Hoping no snow day as I don't want Gage here when IIake the calls and such.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


Dear knitting friend, I loved the pictures but my heart is sad for the trouble in your life. Just remember, that home is YOURS as much as it his, and if push comes to shove, the state will side with the mother and the son in most cases. Try to stay your ground. I am so sorry for the constant stress that you are feeling. Perhaps it is time to get a restraint order as violence seems to be a real possibility, both for you and your son. Kind thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this on FB and thought of you Gwen and anyone else who has a craft room . Although I think I might make something like it should be easy enough to find something in the £1shop to replicate it


My yarn shop has very large one


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.

I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.

Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this on FB and thought of you Gwen and anyone else who has a craft room . Although I think I might make something like it should be easy enough to find something in the £1shop to replicate it


My yarn shop has very large one and I'll try to get a photo without the glare or reflection.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.
> 
> I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.
> 
> Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


Great that your son has a job now. It is indeed a good bit of news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


You have all my sympathy, Mel! It is a horrible situation you are in, and not good for young Gage- hoping his friend did turn up. And that you've been able to make some progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a good day julie - stay dry. --- sam


Thanks Sam! I walked quite a distance, got the paperwork I needed, but didn't get to the hardware store- being colder I was also sorer- that is the best part of summer- the arthritis does not ache as much. I wore my grey guernsey and was rather glad I had, there was a chill in the wind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that your son has a job now. It is indeed a good bit of news.


It is indeed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kate. I will also tell her said this. 


KateB said:


> Always a bed in Scotland for her too! Perfectly understandable that you worry about her when she is travelling...all part of being a parent! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just your description sounds lovely and peaceful. I would love to see your desert.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad Daralene answered your question. I was off hiking in the Sierras. We only hiked less than five miles but lovely. Up one of the crayons off State Route 395 which is main hwy between L.A. and Lake Tahoe. But my friend has a Jeep so got far enough back we couldn't see anything man made. Some cottonwoods by stream but mostly sand and granite hills with some yellow coreopsis, yellow desert daisies, blue chia, blue phacelia, and small white flowers called popcorn something. Cacti not blooming and no blooms on Joshua trees. But so beautiful and quiet. The sky looks so blue next to granite peaks. Good for the soul.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mags7 I am so sorry the situation has caused her to have to go to a safe house but thank God the pastor got to see first hand what was going on. I will continue to pray for her. Are there any children involved? I will keep her in my prayers for safe keeping and that her flight to you will be uneventful and safe. Let her know she is in my prayers and to stay strong. God bless her.



mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news! So glad you got enough for the old home to help with renovations on your new home. That is a big plus for sure. Hope you will share pictures with us.



darowil said:


> Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way.
> Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
> I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's beautiful!


Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Published a new pattern, yupee!
> 
> at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody that is terrible. Poor you, poor Gage. I hope the case worker can help you. I so wish you could just have the locks on the doors changed and he couldn't come back into the apartment. Do hope you will be sae tonight and in the days coming. Know you and Gage are in my prayers. {{{{HUGS}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wise words and good suggestion Sam.


thewren said:


> i am so sorry for this melody - we have three men (hope i didn't miss any) here who need a come to jesus talk but not sure it would do any good. maybe lock the three in a room and let them argue it out. be safe tonight melody - is there somewhere you could go. caution gage not to ingage his father in anything - and never argue with him. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn shop has very large one


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray for your son!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.
> 
> I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.
> 
> Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a situation inwhcih you are so helpless- you really can't do anything to help him as he seems to be now. Praying for him is the only thing you can do to help him now from what you have said.
> And be there to help and support Tim and Susan. There you have more chance to do something yourself but prayer is still your best weapon for them.


You are so right, Margaret.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


Oh, Mags, I am so sorry for the turmoil and frightening events happening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love, love the mermaid tails. Looks as though they would fit an adult; is that so or just the perception I'm getting from the picture. If they would fit an adult I'll have to make my DDs and DGD some. How fun that would be. . By the way I am almost down to the part on the shawl I'm making using the black/gray/purple yarn to begin the lace border that is pretty wide. It's funny because the yarn has just now started turning my hands black! Will need to rinse the finished shawl in vinegar I guess before i block. Certainly wouldn't have expected this from such lovely yarn but I'm not bothered by it. I've just never had yarn do that though I've heard of it happening.



pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The pink/purple/green mermaid tail will be going to a 4 year old girl who has brittle bone disease. The little girl's aunt won it in a silent auction and cannot wait to send it to her niece. Matthew had donated two sets of his cards and DS#1 donated a homemade tollhouse pie which the store manager won that bid for the second year in a row. I outbid my "naughty" DS#1 on one of his bids. He bid $6.66 just to be silly so I bid $6.75 on the item. I won that bid, but he can have the item. I ended up with a cat drawing done with blue ink and a crocheted sheep scarf as well as the coasters my son had bid on. The coasters are wood with octopus design painted on them. I bid on some items mostly to support the cause. The group did quite well by raising $800. They had a lot of fun with this activity which lasted one month.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the mermaid tails, Mary. I know a young lady who would love one of those, but I haven't made her one yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.

Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.

I've not been around much, am only on page 12. 
On Thursday we went to Invermere, BC & spent 2 nights with my aunt & had 2 dips in the Fairmont hot springs. Then we came back to Calgary & did a little shopping, then to Red Deer Alberta to see DHs 89 yr old aunt & then we stopped to visit 2 of her kids on our way home tonight.
I'm glad to be home but it was nice to see everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> joy - no pictures? boo hoo --- sam


I know, it sounded so beautiful. Had a feeling pictures slow down the walk and perhaps that defeats the whole thing, but maybe one time would be ok. I remember photos from before but not well enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.
> 
> Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good trip, Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, hugs from afar. Hope you can find a solution to all this. So sad when someone is creating so much pain for those around them when there is no need for it.
Big Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love silent auctions; they are so much fun especially for a good cause. It does sound as if they did well with the funds



pacer said:


> The pink/purple/green mermaid tail will be going to a 4 year old girl who has brittle bone disease. The little girl's aunt won it in a silent auction and cannot wait to send it to her niece. Matthew had donated two sets of his cards and DS#1 donated a homemade tollhouse pie which the store manager won that bid for the second year in a row. I outbid my "naughty" DS#1 on one of his bids. He bid $6.66 just to be silly so I bid $6.75 on the item. I won that bid, but he can have the item. I ended up with a cat drawing done with blue ink and a crocheted sheep scarf as well as the coasters my son had bid on. The coasters are wood with octopus design painted on them. I bid on some items mostly to support the cause. The group did quite well by raising $800. They had a lot of fun with this activity which lasted one month.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I second Julie. Glad it was such a great trip being with friends and family. That hot springs sounds fabulous. :thumbup: 

I have started the beads but got tired and had to take a nap. Oh well, will get back to it now. The birthday is this week, sooooo I'd better get cracking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I second Julie. Glad it was such a great trip being with friends and family. That hot springs sounds fabulous. :thumbup:
> 
> I have started the beads but got tired and had to take a nap. Oh well, will get back to it now. The birthday is this week, sooooo I'd better get cracking.


You often do tackle pretty big projects- all the best for this one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie is sounds as if you had a nice little vacation. I bet the hot spings were delightful; would love to do something like that some time. Good that you got to see family and do some shopping too. Did you get any yarn?  And yes, we had a quiet but nice anniversary with family around.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.
> 
> Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love, love, love the mermaid tails. Looks as though they would fit an adult; is that so or just the perception I'm getting from the picture. If they would fit an adult I'll have to make my DDs and DGD some. How fun that would be. . By the way I am almost down to the part on the shawl I'm making using the black/gray/purple yarn to begin the lace border that is pretty wide. It's funny because the yarn has just now started turning my hands black! Will need to rinse the finished shawl in vinegar I guess before i block. Certainly wouldn't have expected this from such lovely yarn but I'm not bothered by it. I've just never had yarn do that though I've heard of it happening.


I actually took a picture of an adult male using the blue mermaid tail. It might do well to add on a few more inches depending on how much they want to cover up, but not necessary. The man was a smaller sized man. It would not be big enough for someone Matthew's size. It does knit up pretty fast. It took me less than two weeks to make with working overtime hours. Size 19 needles and two strands of chunky yarn make for a fast knit. The pattern is Jean Lafitte's Mermaid (Lap Blanket/Sack) found on Ravelry as a free pattern. I did make a few small adjustments on my second one which I liked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You often do tackle pretty big projects- all the best for this one!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: How true. And, Thank You.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Love the mermaid tails, Mary. I know a young lady who would love one of those, but I haven't made her one yet.


Check out the pattern that I mentioned as a reply to Gwen's post. It really does knit up pretty quick.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Afternoon folks, so sorry to hear of husbands actions that's just awful for poor you and Gage. Glad you can have a good vent on here.
Just had a call from SIL thanking us for lovely bouquet of flowers I took for her on Saturday. She remembered what the occasion was, finally so that's good. On a brighter note, I went for eye check up earlier and got a perfect 2020 score. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes and the new lens implants are perfect. One eye has long sight correction lens and other has short sight correction. The brain learns to synchronise the sight and no need for any glasses. yay! Very happy. So am amusing myself this afternoon with my afghan squares. Love the mermaid tails, might just have to do a couple for our adopted kids to go with their fishy hats. Another something to add to my list of to do projects. Cheers and hugs Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

DS#1 and I went to Bella's family last night to drop off some gifts. We had some gift cards sent to us to give to them as well as a gas gift card that we had purchased for them to use on the big trip to Mayo clinic in Minnesota. DS#1 donated a handsfree, bluetooth device for the car so the parents could talk on the phone without touching their phone. We got refurbished ones so that we could gift two of these devices for them. Sometimes it is necessary for them to communicate with each other and the hospitals while they are driving. The devices we purchased have a 90 day warranty so we gifted them this week for them to start using and make sure they are good for the big trip. Matthew purchased some Frozen toys for Bella and then we also got some healthy foods for the trip as the family could be gone well beyond a 2 week time. Some other people are also gifting healthy foods as well. I did give some foods to be used currently as well. It was a good thing that I did this as they hadn't been to the store because Bella ended up in ER for a good part of the day yesterday. The breakfast cereal was a great relief for the mother as they were out of it. We ended up visiting for about an hour last night which usually is not what happens. Bella was in bed resting so they could take some time to visit with us. They are such a precious family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary I love the mermaid tails. They are awesome. Glad you had a good visit with Bellas family. 

I am ok and I do not fear Greg and he knows this. I will have no hesitation to phone the police if her were to try anything stupid. 
Thank you all again for your love and support. It means the world to me. &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Tami, I completely understand your mixed feelings, a very hard time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you hugs and tons of warm healing energy to you tami - i know it is a difficult time that is about to start - hospice sounds so final. i have a friend who is on hospice who gripes about it a lot - think he just has to have something to gripe about - but he also admits they help him a lot. still - it is hard to admit to oneself that she is in that poor of health. we are here for you 24/7 - you know we got your back - so come and rest with us anytime. ---- sam


Thanks for the hugs and thoughts everyone. Yes, that time has come. DB does not believe there will be any question as to whether or not pallative care becomes hospice care sometime this week. Seeing Mom today, I have to agree that the time has come. Mom can not get out of bed now, even with help, though she has not been able to stand in over a year. I had to coax her to eat a sandwich for her lunch, and she would only take a sip of water. Her nurse got her to eat some applesauce for some kind of liquid. Mom did seem to at least know she should know me, as she called me honey. Close enough. Anyway. The decision will be made at some point this week. And very little doubt what that will be. But no idea how long Mom will be on hospice care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still able to be around, Joy until 22nd March for sure. The total picture is rather fluid just now. But I am quietly positive that there may be a solution sooner rather than later.


I pray for that solution!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Check out the pattern that I mentioned as a reply to Gwen's post. It really does knit up pretty quick.


I think I already downloaded it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent read anything at all on here for the last 2 days. Just letting you all know so you dont worry. DD is in hospital. She has been unwell and getting worse daily for the last week and wouldnt go to doc. Stupid girl! Anyway she has a bad infection and need IV antibiotics for 48 hours. She is also extremely nauseas (how do you spell that) and not tolerating anything yet. I would think she will be in hospital until at least Monday.  The other GM had her last night and tonight, then my turn. I wont be volunteering on Monday thats for sure. Wish me luck.
> 
> Big hugs all round. Boy, what a year we are all having at the TP already.
> 
> I hope things all settle for all of us very soon.


Keeping your DD in my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a horrid confusing time isn't it?
> A friend of mine was told last week that her father was not well and probably had only a few months left. At a family conference on Sunday he refused to consider moving out of his home at that stage.
> On Wednesday she couldn't get an answer when she rang him a few times so asked her BIL to go and check him. He had passed away in his chair. She was praying that he would go this way- but would have liked God to give them a little longer to come to terms with it!


It is. And I have no indication, yet, on how long we might have. So sorry for your friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I pray for that solution!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Tami, Denise, and Cathy -sending hugs and prayers to you as you cope with the signifcant problems in your lives right now.
> 
> WI Joy


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Such a nice day and the first this year when washing can dry outside
> just look at my block of flats - the biggest green sheet is mine but other neighbours also hang out their washing outside. My sheet is the biggest and easiest to notice though


A very pretty day! And if you hadn't said anything, we wouldn't have notice the sheets! At least I wouldn't have. Nice to see where you are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and taste so much better. you should have a can of eagle brand to dip them in. --- sam


Sam, forget the Eagle Brand to dip strawberries in! I found the absolute best dip for strawberries yesterday. My cousin has a farm, and gathers sap from the maple trees every year to make maple syrup. We got to go visit the sugar shack yesterday. We got hot sample syrup shots! Mmmmmm. And I had gotten a great price on berries on Thursday, and taken some with us to share. DH decided to dip a berry in his syrup shot. Needles to say he was not the only one doing it. OMG! I think it is my new food addiction!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party dwidget - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us. we are here until next friday and then start all over again so visit us as often as you can - we love having new people join us. gives us someone new to talk to. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Welcome from me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> had a good six hours of sleep last night with no handover so maybe things are beginning to look up. what airline did you fly for? ---- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a soggy humid Sunday Auckland morning.
> We had quite a day yesterday, headed off on our 2 hour trip to visit SIL and gathering of friends to mark anniversary of BIL passing. Got down into the Waikato valley, turned off highway onto rural roads and wham a pea soup thick fog greeted us. So it was slow going but we made it by 10am schedule. It was emotionally hard, SIL has deteriorated since November, she was scruffy, not really with it, had no idea why we came. From a well dressed, well groomed, lively soul, great housekeeper to a physical wreck is terribly heartbreaking to see. Her friend Jan, told me she took her to doctor last week due to poor breathing, and she went ballistic when they tried to put nebuliser on her, and wouldn't have it. When doctor told her she needs better nutrition, and no smoking she told him to go to hell etc.
> She's addicted to paracetamol painkillers and is quite frankly a mess.
> All offers of help get rejected so can't do anything but wait until the inevitable happens. We spent a very restless night, with the high humidity and mental turmoil too.
> ...


Fan, I will keep you and your DSIL in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm glad your DS was well enough to come for a visit & watch the game. Sorry to hear the cough & nose bleeds are troubling him. What cute little shoes

Rookie, your poor BIL, sorry he cut his foot. It's good to hear your DD is doing better, hopefully the colitis meds will do the trick & she blod levels will stay up.

Daralene, that yarn show sounds like a great place to go. I have too much of a stash just now I MUST not buy anymore yarn until I use lots of what is here! Much of my stash is acrylic & I'm determined to knit a bunch of it before I allow myself to buy more.
My aunt was thrilled with the felt hat I made for her & DHs aunt had a birthday last week so I gave her one of. The shawls I made, she was very happy with it. She would like me to make anemone hats for her great grands, not really sure I want to do 7 more of those but hate to say no to her.

Julie, I'm sorry things are still in such an upsetting state for you. I really hope things can be sorted out.

Well, still 20 pages behind, must get back to reading.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Published a new pattern, yupee!
> 
> at last, I had a 'get down to work and finish what you have started' crisis throughout the winter, and couldn't bring myself to just to this last touch to the pattern and publish it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I am off to look at the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad your DS was well enough to come for a visit & watch the game. Sorry to hear the cough & nose bleeds are troubling him. What cute little shoes
> 
> Rookie, your poor BIL, sorry he cut his foot. It's good to hear your DD is doing better, hopefully the colitis meds will do the trick & she blod levels will stay up.
> 
> ...


I am quite hopeful, Bonnie that I will be able to keep a 'naked' connection to the internet, just hanging in there to see exactly what I can do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The years have just flown past . I've just had a discussion with my husband about how long we have been married according to him it will be 35 years this year so I don't know who I was married to for the other 3 years :roll:
> Hope you have a lovely time at the spa although I bet you can't wait to get back home to babysit your gorgeous granddaughter


 :lol: I'm sure my DH couldnt tell you how long we've been married either :roll: It will be 35 yrs this yr.

Kate, hope you have a great time at the spa, sounds wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And best of all Sam today is Brantley and my anniversay...23 years. Yes just babes compared to many of you but have known each other since high school.


Wishing you both a belated Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I left the computer off all weekend so am only on page 9...spent the weekend sewing some new summer clothes (now have to clear out the old things) and we went to the motorcycle group's brunch yesterday as well. Hoping to catch up today.


I may need to look at patterns and fabrics this week and see if I can tackle some easy clothing items, you are inspiring me. Great, just what I need, another project. LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to ask for a prayer, but I am feeling very down in the dumps.


You are always in my prayers, Julie. Do not apologize for needing a few extra. We all need them sometimes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad Daralene answered your question. I was off hiking in the Sierras. We only hiked less than five miles but lovely. Up one of the crayons off State Route 395 which is main hwy between L.A. and Lake Tahoe. But my friend has a Jeep so got far enough back we couldn't see anything man made. Some cottonwoods by stream but mostly sand and granite hills with some yellow coreopsis, yellow desert daisies, blue chia, blue phacelia, and small white flowers called popcorn something. Cacti not blooming and no blooms on Joshua trees. But so beautiful and quiet. The sky looks so blue next to granite peaks. Good for the soul.


That sounds wonderful, did you go and then go back home or are you on a road trip?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


Thank God he had called the Pastor over and more so that the Pastor saw the truth and took action. Bless that man for doing what needed done. 
I know it's very hard, what she's going through, and Gwen, and Joy's daughters also, but I hope that when all the smoke passes, they will be in a much better place, realizing how strong and brave they truely are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I may need to look at patterns and fabrics this week and see if I can tackle some easy clothing items, you are inspiring me. Great, just what I need, another project. LOL!


DD and I got some new patterns when Joann's had a 5 for $5 deal on Simplicity patterns. I got a dress, a skirt/shorts/skort, and a top pattern and DD got a purse and...something else that I forgot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am only on page 15. 

Saturday DH and I went to visit a cousin for supper and picked up a bale of hay for the rabbits. I made a pan of corn bread and chocolate chip cookies to take to go with the chili that she made for supper. It was a beautiful day for the drive! And good company! On Sunday, we were invited to her brother's farm to watch them make maple syrup. It takes 50 gallons of sap from the maple trees to make 1 gallon of maple syrup. You can only tap the trees in the spring when the temperatures fluctuate from freezing at night to above freezing during the day. It was very windy, but another beautiful day. It is after 11 pm and I am off to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are sharing with the other Grandmother as well for now. the plan is once Vick goes back to full-time-rather than 3 x2 hour sessions- that Elizabeth will go to childcare 3 days a week and to each set of grandparents (though Pop probably won't be round or very involved). On the other hand Grandpa will be very involved, Friday will be our day as that is David's normal day off.
> 
> I didn't forget I was going. I'm having breakfast and dropping toast crumbs in the keyboard. But figure I may as well continue here for a short time.
> Should be easier working things out with Caitlin's other grandma when chnages are needed.
> My babysitting yesterday should have been Carols first day but they are moving this week and she needed to be free to let people into their newly built house this week. But Bretts sister is down and so they will probably look after Elizabeth tomorrow which will normally be my day! But as we get on well adjustments like this should be easy enough. And I will be away Friday so David gets her all to himself.


Sounds like you all have things well choreographed.  It's good that you all do well together so rearrangements will be fairly easy. 
Be sure to take pics of the house reno.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, poor Gage, he like most boys wants to protect mom, I'm glad you were able to get out to knitting in order to calm things down for both you and Gage. 
You definitely did the right thing by calling the case worker, I am hoping that you can get moved very soon, as that seems to be the best scenario despite the hastle. 
Lovely photos.
HUGS for you and Gage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.
> 
> I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.
> 
> Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


YIPPEE!!!! I think that we all needed that boost of good news. 
I hope that it is a job he will enjoy at least a bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not easy Sonja, you end up being the one who everyone else leans on. Try to take care of yourself too. {{{hugs}}}


So true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


Those are fantastic Mary!! 
I did laugh at the first pic though, it looks like Matthew is trying to hold it for the camera stay out of the line of the camera, made me smile, and with all the sadness and stress going on lately, your picture was a very bright spot. Tell him I'm sending him an air hug because I know he's not partial to real ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The pink/purple/green mermaid tail will be going to a 4 year old girl who has brittle bone disease. The little girl's aunt won it in a silent auction and cannot wait to send it to her niece. Matthew had donated two sets of his cards and DS#1 donated a homemade tollhouse pie which the store manager won that bid for the second year in a row. I outbid my "naughty" DS#1 on one of his bids. He bid $6.66 just to be silly so I bid $6.75 on the item. I won that bid, but he can have the item. I ended up with a cat drawing done with blue ink and a crocheted sheep scarf as well as the coasters my son had bid on. The coasters are wood with octopus design painted on them. I bid on some items mostly to support the cause. The group did quite well by raising $800. They had a lot of fun with this activity which lasted one month.


I'm so glad that the auction did so well, sounds like everyone had a lot of fun while participating in a wonderful cause.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.
> 
> Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely trip, it is always nice to go and see everyone but it's also nice to get back home at the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Afternoon folks, so sorry to hear of husbands actions that's just awful for poor you and Gage. Glad you can have a good vent on here.
> Just had a call from SIL thanking us for lovely bouquet of flowers I took for her on Saturday. She remembered what the occasion was, finally so that's good. On a brighter note, I went for eye check up earlier and got a perfect 2020 score. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes and the new lens implants are perfect. One eye has long sight correction lens and other has short sight correction. The brain learns to synchronise the sight and no need for any glasses. yay! Very happy. So am amusing myself this afternoon with my afghan squares. Love the mermaid tails, might just have to do a couple for our adopted kids to go with their fishy hats. Another something to add to my list of to do projects. Cheers and hugs Fan


Yay!!! 2020 is fantastic and no glasses is even better!!!!
I am glad that your SIL called to thank you for the flowers, that is at least something positive in that scenario.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea that was a little hard to handle when it was being knitted. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn shop has very large one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for son - employment is always good. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.
> 
> I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.
> 
> Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS#1 and I went to Bella's family last night to drop off some gifts. We had some gift cards sent to us to give to them as well as a gas gift card that we had purchased for them to use on the big trip to Mayo clinic in Minnesota. DS#1 donated a handsfree, bluetooth device for the car so the parents could talk on the phone without touching their phone. We got refurbished ones so that we could gift two of these devices for them. Sometimes it is necessary for them to communicate with each other and the hospitals while they are driving. The devices we purchased have a 90 day warranty so we gifted them this week for them to start using and make sure they are good for the big trip. Matthew purchased some Frozen toys for Bella and then we also got some healthy foods for the trip as the family could be gone well beyond a 2 week time. Some other people are also gifting healthy foods as well. I did give some foods to be used currently as well. It was a good thing that I did this as they hadn't been to the store because Bella ended up in ER for a good part of the day yesterday. The breakfast cereal was a great relief for the mother as they were out of it. We ended up visiting for about an hour last night which usually is not what happens. Bella was in bed resting so they could take some time to visit with us. They are such a precious family.


Your timing with the groceries was fortuitous, and I'm sure very greatly appreciated. 
When do they leave to head to Mayo? 
The bluetooth headsets will greatly help with communications.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mary I love the mermaid tails. They are awesome. Glad you had a good visit with Bellas family.
> 
> I am ok and I do not fear Greg and he knows this. I will have no hesitation to phone the police if her were to try anything stupid.
> Thank you all again for your love and support. It means the world to me. ❤❤


Very good, I'm glad that you are safe from physical harm at any rate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the hugs and thoughts everyone. Yes, that time has come. DB does not believe there will be any question as to whether or not pallative care becomes hospice care sometime this week. Seeing Mom today, I have to agree that the time has come. Mom can not get out of bed now, even with help, though she has not been able to stand in over a year. I had to coax her to eat a sandwich for her lunch, and she would only take a sip of water. Her nurse got her to eat some applesauce for some kind of liquid. Mom did seem to at least know she should know me, as she called me honey. Close enough. Anyway. The decision will be made at some point this week. And very little doubt what that will be. But no idea how long Mom will be on hospice care.


I'm so sorry Tami, wrapping you in warm hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, forget the Eagle Brand to dip strawberries in! I found the absolute best dip for strawberries yesterday. My cousin has a farm, and gathers sap from the maple trees every year to make maple syrup. We got to go visit the sugar shack yesterday. We got hot sample syrup shots! Mmmmmm. And I had gotten a great price on berries on Thursday, and taken some with us to share. DH decided to dip a berry in his syrup shot. Needles to say he was not the only one doing it. OMG! I think it is my new food addiction!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great mary - super knitting. i think the electric green should do well. --- sam



pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I got some new patterns when Joann's had a 5 for $5 deal on Simplicity patterns. I got a dress, a skirt/shorts/skort, and a top pattern and DD got a purse and...something else that I forgot!


:thumbup: 
I know that Hobby Lobby has good pattern sales, so I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how were the hot springs - bet they felt good - was the air cold? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.
> 
> Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, goodnight my lovelies. I think I will go to bed and play a game or two on fb. 
Sweet/safe dreams to all, and hopes for a brighter tomorrow for those having grey days.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have caught up reading. Just want those to know I'm praying for you as you go through these hard times ,safety and comfort and needs met . For the Moms watching their children walk through hard times ,may you feel HIS hands wrapped close around you and know HE is beside your love one.
Those holding on to frail love ones may peace come to you all as you travel along this path. You are so special to those you are with, Angels here on earth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry tami - that is difficult news to hear and accept. sending you lots of hugs - and maybe it would be a blessing for her if she didn't need hospice that long. --- sam --- i'll even include my socks if you need something to get your mind off things for a while. lol and no - i have not found them yet - maybe they are at ellen's. i've thrown in out into the universe - they will come home all in good time or they won't.



tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the hugs and thoughts everyone. Yes, that time has come. DB does not believe there will be any question as to whether or not pallative care becomes hospice care sometime this week. Seeing Mom today, I have to agree that the time has come. Mom can not get out of bed now, even with help, though she has not been able to stand in over a year. I had to coax her to eat a sandwich for her lunch, and she would only take a sip of water. Her nurse got her to eat some applesauce for some kind of liquid. Mom did seem to at least know she should know me, as she called me honey. Close enough. Anyway. The decision will be made at some point this week. And very little doubt what that will be. But no idea how long Mom will be on hospice care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - that does sound good tami - meijer has strawberries on sale this week - think i will need some - may look for some maple syrup. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, forget the Eagle Brand to dip strawberries in! I found the absolute best dip for strawberries yesterday. My cousin has a farm, and gathers sap from the maple trees every year to make maple syrup. We got to go visit the sugar shack yesterday. We got hot sample syrup shots! Mmmmmm. And I had gotten a great price on berries on Thursday, and taken some with us to share. DH decided to dip a berry in his syrup shot. Needles to say he was not the only one doing it. OMG! I think it is my new food addiction!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The midnight hour has come and gone guess it's bed time for me . Take care my friends &#10084;&#65039; I will be back for more tea tomorrow &#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's time for me to turn in, too--work tomorrow. Hoping all have a good day/night where you are. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well change of plans. Maryanne has been held up- this time becuase she was coughinhg a lot so they wanted to checkthat she wan't going to infect everyone else. Not sure where she is!But she has been put up by the airline and provided with meals for 24 hours and she should be arriving home 24 hours late. So staying here another night. Was going to stay here 2nights and then we were going to Mum for a few days.Now think I might go straight to Mums once we pick up Maryanne.
Thursday the Clipsall 500 starts- a car race which uses the streets near Maraynne's place so her lac is extremely noisy for 4 days and she always gets out. Which is why we are getting her out (normally she comes to us but we are 'homeless' so that won't work).
Vicky and I are rather disappointed as our 10 days there is gradually wittling away to only a few!
Pray that Maryanne will be able to get back tomorrow without any further problems would be appreciated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A new oven the beginning of a kitchen . Hope you post some pictures before and after when remodelling the kitchen


One of the plans of going the first night is to get some before photos- as work starts the next day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie that is ridiculous that you are supposed to be looking for work. I don't understand how your system works. Do you have a government pension you apply for at age 65? Any other government pensions?
> I am sure the forms are very intimidating but how could they refuse you?


Ours is rising gradually over the next few years to 67.
I get that with the rising life expectancy we can't afford to keep a large number of people on pensions for likely close to 20 years on average. But while we are living longer it seems we still get the slowing down of the body and mind at a similar age, but the other things that killed people in the past aren't there (or at least are treatable). So that it is often hard for people at 65 to keep up with their old jobs if it involves physical or mental activty which many do.

But no way would an almost 70 year old be expected to look for work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


 Hope both you and Gage are having a good nights sleep and your head ache is gone so you are better able to cope with the day to come . 
Move Mel get a place for you and gage and make a happy stress free home for you and for your son A home were both of you can be free from anger arguments and stress . None of which are any good for you or your health and they are certainly not good for Gage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> joy - no pictures? boo hoo --- sam


I thought that to Sam would have loved to see a picture as it sounds so beautiful and different


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

deleted the post


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry for this melody - we have three men (hope i didn't miss any) here who need a come to jesus talk but not sure it would do any good. maybe lock the three in a room and let them argue it out. be safe tonight melody - is there somewhere you could go. caution gage not to ingage his father in anything - and never argue with him. --- sam


4 men Sam Gwen , Joy, and mags daughters and Mel are all having serious problems Hopefully they can all sort out a more happy future for themselves and their children


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn shop has very large one


Looks great and I'm officially jealous of your yarn shop it looks lovely and big 😍


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well ladies who were interested I found a charted graph on Pinterest for the bubble wrap stitch. I tried it and didn't like it all. There are 2 rows of dropped stitches for the bubble so the bubble very open not solid. So I ripped that out and tried a different way to do the increases and decreases and didn't like that either. So then I tried knitting just circles with garter stitch in between and they are just flat. Might look better with more done but I don't think so. It is that machine knit blanket I am trying to achieve the look of.
> Tomorrow I might try doing the circles in garter stitch and do stocking stitch in between them. Would be a different look but maybe o.k. This is not going to beat me😊 I will come up with something I like. You will be hearing more from me on this.😊


What if you increased the circles and then decreased them again over 5 or 6 rows. Start with say 2, increase each end on 3 rows then decrease each end on 3 rows? Done in Stocking Stitch. Or maybe kfb into 3 stitches and then work a few rows SS before k2 togx3? A bit like a bobble but with more rows between them so it is flatter
I've got too much going on to try it- both with everything going on and all the knitting I've managed to get lined up to do. Why do I do that so often?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes there is a similarity between Sweden , Norway , Denmark and Iceland
> Hundreds of years ago they all spoke the same , Norse language . but not the Finnish people they originate from the Ural area of Russia on the border of Asia so a complete different language


And Finnish is the only language related to Hungarian!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, apparently his family have never had or made time to help him learn how to deal with adult problems as an adult. He has posted on FB that he is returning to the western side of our state (where his family lives and his first wife is returning to her family in that area) to be with ''people who care about him.'' He is supposed to return to work after his ''injury'' to his back on Thursday next and his rent is due tomorrow. Plus, he has a week or so to figure out how to take care of his cell phone expenses. I will not carry on paying for service and his smart phone beyond that.
> 
> I doubt very much that he will halt this spin into self-destruction by going there. They, honestly, don't seem to care for much. Their lives seem to be just existing and not living fully. So be it. We cannot carry him without steps on his part.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's so sad that he has spiralled down like this. If as it sounds He has major issues moving away from what he preceives as the problem won't help as the real problem will just go with him. But for now he won't be seeing that. At least if he moves you can all feel safer. Unlikely to help him but will help all of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


Between yours and Ohio Joys daughters I am in tears here. It is so hard tocomprehend how people can be like this.
Even if you were there you couldn't help really but how you must want to be with her. Can she come earlier? And if you were there you may not be safe either.
Yet again prayers are 'all' we can offer. And being here to listen.

Further down I see that Mel is not in a much better situation. She is getting things moving quickly as Greg is getting harder and harder to live with.

And of course Gwens DD is also dealing with similar issues- though seems to be stable currently is that right Gwen?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> My prayers are with you. Thank goodness she is safe and that he showed his true colours to the Pastor. She has you to come to soon, so just hang on till then.


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.
> 
> I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.
> 
> Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


That's great news . Hope it's a job he really enjoys


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh dear, that must have been dreadful news for you. Has the situation been developing for a while, or has it come as a total shock? The sooner she gets safely back home, the better.


Yes it has been developing for a while but this is the first time she has been afraid. The Pastor told her she needed to leave.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad your daughter is in a safe house. Thank goodness she has somewhere to go that he can't find. So much sadness and pain for her I'm sure but she was wise to get away. Big Hugs to her and you. Easy to understand your physical upset. Hope that knowing she is safe is helping you but such a shock, I'm sure.


Thank you Daralene. My heart is just aching for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


They are great Mary , the colours you chose made me think of the colourful fish from the coral reef


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. Thursday March 10 is settlement on our new place so we get the keys that day. The builder and others come in on the 11th to get renovations moving. David will sleep there the 10th but as I will be babysitting Elizabeth on Friday anyway and nothing organised with loads of workers around Friday I figure another night at Vicky's won't go astray. (For some reason Vicky doesn't seem keen on her 3 month old being there for now. In fact she is 3 months old today!) So I will head over on the 11th I suspect. But it will messy for a couple of months (maybe more) while we do the renovations we want to do. The kitchen is the main thing that 'needs' doing. However we have chosen to do more to get it all out the way.
> Our old place settlement is on the 23rd- and as we got a very good price for it not worried by 2 weeks of bridging finance as it is well and truly covered by what we got. We will be left with a fair amount from this place which is what is financing the renovations on our new place.
> I'm thinking take away at the new place on the 10th with the girls-and Brett of course- so they all see it before it begins its transformation.


Oh how exciting!! A new home is so much fun. Hope we get to see pictures.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm definitely going to try and make something like it , I think it will be a fun project . I'm sure if I can make a mini one to go in a bauble I can make a large one to go on a wall


I bought the baubles before Christmas with the intention of doing that but didn't get them done.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You must be very worried but glad that your daughter is safe . Is it possible for her to bring the date of her flight forward so she can come to you sooner


I think it would cost her to change her flight and she is supposed to get counselling all week that she is there.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


I worry about you and Gage too Melody. I wish he would leave. Doesn't he have family he can go to until he can get a place? Much easier for him than you. This has got to be so hard on your health too and painful that Gage has to witness it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.
> 
> Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you had a nice time Bonnie . There is a bit of a teasing discussion going on in my house recently about Canada . My youngest has been saying for almost a year now that he would like to live in Canada 
( told him I am his mother and I forbid him to move that far away ) 
Well now my middle son is teasing him because he has got a bonus from work and he and the girlfriend are looking into going to Canada for a holiday 
They think they have found a really good deal so will see what happens 
Youngest says he's the brother and that he should go instead of girlfriend 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> mag7 - i was thinking that after you got through the circle is you stockinette stitched between to the next circle would that erase the 'line'? i'm really leaving the expertise up to you. lol --- sam


I haven't studied it too much today Sam but will towards the end of the week.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wrapping you in love and warm healing energy mags7 - she will be safe until she is in your arms of safety. --- sam


Thank you Sam. You are a kind and gentle man.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are always in my prayers, Julie. Do not apologize for needing a few extra. We all need them sometimes.


Thank you Tami. It would be so nice just to have a simple life!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn shop has very large one


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn shop has very large one


Cool!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that your son has a job now. It is indeed a good bit of news.


It sure is.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mags7 I am so sorry the situation has caused her to have to go to a safe house but thank God the pastor got to see first hand what was going on. I will continue to pray for her. Are there any children involved? I will keep her in my prayers for safe keeping and that her flight to you will be uneventful and safe. Let her know she is in my prayers and to stay strong. God bless her.


I will tell her Gwen, thank you. She said she would try to call me later today but I haven't heard back from her. There are grown children who don't live st home any more. They have no idea what he is like because when anyone is around he either stays in his office or is just Mr. Wonderful.
He is a major controller.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Tami, wrapping you in warm hugs.


Hugs from me to Tami in this stressful sad time


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


They are gorgeous. I am hoping to make some for my younger Granddaughters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


darowil said:


> Well change of plans. Maryanne has been held up- this time becuase she was coughinhg a lot so they wanted to checkthat she wan't going to infect everyone else. Not sure where she is!But she has been put up by the airline and provided with meals for 24 hours and she should be arriving home 24 hours late. So staying here another night. Was going to stay here 2nights and then we were going to Mum for a few days.Now think I might go straight to Mums once we pick up Maryanne.
> Thursday the Clipsall 500 starts- a car race which uses the streets near Maraynne's place so her lac is extremely noisy for 4 days and she always gets out. Which is why we are getting her out (normally she comes to us but we are 'homeless' so that won't work).
> Vicky and I are rather disappointed as our 10 days there is gradually wittling away to only a few!
> Pray that Maryanne will be able to get back tomorrow without any further problems would be appreciated.


 Hope Maryanne is feeling better and arrives safely home so time today


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, Mags, I am so sorry for the turmoil and frightening events happening.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy. It is hard right now because her sisters don't know yet.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you had a great anniversary.
> 
> Fan, sorry your SIL is doing so poorly, so hard to watch those we care about go down hill.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an enjoyable little trip Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Ours is rising gradually over the next few years to 67.
> I get that with the rising life expectancy we can't afford to keep a large number of people on pensions for likely close to 20 years on average. But while we are living longer it seems we still get the slowing down of the body and mind at a similar age, but the other things that killed people in the past aren't there (or at least are treatable). So that it is often hard for people at 65 to keep up with their old jobs if it involves physical or mental activty which many do.
> 
> But no way would an almost 70 year old be expected to look for work.


That's what is happening here to , it used to be 65 for men and 60 for women but it's gradually going up to 65 for women too . I think women like me born 59 will be the roughly the first to have to wait till 65 to get a pension and then it's going up to age 66 for both men and women


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Afternoon folks, so sorry to hear of husbands actions that's just awful for poor you and Gage. Glad you can have a good vent on here.
> Just had a call from SIL thanking us for lovely bouquet of flowers I took for her on Saturday. She remembered what the occasion was, finally so that's good. On a brighter note, I went for eye check up earlier and got a perfect 2020 score. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes and the new lens implants are perfect. One eye has long sight correction lens and other has short sight correction. The brain learns to synchronise the sight and no need for any glasses. yay! Very happy. So am amusing myself this afternoon with my afghan squares. Love the mermaid tails, might just have to do a couple for our adopted kids to go with their fishy hats. Another something to add to my list of to do projects. Cheers and hugs Fan


YAY Fan. Great news on the eyes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I think it would cost her to change her flight and she is supposed to get counselling all week that she is there.


I know it will seem like a very long week for you but hopefully it will be uneventful and your daughter will be home safe and sound


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank God he had called the Pastor over and more so that the Pastor saw the truth and took action. Bless that man for doing what needed done.
> I know it's very hard, what she's going through, and Gwen, and Joy's daughters also, but I hope that when all the smoke passes, they will be in a much better place, realizing how strong and brave they truely are.


You are so right. I told our daughter how proud I am of her for being strong. 
Where are these bully husbands coming from? Is it the time of year?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite hopeful, Bonnie that I will be able to keep a 'naked' connection to the internet, just hanging in there to see exactly what I can do.


Julie what is a naked connection?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Tami, wrapping you in warm hugs.


From me too Tami


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What if you increased the circles and then decreased them again over 5 or 6 rows. Start with say 2, increase each end on 3 rows then decrease each end on 3 rows? Done in Stocking Stitch. Or maybe kfb into 3 stitches and then work a few rows SS before k2 togx3? A bit like a bobble but with more rows between them so it is flatter
> I've got too much going on to try it- both with everything going on and all the knitting I've managed to get lined up to do. Why do I do that so often?


That is what I am going to try next. I did try that way the other night but I don't think my spacing was right because my circle looked funny.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Between yours and Ohio Joys daughters I am in tears here. It is so hard tocomprehend how people can be like this.
> Even if you were there you couldn't help really but how you must want to be with her. Can she come earlier? And if you were there you may not be safe either.
> Yet again prayers are 'all' we can offer. And being here to listen.
> 
> ...


I am hoping she is getting good counselling this week Margaret. Believe me I thought about going but she wouldn't be able to give me the address of the safe house. I know which city but that is all. I hope they have a place to hide vehicles because she drove there and the car is in his business name so I think he is going to report it stolen. I would be surprised if he hasn't already.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am zooming the pages and forgetting a lot of what I have read! LOL

Kate.... oh wow, look at how much Caitlin has grown. I cant believe its been 9 months. She is just gorgeous.

Julie... Hurray for the TV working again.  I hope the water leak issues get sorted quickly... I should think that whoever's responsibility that is it surely isnt yours. Big big hugs. I do hope you dont need to have the upheaval of moving again.... but golly your rent amount is huge! 

Darrowil.... not long now for the big move.! And I see that you are going to be spending quite a bit of time with Elizabeth.... aaww lovely. 

DD has gone home today.... fingers crossed no nausea. Still to take antibiotics for a few more days. She is looking better than she did. She was sooooo pale a few days ago. 

And for all of us who have family members ill or going through problems, I hope things improve quickly and thinking of you all.

Gwen..... how is your DD's situation? I hope she is managing to move forward.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Lovely family, Gwen. Nice that you were able to get everyone together.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I don't (I like Per Una jeans), but DH wouldn't wear anything else but Levi's, although he grouches that "the stitching is not right/they've used two colours of thread/they've changed that pattern/ wouldn't have been allowed in my day/not one pair manufactured here or in the US any longer/ yada, yada, yada" :shock: :lol: When he worked there I did wear Levi's and so did most of our family and friends as DH could get them for about half price! (Same price as they sold them to the shops)


Half price here would be great. Levi jeans here are around $100. pair! :shock: I love them but no way have I afforded that for a long time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> What a horrible, worrying situation, he does not sound like a well man. I'm so glad Susan has got a restraining order. {{{hugs}}} to you all.


Agreed. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What Joy has said about you Sam and the KTP is so true. Thank you for your leadership!


 :thumbup: Ditto...... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you people are making me blush. you just don't know how much fun i am having. --- sam


Good to hear, but its all true Sam....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wet day here- first day of Autumn. Busy day ahead, various tasks to be done. I would like to say a very big thank you to all the Tea Party- for all the kindness and caring you have shown me. It is both humbling and heartening. I will be offline much of today.


Aaaww we love you Julie.

I forgot it was our first day Autumn today.... and it was 33C. It actually felt hotter to me..... must be the stress.

28C tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Mary I love the mermaid tails. They are awesome. Glad you had a good visit with Bellas family.
> 
> I am ok and I do not fear Greg and he knows this. I will have no hesitation to phone the police if her were to try anything stupid.
> Thank you all again for your love and support. It means the world to me. ❤❤


Sending lots of hugs for you and Gage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> My prayers are with you. Thank goodness she is safe and that he showed his true colours to the Pastor. She has you to come to soon, so just hang on till then.


RE Mags..... oh no. Ditto. More hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the hugs and thoughts everyone. Yes, that time has come. DB does not believe there will be any question as to whether or not pallative care becomes hospice care sometime this week. Seeing Mom today, I have to agree that the time has come. Mom can not get out of bed now, even with help, though she has not been able to stand in over a year. I had to coax her to eat a sandwich for her lunch, and she would only take a sip of water. Her nurse got her to eat some applesauce for some kind of liquid. Mom did seem to at least know she should know me, as she called me honey. Close enough. Anyway. The decision will be made at some point this week. And very little doubt what that will be. But no idea how long Mom will be on hospice care.


So sorry to hear this. Sending lots of gentle hugs your way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 41.... I must go to bed. Am nearly asleep sitting here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Julie what is a naked connection?


I was wondering that too. The mind boggles!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I forgot it was our first day Autumn today.... and it was 33C. It actually felt hotter to me..... must be the stress.
> 
> 28C tomorrow.


First day of spring here today and guess what...........it's raining!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> First day of spring here today and guess what...........it's raining!


Well please keep it down that way 😄It is quite springlike here today and hooray my flower beds in the back garden are not swimming pools any more not exactly flower beds either , look more like mud baths . But fingers crossed they will be flower beds again soon . Back garden is a sorry site though . I was hoping that some bulbs would survive being water logged for so long but I can't see any peeping through at all


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mags - I hope your DD is able to get to you very soon, but at least you know she is safe for now.
Mel - What a rotten time you are having! I agree you need to get out of this situation both for your sake and for Gage's. None of this can be helping your health issues either, take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well please keep it down that way 😄It is quite springlike here today and hooray my flower beds in the back garden are not swimming pools any more not exactly flower beds either , look more like mud baths . But fingers crossed they will be flower beds again soon . Back garden is a sorry site though . I was hoping that some bulbs would survive being water logged for so long but I can't see any peeping through at all


It has been raining here, too, although it has stopped now, so it may be on its way up to you! On the other hand, we have been quite lucky with our spring bulbs. The snowdrops are beginning to fade now, and the crocus are going the same way, but we have daffodils everywhere and some hyacinth. Sorry! I'm not gloating really, I am sure you need a few cheerful splashes of colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie what is a naked connection?


Broadband without a homephone. i.e., using Mobile only. I think I have failed to mention my concern about your daughter's situation, Marilynn, still the best part of a week to wait- hoping all goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am zooming the pages and forgetting a lot of what I have read! LOL
> 
> Kate.... oh wow, look at how much Caitlin has grown. I cant believe its been 9 months. She is just gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Cathy!
Glad DD is looking a bit better.
I will have to spend a bit of time on the phone this morning- was out yesterday, and then tired and sore when I got home- it's annoying when one is cramping (I was going to say in day time) but any time is not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww we love you Julie.
> 
> I forgot it was our first day Autumn today.... and it was 33C. It actually felt hotter to me..... must be the stress.
> 
> 28C tomorrow.


I am starting to realise that! 
You will enjoy it at 28*C, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was wondering that too. The mind boggles!! :shock: :shock:


Just internet, no phone! I think it is meant to appeal to the young!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks great and I'm officially jealous of your yarn shop it looks lovely and big 😍


It is a fantastic shop and the people in there are genuinely nice -- I keep saying that I'm going to spend more time there as she has lunch and learn sessions and groups that meet there several time a week. It's my favorite block in my town -- the catering business a couple of doors down has a sandwich - salad counter which fantastic sandwiches (where I get the Swedish meatball submarine sandwich with lingonberry jam.

Are you familiar with the term "submarine sandwich"? It's also called a Hoagie in some places --

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=submarine+sandwich&id=3031F15A8288C435A601CB4FFF057D35E143040A&FORM=IARRTH

And, my hairdresser is on the other side of the yarn shop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers to all the "daughters" - and since I'm old enough to be Mel's mom also - she's an honorary daughter. Hope you all find some peace and harmony -- and most of all love, safety and confidence to move forward in your lives.

Bless you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> It has been raining here, too, although it has stopped now, so it may be on its way up to you! On the other hand, we have been quite lucky with our spring bulbs. The snowdrops are beginning to fade now, and the crocus are going the same way, but we have daffodils everywhere and some hyacinth. Sorry! I'm not gloating really, I am sure you need a few cheerful splashes of colour!


You just gloat away :lol: I have actually got quite a lot in my front gardens as they slope slightly so rain water didn't collect in puddles 
But the back garden is dismal I spotted one daffodil and that's just leaves no flower. You could be right about the rain as its turned quite grey here now 
No doubt waiting for me to take the dog out again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Broadband without a homephone. i.e., using Mobile only. I think I have failed to mention my concern about your daughter's situation, Marilynn, still the best part of a week to wait- hoping all goes well.


Aaah well that means we are naked too :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is a fantastic shop and the people in there are genuinely nice -- I keep saying that I'm going to spend more time there as she has lunch and learn sessions and groups that meet there several time a week. It's my favorite block in my town -- the catering business a couple of doors down has a sandwich - salad counter which fantastic sandwiches (where I get the Swedish meatball submarine sandwich with lingonberry jam.
> 
> Are you familiar with the term "submarine sandwich"? It's also called a Hoagie in some places --
> 
> ...


Yes I'm familiar with the term submarine sandwich but often wondered what a hoagie was now I know 
There is a shop here called subway were you can choose what goes in your sub . They are turning into a kind of macdonalds or Costa coffee because they are everywhere .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


I'm so sorry your daughter is in this trouble, so stressful for the while family. I'm glad she is in a safe place. Are there children involved? So upsetting for them if there are. I'm sure you will be relieved when she/they arrive at you house. I hope all goes well

Ohio Joy, it's sad that Susans situation has got so bad that a restraining order was needed but good that everyone is safe. It's not sounding like there is any hope of Ben seeking proper treatment. 
I so agree with your comments about this being a wonderful group of friends even if many have never met.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Aaah well that means we are naked too :lol:


You take care it's a bit chilly up there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, would love to hike with you.
Sam, sorry no pics. Forgot camera and cell doesn't do vast landscapes well. Will try to remember camera tomorrow. My book group are taking a trip from Lake Isabella, south thru Bodfish and Caliente and lunch in Tehachapi. This is traveling thru hills and canyons.
Mel, my heart breaks for you and Gage. Does feel as if you need to separate to start healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well change of plans. Maryanne has been held up- this time becuase she was coughinhg a lot so they wanted to checkthat she wan't going to infect everyone else. Not sure where she is!But she has been put up by the airline and provided with meals for 24 hours and she should be arriving home 24 hours late. So staying here another night. Was going to stay here 2nights and then we were going to Mum for a few days.Now think I might go straight to Mums once we pick up Maryanne.
> Thursday the Clipsall 500 starts- a car race which uses the streets near Maraynne's place so her lac is extremely noisy for 4 days and she always gets out. Which is why we are getting her out (normally she comes to us but we are 'homeless' so that won't work).
> Vicky and I are rather disappointed as our 10 days there is gradually wittling away to only a few!
> Pray that Maryanne will be able to get back tomorrow without any further problems would be appreciated.


Oh dear, well I have everything crossed as well, so God willing she'll be home soon and nothing else will eat into your Elizabeth time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I think it would cost her to change her flight and she is supposed to get counselling all week that she is there.


Counseling right away is good, so maybe the week in safe house is sadly a good thing, but I know that you and all of us will feel much better when she's safely home with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time Bonnie . There is a bit of a teasing discussion going on in my house recently about Canada . My youngest has been saying for almost a year now that he would like to live in Canada
> ( told him I am his mother and I forbid him to move that far away )
> Well now my middle son is teasing him because he has got a bonus from work and he and the girlfriend are looking into going to Canada for a holiday
> They think they have found a really good deal so will see what happens
> Youngest says he's the brother and that he should go instead of girlfriend 😄


 :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> What if you increased the circles and then decreased them again over 5 or 6 rows. Start with say 2, increase each end on 3 rows then decrease each end on 3 rows? Done in Stocking Stitch. Or maybe kfb into 3 stitches and then work a few rows SS before k2 togx3? A bit like a bobble but with more rows between them so it is flatter
> I've got too much going on to try it- both with everything going on and all the knitting I've managed to get lined up to do. Why do I do that so often?


That's the way I've been trying it--it's not quite standing out enough, though that pattern someone posted does look similar--I have yet to work out how the 'bars' between the circles goes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here is YouTube video of Sand Canyon. It is 15 minutes long, a very windy day and the wild flowers had a later year than this year. But you can see the beauty and vastness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You are so right. I told our daughter how proud I am of her for being strong.
> Where are these bully husbands coming from? Is it the time of year?


I think a lot of them are created in a cycle of bullying,learned behavior and they don't choose to rise above it and become a better man. 
The others, just weak, I think, or mentally unstable. 
My DH grew up in drama and abuse and says, I grew up in all that, I don't have to live like that now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am hoping she is getting good counselling this week Margaret. Believe me I thought about going but she wouldn't be able to give me the address of the safe house. I know which city but that is all. I hope they have a place to hide vehicles because she drove there and the car is in his business name so I think he is going to report it stolen. I would be surprised if he hasn't already.


Hopefully the shelter called the police and handled the whole car thing. 
Well on the plus side, he won't be popular in church anymore, and word will spread which may affect his business.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love that you love learning. Keeps us young.
Mags, so sorry about your DD. Glad she is in safe house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaah well that means we are naked too :lol:


 :shock: :XD: And me too as scary as that is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how were the hot springs - bet they felt good - was the air cold? --- sam


It was beautiful there 5C/40something F, you sit in the pools, one is. 100F, the other 88 &there are mountains all around you. Since it was during the week there were maximum 25 people & the pools are huge.
I hope this link works, I googled images of Fairmont hot springs.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fairmont+hot+springs&qpvt=fairmont+hot+springs&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm familiar with the term submarine sandwich but often wondered what a hoagie was now I know
> There is a shop here called subway were you can choose what goes in your sub . They are turning into a kind of macdonalds or Costa coffee because they are everywhere .


Subway is everywhere here in the states too. I have one about a 3 minute walk away but have only been there once or twice in all the time we've lived here.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers to all the "daughters" - and since I'm old enough to be Mel's mom also - she's an honorary daughter. Hope you all find some peace and harmony -- and most of all love, safety and confidence to move forward in your lives.
> 
> Bless you all.


I couldn't say it any better. Prayers for all of you that there are better days ahead.

WI Joy


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Rookie: In case you didn't hear, our Hobby Lobby is closing on Friday!! Bummer.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We only got about two inches of snow but I'm sticking to jy original plan of spending the day knitting.

I'm putting a roast in the crockpot so I'll be good for the whole day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time Bonnie . There is a bit of a teasing discussion going on in my house recently about Canada . My youngest has been saying for almost a year now that he would like to live in Canada
> ( told him I am his mother and I forbid him to move that far away )
> Well now my middle son is teasing him because he has got a bonus from work and he and the girlfriend are looking into going to Canada for a holiday
> They think they have found a really good deal so will see what happens
> Youngest says he's the brother and that he should go instead of girlfriend 😄


What part of the country would they visit?
I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want them to move here. The past 10 yrs there have been lots of people come from the UK to work in the oil industry as they were such good paying jobs but that is now gone
Canada certainly has lots of beautiful things to see but unless they have several months would not begin to see it all. I have not been east of the Toronto area but hope to someday get to the Maritimes. Quebec has lots of historic things in Quebec City. People think there is nothing to see on the praries but flat endless fields but there are some lovely river valleys in the south & when you get farther north where we are there are endless lakes.
The badlands of southern Alberta are really interesting-an amazing dinosaur exhibit at the Tyrell museum & the Rockies are so beautiful as is the Sunshine coast where Marilynn lives.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I will tell her Gwen, thank you. She said she would try to call me later today but I haven't heard back from her. There are grown children who don't live st home any more. They have no idea what he is like because when anyone is around he either stays in his office or is just Mr. Wonderful.
> He is a major controller.


Thank goodness the kids are grown. I hope they will understand what is happening &not blame her. Hopefully the pastor will tell them what he saw if they. Have any doubts about their Dads behavior.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You take care it's a bit chilly up there! :lol: :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Pacer. I've added it to my library. Thinking it would be a cute Christmas present for the DGDs.


pacer said:


> I actually took a picture of an adult male using the blue mermaid tail. It might do well to add on a few more inches depending on how much they want to cover up, but not necessary. The man was a smaller sized man. It would not be big enough for someone Matthew's size. It does knit up pretty fast. It took me less than two weeks to make with working overtime hours. Size 19 needles and two strands of chunky yarn make for a fast knit. The pattern is Jean Lafitte's Mermaid (Lap Blanket/Sack) found on Ravelry as a free pattern. I did make a few small adjustments on my second one which I liked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what is happening here to , it used to be 65 for men and 60 for women but it's gradually going up to 65 for women too . I think women like me born 59 will be the roughly the first to have to wait till 65 to get a pension and then it's going up to age 66 for both men and women


It's gradually gong up to 67 here as well. I think it's terrible because those who have no other pensions & must depend on that are often the ones who are in physically challenging jobs-janitors, waitresses, manual laborers etc. Who physically cannot work another 2 yrs 
We. Have all paid into these programs all our working life & it is our money, if the government hadn't robbed from the kitty the money would be there & for them to say that our generation is such a great burden is nuts, so many never live to collect a dime & the death benefit payout is $2500, I think
Our Canada pension is paid by the employee & employer, not the government but the money is sent to the government & they are to keep it for us, what a crock! One they put on the news it is a benefit, NOT, it's our money.
OK! Better get off that soap box, this is one of my pet peaves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wrapping you in comforting virtual hugs Tami. Will pray that the short time left will be meaningful and comfortable.


tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the hugs and thoughts everyone. Yes, that time has come. DB does not believe there will be any question as to whether or not pallative care becomes hospice care sometime this week. Seeing Mom today, I have to agree that the time has come. Mom can not get out of bed now, even with help, though she has not been able to stand in over a year. I had to coax her to eat a sandwich for her lunch, and she would only take a sip of water. Her nurse got her to eat some applesauce for some kind of liquid. Mom did seem to at least know she should know me, as she called me honey. Close enough. Anyway. The decision will be made at some point this week. And very little doubt what that will be. But no idea how long Mom will be on hospice care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> First day of spring here today and guess what...........it's raining!


Here the first day of spring is March 21st,On the equinox. I thought it would be the same all over the northern hemisphere?
Definitely not spring here, down to -34C/-30F last night but to warm up over the next few days, thank goodness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, my DD is in a very stable position now. Just waiting to see what develops and not rushing into filing for divorce at this time. And fortunately she may have 5 kids but also a decent income and oldest son is contirbuting to the rent. (he is 19, works and attends college and volunteered to help out; I'm very proud of him for doing so.)



darowil said:


> Between yours and Ohio Joys daughters I am in tears here. It is so hard tocomprehend how people can be like this.
> Even if you were there you couldn't help really but how you must want to be with her. Can she come earlier? And if you were there you may not be safe either.
> Yet again prayers are 'all' we can offer. And being here to listen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is good that the safe house is also providing counseling. She is in my prayers as well as you. I know you will feel better once you can wrap your arms around her.



mags7 said:


> I think it would cost her to change her flight and she is supposed to get counselling all week that she is there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaet, looking forward to photos of the dream kitchen. Hope Maryann is feeling better & they let her on the plane soon.

Mary, love the mermaid tails, cute, Maybe my GD needs one??
Great that the silent auction went well. I'm sure Bellas family consider you one of their guardian angles.

Melody, I'm sorry things have got so bad at your house, I hope the counsellor can help you either get Greg out or quickly help you find another place & that you will have help available to move if needed. 

Desert Joy, ounds like a beautiful place for a hike, like Sam, I would love to see pictures.

Kate, great photo of Caitlin, she sure is growing fast.

Cathy, glad you DD is out of hospital & hopefully she will be back to normal soon. 

Sorleena, congrats to your DS on the new job, hope it's something he loves.

Well, it took forever to get caught up & I'm sure I've missed commenting on several things but must get off here & get some things done before bowling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen the Levi's that high but we also have Levi's here around $30.


sugarsugar said:


> Half price here would be great. Levi jeans here are around $100. pair! :shock: I love them but no way have I afforded that for a long time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers to all the "daughters" - and since I'm old enough to be Mel's mom also - she's an honorary daughter. Hope you all find some peace and harmony -- and most of all love, safety and confidence to move forward in your lives.
> 
> Bless you all.


Very well said Jeanette, and I would like to join in with those sentiments too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaah well that means we are naked too :lol:


I'm 'clothed' but both my boys are naked! I think the young ones think that a house phone is an obsolete invention nowadays! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was beautiful there 5C/40something F, you sit in the pools, one is. 100F, the other 88 &there are mountains all around you. Since it was during the week there were maximum 25 people & the pools are huge.
> I hope this link works, I googled images of Fairmont hot springs.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fairmont+hot+springs&qpvt=fairmont+hot+springs&FORM=IGRE


Looks a fabulous place Bonnie and spectacular scenery!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link for Sand Canyon, etc. Really enjoyed watching it


sassafras123 said:


> Here is YouTube video of Sand Canyon. It is 15 minutes long, a very windy day and the wild flowers had a later year than this year. But you can see the beauty and vastness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only scary if they choose to skype naked! ROFL


Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :XD: And me too as scary as that is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope taking out the s will make Sassafras's link work - it's a video of Sand Canyon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW....that does look wonderful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It was beautiful there 5C/40something F, you sit in the pools, one is. 100F, the other 88 &there are mountains all around you. Since it was during the week there were maximum 25 people & the pools are huge.
> I hope this link works, I googled images of Fairmont hot springs.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fairmont+hot+springs&qpvt=fairmont+hot+springs&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I was wondering that too. The mind boggles!! :shock: :shock:


This is getting too funny. My oh my, but where you have taken my mind.

On the serious note, it will be fun to find out what it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie and Sassafras, thank you so much for the visuals of Hot Springs and one of the desert hikes!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DB and SIL left about an hour ago. I then went and voted. Today is suppose to hit 74F and then around 4 pm we are due to get thunderstorms. The rest of the week will be cooler but dry supposedly. 

It was a wonderful with family but am now enjoying the quiet. Poor Sydney has been just beside himself as he doesn't do well with other people. He is such a shy guy. Here's what he did this morning when brother sat in the chair next to me and SIL on the sofa. Poor baby......all 80+ pounds of him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

1 March '16

March is nutrition month. Nutrition Month is celebrated every March, and is sponsored by the Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics. Nutrition Month focuses on helping people to make correct food choices as well as developing good eating and exercising habits.

1973 saw the launch of Nutrition Week by presidential proclamation, and by 1980 it had been transformed to cover the entire month of March. Federal and state governments as well as the American Dietetic Association (as the Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics was then known) enthusiastically embraced Nutrition Month as an excellent vehicle to promote healthy eating and as a way to educate the public.

Nutrition Month is centered around a different theme each year, and during the years 1977 to 1980, Nutribird, who had a bright green cabbage for his head and a bold orange carrot beak, was the logo for the month.

Themes for Nutrition Month have included:

1973. Invest in YourselfBuy Nutrition
1978. Nutribird Says: Eat a Balanced Diet Every Day
1989. A Lifetime DecisionChoose Good Nutrition
1994. Nutrition Fuels Fitness
2002. Start Today for a Healthy Tomorrow
2014. Enjoy the Taste of Eating Right

Fun Food Facts
To make eating healthily more interesting, some fun food facts:

Banana plants are members of the herb family.
Strawberries contain more vitamin C than oranges.
Coffee beans are the seeds of the fruit of the coffee plant.
One can of soda contains around 10 teaspoons of sugar.
A hardboiled egg will spin but a soft-boiled one wont.
A medium-sized potato is a similar size to a computer mouse.
Only wash grapes just before you eat them as they keep better unwashed.

The Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics makes it easy to celebrate Nutrition Month as they have a bundle of activity hand-outs and nutrition tip sheets available for children and adults. They suggest trying out a new healthy food each week to give variety, eating at some of the many ethnic restaurants as they often offer lots of healthy options, and varying cooking methods as this gives foods a different taste.

Enjoy Nutrition Month every March, eat well and live healthy, and then carry on for the rest of the year!

march is hemophilia day. Sadly, there are many life-threatening medical conditions that many of us know little to nothing about, unless we happen to have a family member who suffers from such a condition. Thankfully, nowadays most people realize how very important it is to get the word out about various diseases in order to raise awareness about the difficulties some of those around us have to deal with every day. Hemophilia Awareness Month was created to do just that: shed some light on a condition that is still unknown to many, and find ways to help hemophiliacs who may feel all alone with their problems, or simply lack the financial means necessary to keep their illness under control.

In short, hemophilia is a disease that prevents the blood from clotting after an injury, meaning that a sufferer simply bleeds on and on, something that can easily cause serious health consequences, or even death.

If you dont know much about this serious medical condition, this is the perfect time to change that and help make the world just a little bit better!

The History of Hemophilia Awareness Month

In order to understand why Hemophilia Awareness Month is so important, it is necessary to know a bit of the diseases history. It is hard to say when exactly people started suffering from it, but it was first discovered in the 10th century, when physicians began to look deeper into the cases of various people, especially men and boys, who bled to death from seemingly minor injuries. Sadly, however, the physicians of the 10th century were in no way equipped to study the condition properly, and so hemophiliacs were forced to wait until the 19th century for some answers. In the meantime, many people continued to suffer from the disease, with some of the most noted cases being those of European royal family members, such as Queen Victorias son Prince Leopold. Prince Leopold died at a young age due to internal hemorrhaging caused by a relatively minor fall. At the time, the condition was treated with aspirin, which unbeknownst to the people of the day, only caused it to worsen, as it made the blood of the hemophiliac even thinner than it would have been normally. In 1803, Dr. John Conrad Otto began extensively studying the people he called bleeders, and slowly ways to avoid spontaneous, profuse bleeding were discovered, such as the administration of clotting factors. Unfortunately, however, a definitive cure has not yet been found. It is estimated that 400,000 people the world over suffer from hemophilia, many of which cannot afford proper treatment.

How to Celebrate Hemophilia Awareness Month

Scientists and doctors all over the world work tirelessly trying to find a cure for this illness, but that does not mean that people who are not doctors or scientists cannot do anything to help combat it. Various social media we have access to today, such as Facebook and Twitter to name but a few, are incredible tools that can be used to help more people find out about hemophilia. These people can in turn make even a small donation to the World Federation of Hemophilia, which helps fund the research needed to finally beat the disease and also pay for treatment for those unable to do it themselves. So play your part in raising awareness for hemophilia this Marchlike or follow the World Federation of Hemophilia on your preferred social network, and then share, like and retweet! As the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge proved in 2014, everyone has the power to make a change, and what is a tiny gesture to you can mean the world to someone else.

march is umbrella day. Over four thousand years ago the first umbrella took shape. Whether the inventor was looking for a way to beat the heat or to stave off the rain is anyones guess. The one thing that we do know is how indebted we are to the invention of this great device. It has branched well beyond the weather to become a fashion accessory, a useful device for photographers and even a great prop when jumping off of a building (this only works in the movies!).

Since March is Umbrella Month, its a good idea to know at least seven great things which will help you to be able to make the most out of the month.

7 Important Things to Know for Umbrella Month

Buy an Umbrella  One of the greatest ways to celebrate umbrella month is to go out and buy a cool umbrella. Have you had your eye on one for a while? Now is the time to go out and buy it. Guaranteed you will get a lot of use out of it as spring takes hold.

Learn a New Dance  While Fred Astaire might have tossed his aside to dance in the rain, there are plenty of traditional dances in China and Japan which incorporate the use of a good umbrella. You can kick off umbrella month by learning a fun new dance.

Decorate the Porch  One of the many ways that you can use an umbrella is through decoration. Whether you are adding an umbrella to the patio furniture or you are hanging a decorative umbrella on the wall, you will enjoy the look it gives your home for umbrella month.

Get to Know the History  The original version of the umbrella might have been invented over four thousand years ago, but it was not until recently that the folding version we know today was invented. It can be fun to get to know the history of the umbrella as a tribute to umbrella month.

Go to a Jazz Funeral  There are many people who celebrate death rather than mourn it. This is the idea behind the jazz funeral in New Orleans. The parasol is used often as a decorative part of the dancing and pageantry which surrounds the affair.

Umbrellas in Art  Look at many of the paintings throughout history in the different nations around the world and you will be able to see all of the different umbrellas which have been used. You will be able to enjoy looking at the many different ways in which umbrellas have been used as you celebrate umbrella month.

Go Out in the Rain  Probably one of the best ways to celebrate Umbrella Month is to get out in the rain. Enjoy being able to stand out in the rain while not getting soaked. Your dry clothes will be a great reminder of how fortunate we are to have these devices in our lives.

Whereas in the 1800s it was not considered to be appropriate for a man to go out in public using an umbrella, now it is suitable for any person to use an umbrella for anything they like.

Remember this and all of those who have helped to add to the modern design of the umbrella as you enjoy umbrella month.

the first day of march is pig day. The Pig is a wholly underrated animal, so this special day was created in 1972 to attempt to elevate awareness of the intellectual prowess, adaptability and general tastiness of the humble Pig.

Celebrate Pig Day by tying pink ribbons to trees to symbolise curly pink tails, and then either give the poor piggies a break in recognition of their service, or tuck into a nice bacon sarnie  your choice.

the first day of march is also fruit compote day. Often overlooked as baby food, compotes can be surprisingly grown-up and sophisticated if theyre prepared in the right way. Its time to take these dishes out of the nursery by celebrating Fruit Compote Day! Compote is the French word for mixture, and almost any fruit can be used, except for strawberries, as they dont cook well.

Fruit compotes can be made with either fresh fruits or with dried, reconstituted fruit. A very grown-up way to re-hydrate those apricots or apple slices is to soak them in cider, or even Champagne, before adding them to a mix of summer berries. Compotes can be spiced up, as well. Add a few cloves and some cinnamon to a simmering pot of plums, apples and blackberries for a warming winter treat.

To really add an air of sophistication, finely shred some mint leaves and sprinkle them over the compote to add colour and a fresh counterpoint to all that fruitiness.

the first day of march is also horse protection day. Horse Protection Day was created by Colleen Paige to educate people regarding the welfare of horses.

Ideas for Horse Protection Day can range from fostering, adopting, or sponsoring a horse thats in desperate need of some love and care, to setting up a stall to bring attention to the issue of horse welfare.

Further ideas for Horse Protection Day can include organising an adoption event in your town or city, with the help of a local animal charity, as well as organising an event to get food to horses that desperately need it in your area.

Local riding stables should also be made aware of Horse Protection Day, while you could spend the day looking after the horse of a neighbour or friend.

Humorous ways of drawing attention to the day can include dressing up as a horse and collecting for a horse welfare charity and organising a horse-themed party.

Which sport is Civil War General Abner Doubleday associated with?
Baseball
Basketball
Football
Hockey

The shortest war in history was between Zanzibar and England in 1896. Zanzibar surrendered after 38 minutes.

March 1
1994 - Justin Bieber
1954 - Ron Howard
1927 - Harry Belafonte

March 1, 1961
President John F. Kennedy established the Peace Corps.

Answer: Abner Doubleday was a career United States Army officer and Union general in the American Civil War. He fired the first shot in defense of Fort Sumter, the opening battle of the war, and had a pivotal role in the early fighting at the Battle of Gettysburg. Doubleday has been historically credited with inventing baseball, although this appears to be untrue. The Mills Commission was appointed in 1905 to determine the origin of baseball. The committee's final report, stated that "the first scheme for playing baseball, according to the best evidence obtainable to date, was devised by Abner Doubleday at Cooperstown, New York, in 1839. However, there is considerable evidence to dispute this claim. Baseball historian George B. Kirsch has described the results of the Mills Commission as a "myth". Despite the lack of solid evidence linking Doubleday to the origins of baseball, Cooperstown, New York became the home of what is today the National Baseball Hall of Fame in 1937.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwennie your dog is gorgeous, thanks for sharing you're big baby with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - i left out mags 'man'. he is most absolutely ordered to join the other three. thanks sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> 4 men Sam Gwen , Joy, and mags daughters and Mel are all having serious problems Hopefully they can all sort out a more happy future for themselves and their children


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great photos of the hot springs. We are booked into a motel in Rotorua at Easter. It is our most famous thermal area, with hot springs, bubbling mud pools etc. will get some photos to share with you all while we are there.'
It's wonderful seeing all the special places we like to visit, it brings our world and people so much closer together.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> 1 March '16
> 
> March is nutrition month. Nutrition Month is celebrated every March, and is sponsored by the Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics. Nutrition Month focuses on helping people to make correct food choices as well as developing good eating and exercising habits.
> 
> ...


Sam, you have left out St David's Day. St David is the patron saint of Wales. I don't know whether we have any Welsh TP members, but I am sure if we do, they will be waving either leeks or daffodils in your direction in a none too friendly fashion! My Welsh friend has been over for a cup of tea this afternoon and told me she was making a leek soup for dinner tonight!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* am I understanding she would need to get a europass before going abroad? If so, where does one get one?


~~~Yes, she needs to get one before she leaves. I think you would have to google where in your area they are sold...usually a travel agent (of course, my info is many years old!  ).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to maryanne to help get her over the cough and get her home safely. remind her to put vicks on her feet. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well change of plans. Maryanne has been held up- this time becuase she was coughinhg a lot so they wanted to checkthat she wan't going to infect everyone else. Not sure where she is!But she has been put up by the airline and provided with meals for 24 hours and she should be arriving home 24 hours late. So staying here another night. Was going to stay here 2nights and then we were going to Mum for a few days.Now think I might go straight to Mums once we pick up Maryanne.
> Thursday the Clipsall 500 starts- a car race which uses the streets near Maraynne's place so her lac is extremely noisy for 4 days and she always gets out. Which is why we are getting her out (normally she comes to us but we are 'homeless' so that won't work).
> Vicky and I are rather disappointed as our 10 days there is gradually wittling away to only a few!
> Pray that Maryanne will be able to get back tomorrow without any further problems would be appreciated.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, didn't realize she already had an agency. That's true Rookie. How exiting.
> 
> Gwen, what an amazing opportunity for your DD. Now my only question is, will you fit in the suitcase?? :wink:


~~~And if you for some reason can't go, Gwen....there some aunties around who will volunteer to represent you! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaah well that means we are naked too :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spring doesn't arrive here until sunday - 20 march. --- sam --- we are to get a major snow storm for the first day of march. in like a lion - - - - -.



angelam said:


> First day of spring here today and guess what...........it's raining!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You take care it's a bit chilly up there! :lol: :lol:


It sure is :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=submarine+sandwich&id=3031F15A8288C435A601CB4FFF057D35E143040A&FORM=IARRTH



RookieRetiree said:


> It is a fantastic shop and the people in there are genuinely nice -- I keep saying that I'm going to spend more time there as she has lunch and learn sessions and groups that meet there several time a week. It's my favorite block in my town -- the catering business a couple of doors down has a sandwich - salad counter which fantastic sandwiches (where I get the Swedish meatball submarine sandwich with lingonberry jam.
> 
> Are you familiar with the term "submarine sandwich"? It's also called a Hoagie in some places --
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think a lot of them are created in a cycle of bullying,learned behavior and they don't choose to rise above it and become a better man.
> The others, just weak, I think, or mentally unstable.
> My DH grew up in drama and abuse and says, I grew up in all that, I don't have to live like that now.


No physical abuse but plenty of drama with my mother . Got to say even though we were young it was a lot more peaceful when she wasn't there 
Some people should never marry and definitly never have children


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> We only got about two inches of snow but I'm sticking to jy original plan of spending the day knitting.
> 
> I'm putting a roast in the crockpot so I'll be good for the whole day.


Oooooh I can smell dinner what time shall I be there :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, you have left out St David's Day. St David is the patron saint of Wales. I don't know whether we have any Welsh TP members, but I am sure if we do, they will be waving either leeks or daffodils in your direction in a none too friendly fashion! My Welsh friend has been over for a cup of tea this afternoon and told me she was making a leek soup for dinner tonight!


March is craft month as well according to the email I got from Deremores this morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a super place to hike - i love to hike - not possible anymore but i did a lot of it when i was in seattle. what a blast. thanks joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here is YouTube video of Sand Canyon. It is 15 minutes long, a very windy day and the wild flowers had a later year than this year. But you can see the beauty and vastness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - i could lay in there all day drinking lemonade and munching something crunchy and salty. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It was beautiful there 5C/40something F, you sit in the pools, one is. 100F, the other 88 &there are mountains all around you. Since it was during the week there were maximum 25 people & the pools are huge.
> I hope this link works, I googled images of Fairmont hot springs.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fairmont+hot+springs&qpvt=fairmont+hot+springs&FORM=IGRE


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like subway - they have some good sales. and there vegetarian sub is not to be beat - the bread is fresh and good and the 'selections' are fresh. i think it is a good deal. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Subway is everywhere here in the states too. I have one about a 3 minute walk away but have only been there once or twice in all the time we've lived here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is really overcast here but nothing going on yet - it was to start raining about now - change to a mixture midafternoon and then start snowing around six. i'm thinking we are not going to get a whole lot if any - we were right on the edge. think it will just be sloppy wet snow and hopefully won't stick around very long. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> We only got about two inches of snow but I'm sticking to jy original plan of spending the day knitting.
> 
> I'm putting a roast in the crockpot so I'll be good for the whole day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Subway is great, we have it here too. We often stop for one when we are travelling round the country, it's good healthy and fills you up really well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I couldn't say it any better. Prayers for all of you that there are better days ahead.
> 
> WI Joy


Ditto from me too re "our daughters". Well said Joy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bentley is always running around with just diaper on - with if off if he can get away it - never for very long as he is not 'house broke' yet. --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm 'clothed' but both my boys are naked! I think the young ones think that a house phone is an obsolete invention nowadays! :shock: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that wasn't in the list i have - and i thank you for telling us about it. leek soup - sounds so good. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, you have left out St David's Day. St David is the patron saint of Wales. I don't know whether we have any Welsh TP members, but I am sure if we do, they will be waving either leeks or daffodils in your direction in a none too friendly fashion! My Welsh friend has been over for a cup of tea this afternoon and told me she was making a leek soup for dinner tonight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja - sounds like my list is kind of limiting. now we have two extra things to celebrate all month long - hope i don't run out of wine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> March is craft month as well according to the email I got from Deremores this morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, you have left out St David's Day. St David is the patron saint of Wales. I don't know whether we have any Welsh TP members, but I am sure if we do, they will be waving either leeks or daffodils in your direction in a none too friendly fashion! My Welsh friend has been over for a cup of tea this afternoon and told me she was making a leek soup for dinner tonight!


I am half Welsh!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hope taking out the s will make Sassafras's link work - it's a video of Sand Canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

March 1 is meteorlogical beginning of spring. They divide the seasons by three month sections so spring lasts until May 31, summer begins June 1 and ends August 31, etc.

I'll stick to the old ways, I think.

WI Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm 'clothed' but both my boys are naked! I think the young ones think that a house phone is an obsolete invention nowadays! :shock: :lol:


Lots of things becoming obsolete nowadays . When youngest was little we had to stop to watch " Postman Pat " empty the postbox always a full sack 
This week When out with the dog I've spotted the postman emptying the postbox twice and both times he had a couple of letters in his hand

funnily we still get mail coming through the letterbox mainly rubbish wish they would become obsolete bills too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DB and SIL left about an hour ago. I then went and voted. Today is suppose to hit 74F and then around 4 pm we are due to get thunderstorms. The rest of the week will be cooler but dry supposedly.
> 
> It was a wonderful with family but am now enjoying the quiet. Poor Sydney has been just beside himself as he doesn't do well with other people. He is such a shy guy. Here's what he did this morning when brother sat in the chair next to me and SIL on the sofa. Poor baby......all 80+ pounds of him!


Don't you think Gwen the bigger they are the bigger the baby they are 
( that sounded better in my head ) 😄


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am half Welsh!


I suppose that may mean half of you is a bit cross with Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I suppose that may mean half of you is a bit cross with Sam!


To be honest I did not pick it up, till you mentioned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of things becoming obsolete nowadays . When youngest was little we had to stop to watch " Postman Pat " empty the postbox always a full sack
> This week When out with the dog I've spotted the postman emptying the postbox twice and both times he had a couple of letters in his hand
> 
> funnily we still get mail coming through the letterbox mainly rubbish wish they would become obsolete bills too


Postage has become so expensive that I only use mail for things that I cannot do by email. I still send birthday and Christmas cards, but most other things go by the electronic route. Parcels are painfully expensive nowadays, so I often send vouchers or gift cards because of the cost of real items. Even my knitting group, which likes to make items for charity, has been forced to look for local charities, where we can drop stuff off, or for organisations which have local collection points.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I spoke too soon. It is snowing like crazy again and all that was plowed and shoveled has filled in.

I don't know if you Michigan and Ohio folks east of us are in line for this storm as well?

WI Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I did not pick it up, till you mentioned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I probably would not have thought about it, but for the fact that Mags, my Welsh friend had been over this afternoon and had wished me a happy St David's Day. I had forgotten, but had a vase of daffodils on display, and was able to assure her that I had leeks in the fridge should she need one!   
I think I got away with it...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for posting the link for Sand Canyon, etc. Really enjoyed watching it
> 
> .


Gwen, glad you saw it. The link wouldn't work for me. Do you know how I could fix it?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I spoke too soon. It is snowing like crazy again and all that was plowed and shoveled has filled in.
> 
> I don't know if you Michigan and Ohio folks east of us are in line for this storm as well?
> 
> WI Joy


I heard a weather forecast earlier today which said that everyone in the UK would have at least a small amount of snow over the next few days. As we have had none so far this winter, in my area at least, I can live with that. My perfect amount of snow is no snow at all, but snow in March rarely hangs around for long, so I will take what comes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only scary if they choose to skype naked! ROFL


 :shock: :XD: LOL! I dearly hope not!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DB and SIL left about an hour ago. I then went and voted. Today is suppose to hit 74F and then around 4 pm we are due to get thunderstorms. The rest of the week will be cooler but dry supposedly.
> 
> It was a wonderful with family but am now enjoying the quiet. Poor Sydney has been just beside himself as he doesn't do well with other people. He is such a shy guy. Here's what he did this morning when brother sat in the chair next to me and SIL on the sofa. Poor baby......all 80+ pounds of him!


 :shock: Well, poor thing, he needed his mommy, he may be Hannahs dog, but you're the mommy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No physical abuse but plenty of drama with my mother . Got to say even though we were young it was a lot more peaceful when she wasn't there
> Some people should never marry and definitly never have children


AMEN!! I wholly agree with that, I've known a few. David's mom didn't want the responsibility of the kids, gladly signed the second (a girl) away. David had a lot of anger that the state took her but left him, he didn't understand why she was special and he had to stay, he was only about 4 and she was 9 mths to a year younger.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for correct link.
KathleenDoris, Gwen and I are Welsh. Happy St. David's Day.
Bonnie, beautiful hot. Springs. You packed a lot into that trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Still snowy higher up in Sierras to hike. And by May this would be one hot hike!
Always nice to be in nature.
Hiked the Rademachers this morning with Maya and Pat. Came home and washed inside of car. Maya likes to walk thru caliche mud puddles and the car was a disaster. Will vacuum later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I probably would not have thought about it, but for the fact that Mags, my Welsh friend had been over this afternoon and had wished me a happy St David's Day. I had forgotten, but had a vase of daffodils on display, and was able to assure her that I had leeks in the fridge should she need one!
> I think I got away with it...


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wrong season, here, of course for leeks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am half Welsh!


 :thumbup: So happy St. Davids Day to you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I probably would not have thought about it, but for the fact that Mags, my Welsh friend had been over this afternoon and had wished me a happy St David's Day. I had forgotten, but had a vase of daffodils on display, and was able to assure her that I had leeks in the fridge should she need one!
> I think I got away with it...


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: So happy St. Davids Day to you!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Rookie: In case you didn't hear, our Hobby Lobby is closing on Friday!! Bummer.


Oh no; I hadn't heard that. I'm sad!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> AMEN!! I wholly agree with that, I've known a few. David's mom didn't want the responsibility of the kids, gladly signed the second (a girl) away. David had a lot of anger that the state took her but left him, he didn't understand why she was special and he had to stay, he was only about 4 and she was 9 mths to a year younger.


I can empathise with that. My parents stayed married all of their lives, but it was a stormy relationship. I remember when I was about seven, my mother was going to leave: she intended to take my brother, but I would have to stay - to care for my father! Can you imagine! A seven-year old! What I could never come to terms with was, if he was so bad that she and my brother could not stay, how was it that it was fine to leave me with him? As it happened, it never came to that. My mother was only 19 when I was born, a rather spoiled youngest child, and in some ways, I think she never did grow up. She was certainly a much better mother to my brother and sister than she ever was to me, but I do have a certain sympathy for her predicament.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wrong season, here, of course for leeks!


And daffodils, too, I would guess!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> AMEN!! I wholly agree with that, I've known a few. David's mom didn't want the responsibility of the kids, gladly signed the second (a girl) away. David had a lot of anger that the state took her but left him, he didn't understand why she was special and he had to stay, he was only about 4 and she was 9 mths to a year younger.


That must have been awful for your husband did he ever find his sister ? 
My mother tried to give my oldest brother away when he was 11 she also wanted to give me away to my dad s cousin when I was 10 . Considering she had 7 children . I can honestly say she never had a maternal bone in her body 
And she didn't mellow with age . Never once minded any of her grandchildren


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And daffodils, too, I would guess!


About 7 months to go for Daffs, maybe six.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I can empathise with that. My parents stayed married all of their lives, but it was a stormy relationship. I remember when I was about seven, my mother was going to leave: she intended to take my brother, but I would have to stay - to care for my father! Can you imagine! A seven-year old! What I could never come to terms with was, if he was so bad that she and my brother could not stay, how was it that it was fine to leave me with him? As it happened, it never came to that. My mother was only 19 when I was born, a rather spoiled youngest child, and in some ways, I think she never did grow up. She was certainly a much better mother to my brother and sister than she ever was to me, but I do have a certain sympathy for her predicament.


Mum was one of those that 'stuck by her man' come Hell or High Water, it was not good being told that she came to New Zealand only to keep the family together, when she was so miserable in the first years here, plus my dad sank further and further into his alcoholism- so teen years were pretty miserable. Always felt that my brothers were the favoured ones.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been awful for your husband did he ever find his sister ?
> My mother tried to give my oldest brother away when he was 11 she also wanted to give me away to my dad s cousin when I was 10 . Considering she had 7 children . I can honestly say she never had a maternal bone in her body
> And she didn't mellow with age . Never once minded any of her grandchildren


That is very sad. I have had a couple of friends over the years who were effectively given away, one to other family members, the other to neighbours. Both had other siblings who stayed in their birth family. Neither ever understood why they were singled out in that way. They were both lovely people, who went on to have happy families of their own, but the hurt of that apparent rejection never went away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no; I hadn't heard that. I'm sad!


That is sad, but look on the bright side, you can get some really good deals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I can empathise with that. My parents stayed married all of their lives, but it was a stormy relationship. I remember when I was about seven, my mother was going to leave: she intended to take my brother, but I would have to stay - to care for my father! Can you imagine! A seven-year old! What I could never come to terms with was, if he was so bad that she and my brother could not stay, how was it that it was fine to leave me with him? As it happened, it never came to that. My mother was only 19 when I was born, a rather spoiled youngest child, and in some ways, I think she never did grow up. She was certainly a much better mother to my brother and sister than she ever was to me, but I do have a certain sympathy for her predicament.


That would be horrible. I can understand that she was young and spoiled, but she wasn't thinking that through well. David's mom didn't have that excuse, she was much older when she had kids, she just thought that poor her, the world should owe her a living, she never held a job, and lived on welfare.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum was one of those that 'stuck by her man' come Hell or High Water, it was not good being told that she came to New Zealand only to keep the family together, when she was so miserable in the first years here, plus my dad sank further and further into his alcoholism- so teen years were pretty miserable. Always felt the my brothers were the favoured ones.


As Phillip Larkin said, "They f*** you up, your Mum and Dad". His advice, "Get out as early as you can, And don't have any kids yourself", was something I only partially followed. I certainly got away as soon as I could, but I did have four children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been awful for your husband did he ever find his sister ?
> My mother tried to give my oldest brother away when he was 11 she also wanted to give me away to my dad s cousin when I was 10 . Considering she had 7 children . I can honestly say she never had a maternal bone in her body
> And she didn't mellow with age . Never once minded any of her grandchildren


No, we registered with the child services agency that if she every tried to find him, she could contact us. I need to update that information though. That's also the main reason I set him up a facebook page. Hoping that one day though, may have to contact one of those people who do that, and maybe find his dad too, that's a whole nuther story, but he may be a great guy, we don't know.

:shock: One would think if someone didn't want to be a mother, they would stop having children, but then again we didn't have birth control as such back then either. I'm glad she didn't get away with giving any of you away and just left instead, sounds as though you were all much better with out, sadly. I'm not sure I would want her to watch the grands, she might get bored and wander off, or give them away. 
But it sounds like you've done quite well yourself and are as well adjusted as any of us.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think a lot of them are created in a cycle of bullying,learned behavior and they don't choose to rise above it and become a better man.
> The others, just weak, I think, or mentally unstable.
> My DH grew up in drama and abuse and says, I grew up in all that, I don't have to live like that now.


I agree with what you've posted, Kaye.

Don's dad turned to alcohol when my MIL's mom passed away. She loved her SIL dearly and he loved her. Don watched his parents drift apart and his dad's life go down the tubes, so to speak.It finally ended in suicide and Don, at age 19, was the one who found him after returning from the divorce hearing with his mom. He decided that he would not follow that path to the detriment of his life and family. So he/we agreed that we would not even start down that road in our marriage just a few years after his dad's death.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> As Phillip Larkin said, "They f*** you up, your Mum and Dad". His advice, "Get out as early as you can, And don't have any kids yourself", was something I only partially followed. I certainly got away as soon as I could, but I did have four children.


Got out at 18, and mum almost collapsed mentally, without me- rather a turn around, she liked the idea of me doing everything to do with housework when I had been home- gave her the freedom to be farmer instead. I am glad to say though that we got all our troubles sorted in time, and her last 9 years or so she was my best friend- never once did she come up with, 'I told you so', much as she had tried to warn me there was something not quite right with Chris, (the ex).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> As Phillip Larkin said, "They f*** you up, your Mum and Dad". His advice, "Get out as early as you can, And don't have any kids yourself", was something I only partially followed. I certainly got away as soon as I could, but I did have four children.


 And you are a fabulous mom, so it all worked out.

Marla never had children, she said she knew from a young age she didn't want to raise children, she didn't want to pass on the genetics and she didn't want to deal with raising children. Poor thing, she ended up helping me raise Christopher until we moved to Texas, she said that was enough to remind her to never get pregnant. lolol He was ADHD verrry badly, and too smart for his own good. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I agree with what you've posted, Kaye.
> 
> Don's dad turned to alcohol when my MIL's mom passed away. She loved her SIL dearly and he loved her. Don watched his parents drift apart and his dad's life go down the tubes, so to speak.It finally ended in suicide and Don, at age 19, was the one who found him after returning from the divorce hearing with his mom. He decided that he would not follow that path to the detriment of his life and family. So he/we agreed that we would not even start down that road in our marriage just a few years after his dad's death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum was one of those that 'stuck by her man' come Hell or High Water, it was not good being told that she came to New Zealand only to keep the family together, when she was so miserable in the first years here, plus my dad sank further and further into his alcoholism- so teen years were pretty miserable. Always felt the my brothers were the favoured ones.


I hope to never be so stubborn as to live miserable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you think Gwen the bigger they are the bigger the baby they are
> ( that sounded better in my head ) 😄


 :lol: :lol: Oh I absolutely agree Sonja! For some reason I see our dogs as being very good friends!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to knit group, see you all in a few hours, HUGS!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I took the "s" off the address posted.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you saw it. The link wouldn't work for me. Do you know how I could fix it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...Maya and Sydney must be connected somehow; Sydney loves to get in the mud which then ends up everywhere but especially on the sofa. In fact I just bought a sofa cover (washable) and put it over the sofa because I got tired of washing off the mud.



sassafras123 said:


> Thanks Sam. Still snowy higher up in Sierras to hike. And by May this would be one hot hike!
> Always nice to be in nature.
> Hiked the Rademachers this morning with Maya and Pat. Came home and washed inside of car. Maya likes to walk thru caliche mud puddles and the car was a disaster. Will vacuum later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that joy - please remind us when the first day of fall is about to begin - i will surely forget. it certainly would be easier to remember if it always fell on the first of the month. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> March 1 is meteorlogical beginning of spring. They divide the seasons by three month sections so spring lasts until May 31, summer begins June 1 and ends August 31, etc.
> 
> I'll stick to the old ways, I think.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I suppose that may mean half of you is a bit cross with Sam!


thanks kathleendoris -- lol --- sam       :-( :-( :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take the 's' out of http --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you saw it. The link wouldn't work for me. Do you know how I could fix it?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And you are a fabulous mom, so it all worked out.
> 
> Marla never had children, she said she knew from a young age she didn't want to raise children, she didn't want to pass on the genetics and she didn't want to deal with raising children. Poor thing, she ended up helping me raise Christopher until we moved to Texas, she said that was enough to remind her to never get pregnant. lolol He was ADHD verrry badly, and too smart for his own good. lol


Ah, I think you over estimate my skills. But it is possible to learn from the past, and from other people's mistakes. I have made plenty of mistakes with my children, but they have been my own mistakes. On the whole, I don't think my kids would say I did a bad job, although I am sure there are plenty of things I did that they have sworn never to do themselves!

Marla's point of view is very courageous, particularly if there were genetic issues in her family. It takes a degree of self-sacrifice to say, "I do not want to pass this problem on to future generations, therefore, I will not have children of my own." Her care for Christopher shows that she did have the inate ability to be a good parent, even if that was not her chosen course.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother gave 'manipulator' a whole new definition. she was thwarted of everything she wanted to do when growing up at home - but after that she pretty much got what she wanted. she was my mother and my best friend but it kind of hurt (i was never angty) when i finally realized what had been going on all those years - but i had to wait until she was gone and a few statements made by my sister rowena for me to realize it. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I can empathise with that. My parents stayed married all of their lives, but it was a stormy relationship. I remember when I was about seven, my mother was going to leave: she intended to take my brother, but I would have to stay - to care for my father! Can you imagine! A seven-year old! What I could never come to terms with was, if he was so bad that she and my brother could not stay, how was it that it was fine to leave me with him? As it happened, it never came to that. My mother was only 19 when I was born, a rather spoiled youngest child, and in some ways, I think she never did grow up. She was certainly a much better mother to my brother and sister than she ever was to me, but I do have a certain sympathy for her predicament.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> As Phillip Larkin said, "They f*** you up, your Mum and Dad". His advice, "Get out as early as you can, And don't have any kids yourself", was something I only partially followed. I certainly got away as soon as I could, but I did have four children.


In my case it was mother who got away as soon as she could . Dad died of cancer and mother started taking holidays to England that got longer each time she went . She left permanently the Christmas I was 15 and my brother 13 . i went through a stage of wanting to throttle her for leaving my brother but as I grew up I just felt sorry for her . We had a better relationship as adults


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> spring doesn't arrive here until sunday - 20 march. --- sam --- we are to get a major snow storm for the first day of march. in like a lion - - - - -.


And when it has blown through your area, it is headed our way. Did you get it yet. So far nice weather here and I cancelled my appointment for later today with the weather alert I got. We shall see. :roll: Of course, don't mind it if it doesn't hit as strongly as they are saying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> bentley is always running around with just diaper on - with if off if he can get away it - never for very long as he is not 'house broke' yet. --- sam


What a vision. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now when he is older you can tease him, but for now he thinks it is the coolest thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just stretching my legs. Got all the cast-on stitches done for the border. About 1500 stitches now. Almost done with one row but it has taken hours to get all cast on and get almost around once. Have Midsommer Murders on and I hope none of you live in this area as their rate is higher than here. Love it and such a well done show. Gorgeous homes and villages and great acting too. That is when I can look up and watch. Oh yes, their may be a picture soon but it doesn't show much while still on the needles. Looks like a bubble skirt going in at the bottom. Needs to get off the needles and flare out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I spoke too soon. It is snowing like crazy again and all that was plowed and shoveled has filled in.
> 
> I don't know if you Michigan and Ohio folks east of us are in line for this storm as well?
> 
> WI Joy


Thanks for the warning if this is the one they are warning us about.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: Oh I absolutely agree Sonja! For some reason I see our dogs as being very good friends!


I have new neighbours who have a spaniel we share a fence between gardens 
I thought Mishka might be a bit funny having a dog so close but it's funny to watch because neither bark they just stick there noses together through the gaps in the fence and almost take off as there tails spin so fast


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> In my case it was mother who got away as soon as she could . Dad died of cancer and mother started taking holidays to England that got longer each time she went . She left permanently the Christmas I was 15 and my brother 13 . i went through a stage of wanting to throttle her for leaving my brother but as I grew up I just felt sorry for her . We had a better relationship as adults


Yes, that must have been hard. At least she taught you how NOT to be a mother, but it would have been better to learn how to give love from an example of receiving it, rather than having to work it out for yourself from what was missing.

For all her failings, my mother did her utmost to see that I had a good education, and she taught me to knit, for both of which I am much in her debt.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have new neighbours who have a spaniel we share a fence between gardens
> I thought Mishka might be a bit funny having a dog so close but it's funny to watch because neither bark they just stick there noses together through the gaps in the fence and almost take off as there tails spin so fast


Obviously both are pleased to have a new friend! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Reading the stories of hard upbringing of some of you makes me very sad. But you all are survivors and it has shaped your lives accordingly. It just goes to show that out of the chaotic childhoods you have become good caring adults, and I salute you for your strength and courage. 
I count my blessings every day, that I had two wonderful parents with a good marriage of 60 years, and I found myself a wonderful husband to spend my life with. Sure we have had our challenges but we always talked through things and solved our problems together. If we had, had children I sincerely hope we would have done the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - i just looked out - we have huge flakes coming down rather heavily enough to have covered the roofs across the street since i looked outside i thought just half hour ago. so i guess we will get some snow. bailee just got her permit - heidi let her drive a little. we are all in for it now. lol eating a nice fish sandwich from arby's for dinner - thank you heidi for stopping for me. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> And when it has blown through your area, it is headed our way. Did you get it yet. So far nice weather here and I cancelled my appointment for later today with the weather alert I got. We shall see. :roll: Of course, don't mind it if it doesn't hit as strongly as they are saying.


If you get what we are getting, stay in and enjoy time at home. Our roads were awful, Matthew's art class is canceled which I am thankful for. DS#1 and I both made it home safely. I could not see out of my back window by the time I was half way home. We had snow this morning, rain changing to ice mid-day and this evening we are having heavy snow once again. The roads were completely ice this morning and ice with snow this afternoon. I am so glad for a cup of hot tea along with dinner and the opportunity to stay in until early in the morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope everyone hunkers down and stays safe in the snow storm. We've had a cloudy day here but it's fairly warm. Maybe spring is actually on the way now. I can hardly believe it's March already. :shock:

We'll go to the pool hall tonight for the group get together. One of the guys is having a birthday, so I expect they will do something for him (the last one to have a birthday got a cake). I tried not to eat it but gave in and had a piece. LOL

Meanwhile, I have to rustle up some supper before we go. I hadn't even thought about it until now! Work has been busy but at least my commute is short (since I work at home, ha ha).

Sam, have you warned the county that Bailee is going to be driving?! :XD: I hope she takes it seriously and does well. BFF is teaching one of her kids to drive now, too--I can't believe that child is 16 (I remember a toddler running around not that long ago!).

I've been knitting some mitts for Bub--to go over the riding gloves--though he likely won't need them now for a while. It's an experiment with mosaic knitting, making vertical stripes. I've gotten one done (I've actually made two but don't have a pair; the first one was too short, so I have to decide to frog that one or make another to match for me). I'll get a picture when they're done.

Hugs & blessings for all, especially those going through hard times. I know just how hard they can be, so I send good thoughts for all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> DB and SIL left about an hour ago. I then went and voted. Today is suppose to hit 74F and then around 4 pm we are due to get thunderstorms. The rest of the week will be cooler but dry supposedly.
> 
> It was a wonderful with family but am now enjoying the quiet. Poor Sydney has been just beside himself as he doesn't do well with other people. He is such a shy guy. Here's what he did this morning when brother sat in the chair next to me and SIL on the sofa. Poor baby......all 80+ pounds of him!


I think Sydney is protecting mom from these strangers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, good giggle seeing pic of "baby" Sydney on your lap. Silly Maya is laying alongside me in bed and doing her darnedest to either lay in my lap or push me half off bed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for some reason gary and heidi are both gone - glad it is them and not me. i think they are a little dumb for being out in this kind of weather. --- sam



pacer said:


> If you get what we are getting, stay in and enjoy time at home. Our roads were awful, Matthew's art class is canceled which I am thankful for. DS#1 and I both made it home safely. I could not see out of my back window by the time I was half way home. We had snow this morning, rain changing to ice mid-day and this evening we are having heavy snow once again. The roads were completely ice this morning and ice with snow this afternoon. I am so glad for a cup of hot tea along with dinner and the opportunity to stay in until early in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't we see the beginning of that one? anxious to see the finished project. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> for some reason gary and heidi are both gone - glad it is them and not me. i think they are a little dumb for being out in this kind of weather. --- sam


I was glad to get home from work and stay home! The snow looks like it may be letting up here, but we got so much more than what was forecasted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much do you have on the ground? - we have about an inch - don't know it if is done snowing or not. ---- sam



pacer said:


> I was glad to get home from work and stay home! The snow looks like it may be letting up here, but we got so much more than what was forecasted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, Matthew's butterfly is so real, it looks alive!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> didn't we see the beginning of that one? anxious to see the finished project. --- sam


You certainly did. This is the finished project. He drew the butterfly as if it was on a screen netting but enlarged. I like the finished piece. We will try to go to the print shop this week to make cards and then off to get it framed for a retirement gift. Matthew also wants a copy of the picture to frame for Bella's hospital room. He really thinks kindly of this little girl as we all do.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, that is stunning. Well done.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> how much do you have on the ground? - we have about an inch - don't know it if is done snowing or not. ---- sam


According to the official amount of snow for today, the reports indicate about 8 inches of snow today. Some of it melted off while it was raining but we still have over 5 inches on the ground. Most of that fell in just a few hours and fell on top of ice so very treacherous driving today. I saw a police car sliding today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


Oh, my gosh, Mary!! Matthew's butterfly looks so life-like that I thought it was a photo and not a drawing of his. Well done, Matthew!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, Matthew's butterfly is so real, it looks alive!


The actual drawing looks like the butterfly just landed. It really is exciting to see. He even did well with the eyes on this drawing. The picture has a little bit of glare on it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Oh, my gosh, Mary!! Matthew's butterfly looks so lifelike that I thought it was a photo and not a drawing of his. Well done, Matthew!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


I thought at first it was a photo, too! Well done, Matthew! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaet, looking forward to photos of the dream kitchen. Hope Maryann is feeling better & they let her on the plane soon.
> 
> Mary, love the mermaid tails, cute, Maybe my GD needs one??
> Great that the silent auction went well. I'm sure Bellas family consider you one of their guardian angles.
> ...


I think your DGD would love to have one of these mermaid tails. There are other patterns for them, but this one was a quick knit one which is what I needed for my busy schedule. I feel Pontuf's spirit as I used her needles that were sent to the original KAP. They are such a blessing to have.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I recall growing up with an older half-brother whose mom died very young of stomach cancer. He was about18 months old at her passing. Mom and Daddy married and had me, followed by a sister when I was almost 3 yo and a brother when I was slightly over 4 yo. Linda was so tiny and over-shadowed by all the great big kids who walked to school with her. (She was nearly a whole year older than all of them.) Little brother was just so ''precious'' that he never had to do even the few chores Linda, as a girl, had to learn to do. But, boy, did I get to learn *all* pf them!!!!!

A few weeks ago, one of my nieces posted on FB that she sure missed her Grandma Pearl. About 70 some other young adults (late 30s to early 40s) posted responses to hers referring to my mom as the grandmother they all missed also. I doubt that she ever thought of the influence she was spreading among all the kids who passed through that home with her as caregiver to these kids. One day I counted 42 children who had passed through her home in one day--some before kindergarten and then after; some before the late session of kindergarten and then after; some all day until parents got off work; some like Susan who just wanted to play with all the kids for a while. Never all of them at one time, in case you were worried.

We struggled with our relationship for many years--probably because I am so much like her--But I am grateful for her love and example. My own girls seem to like to be around here and would wish for more time to be together if it were possible.

Thanks, Momma.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is a fantastic shop and the people in there are genuinely nice -- I keep saying that I'm going to spend more time there as she has lunch and learn sessions and groups that meet there several time a week. It's my favorite block in my town -- the catering business a couple of doors down has a sandwich - salad counter which fantastic sandwiches (where I get the Swedish meatball submarine sandwich with lingonberry jam.
> 
> Are you familiar with the term "submarine sandwich"? It's also called a Hoagie in some places --
> 
> ...


Memories!!!! It is a beautiful yarn shop and the sandwich shop is nice as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers to all the "daughters" - and since I'm old enough to be Mel's mom also - she's an honorary daughter. Hope you all find some peace and harmony -- and most of all love, safety and confidence to move forward in your lives.
> 
> Bless you all.


I agree Rookie. So many of our family members need prayers for safety and well being. We all need hugs and love to deal with this as well so I am sending out a huge group hug{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


The butterfly is beautiful.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job, Matthew. Your butterfly is beautiful.


WI Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well change of plans. Maryanne has been held up- this time becuase she was coughinhg a lot so they wanted to checkthat she wan't going to infect everyone else. Not sure where she is!But she has been put up by the airline and provided with meals for 24 hours and she should be arriving home 24 hours late. So staying here another night. Was going to stay here 2nights and then we were going to Mum for a few days.Now think I might go straight to Mums once we pick up Maryanne.
> Thursday the Clipsall 500 starts- a car race which uses the streets near Maraynne's place so her lac is extremely noisy for 4 days and she always gets out. Which is why we are getting her out (normally she comes to us but we are 'homeless' so that won't work).
> Vicky and I are rather disappointed as our 10 days there is gradually wittling away to only a few!
> Pray that Maryanne will be able to get back tomorrow without any further problems would be appreciated.


I hope Maryanne is feeling better so that she can return home soon. I know you are probably getting excited to have your new home.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The butterfly is beautiful.


Oh Matthew, you are a fantastic artist. I love your beautiful, realistic butterfly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are fantastic Mary!!
> I did laugh at the first pic though, it looks like Matthew is trying to hold it for the camera stay out of the line of the camera, made me smile, and with all the sadness and stress going on lately, your picture was a very bright spot. Tell him I'm sending him an air hug because I know he's not partial to real ones.


He was wearing a KAP shirt that day. I think the picture was taken to get mostly the mermaid tail. Matthew was trying to hold it high enough to stay off the ground.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Your timing with the groceries was fortuitous, and I'm sure very greatly appreciated.
> When do they leave to head to Mayo?
> The bluetooth headsets will greatly help with communications.


Bella and her parents leave for Mayo clinic on March 19th. The family has asked that we spread the word and ask for many prayers for their little girl. She really is a precious child.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time for me to get some sleep. I will be getting up early tomorrow morning to clean off my car and try to get to work early.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tourlady522 said:


> I noticed a lot of the links do not work this week. But great recipes I save a lot of them. Thanks for all you do.


Tourlady522, welcome to the tea party! I am way behind this week, so not commenting much, as I try to catch up. We would love to hear more from you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ah, I think you over estimate my skills. But it is possible to learn from the past, and from other people's mistakes. I have made plenty of mistakes with my children, but they have been my own mistakes. On the whole, I don't think my kids would say I did a bad job, although I am sure there are plenty of things I did that they have sworn never to do themselves!
> 
> Marla's point of view is very courageous, particularly if there were genetic issues in her family. It takes a degree of self-sacrifice to say, "I do not want to pass this problem on to future generations, therefore, I will not have children of my own." Her care for Christopher shows that she did have the inate ability to be a good parent, even if that was not her chosen course.


 We all make mistakes, unfortunately there is no manual that comes with child birth and every child is different so a manual would only cover generalities anyway.

We were talking about it the other day, and as she said, she was a little hard on him, now that she has a few years on her, she would handle a lot of things differently, but we think he turned out okay despite. Potty training was interesting, my mom passed when I was about 7 months pregnant, Marla called her mom and asked how to house break a 2 year old, her mom said you don't, you potty train them. lol So we tease that Christopher was housebroken not potty trained.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother gave 'manipulator' a whole new definition. she was thwarted of everything she wanted to do when growing up at home - but after that she pretty much got what she wanted. she was my mother and my best friend but it kind of hurt (i was never angty) when i finally realized what had been going on all those years - but i had to wait until she was gone and a few statements made by my sister rowena for me to realize it. --- sam


I realized the same thing looking back on my grandmother, it's interesting to view things from a distance, after the fact.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Great job, Matthew. Your butterfly is beautiful.
> 
> WI Joy


I love it and hope he makes cards with it too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you get what we are getting, stay in and enjoy time at home. Our roads were awful, Matthew's art class is canceled which I am thankful for. DS#1 and I both made it home safely. I could not see out of my back window by the time I was half way home. We had snow this morning, rain changing to ice mid-day and this evening we are having heavy snow once again. The roads were completely ice this morning and ice with snow this afternoon. I am so glad for a cup of hot tea along with dinner and the opportunity to stay in until early in the morning.


Glad you all made it home safe, hopefully the roads won't be too bad when you leave for work in the wee hours, and hopefully the roads will have been plowed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella and her parents leave for Mayo clinic on March 19th. The family has asked that we spread the word and ask for many prayers for their little girl. She really is a precious child.


Prayers as always for the family and all helping them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We did enjoy them, we were worn out, and we won the quiz! Our quiz team was the pair of us, plus a daughter and son-in-law. It was a close thing, going to two tie breakers, but we won and have the trophy and the certificates to prove it!
> 
> The boys, as always were great fun. The eldest, 3 and a half, always wants to cook when he comes here. When he was smaller, I got away with 'pretend' cooking, but now, it has to be the real thing. This time we made what my cookbook calls 'Swiss Shortcakes', but I have always known as Viennese Whirls - anyway, little shortcakes withs a dab of jam and some icing sugar on top. We were doing very nicely, with Henry standing on the kitchen stool, mixing away for all he was worth, when his little brother, who is just 2, came in and demanded to be lifted up onto the worktop. I thought he wanted to do a bit of stirring of his own, so I lifted him up and gave him a spoon. No! All he wanted to do was eat the mixture. We did manage to get most of it into the oven before it was eaten raw, but it was touch and go!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


~~~Can't wait until she is enfolded into your loving arms! In the meantime, she is surrounded by the fierce prayer warrior prayers for supporting, protective, and gently soothing energies. You are , too. 
So very grateful for the pastor and the safe house. She is safe and will be with you soon. I am grateful she has you to turn to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But how much worse will it be for him if any thing happens to his brother and he hasn't been able to rpepare himself? And what about when he discovers that you all knew and kept it from him? And you said he is starting to question.


That has been my thinking, also, Margaret. I think it would be best that he was told. Just be prepared for a seizure in advance. I think he would be devastated if he finds out later. It is so hard to decide. We want to protect our kids, but we can't always.

Edit: I see, after reading, farther, that your youngest does know his brother has lung cancer. At least it won't be a huge shock to him, if things get worse.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> DB and SIL left about an hour ago. I then went and voted. Today is suppose to hit 74F and then around 4 pm we are due to get thunderstorms. The rest of the week will be cooler but dry supposedly.
> 
> It was a wonderful with family but am now enjoying the quiet. Poor Sydney has been just beside himself as he doesn't do well with other people. He is such a shy guy. Here's what he did this morning when brother sat in the chair next to me and SIL on the sofa. Poor baby......all 80+ pounds of him!


Thank you Gwen and Sydney you gave me a good laugh posting your picture ! He looks like he feels that's where he belongs LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


~~~Knit like crazy! {{{{{{{{{{BIG HUGS}}}}}}}}}} for you and Gage! Forget Mrs. Nice, but you can still be Ms. Nice...which I am sure you are!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Don decided that he was hungry for baked chicken for dinner tonight so we roasted a good-sized hen, made dressing/stuffing from the left-over breads in the freezer with lots of sautéed onion, sage, celery, green pepper, roasted garlic and broth. I cooked whole cranberries for sauce as requested by everyone; served collard greens, carrot sticks and fresh grape tomatoes to round out the meal. There's very little left of anything except the chicken which we'll use later this week in some form or another.
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds very good, minus the garlic! 

I continue prayers for all of you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you saw it. The link wouldn't work for me. Do you know how I could fix it?


Yes I enjoyed your YouTube video thank you for posting.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Well, poor thing, he needed his mommy, he may be Hannahs dog, but you're the mommy. lol


😂👍🏻


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Gage and I talked to each other while at the library. I have asked him to hold his tongue as it does not help any when he gets involved with the madness and yelling.
> 
> There was me and Judy there this week. Deanna was sick with the nasty cold going around here. Heather wasn't able to make it her Dh had the car but a new lady showed up tonight. Her name is Beth and she will be herein Fergus for the next 12 weeks. She is a midwife and she said the 2 ladies she works with are knitters. Her sister cast on and knit a bit and she asked us to show her how to knit. So Judy helped her. It was pleasant. Beth had to go to the hospital to meet a lady in Labour so we called it early as it has been blowing and snowing here today.
> 
> ...


~~~It might be useful to keep Gage's teacher informed that things are very difficult at home and Gage is aware and involved. The teacher needs to know. He sounds like a teacher who can give Gage some slack and understanding. It will be hard for Gage to concentrate to get his assignments done. Hugs and more hugs!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn shop has very large one


~~~oooooo....I feel a trend coming on! The search is on for all kinds of LARGE knitting needles!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I read up to the end... {{{{all struggling}}}} I'll need some time to process.
> 
> I do have one bit of good news--my son is now employed again, which is a very good thing indeed.
> 
> Back later, I hope. Gotta get supper out of the oven.


~~~We welcome good news! Congrats to your son! Hope he likes the job and it will be fulfilling! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is beautiful - well done mathew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


~~~Pacer....SOOOOO cute! They will be such fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What Joy has said about you Sam and the KTP is so true. Thank you for your leadership!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> The pink/purple/green mermaid tail will be going to a 4 year old girl who has brittle bone disease. The little girl's aunt won it in a silent auction and cannot wait to send it to her niece. Matthew had donated two sets of his cards and DS#1 donated a homemade tollhouse pie which the store manager won that bid for the second year in a row. I outbid my "naughty" DS#1 on one of his bids. He bid $6.66 just to be silly so I bid $6.75 on the item. I won that bid, but he can have the item. I ended up with a cat drawing done with blue ink and a crocheted sheep scarf as well as the coasters my son had bid on. The coasters are wood with octopus design painted on them. I bid on some items mostly to support the cause. The group did quite well by raising $800. They had a lot of fun with this activity which lasted one month.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


Oh Matthew! Fantastic job, it's beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a truck just went by - there is not enough to plow - they were salting - heidi said they were pretty slick when she came home from grocery shopping. i didn't notice any schools starting late so evidently it didn't affect us all that much. it 28°F out right now so the roads are probably fairly slippery. glad i don't need to be out and about. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Glad you all made it home safe, hopefully the roads won't be too bad when you leave for work in the wee hours, and hopefully the roads will have been plowed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! It looks as if it is lifting off the page. Tell Matthew this is exceptionally beautiful!. Hard to believe it is his first attempt at a butterfuly. Such talent.


pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the hugs and thoughts everyone. Yes, that time has come. DB does not believe there will be any question as to whether or not pallative care becomes hospice care sometime this week. Seeing Mom today, I have to agree that the time has come. Mom can not get out of bed now, even with help, though she has not been able to stand in over a year. I had to coax her to eat a sandwich for her lunch, and she would only take a sip of water. Her nurse got her to eat some applesauce for some kind of liquid. Mom did seem to at least know she should know me, as she called me honey. Close enough. Anyway. The decision will be made at some point this week. And very little doubt what that will be. But no idea how long Mom will be on hospice care.


~~~Hugs and comforting energies to you, Tami.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I recall growing up with an older half-brother whose mom died very young of stomach cancer. He was about18 months old at her passing. Mom and Daddy married and had me, followed by a sister when I was almost 3 yo and a brother when I was slightly over 4 yo. Linda was so tiny and over-shadowed by all the great big kids who walked to school with her. (She was nearly a whole year older than all of them.) Little brother was just so ''precious'' that he never had to do even the few chores Linda, as a girl, had to learn to do. But, boy, did I get to learn *all* pf them!!!!!
> 
> A few weeks ago, one of my nieces posted on FB that she sure missed her Grandma Pearl. About 70 some other young adults (late 30s to early 40s) posted responses to hers referring to my mom as the grandmother they all missed also. I doubt that she ever thought of the influence she was spreading among all the kids who passed through that home with her as caregiver to these kids. One day I counted 42 children who had passed through her home in one day--some before kindergarten and then after; some before the late session of kindergarten and then after; some all day until parents got off work; some like Susan who just wanted to play with all the kids for a while. Never all of them at one time, in case you were worried.
> 
> ...


Wow, she left you with fabulous memories and an ability to run a house hold that goes unrivalled for sure.

Mother and daughter dynamics is definitely not a science, that would make it easy. 
My dad, while I loved him to death, could tempt me to pop him over the head with a lead brick, we were too much alike to live in harmony, and he knew the buttons to push for his enjoyment and my aggrevation. (sp) :roll: And it doesn't help that daddy's little girl is always daddy's little girl, I don't think we ever grow up in their eyes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> He was wearing a KAP shirt that day. I think the picture was taken to get mostly the mermaid tail. Matthew was trying to hold it high enough to stay off the ground.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella and her parents leave for Mayo clinic on March 19th. The family has asked that we spread the word and ask for many prayers for their little girl. She really is a precious child.


Prayer can move mountains, so God willing there will some good news in the near future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time for me to get some sleep. I will be getting up early tomorrow morning to clean off my car and try to get to work early.


Sweet dreams and safe travels to and from work and any errands you need to run.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I feel like I am going to throw up. My daughter is in a safe house. He started flipping out on her on the way home from church. When they got home he called the Pastor to come over because he wanted to show him that he thinks our daughter is crazy and everything is her fault.
> Backfired because his true colours came out and the Pastor saw his dark side.
> She already had a flight booked for March 8 to come here which she still will but in a safe house until then. We live in different provinces. She is a mess.


Sending extra prayers for your DD and for you. So glad she is in a safe house. Keep an extra eye out around you, even though you are in a different province. If he can't find her, you are the first place he will look. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I had been thinking of Spider and wondering if anyone had heard from her. I think I will send her a PM to see how she fares.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good suggestion Carol. I'm praying that Gage will not have to change schools once you move. He doesn't need that upset along with everything else.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~It might be useful to keep Gage's teacher informed that things are very difficult at home and Gage is aware and involved. The teacher needs to know. He sounds like a teacher who can give Gage some slack and understanding. It will be hard for Gage to concentrate to get his assignments done. Hugs and more hugs!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, goodnight my lovelies. I think I will go to bed and play a game or two on fb.
> Sweet/safe dreams to all, and hopes for a brighter tomorrow for those having grey days.


~~~what a lovely picture


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~what a lovely picture


I really loved it when I found it while googling photos of the sun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:50pm and Gage and I are at the library. So far the boy he met last week is not here. But my fingers are crossed for Gage.
> 
> I am first here this week again. We were supposed to be getting a storm torrow but it is windy and snowing out now. Will see if anyone comes. If not at least it is peaceful. I am so furious right now I need a quiet time. My hands are shaking and I have a headache.
> 
> ...


Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are currently having a torrential downpour. Think I'll head to bed early; the past 5 days have been fun but busy so I think the extra sleep will be a good thing. Sending lot of prayers heaven-ward for all the daughters struggling (that includes you Melody since as Joy stated many of us are old enough to be your mom) and many prayers for those that are either ill themselves or have loved ones ill and suffering. And of course, many prayers for everyone in general. TTYL {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm hoping that we hear good news on the home search from Melody soon. I worry when she's not on at least a couple times in the day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that your son has a job now. It is indeed a good bit of news.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time for me to catch up today, but I do want to share some pictures of my most recent knits.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


Oh my goodness looking at it first I thought man that is a big butterfly ,looks like it is sitting on the page ! Awesome drawing !!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would be easier to make them out of dowel rods. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~oooooo....I feel a trend coming on! The search is on for all kinds of LARGE knitting needles!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> I was glad to get home from work and stay home! The snow looks like it may be letting up here, but we got so much more than what was forecasted.


We are still in storm warnings lots of snow and very blowy! (If that's a word)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - when talking about snow it is always very blowy. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> We are still in storm warnings lots of snow and very blowy! (If that's a word)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry tami - that is difficult news to hear and accept. sending you lots of hugs - and maybe it would be a blessing for her if she didn't need hospice that long. --- sam --- i'll even include my socks if you need something to get your mind off things for a while. lol and no - i have not found them yet - maybe they are at ellen's. i've thrown in out into the universe - they will come home all in good time or they won't.


Sam, much as I don't want mom to go, I think you are right. LOL, I don't need your socks, have plenty to knit. I am doing Shirley's workshop, have most of the front bottom done. I have been working on it while I try to catch up tonight. Has Heidi moved the couch lately? Perhaps one of the cats hid your socks behind or under it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> oooh - that does sound good tami - meijer has strawberries on sale this week - think i will need some - may look for some maple syrup. --- sam


Be sure you get the REAL maple syrup!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well change of plans. Maryanne has been held up- this time becuase she was coughinhg a lot so they wanted to checkthat she wan't going to infect everyone else. Not sure where she is!But she has been put up by the airline and provided with meals for 24 hours and she should be arriving home 24 hours late. So staying here another night. Was going to stay here 2nights and then we were going to Mum for a few days.Now think I might go straight to Mums once we pick up Maryanne.
> Thursday the Clipsall 500 starts- a car race which uses the streets near Maraynne's place so her lac is extremely noisy for 4 days and she always gets out. Which is why we are getting her out (normally she comes to us but we are 'homeless' so that won't work).
> Vicky and I are rather disappointed as our 10 days there is gradually wittling away to only a few!
> Pray that Maryanne will be able to get back tomorrow without any further problems would be appreciated.


Prayers that Maryanne will be healthy and home tomorrow (today?) and no further problems.!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DB and SIL left about an hour ago. I then went and voted. Today is suppose to hit 74F and then around 4 pm we are due to get thunderstorms. The rest of the week will be cooler but dry supposedly.
> 
> It was a wonderful with family but am now enjoying the quiet. Poor Sydney has been just beside himself as he doesn't do well with other people. He is such a shy guy. Here's what he did this morning when brother sat in the chair next to me and SIL on the sofa. Poor baby......all 80+ pounds of him!


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: What a love-bunny!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers to all the "daughters" - and since I'm old enough to be Mel's mom also - she's an honorary daughter. Hope you all find some peace and harmony -- and most of all love, safety and confidence to move forward in your lives.
> 
> Bless you all.


Well said. And if all the daughters are closer to my age (almost 57), then prayers to all the "sisters"!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In my case it was mother who got away as soon as she could . Dad died of cancer and mother started taking holidays to England that got longer each time she went . She left permanently the Christmas I was 15 and my brother 13 . i went through a stage of wanting to throttle her for leaving my brother but as I grew up I just felt sorry for her . We had a better relationship as adults


I can't believe your mom did that to you, so sad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I spoke too soon. It is snowing like crazy again and all that was plowed and shoveled has filled in.
> 
> I don't know if you Michigan and Ohio folks east of us are in line for this storm as well?
> 
> WI Joy


Most likely we will get some of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


Definitely! Sending them up as I type. 
What a wonderful trip though, I hope that she had a good time along with the work they were doing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I finally got David's sock fixed, the second pair I madeo for him, after he wore and I washed it the first time, the yarn broke in one of the heal stitches, I have been putting off digging out the left over yarn so I could fix it, didn't take more than a few minutes, but you know procrastination. 
Think I'll knit on the wrap and watch a movie, see you all later. 
Hugs.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> spring doesn't arrive here until sunday - 20 march. --- sam --- we are to get a major snow storm for the first day of march. in like a lion - - - - -.


~~~Today, March 1, is the beginning of the meteorlogical spring.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> spring doesn't arrive here until sunday - 20 march. --- sam --- we are to get a major snow storm for the first day of march. in like a lion - - - - -.


~~~Today, March 1, is the beginning of the meteorlogical spring.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


So lifelike!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I spoke too soon. It is snowing like crazy again and all that was plowed and shoveled has filled in.
> 
> I don't know if you Michigan and Ohio folks east of us are in line for this storm as well?
> 
> WI Joy


~~~We did postpone our trip east to Ohio until tomorrow...it was forecast to rain ALL DAY...all along the way. Of course, we got a bunch of snow in Chicago....but it didn't really stay around long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree Rookie. So many of our family members need prayers for safety and well being. We all need hugs and love to deal with this as well so I am sending out a huge group hug{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in! ((((((((((((((((((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


Adding one more "daughter/sister" to my prayer list!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We did postpone our trip east to Ohio until tomorrow...it was forecast to rain ALL DAY...all along the way. Of course, we got a bunch of snow in Chicago....but it didn't really stay around long.


Will you be able to make it to knitting group on Thursday? Hope so! Miss you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 66 and I am caught up. I have mostly read, and not commented, as I wanted to catch up. All in need are in my prayers. See you tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my - i just looked out - we have huge flakes coming down rather heavily enough to have covered the roofs across the street since i looked outside i thought just half hour ago. so i guess we will get some snow. bailee just got her permit - heidi let her drive a little. we are all in for it now. lol eating a nice fish sandwich from arby's for dinner - thank you heidi for stopping for me. --- sam


~~~We just discovered those Arby's fish sandwiches...they are great!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


~~~WOW! What a marvelous job! Tell Matthew. He just gets better and better! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

+I finally finished the afghan I've been knitting for DGGD using the yarn I picked up from the swap table at KTP last summer. (It showed up Sunday morning as Don and I were saying goodbyes and getting ready to head for home.) She has waited so patiently for it since Christmas. (Perhaps a learning moment [months long] for her?)

I've no idea who left the yarn but it is acrylic and very warm and toasty. She loves the bright crayon colors. Thanks to my generous donor--there must have been 4 or 5 skeins that someone had frogged from a project.

Now to figure out what to start as my next project.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


~~~Safety prayers are flying!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Will you be able to make it to knitting group on Thursday? Hope so! Miss you.


~~~I want to come, but....DH has a Cleveland Clinic appt. MAYBE the next week. I think we are staying around until the 14th. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> +I finally finished the afghan I've been knitting for DGGD using the yarn I picked up from the swap table at KTP last summer. (It showed up Sunday morning as Don and I were saying goodbyes and getting ready to head for home.) She has waited so patiently for it since Christmas. (Perhaps a learning moment [months long] for her?)
> 
> I've no idea who left the yarn but it is acrylic and very warm and toasty. She loves the bright crayon colors. Thanks to my generous donor--there must have been 4 or 5 skeins that someone had frogged from a project.
> 
> ...


Oh she's going to be so excited and happy when you give it to her. 
That is a lesson in patience for her for sure, being so young, most don't do the wait well, or lose interest and forget about it. 
Off the swap table is great, I'm so glad that there was enough, it was meant to be. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I finally got David's sock fixed, the second pair I madeo for him, after he wore and I washed it the first time, the yarn broke in one of the heal stitches, I have been putting off digging out the left over yarn so I could fix it, didn't take more than a few minutes, but you know procrastination.
> Think I'll knit on the wrap and watch a movie, see you all later.
> Hugs.


Oh...I have a mitten that some stitches came loose on that needs mending for DD...tomorrow. I'll do it tomorrow.

Pool was fun--the cake was tres leches (three milks) and oh my lord was it good. I shouldn't have eaten it (trying to get rid of the 'hibernation layer', not add to it!) but yum. So moist and creamy.

Yawning now, so off to bed with me soon. Continuous good thoughts go out for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


Wow! That looks like it could fly off the page. I think it's my all time favorite. Well done!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The grandkids came over today and helped me get my spoon collection on the wall, anyway most of them. As I may have stated before, I am a serious spoon collector. I have about 1000 spoons that I like to display. Right now I have about 25 spoon racks up and have run out of space. Will try to get some pictures. My collection is a miss-mash of items that I like. Some are antiques, some souviner (how do you spell it) and some are spoons that I have picked up here and there. DH's parents were both were airline employees and travel all over the world. They frequently brought me spoons from their trips, Enough about one of my other hobbies.
I am so saddened by all the drama going on in this knitting family. So much illness, financial problems and family troubles. I wish each one safety, peace and happiness. May God richly bless each of us.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow really strange sitting here reading and my nose started to bleed. Have had that happen in forever. Hope it's not to do with any medicine I'm on.
Dr put me on something new for my bladder and is sending me for some tests again, a ultrasound on Thursday hopeing she won't find anything . I am tired of tests just want to be back to normal. Sorry shouldn't complain I'm thankful they got all the cancer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, hope your daughter gets home safe, will be a rude awakeni g to land in the snow storm after the heat of Jamaica.

Mary, safe travels in the morning to work

I woke up with a headache this morning & have been fighting it all day, eases but never goes away. Sure hope it's gone by morning. 

It turned out very nice today after the very cold night, it just can't decide what temperature to be this winter.
DH went ice fishing today with the neighbor so they had a fish fry when they got home, I made homemade fries to go with it. I bought DH a little deep fryer for Christmas, it holds just over a quart of oil, I'm amazed how quickly it heats up.

DHs aunt who lives in town fell last night in the nursing home & broke her wrist, she spent the night in hospital then went to Saskatoon this morning to see the orthopedic surgeon, fortunately he was able to set it without surgery. She's almost 90 & has a bad heart.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


I thought it was real . I saw the picture and thought you were showing a picture of a real butterfly . That is amazing well done Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That has been my thinking, also, Margaret. I think it would be best that he was told. Just be prepared for a seizure in advance. I think he would be devastated if he finds out later. It is so hard to decide. We want to protect our kids, but we can't always.
> 
> Edit: I see, after reading, farther, that your youngest does know his brother has lung cancer. At least it won't be a huge shock to him, if things get worse.


Youngest son has known all along that his brother has cancer . Would never keep that from him I just have not told him how serious it really is . He is a gentle soul who tends to worry about family and friends . And I thought he had enough on his plate with his own diagnosis, unniversity and his dad being so ill to . His first thoughts when he was told his dad could not work any more was to give up unniversity find a job and help pay the bills . We told him no 
Money is tight but we'll manage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well said. And if all the daughters are closer to my age (almost 57), then prayers to all the "sisters"!


Hello sister good things happened in 59


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


Hope by now she is tucked up in bed nice and warm and fast asleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe your mom did that to you, so sad


To me it was normal we just carried on with our lives . Shame to say but we didn't really miss her


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


That is wonderful, so realistic. Well done Matthew, he just gets better and better.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Oh, my gosh, Mary!! Matthew's butterfly looks so life-like that I thought it was a photo and not a drawing of his. Well done, Matthew!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


My reaction, too! Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to let you know that pain has eased a little and that I will be having an injection in my spine next week, so if that is successful, I'll be like a new woman!

I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers - they surely helped (along with the pain meds) I am so grateful.

Gwen, had to laugh at big bubba Sydney on your lap. Great photo.

Melody, prayers that you find suitable, safe accommodation soon and that life becomes more peaceful and less stressful for you and Gage. Big hugs for you.

Mary, please tell Matthew that I think his latest drawing is spectacular. So very realistic. Love it!

Drat, there was so much I wanted to comment on and I can't remember a thing! I'll blame the medication - they sure make me drowsy, except the pain still prevents me getting a decent sleep. Consequently I have not been quite as organised as usual. Have mixed up days and doctor's appointments...hope it is a passing thing!

Think I'll settle down to read. Joined another Book Club today, so now 2 books to read for 2 clubs so I need to get started!

So goodnight from me for now. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've read a number of pages and will try ad remember what I was going to comment on. 
Tami so sad about your mother, but I hope you all get a chance to say goodbye and that she the doesn't hang around too long. 

The butterfly is stunning, you almost see colours in it. With his shading. 

I know ther was something else but totally forgotten and I have read less than 10'pages. I'm on my iPad for a few days which I don't like. And won't be around much so many reading when I can get here. My computer was unexpectedly taken to Vicky's last night with time to send a quick SOS to Julie and Kate!
Maryanne is due back in about an hour and the the two of us will go down to Mum. And I try to remember to take some photos this time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to let you know that pain has eased a little and that I will be having an injection in my spine next week, so if that is successful, I'll be like a new woman!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers - they surely helped (along with the pain meds) I am so grateful.
> 
> ...


Glad the pain has eased a bit. Fingers and everything else crossed that the injection next week will make things even better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sister good things happened in 59


Were you born in 59? Because David was and that would make you exactly the same age.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've read a number of pages and will try ad remember what I was going to comment on.
> Tami so sad about your mother, but I hope you all get a chance to say goodbye and that she the doesn't hang around too long.
> 
> The butterfly is stunning, you almost see colours in it. With his shading.
> ...


 Glad to hear Maryanne is almost home, have a lovely time at your mums


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Were you born in 59? Because David was and that would make you exactly the same age.


Yes at home at teatime 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad the pain has eased a bit. Fingers and everything else crossed that the injection next week will make things even better.


I too will cross my fingers that you are soon pain free and a new woman


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes at home at teatime 😄


Well how about that. Literally same day. David doesn't know what time. I won't forget your age in a hurry.

We are at the airport waiting for Maryanne she is off the plane but between passport control and customs could be a while yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a quick pop in as I'm just about to head out to Stobo. Of course it has to be that I'm not feeling 100% - not really ill, just throaty and sore ears, probably getting a cold, but I've been shovelling echanacia (sp?) into me and I'm about to take some honey & cinnamon so hopefully it will all help. TTYL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is a fantastic shop and the people in there are genuinely nice -- I keep saying that I'm going to spend more time there as she has lunch and learn sessions and groups that meet there several time a week.
> 
> And, my hairdresser is on the other side of the yarn shop.


Sounds like you have every excuse to check it out occasionally :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers to all the "daughters" - and since I'm old enough to be Mel's mom also - she's an honorary daughter. Hope you all find some peace and harmony -- and most of all love, safety and confidence to move forward in your lives.
> 
> Bless you all.


Well said Rookie, may I add my wishes too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, the afghan for DGD will be alike a hug from you. I know it was made with love. Yay for the KAP yarn swap table.

Bubba Love, hope DD gets safely home. Would be nice if the storm isn't as bad as predicted so she can get a ride. How nice of her to help those in Jamaica need of dental work. The storm isn't as bad as predicted here and we are across the lake from Toronto, only perhaps more accurately, directly across from Coburg if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Bubba Love, thinking of you and hope all goes well with the tests and that the nose bleed has stopped. I'm sure it is not fun at all waiting. Yes, so thankful they got all the cancer.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Nicho, so great that the pain has let up some and sure hope you get fantastic results with the injections. They can give you your life back when they work. 

Railyn, that is a serious spoon collection. What fun to have them from all over the world. I'm afraid the few I have are not displayed but I actually do use them. Mmmmm, maybe they are really made for display and not use.

TNS, so great to hear from you and so many others, some new and some from the past.

Darowil, hope all goes along smoothly with shifting places and that Maryanne isn't too sick. Flying doesn't help at all if you have a cold. Sounds like you are going to be with your mom. Have a great visit!!!

Well, I must get back to knitting. Maybe I'll get done today. One more row and then bind off. Thought I'd have my cuppa' with you. Will try and find Gwen's photo of Sydney later and Matthew's butterfly. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I might be old enough to actually be Mel's mom. Yay Mel, want another mom. Maybe you'd prefer an older sister. I can be that too. ;-)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just a quick pop in as I'm just about to head out to Stobo. Of course it has to be that I'm not feeling 100% - not really ill, just throaty and sore ears, probably getting a cold, but I've been shovelling echanacia (sp?) into me and I'm about to take some honey & cinnamon so hopefully it will all help. TTYL


Have fun! Hope you feel well enough to enjoy it. A glass of wine or three for medicinal purposes might help!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I might be old enough to actually be Mel's mom. Yay Mel, want another mom. Maybe you'd prefer an older sister. I can be that too. ;-)


Think I might be her Grandma!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


Saying prayers for her safe return. What a wonderful thing to be involved in - so much need for so much throughout the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow really strange sitting here reading and my nose started to bleed. Have had that happen in forever. Hope it's not to do with any medicine I'm on.
> Dr put me on something new for my bladder and is sending me for some tests again, a ultrasound on Thursday hopeing she won't find anything . I am tired of tests just want to be back to normal. Sorry shouldn't complain I'm thankful they got all the cancer


Including you in my prayers also.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.

Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son. 

I am off for now as I would like to be easy to go whenever my friend calls. Also my friend registered Deuce in my name and got him a tag for me yesterday so there is no way that Greg can take Deuce&#128077;

Thank you a million times everyone for all your love hugs and prayers. I can never express how deep my gratitude is for all of you. My honorary mom's, sisters and Sam I consider you a father figure. Hugs to you all. So sorry for not responding g individually.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, glad you enjoyed YouTube video of my hike. Safe travels for your daughter in my prayers.
Sam, exactly what I thought.....dowels should do the trick.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, I think I'm with you in being Mel's grandmother.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
> I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.
> 
> Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son.
> ...


~~~I'm in in the mom-count! You sound like you are being strong and focused, despite the heart-ache. Our hearts all ache for you. Warm, supporting hugs to you & Gage to see you through this difficult time. I am glad you have caring friends nearby. Give a hug to your friend who registered Deuce for you. We are always here for you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~We have sunshine this morning, so we hope for an easy drive to Ohio. Doctor appointment in the morning tomorrow.

Just some Iditarod info - FYI: It is a large field of 85 mushers, 17 are rookies (20%) (meaning they have never finished the race, no matter how many times they have started). Only 5 different countries are represented (smaller than other years)(USA, Sweden, Norway, UK, & Canada). The age range of the mushers is from 19 to 75, with the average age being 43 y/o. 1/3 of the mushers are women.
The entrance fee is $3000 by Dec. 1-2015. Late registration fee is $7000! WOW....better not miss that deadline! On March 3rd the mushers draw for their bib numbers (starting with #2) and the order of departure on Saturday and Sunday. They have a huge banquet and fabulous meal for this event.
March 5th is the ceremonial start that includes an "Iditarider" for each sled - someone who bid for the treat of riding on the sled for the ceremonial start. One way to make money to support the race.
Sunday, March 6th the real race starts....3 days, 3 hours, 50 minutes, and 34 seconds...33 seconds, 32, 31.....etc. The home site has an active countdown clock...=-)

Getting ready to pull out! Happy trails, warm hugs, fervent prayers, and loads of energies to all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Mel*, honey, it is not mandatory that you respond to every post from every one of us. As your unofficial great grandmother, remember that Gram said it's true. So, we won't tolerate any more berating yourself over it. Besides you have enough to say grace over as it is.

Take care, darlin', and remember that we love you; and each of us has learned or is learning that we must love ourselves at least enough to take care of ourselves, if we truly care about those we love.

Ohio Joy

REMEMBER: Gram said!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Mel*, honey, it is not mandatory that you respond to every post from every one of us. As your unofficial great grandmother, remember that Gram said it's true. So, we won't tolerate any more berating yourself over it. Besides you have enough to say grace over as it is.
> 
> Take care, darlin', and remember that we love you; and each of us has learned or is learning that we must love ourselves at least enough to take care of ourselves, if we truly care about those we love.
> 
> ...


Love it. When we all get so supportive it makes more sense for a group thank you. Well said "Gram".


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Safe traveling Cmaliza and all who will be out there on the roads.

Thanks for the information and fabulous dog photos.

Skirt is starting to unfold and I am seeing for the first time what it will be like. Binding off is much slower than knitting, at least it is for me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We got about and inch of snow between 4AM and 6AM. Then slowly drifting flakes followed by smaller and intense snow before all stopped. Now it's blowing bigger but not so many flakes. Obviously can't make up her mind. Mother Nature must be getting older than us or tired of it all for this season.

The wind is quite cold. Tim is home again today and the nasal/sinus thing is getting more intense. However, he has been well nearly all year. We are soaking pinto beans for chili for tonight's supper. Apparently no words or FB posts from Ben since he announced that he was going to Toledo to be with ''people who care about him.'' Wish he'd start to care enough about himself to actually do something to help himself. 

Enough about that; you've heard my thoughts on that subject already. Have 3 dress shirts to shorten the sleeves on for SIL#1 today so I'd best get to it. And try to find another knitting project to work on in my copious spare time. LOL

Glad to see Julie's post in the Digest about her being able to continue with the internet connection through the generosity of her friend. Thanks to that special friend of Julie's.

Ohh Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Mel*, honey, it is not mandatory that you respond to every post from every one of us. As your unofficial great grandmother, remember that Gram said it's true. So, we won't tolerate any more berating yourself over it. Besides you have enough to say grace over as it is.
> 
> Take care, darlin', and remember that we love you; and each of us has learned or is learning that we must love ourselves at least enough to take care of ourselves, if we truly care about those we love.Ohio Joy
> REMEMBER: Gram said!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:Well said, Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope you are feeling well enough to enjoy your time at the spa.

Ohio Joy, hope Tim is feeling better soon.

Headache is gone this morning, still feel a little yuk from the meds I took yesterday but hopefully can get my backside in gear & get some things done around here today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow really strange sitting here reading and my nose started to bleed. Have had that happen in forever. Hope it's not to do with any medicine I'm on.
> Dr put me on something new for my bladder and is sending me for some tests again, a ultrasound on Thursday hopeing she won't find anything . I am tired of tests just want to be back to normal. Sorry shouldn't complain I'm thankful they got all the cancer


I hope the nosebleed is just from dry air. My DH gets them often in winter unless he puts Vaseline in his nose to keep it from drying out.

Good luck with the upcoming tests, hope all is clear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how exciting to be binding off skirt. Can't wait to see pic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Skirt is starting to unfold and I am seeing for the first time what it will be like. Binding off is much slower than knitting, at least it is for me.


It's going to be gorgeous, I know. I always go slow with the bind off, too--I get a little paranoid that I'll drop a stitch!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> +I finally finished the afghan I've been knitting for DGGD using the yarn I picked up from the swap table at KTP last summer. (It showed up Sunday morning as Don and I were saying goodbyes and getting ready to head for home.) She has waited so patiently for it since Christmas. (Perhaps a learning moment [months long] for her?)
> 
> I've no idea who left the yarn but it is acrylic and very warm and toasty. She loves the bright crayon colors. Thanks to my generous donor--there must have been 4 or 5 skeins that someone had frogged from a project.
> 
> ...


Your DGGD has waited patiently . I'm thinking she will be really pleased it's now finished . What a lovely gift


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> The grandkids came over today and helped me get my spoon collection on the wall, anyway most of them. As I may have stated before, I am a serious spoon collector. I have about 1000 spoons that I like to display. Right now I have about 25 spoon racks up and have run out of space. Will try to get some pictures. My collection is a miss-mash of items that I like. Some are antiques, some souviner (how do you spell it) and some are spoons that I have picked up here and there. DH's parents were both were airline employees and travel all over the world. They frequently brought me spoons from their trips, Enough about one of my other hobbies.
> I am so saddened by all the drama going on in this knitting family. So much illness, financial problems and family troubles. I wish each one safety, peace and happiness. May God richly bless each of us.


That must be some collection would love to see some pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow really strange sitting here reading and my nose started to bleed. Have had that happen in forever. Hope it's not to do with any medicine I'm on.
> Dr put me on something new for my bladder and is sending me for some tests again, a ultrasound on Thursday hopeing she won't find anything . I am tired of tests just want to be back to normal. Sorry shouldn't complain I'm thankful they got all the cancer


You complain or vent all you want Jackie you have every right an operation not feeling well and now more tests . Must all be very tiring , hope all goes well tomorrow and that you are soon back to normal


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hope by now she is tucked up in bed nice and warm and fast asleep.


Thanks for prayers she got home at 4:17am ! Text me to let me know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
> I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.
> 
> Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son.
> ...


You are not hard hearted anything . You have to take a stand and do what's right for yourself and especially for Gage , he's just a young boy who needs happiness and laughter not worry and stress . I hope everything works out for you Mel and it's good that you have Duece to look after you both


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thanks for prayers she got home at 4:17am ! Text me to let me know


That is good to know . Did you let out a big sigh of relief when you read the text


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers as I am responding and will continue to hold her in prayr until she is safely home.

Edit: See she now has made it home safely.



Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying that this latest round of tests will be good news and that the nose bleed is just dry sinus or some such normal type of occurrence.



Bubba Love said:


> Wow really strange sitting here reading and my nose started to bleed. Have had that happen in forever. Hope it's not to do with any medicine I'm on.
> Dr put me on something new for my bladder and is sending me for some tests again, a ultrasound on Thursday hopeing she won't find anything . I am tired of tests just want to be back to normal. Sorry shouldn't complain I'm thankful they got all the cancer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the headache and your DH's aunt's fall. Perhaps if you have any peppermint essential oil you could run a small amount on your temples and it will help the headache.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope your daughter gets home safe, will be a rude awakeni g to land in the snow storm after the heat of Jamaica.
> 
> Mary, safe travels in the morning to work
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the pain is easing; praying that the injection will provide even more relief. Having visited us you are well aware of how shy Sydney is; he is such a goof ball.


nicho said:


> Just popping in to let you know that pain has eased a little and that I will be having an injection in my spine next week, so if that is successful, I'll be like a new woman!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers - they surely helped (along with the pain meds) I am so grateful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody I am so proud of you and the action you have taken for yourself and Gage. It takes a strong woman to do this. God bless you richly. You know there will still be difficult days but you will persevere and do well. Remember the best "revenge" for lack of a better word is living well. That does not mean being wealthy necessarily but to live life doing the right thing. You and Gage will be alright. I do so hope you will be able to remain in the apartment you are in now and that Greg will move; it would be best IMO for Gage. You know we will be keeping you in our prayers. You are not coming across as hard hearted at all; just a strong young woman who is taking care of herself and her child. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
> I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.
> 
> Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to both Ohio Joy's and Cashmeregma's posts.



Cashmeregma said:


> Love it. When we all get so supportive it makes more sense for a group thank you. Well said "Gram".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news!


Bubba Love said:


> Thanks for prayers she got home at 4:17am ! Text me to let me know


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness I've been on this computer for hours and not yet showered and dressed! I do have to get busy as Sydney goes to the vet this afternoon for his annual shots, etc. Sending much love & prayers. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 2 March '16

today is dr. seuss day.

We truly love him
in a house.
We truly love him
with a mouse.
We truly love him
here or there.
We truly love him
anywhere.
We truly love the silly goose.
We truly love old Dr. Seuss!

Today is Dr. Seuss Day, a full twenty-four hours to make a mess with the Cat in the Hat, dance around with the Fox in Sox, hear a Who with Horton, count the red and blue fish, help the Grinch see the error of his ways, and listen to Sam I Ams friend complain about his dish of green eggs and ham, the ungrateful hairball!

Theodor Seuss Geisel, commonly known by his pen name Dr. Seuss, was a writer, poet and cartoonist. Though best known as a childrens author (he released a whopping forty-six books for tykes), his career also saw him work as an illustrator for advertising campaigns and a political cartoonist during the Second World War. He was also a true perfectionist, known to discard 95% of his material before settling on a theme for a new book, sometimes spending up to a year writing a single story, and preferring payment upon completion, rather than in advance.

March 2nd is a celebration of his life and works, as it was on this day in 1904 that he entered the world. Having lived eighty-seven years and made an incredible impact on numerous generations, he died in 1991 at his home in La Jolla, California. His many bizarre, colourful and zany tales are still cherished by young and old alike, and, having been translated into more than twenty languages, are read all across the world every single day.

If you fancy paying a fitting tribute, we recommend dressing up with a friend as Thing 1 and Thing 2. All you need are blue wigs and red jumpsuits. Oh, and boundless energy!

today is banana cream pie day. A banana cream pie fulfills a lot of needs, all in one go. Its sweet, sticky, crunchy and soft, all at the same time. Its thought that Elvis was a big fan of this pudding, which is justification enough to have Banana Cream Pie Day.

Although cream puddings have been around for centuries, banana cream pie is a relatively recent invention. Traditionally, these pies are made with a layer of crushed graham crackers or digestive biscuits topped with sliced bananas and a custard filling. Some people prefer to put the bananas on the top, and others like to caramelise them before adding them to the pie for an extra hit of luxury.

This pie can be simple or complicated, according to the family recipe, but the perfect banana cream pie has to be finished off with whipped cream and then crushed pecans or pistachio nuts. Yum!

today is old stuff day. Old Stuff Day. Whats it about? Well, its pretty self-explanatory, really. Its about old stuff.

Its a day to be nostalgic: Find some old photographs, trinkets and toys, then share happy memories with friends and family over a coffee.

Its a day to appreciate the vintage: Visit a junk shop or antique store and find yourself something interesting, be it a gramophone, a paisley hat or an original Han Solo action figure still in its original packaging (good luck with that last one).

Its a day to declutter: Sort through all of the old stuff in your home. Do you still need it all? If theres something you can get rid of, dont just throw it in the junk; it could make a thoughtful gift, or at the very least you could help a charity store by donating it to them.

Its a day to learn: The History Channel. Wikipedia. Genealogy. Family stories. Public libraries. Books, books and more books! Theres so much to discover, so best get started!

Most importantly, its a day to reflect: We are the present, but our kids are the future, and as they grow its our world that will be considered old. CDs and DVDs will certainly become old stuff, and perhaps printed newspapers will too, what with recent developments in glass technologies. But you never know what other everyday objects will eventually become antiquated; perhaps one day the computer will seem outdated and cumbersome as humankind connects via some kind of thought-based WiFi. Its amazing how quickly science fiction becomes reality, so lets appreciate the old stuff before we join its ranks!

Which vice president was forced to resign from office for tax evasion?
Dan Quayle
Adlai Stevenson
Spiro T. Agnew
Nelson Rockefeller

Butterflies taste with their hind feet.

March 2
1968 - Daniel Craig
1962 - Jon Bon Jovi
(1904-1991) - Dr Seuss

March 2, 1962
Wilt Chamberlain of the Philadelphia Warriors scored 100 points in a game against the New York Knicks, an NBA record that still stands.

Answer: Spiro Agnew served as the 39th Vice President of the United States from 1969 to 1973, under President Richard Nixon. In 1973, Agnew was investigated by the United States Attorney for the District of Maryland on charges of extortion, tax fraud, bribery, and conspiracy. He was charged with having accepted bribes totaling more than $100,000 while holding office as Baltimore County Executive, Governor of Maryland, and Vice President. Agnew was allowed to plead no contest to a single charge that he had failed to report $29,500 of income received in 1967, with the condition that he resign the office of Vice President. Agnew was the second Vice President in United States history to resign, the other being John C. Calhoun, and the only one to do so because of criminal charges.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending up prayers as I am responding and will continue to hold her in prayr until she is safely home.
> 
> Edit: See she now has made it home safely.


Thanks everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to both Ohio Joy's and Cashmeregma's posts.


I'm right with you all on this post


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have Pm'd and gotten a reply back from Spider, I think her family could use some prayers also, she asked me to let you all know that she'll be back as soon as she can but there has been a lot going on and she just hasn't had the energy to get on here and let everyone know. 
Her DS husband took his life in January and I'm sure that was a horrible shock to DS and their son. She said that they are starting to get back into a routine, but I'm sure it's going to be a while before there is any real normalcy again. 
I'm in tears at all the heartbreak going on right now. 
I think we all need a warm hug {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope your daughter gets home safe, will be a rude awakeni g to land in the snow storm after the heat of Jamaica.
> 
> Mary, safe travels in the morning to work
> 
> ...


I hope that the headache is gone. 
Yum!
Oh no, I'm glad that she doesn't need surgery, especially with a bad heart, I hope that she heals quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to let you know that pain has eased a little and that I will be having an injection in my spine next week, so if that is successful, I'll be like a new woman!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers - they surely helped (along with the pain meds) I am so grateful.
> 
> ...


So good that the pain has eased, hopefully the shot will solve the problem and you'll be back to your old self. 
Meds can cause confusion, that's the story I'd stick with anyway. 
That is a lot of reading.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well how about that. Literally same day. David doesn't know what time. I won't forget your age in a hurry.
> 
> We are at the airport waiting for Maryanne she is off the plane but between passport control and customs could be a while yet.


Very good news that she's on home soil. Have a good trip to mums, you could just take Elizabeth with you. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just a quick pop in as I'm just about to head out to Stobo. Of course it has to be that I'm not feeling 100% - not really ill, just throaty and sore ears, probably getting a cold, but I've been shovelling echanacia (sp?) into me and I'm about to take some honey & cinnamon so hopefully it will all help. TTYL


Have fun, I hope that you have caught the cold early and were able to nip it in the bud so to speak.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
> I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.
> 
> Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son.
> ...


Oh dear Lord girl, if you responded to everyone individually, you'd never get out with your friend. I know it was very hard to lay it all out but you did the right thing, it's probably best for Greg too as he needs to realize that his behavior is not just affecting the two of you but the rest of the family. 
I hope that you have a wonderful day out, I'm very glad that Gage is feeling fine today and is back at school. 
Take care dear, hugs!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are around somewhere - you are right - it could be the cats - i will talk to them and see what they have to say for themselves. it's not as though i don't have anymore sox yarn that i couldn't start another pair. says me who has been on this pair at least two years and have yet to finish one sox. --- sam

i really do know what you are going through tami - i spent 14+ weeks with mother in the hospital - i think i lived there - the nurses certainly treated me like family - lol - the last couple of weeks my prayer was for her to go and go quickly - it took a couple more weeks. she was starting to have pain and i know what pain myloma can bring - how east it is to break a bone - and i didn't want that for her. i wasn't sure what i was going to do without her in my life but i wanted her to have no pain. i was thankful when she finally died - very hard to let go - but i have survived.



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, much as I don't want mom to go, I think you are right. LOL, I don't need your socks, have plenty to knit. I am doing Shirley's workshop, have most of the front bottom done. I have been working on it while I try to catch up tonight. Has Heidi moved the couch lately? Perhaps one of the cats hid your socks behind or under it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are the bunnies? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well said. And if all the daughters are closer to my age (almost 57), then prayers to all the "sisters"!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sure the prayer warriors are on the job jackie - sending you tons of soothing energy and the knowledge that dd will be fine - we are on the job. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> If I could ask the prayer warriors to pray for my younger daughter tonight ,she flys into Toronto early morning (2:00am) coming back from a college school trip to jamicia where they did some dental work helping those in need. She might have to take buses and walk to get home. We live 31/2 to 4 hours away and are under storm warnings. I thought they had rides back from the airport but ...the one person said it depends what the weather is like. She lives in Toronto with my husbands Sister who doesn't drive


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got a medium sized skiff of snow - school was delayed two hours this morning - i think the back roads were a little icy yet - main roads were good - they had been salted. it is 30° in the dog yard right now - early afternoon - but the sun has melted and dried the driveway which was a little icy this morning. so all in all i think we got away lightly. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Most likely we will get some of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are good aren't they? tons better than mcdonalds. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~We just discovered those Arby's fish sandwiches...they are great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture? please --- sam



jheiens said:


> +I finally finished the afghan I've been knitting for DGGD using the yarn I picked up from the swap table at KTP last summer. (It showed up Sunday morning as Don and I were saying goodbyes and getting ready to head for home.) She has waited so patiently for it since Christmas. (Perhaps a learning moment [months long] for her?)
> 
> I've no idea who left the yarn but it is acrylic and very warm and toasty. She loves the bright crayon colors. Thanks to my generous donor--there must have been 4 or 5 skeins that someone had frogged from a project.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like you raised a really good lad there sonja - did he ever finish university? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Youngest son has known all along that his brother has cancer . Would never keep that from him I just have not told him how serious it really is . He is a gentle soul who tends to worry about family and friends . And I thought he had enough on his plate with his own diagnosis, unniversity and his dad being so ill to . His first thoughts when he was told his dad could not work any more was to give up unniversity find a job and help pay the bills . We told him no
> Money is tight but we'll manage


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We got about and inch of snow between 4AM and 6AM. Then slowly drifting flakes followed by smaller and intense snow before all stopped. Now it's blowing bigger but not so many flakes. Obviously can't make up her mind. Mother Nature must be getting older than us or tired of it all for this season.
> 
> The wind is quite cold. Tim is home again today and the nasal/sinus thing is getting more intense. However, he has been well nearly all year. We are soaking pinto beans for chili for tonight's supper. Apparently no words or FB posts from Ben since he announced that he was going to Toledo to be with ''people who care about him.'' Wish he'd start to care enough about himself to actually do something to help himself.
> 
> ...


 Or she just wants to keep us guessing?
Poor Tim, I have sinus issues and they suck, I hope he gets over this bout quickly, but it's very good that he's been well most of the year. 
I haven't been on the digest, so thank you for letting us know, that is indeed good news. 
I'm going to finish getting caught up here, then go cut up a chuck roast into bite size pieces to make carne guisada again, hopefully David got a good start from Iowa this morning( I haven't heard from him yet today) and will be home at a reasonably early time, he has to head out tomorrow for Kansas City. 
Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nicho - and very happy to hear relief is on the way for your pain. happy reading. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just popping in to let you know that pain has eased a little and that I will be having an injection in my spine next week, so if that is successful, I'll be like a new woman!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers - they surely helped (along with the pain meds) I am so grateful.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time kate - come home well. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just a quick pop in as I'm just about to head out to Stobo. Of course it has to be that I'm not feeling 100% - not really ill, just throaty and sore ears, probably getting a cold, but I've been shovelling echanacia (sp?) into me and I'm about to take some honey & cinnamon so hopefully it will all help. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm definitely in the grandpa category. --- sam



angelam said:


> Think I might be her Grandma!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm definitely in the grandpa category. --- sam


 :XD:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Arrgh not going out today now. The friend is tired and going back to bed. I made her promise tomorrow we will go out. I have talked to Gregs mom and she is behind me 100%. She tried to speak on the phone with him yesterday and she told me he hung up on him. 
We got the snow yesterday and without having actually going out in it, it looks like we got about a foot of snow. &#128078;

I am going to knit for a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope this reads that you are staying put and greg is moving out which i personally think is the way it should be - far easier for him to leave. you can love someone to death and at the same time you can not like them very much - and i think that is where you are now - you are definitely not a 'hhb'. we got your back mel - this is going to turn out ok - just you wait. and i am glad to be the father figure. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
> I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.
> 
> Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Arrgh not going out today now. The friend is tired and going back to bed. I made her promise tomorrow we will go out. I have talked to Gregs mom and she is behind me 100%. She tried to speak on the phone with him yesterday and she told me he hung up on him.
> We got the snow yesterday and without having actually going out in it, it looks like we got about a foot of snow. 👎
> 
> I am going to knit for a bit.


Too bad your trip out and about today has been postponed, hopefully tomorrow will be better and you will both have a fantastic time. 
I'm so glad that his mom is with you, that moral support is such a boost. 
I'm sure he hung up on her because he knows she's right and doesn't want to hear it and have to acknowledge it. 
 When you knit "for a bit" you usually wind up with a complete project finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is tragic - sending tons of healing energy to spider and her family. i feel bad for the husbandfather who thought this was the only way. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have Pm'd and gotten a reply back from Spider, I think her family could use some prayers also, she asked me to let you all know that she'll be back as soon as she can but there has been a lot going on and she just hasn't had the energy to get on here and let everyone know.
> Her DS husband took his life in January and I'm sure that was a horrible shock to DS and their son. She said that they are starting to get back into a routine, but I'm sure it's going to be a while before there is any real normalcy again.
> I'm in tears at all the heartbreak going on right now.
> I think we all need a warm hug {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could be your grandpa also poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news from mom - glad she is in your corner. no need to go out in the snow - stay warm and knit. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Arrgh not going out today now. The friend is tired and going back to bed. I made her promise tomorrow we will go out. I have talked to Gregs mom and she is behind me 100%. She tried to speak on the phone with him yesterday and she told me he hung up on him.
> We got the snow yesterday and without having actually going out in it, it looks like we got about a foot of snow. 👎
> 
> I am going to knit for a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> good news from mom - glad she is in your corner. no need to go out in the snow - stay warm and knit. --- sam


I agree, it's so sad when someone is at the a point that they can't find any other door or window to open so as to take a different path.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i could be your grandpa also poledra. --- sam


:XD: 
Not unless you started really young Sam, I'm 51 come August, Lord, did I really just type 51? Where does the time fly, I don't feel that old, I though I was still 30. :roll:


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Diane104 said:


> If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


Welcome to the table, we always love when new people stop by. 
Sam sets a wonderful table and there is always someone around to chat with.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Interesting to read about old stuff day. I am someone who hangs on to stuff and has a hard time letting go.

On the other hand, I really need to declutter as we need to move to a condo. There is a woman in our area who is known as the Clutter Coach.
She has a newsletter and will be speaking at our church later this month.

A friend who is in the same position I am and I are encouraging one another. Each day, we report what we have gotten rid of.

The big challenge is going to be the yarn and the knitting books!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He has said that we can go as he wants to keep his dogs. I have no problem with this. I just want to start over. 

I am knitting Sam but Gage and I will be going out for supper with another of our friends tonight and we will come home before Gage has to go to bed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I am making sets of 3 covers and going to sell them for 10$.

Sets so far with colors I have and will make more whenever I get more cotton. This was all in my stash &#128077;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have Pm'd and gotten a reply back from Spider, I think her family could use some prayers also, she asked me to let you all know that she'll be back as soon as she can but there has been a lot going on and she just hasn't had the energy to get on here and let everyone know.
> Her DS husband took his life in January and I'm sure that was a horrible shock to DS and their son. She said that they are starting to get back into a routine, but I'm sure it's going to be a while before there is any real normalcy again.
> I'm in tears at all the heartbreak going on right now.
> I think we all need a warm hug {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Please tell Spider that she and her family are in my prayers ar this sad time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Diane104 said:


> If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://culturedpurlsociety.tumblr.com/post/46356907137/knit-stitch-of-the-week-bubble-wrap-stitch


From your link, I did get through to the Ravelry pattern that I found, Double Bubble scarf, but had been unable to find the second time I looked. At the moment, I don't want to pay for another pattern, but now I know where to look if I change my mind. Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> looks like you raised a really good lad there sonja - did he ever finish university? --- sam


He's 19 Sam just finishing his first year . He is doing a masters degree in engineering so he has another 3 years left to do and he can't leave home till his 30 because when he has a good job he had to spend all his money on me :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> +I finally finished the afghan I've been knitting for DGGD using the yarn I picked up from the swap table at KTP last summer. (It showed up Sunday morning as Don and I were saying goodbyes and getting ready to head for home.) She has waited so patiently for it since Christmas. (Perhaps a learning moment [months long] for her?)
> 
> I've no idea who left the yarn but it is acrylic and very warm and toasty. She loves the bright crayon colors. Thanks to my generous donor--there must have been 4 or 5 skeins that someone had frogged from a project.
> 
> ...


I bet she is so excited to have an afghan that Gram made especially for her! And, yes, I am sure it has been a learning experience for her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> Not unless you started really young Sam, I'm 51 come August, Lord, did I really just type 51? Where does the time fly, I don't feel that old, I though I was still 30. :roll:


I have three children older than you and my baby is 50 this September so perhaps that makes me your Mother figure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I want to come, but....DH has a Cleveland Clinic appt. MAYBE the next week. I think we are staying around until the 14th. I'm crossing my fingers!


Sent you a PM


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh...I have a mitten that some stitches came loose on that needs mending for DD...tomorrow. I'll do it tomorrow.
> 
> Pool was fun--the cake was tres leches (three milks) and oh my lord was it good. I shouldn't have eaten it (trying to get rid of the 'hibernation layer', not add to it!) but yum. So moist and creamy.
> 
> Yawning now, so off to bed with me soon. Continuous good thoughts go out for all.


And I have 2 pair of socks that I have snagged the heel on that I need to fix. I'll find the gumption to fix them one of these days......


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So I am making sets of 3 covers and going to sell them for 10$.
> 
> Sets so far with colors I have and will make more whenever I get more cotton. This was all in my stash 👍


I think you're going to have a little retail business going there before you know it. Good luck Mel. xx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow really strange sitting here reading and my nose started to bleed. Have had that happen in forever. Hope it's not to do with any medicine I'm on.
> Dr put me on something new for my bladder and is sending me for some tests again, a ultrasound on Thursday hopeing she won't find anything . I am tired of tests just want to be back to normal. Sorry shouldn't complain I'm thankful they got all the cancer


I hope it isn't the medicine, and that there is nothing found that shouldn't be there on Thursday. It could just be dry air in the house causing it. DD gets them almost every winter for that reason.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's 19 Sam just finishing his first year . He is doing a masters degree in engineering so he has another 3 years left to do and he can't leave home till his 30 because when he has a good job he had to spend all his money on me :lol:


Sounds like a good deal Sonja.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope your daughter gets home safe, will be a rude awakeni g to land in the snow storm after the heat of Jamaica.
> 
> Mary, safe travels in the morning to work
> 
> ...


Hope your headache is gone by now. Did you have some caffeine? That was my problem last week. I have been drinking too much tea, and then had been without for a few days. Soon as I had more tea, the headache went away.

How do you do your home made fries? Mine never come out right. Mom used to make them all the time, and I can't remember how she did them.

Sorry to hear that Aunt fell and broke her wrist. Good that it was able to be set without surgery, and that was all she broke.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Youngest son has known all along that his brother has cancer . Would never keep that from him I just have not told him how serious it really is . He is a gentle soul who tends to worry about family and friends . And I thought he had enough on his plate with his own diagnosis, unniversity and his dad being so ill to . His first thoughts when he was told his dad could not work any more was to give up unniversity find a job and help pay the bills . We told him no
> Money is tight but we'll manage


I am so glad that he knows. I am sure he suspects just how bad it is, without being told. I guess I didn't think you would really keep it all from him, as I wouldn't, but I sure would struggle with the decision to tell, just because I would want to protect. It sort of sounded like he didn't know at all. I think you have raise some very good, thoughtful young men! You are a good mom. Don't we all manage what we have to? Know you are all in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sister good things happened in 59


They sure did! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope by now she is tucked up in bed nice and warm and fast asleep.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to let you know that pain has eased a little and that I will be having an injection in my spine next week, so if that is successful, I'll be like a new woman!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers - they surely helped (along with the pain meds) I am so grateful.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that the pain has eased, and that the injection helps. Hope you can get some good sleep soon. Enjoy the book clubs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read a number of pages and will try ad remember what I was going to comment on.
> Tami so sad about your mother, but I hope you all get a chance to say goodbye and that she the doesn't hang around too long.
> 
> The butterfly is stunning, you almost see colours in it. With his shading.
> ...


Thank you.

Enjoy your time with Maryanne and your Mum. You will have lots of fun catching up with all of Maryanne's adventures! Did the airlines let her fly yesterday? I hope so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Were you born in 59? Because David was and that would make you exactly the same age.


I was!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Diane104 said:



> If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


Thank you for trying but I 
Can't get this link as it says error not found
Maybe it's my iPad as its been playing up on kp


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes at home at teatime 😄


 :lol: Great time to be born. Bet mum had something to eat right after you were born.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well how about that. Literally same day. David doesn't know what time. I won't forget your age in a hurry.
> 
> We are at the airport waiting for Maryanne she is off the plane but between passport control and customs could be a while yet.


I bet you are going to be happy to see Maryanne!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just a quick pop in as I'm just about to head out to Stobo. Of course it has to be that I'm not feeling 100% - not really ill, just throaty and sore ears, probably getting a cold, but I've been shovelling echanacia (sp?) into me and I'm about to take some honey & cinnamon so hopefully it will all help. TTYL


Feel better soon so you can enjoy your time away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up. Gage was home from school yesterday with a fever and sore throat. So we did a fair amount of sleeping. I laid my cards on the table yesterday morning. Said I was sick of everything and that I was calling the worker and telling her we are separating and that we need separate checks.
> I didn't call yesterday as Greg was home all day. Quiet as a mouse watching movies. But I did call this morning and left a msg with the worker. I am supposed to go out with a friend today.
> 
> Greg called his mom yesterday after I told him this crying and saying he was going to have to move out etc. I hope I don't come across as a hard hearted bitch but I feel nothing right now. I still love him more then he will ever know but I love myself and my son.
> ...


I am so glad that you have called the case worker. Hopefully Greg will move out so you don't have to, but I won't hold my breathe. Good that your friend registered Deuce in your name and got his tags for you. I hope Gage is feeling better. Enjoy your time out and try to relax a little while you are out. It will give you new strength to do what needs done at home.

We all love you. Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Mel*, honey, it is not mandatory that you respond to every post from every one of us. As your unofficial great grandmother, remember that Gram said it's true. So, we won't tolerate any more berating yourself over it. Besides you have enough to say grace over as it is.
> 
> Take care, darlin', and remember that we love you; and each of us has learned or is learning that we must love ourselves at least enough to take care of ourselves, if we truly care about those we love.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thanks for prayers she got home at 4:17am ! Text me to let me know


Wonderful news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Interesting to read about old stuff day. I am someone who hangs on to stuff and has a hard time letting go.
> 
> On the other hand, I really need to declutter as we need to move to a condo. There is a woman in our area who is known as the Clutter Coach.
> She has a newsletter and will be speaking at our church later this month.
> ...


 Just be strong and try to stand firm although if I had plenty of yarn and books

They definitely would not be on my declutter list


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are not hard hearted anything . You have to take a stand and do what's right for yourself and especially for Gage , he's just a young boy who needs happiness and laughter not worry and stress . I hope everything works out for you Mel and it's good that you have Duece to look after you both


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I've been on this computer for hours and not yet showered and dressed! I do have to get busy as Sydney goes to the vet this afternoon for his annual shots, etc. Sending much love & prayers. TTYL


Sounds like me when I turn the computer on in the morning!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have Pm'd and gotten a reply back from Spider, I think her family could use some prayers also, she asked me to let you all know that she'll be back as soon as she can but there has been a lot going on and she just hasn't had the energy to get on here and let everyone know.
> Her DS husband took his life in January and I'm sure that was a horrible shock to DS and their son. She said that they are starting to get back into a routine, but I'm sure it's going to be a while before there is any real normalcy again.
> I'm in tears at all the heartbreak going on right now.
> I think we all need a warm hug {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


OMG! Spider, you are in my prayers and wrapped in my arms for comforting hugs. I am so very sorry to hear this news.

Kaye Jo, thank you so much for sending the PM, and for letting us all know what has happened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly wasn't the number i thought you would come up with - but still - no - i guess you are right - heather is going to be 50 in october and she was born right after my birthday and on our third anniversary. feels kind of strange having a daughter that is a half century old. lol ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> Not unless you started really young Sam, I'm 51 come August, Lord, did I really just type 51? Where does the time fly, I don't feel that old, I though I was still 30. :roll:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My you tube project finished &#128516;A great looking hot pad


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend Angela is picking us up around 5:15 pm and Gage and I are going to have some supper together at a restaurant down the street from her house. He said he would rather talk with me if he cries instead of around other people. I can understand
I love my boy and my heart breaks that he has to go through this. Can't wait to see him smile again

Thank you all for your hugs and support and know that I love all of you too. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are around somewhere - you are right - it could be the cats - i will talk to them and see what they have to say for themselves. it's not as though i don't have anymore sox yarn that i couldn't start another pair. says me who has been on this pair at least two years and have yet to finish one sox. --- sam
> 
> i really do know what you are going through tami - i spent 14+ weeks with mother in the hospital - i think i lived there - the nurses certainly treated me like family - lol - the last couple of weeks my prayer was for her to go and go quickly - it took a couple more weeks. she was starting to have pain and i know what pain myloma can bring - how east it is to break a bone - and i didn't want that for her. i wasn't sure what i was going to do without her in my life but i wanted her to have no pain. i was thankful when she finally died - very hard to let go - but i have survived.


 :lol: Start another pair and the missing pair will turn up! And I will be around in August to help you with them all, if need be.

I thank you, Sam, and everyone else who has sent me comfort and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

diane104 - thank you so much for this url - i personally can't get it to work - hopefully someone will tell me what i am doing wrong.

besides that - let me be among the first to welcome you to the knitting tea party - you evidently have been reading along some so you know what we are all about - there is always fresh hot tea and a chair available with your name on it when you care to visit us again - and we really hope it is soon - we love having new people to talk to - add so much to the conversation. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Diane104 said:


> If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - yarn and knitting books are never considered clutter - even if you have to stack the boxes in the living room. ---- sam



purl2diva said:


> Interesting to read about old stuff day. I am someone who hangs on to stuff and has a hard time letting go.
> 
> On the other hand, I really need to declutter as we need to move to a condo. There is a woman in our area who is known as the Clutter Coach.
> She has a newsletter and will be speaking at our church later this month.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> how are the bunnies? --- sam


Hopefully, Dyson is not pregnant, but she is nesting big time. They were about 2 1/2 months old when we got them 16 Jan. I am hoping that this is a false alarm. We didn't get the other house out soon enough, but hoping that we don't have baby bunnies before 5 April, when they have their appointment. When I put Dyson in her "new" house, and put the litter box in, she kept moving things around to suit herself. I got up the next morning to the litter box full of fur. DH gave her some hay after he came home from work, and she gathered up huge mouthfuls and put it in on top of the fur. Now we have even more fur on top of the hay. You would think she would be bare by now for all the fur in the box!

Otherwise, the bunnies are doing fine. Growing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you know what sonja - i bet that would be just fine with him. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He's 19 Sam just finishing his first year . He is doing a masters degree in engineering so he has another 3 years left to do and he can't leave home till his 30 because when he has a good job he had to spend all his money on me :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got a medium sized skiff of snow - school was delayed two hours this morning - i think the back roads were a little icy yet - main roads were good - they had been salted. it is 30° in the dog yard right now - early afternoon - but the sun has melted and dried the driveway which was a little icy this morning. so all in all i think we got away lightly. --- sam


We got a dusting. Scattered little fluffy flakes off and on. The sun is now shining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


Matthew has such an amazing eye for detail!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Arrgh not going out today now. The friend is tired and going back to bed. I made her promise tomorrow we will go out. I have talked to Gregs mom and she is behind me 100%. She tried to speak on the phone with him yesterday and she told me he hung up on him.
> We got the snow yesterday and without having actually going out in it, it looks like we got about a foot of snow. 👎
> 
> I am going to knit for a bit.


Sorry you didn't get a chance to go out today. Hope your friend is feeling better tomorrow. So glad that Greg's mom is behind you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful jackie - love the color combination --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> My you tube project finished 😄A great looking hot pad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Diane104 said:


> If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


Welcome to the tea party, Diane! I hope you will join us often, and let us know what you are working on, and what is going on in your life. So nice to have new people join us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have three children older than you and my baby is 50 this September so perhaps that makes me your Mother figure!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby bunnies for easter - how precious. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hopefully, Dyson is not pregnant, but she is nesting big time. They were about 2 1/2 months old when we got them 16 Jan. I am hoping that this is a false alarm. We didn't get the other house out soon enough, but hoping that we don't have baby bunnies before 5 April, when they have their appointment. When I put Dyson in her "new" house, and put the litter box in, she kept moving things around to suit herself. I got up the next morning to the litter box full of fur. DH gave her some hay after he came home from work, and she gathered up huge mouthfuls and put it in on top of the fur. Now we have even more fur on top of the hay. You would think she would be bare by now for all the fur in the box!
> 
> Otherwise, the bunnies are doing fine. Growing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I am making sets of 3 covers and going to sell them for 10$.
> 
> Sets so far with colors I have and will make more whenever I get more cotton. This was all in my stash 👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I am making sets of 3 covers and going to sell them for 10$.
> 
> Sets so far with colors I have and will make more whenever I get more cotton. This was all in my stash 👍


 :thumbup: They are looking great! They should sell very well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's 19 Sam just finishing his first year . He is doing a masters degree in engineering so he has another 3 years left to do and he can't leave home till his 30 because when he has a good job he had to spend all his money on me :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Please tell Spider that she and her family are in my prayers ar this sad time.


I certainly will.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for trying but I
> Can't get this link as it says error not found
> Maybe it's my iPad as its been playing up on kp


Try again in a few minutes. I sometimes get the same thing, and try again, and it opens just fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My you tube project finished 😄A great looking hot pad


Very pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> baby bunnies for easter - how precious. --- sam


NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Please, NO! And they wouldn't be any bigger than my little finger if there is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> He has said that we can go as he wants to keep his dogs. I have no problem with this. I just want to start over.
> 
> I am knitting Sam but Gage and I will be going out for supper with another of our friends tonight and we will come home before Gage has to go to bed.


But so typical to put himself first. I just can't understand this attitude at all. Sorry Mel, but you and Gage are more important than him and the dogs!!!!! What is he thinking.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Matthew has such an amazing eye for detail!


Very lifelike, wasn't it!

Julie, you would have been interested in the item I heard on the BBC Radio 4 PM programme this evening. If you don't know the programme,it is a fairly chatty news roundup from 5pm to 6pm on weekdays, which I normally listen to on the kitchen radio while preparing the evening meal.

This evening, there was an item on the vote on the flag in New Zealand. It included some interviews from what was described as 'the biggest flag-making factory in New Zealand', where, unsurprisingly, there was much enthusiasm for the change. The interviewer concluded, however, that the general trend of opinion seemed to be in favour of retaining the status quo.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Try again in a few minutes. I sometimes get the same thing, and try again, and it opens just fine.


The revised link that Rookie posted seemed to work fine, although I couldn't open the original one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that certainly wasn't the number i thought you would come up with - but still - no - i guess you are right - heather is going to be 50 in october and she was born right after my birthday and on our third anniversary. feels kind of strange having a daughter that is a half century old. lol ---- sam


 :XD: :XD: 
I don't think though Sam, that I would put it to her that she's half a century, I don't think she'd take it too well. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> OMG! Spider, you are in my prayers and wrapped in my arms for comforting hugs. I am so very sorry to hear this news.
> 
> Kaye Jo, thank you so much for sending the PM, and for letting us all know what has happened.


You are welcome, I miss seeing her posts on the weekends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My you tube project finished 😄A great looking hot pad


I like the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend Angela is picking us up around 5:15 pm and Gage and I are going to have some supper together at a restaurant down the street from her house. He said he would rather talk with me if he cries instead of around other people. I can understand
> I love my boy and my heart breaks that he has to go through this. Can't wait to see him smile again
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs and support and know that I love all of you too. ❤❤❤❤
> ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


Poor Gage, he's going through so much emotionally right now.. Hugs for you both. Tell him real men cry so go right ahead and cry if he needs to, it's healthy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear about the headache and your DH's aunt's fall. Perhaps if you have any peppermint essential oil you could run a small amount on your temples and it will help the headache.


The first thing. Always try is the mint oil, then advil sinus, then Tylenol 3.
Also, some people think I'm nuts but I find coke sometimes helps too 
Nothing worked yesterday but it's finally gone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We got about and inch of snow between 4AM and 6AM. Then slowly drifting flakes followed by smaller and intense snow before all stopped. Now it's blowing bigger but not so many flakes. Obviously can't make up her mind. Mother Nature must be getting older than us or tired of it all for this season.
> 
> The wind is quite cold. Tim is home again today and the nasal/sinus thing is getting more intense. However, he has been well nearly all year. We are soaking pinto beans for chili for tonight's supper. Apparently no words or FB posts from Ben since he announced that he was going to Toledo to be with ''people who care about him.'' Wish he'd start to care enough about himself to actually do something to help himself.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's 19 Sam just finishing his first year . He is doing a masters degree in engineering so he has another 3 years left to do and he can't leave home till his 30 because when he has a good job he had to spend all his money on me :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hopefully, Dyson is not pregnant, but she is nesting big time. They were about 2 1/2 months old when we got them 16 Jan. I am hoping that this is a false alarm. We didn't get the other house out soon enough, but hoping that we don't have baby bunnies before 5 April, when they have their appointment. When I put Dyson in her "new" house, and put the litter box in, she kept moving things around to suit herself. I got up the next morning to the litter box full of fur. DH gave her some hay after he came home from work, and she gathered up huge mouthfuls and put it in on top of the fur. Now we have even more fur on top of the hay. You would think she would be bare by now for all the fur in the box!
> 
> Otherwise, the bunnies are doing fine. Growing.


 :shock: 
Oh my, well I guess you will find out soon enough. :-D 
But I agree, hopefully it's a false alarm and then fixing them will take care of that issue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your headache is gone by now. Did you have some caffeine? That was my problem last week. I have been drinking too much tea, and then had been without for a few days. Soon as I had more tea, the headache went away.
> 
> How do you do your home made fries? Mine never come out right. Mom used to make them all the time, and I can't remember how she did them.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Aunt fell and broke her wrist. Good that it was able to be set without surgery, and that was all she broke.


Nothing hard about the fries, just cut the potatoes & throw in the deep fryer until slightly browned, about 9 minutes in mine. Some people think it makes a difference what kind of potatoes you use.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My you tube project finished 😄A great looking hot pad


Very nice, I've bookmarked that pattern but didn't do it yet


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gagesmom, What you are experiencing is the death of a marriage, so in saying that you are grieving just like a bereavement and it's OK to cry, and reach out to your friends and family, and of course all of us on here.
Big hugs and lots of prayers for you at this sad time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My you tube project finished 😄A great looking hot pad


That's lovely Jackie and the colours you used are gorgeous


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if i should start a pool here on where tami will have baby bunnies before or on easter. i for one dearly hope so. they are so cute. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Please, NO! And they wouldn't be any bigger than my little finger if there is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually she laughed when i told her that - i was laughing wen i said it. i actually think she is proud of it which i suppose is a good thing. i certainly would be more proud if i was only fifty. again. rotflmao --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD:
> I don't think though Sam, that I would put it to her that she's half a century, I don't think she'd take it too well. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually she laughed when i told her that - i was laughing wen i said it. i actually think she is proud of it which i suppose is a good thing. i certainly would be more proud if i was only fifty. again. rotflmao --- sam


LOL!! Well that is good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes rabbits are cute, but they breed, like rabbits and are a huge pest here and in Aussie for farmers. They taste good too! She's says with a naughty chuckle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Diane104 and welcome to the tea party. I tried the ink you posted and it said url not found. I'll try it again after search cultered purl society. Your effort to help out is much appreciated. Also hope you will drop back nad chat with us awhile. If you've been lurking you know we love to meet new folks and Sam always has a chair with your name on it so join right in.

Edit: If you go to 


Diane104 said:


> If you are still looking for the bubble wrap stitch, check out cultured purl society - knit stitch of the week - bubble wrap stitch:
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you learn any good hints from the Clutter Coach *please pass them on to me!!!* I still haven't finished my craft room....LOL



purl2diva said:


> Interesting to read about old stuff day. I am someone who hangs on to stuff and has a hard time letting go.
> 
> On the other hand, I really need to declutter as we need to move to a condo. There is a woman in our area who is known as the Clutter Coach.
> She has a newsletter and will be speaking at our church later this month.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody you know your area better than I do but $10 seems rather low. I would think more like $15. It is easier to lower your price than raise it too. Just my opinion....that and50 cents may buy you a cup of coffee! Are these made out of 100% cotton like Sugar & Cream?



gagesmom said:


> So I am making sets of 3 covers and going to sell them for 10$.
> 
> Sets so far with colors I have and will make more whenever I get more cotton. This was all in my stash 👍


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, thanks for letting us know about Spider, what a terrible thing to happen, suicide is so hard on those left behind.

Melody, it's good that you have Gregs mom behind you. Hopefully she can talk some sense into him & get him to move out. 
I'm sure the swifter covers will sell very well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD:
> I don't think though Sam, that I would put it to her that she's half a century, I don't think she'd take it too well. LOL!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Gage, he's going through so much emotionally right now.. Hugs for you both. Tell him real men cry so go right ahead and cry if he needs to, it's healthy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The first thing. Always try is the mint oil, then advil sinus, then Tylenol 3.
> Also, some people think I'm nuts but I find coke sometimes helps too
> Nothing worked yesterday but it's finally gone


I used to have a friend who had migraines. Her dr told her to take 2 asprin (not tylenol) with coke. She said it almost always worked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great looking hot pad! Very decorative.


Bubba Love said:


> My you tube project finished 😄A great looking hot pad


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree! Stacked books can be used as a side table or foot stool, or,,,.........and the yarn can be put in pillow cases and used as pillows!


thewren said:


> joy - yarn and knitting books are never considered clutter - even if you have to stack the boxes in the living room. ---- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Oh my, well I guess you will find out soon enough. :-D
> But I agree, hopefully it's a false alarm and then fixing them will take care of that issue.


I am sure hoping! The vet said they couldn't do it any sooner, as rabbits are very dicey to put under anisthetic. They go in Monday evening for a physical, then surgery in the morning. Come home that evening. Almost $300!!! But it is our vet, and the cheapest we found. One wanted $1000 for the 2 of them. But they are a froo froo vet, and do artificial incemination for show dogs, and other specialty stuff. :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nothing hard about the fries, just cut the potatoes & throw in the deep fryer until slightly browned, about 9 minutes in mine. Some people think it makes a difference what kind of potatoes you use.


Hmm, that's the way I do it, but they come out, I don't know how to describe them, not quite done, and "potatoie'? Seems mom used to soak hers in cold water, then blotted dry with a towel before frying, but I just figured that was to keep them from turning brown, because she would cut them early, so she had time to bread the fish before frying fries in the deep fryer, and the fish in the electric skillet.

What kind of little fryer did you get? I finally pitched our safety fryer that we had for years. It was getting pretty gross, couldn't get it clean any more, and took up too much space. I don't fry that often anyway, with just the 2 of us. DH would prefer that I did it all the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if i should start a pool here on where tami will have baby bunnies before or on easter. i for one dearly hope so. they are so cute. --- sam


(Sticking my tongue out and giving you raspberries!) And if I have baby bunnies, since you are wishing them on me, you will receive new pets. All of them! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> (Sticking my tongue out and giving you raspberries!) And if I have baby bunnies, since you are wishing them on me, you will receive new pets. All of them! :mrgreen:


Great answer Tami, rabbit pie anyone?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To our friends who like cricket game. One of NZ cricket legends Martin Crowe (cousin of Russell Crowe actor) has passed away from cancer today, news has just come over the radio. A sad day for the sports world. He was 53.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes rabbits are cute, but they breed, like rabbits and are a huge pest here and in Aussie for farmers. They taste good too! She's says with a naughty chuckle.


 :lol: You are right, they are cute. We should have brought in the smaller house that we take in the RV, and separated them as soon as we could tell we had one of each. Ours are house rabbits. They only go out side in a cage, or on leashes with harnesses. And, yes, rabbit tastes good too! If cooked correctly, tastes like chicken. I know I have eaten it as a child thinking it was chicken. And so did a great aunt-in-law. My great aunt and uncle raised meat rabbits. GAIL and family would rutinely show up uninvited for Sunday dinner. Always thought she was eating chicken, as she would not eat rabbit. I can remember when she died, my dad's brother had just married his second wife. Mom, Dad, uncle and aunt picked up great aunt and stopped for lunch before the funeral. Great aunt ordered chicken. When she was finished, she wrapped the bones in her napkin and put them in her purse. New aunt about died when she saw great aunt slip the bones in the casket! OMG! It was just like Aunt Helen! We all got a laugh out of it every time the story was told. Now you know the rest of the story, and why I am sure I ate rabbit as a child. I have also eaten rabbit, and squirrel as an adult.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we had quite an expensive visit to the vets today. Other than Sydney getting his annual shots we also got him a years worth of heartworm meds and 6 months of flea & tick med AND also got flea & tick collar that last 8 months for the other 4 dogs. On top of all that we had the vet check out a bad tooth we noticed in Sydney's mouth and he is now scheduled for having his teeth cleaned and the infected tooth extracted next Tuesday. Vet said somehow he had damaged it because he was too young for such an infection. Thank God we did get a good tax refund and it paid for today and will also pay for next week's procedures. 

Oh, DD told us the wrong city she will be going to....not Barcelona but she will be going to Madrid. Either way she will have a wonderful experience. Possibly already has a roommate and housing arranged too. We gave her a sizable amount of the tax refund to help with the cost of this. She is so looking forward to this and also possible trips to UK and other parts of Europe.

God is good and has supplied all our needs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great answer Tami, rabbit pie anyone?


 :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> To our friends who like cricket game. One of NZ cricket legends Martin Crowe (cousin of Russell Crowe actor) has passed away from cancer today, news has just come over the radio. A sad day for the sports world. He was 53.


How sad. Thoughts for his family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we had quite an expensive visit to the vets today. Other than Sydney getting his annual shots we also got him a years worth of heartworm meds and 6 months of flea & tick med AND also got flea & tick collar that last 8 months for the other 4 dogs. On top of all that we had the vet check out a bad tooth we noticed in Sydney's mouth and he is now scheduled for having his teeth cleaned and the infected tooth extracted next Tuesday. Vet said somehow he had damaged it because he was too young for such an infection. Thank God we did get a good tax refund and it paid for today and will also pay for next week's procedures.
> 
> Oh, DD told us the wrong city she will be going to....not Barcelona but she will be going to Madrid. Either way she will have a wonderful experience. Possibly already has a roommate and housing arranged too. We gave her a sizable amount of the tax refund to help with the cost of this. She is so looking forward to this and also possible trips to UK and other parts of Europe.
> 
> God is good and has supplied all our needs.


Ouch. Poor Sydney. Glad you got enough refund to pay for it, and your van. Your DD will have a great experience! And, yes, God is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Very lifelike, wasn't it!
> 
> Julie, you would have been interested in the item I heard on the BBC Radio 4 PM programme this evening. If you don't know the programme,it is a fairly chatty news roundup from 5pm to 6pm on weekdays, which I normally listen to on the kitchen radio while preparing the evening meal.
> 
> This evening, there was an item on the vote on the flag in New Zealand. It included some interviews from what was described as 'the biggest flag-making factory in New Zealand', where, unsurprisingly, there was much enthusiasm for the change. The interviewer concluded, however, that the general trend of opinion seemed to be in favour of retaining the status quo.


 :thumbup: I reported to a friend your supposition that John Key has to have shares in a flag making company- let alone everything else that would have to be changed, Personally I think visually the alternative is awful, already $26,000,000 has been squandered on the Referenda. A lot are also fed up with the whole process. Quite a number of Sportsmen apparently are behind change, none of my Maori friends likes it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> To our friends who like cricket game. One of NZ cricket legends Martin Crowe (cousin of Russell Crowe actor) has passed away from cancer today, news has just come over the radio. A sad day for the sports world. He was 53.


Hadn't heard that, knew he was not well- the family is neighbours to my brother in Christchurch, I seem to recall.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Tami how funny. Reminds me of my parents neighbours who had pet rabbits. When they would go on vacation mum would take care of them and had problems with the male one, he would get very aggressive so she would take gloves and a garden stake to fend him off. 
They do taste much like chicken, and a good alternative when meat is so expensive in stores. Living off the land is a good thing, and helps keep numbers in control.duck shooting season starts in May and they are a good meal too. Years ago my hubby and cousin went out over a long weekend and got 50 and myself and cousin had the horrible job of gutting them.
Didn't want to eat any for awhile after that. Ah memories!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we had quite an expensive visit to the vets today. Other than Sydney getting his annual shots we also got him a years worth of heartworm meds and 6 months of flea & tick med AND also got flea & tick collar that last 8 months for the other 4 dogs. On top of all that we had the vet check out a bad tooth we noticed in Sydney's mouth and he is now scheduled for having his teeth cleaned and the infected tooth extracted next Tuesday. Vet said somehow he had damaged it because he was too young for such an infection. Thank God we did get a good tax refund and it paid for today and will also pay for next week's procedures.
> 
> Oh, DD told us the wrong city she will be going to....not Barcelona but she will be going to Madrid. Either way she will have a wonderful experience. Possibly already has a roommate and housing arranged too. We gave her a sizable amount of the tax refund to help with the cost of this. She is so looking forward to this and also possible trips to UK and other parts of Europe.
> 
> God is good and has supplied all our needs.


If you DD needs or wants anything while in London area please know that I'm here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we have a picture? please --- sam


That is what I'd intended to do although I'm not electronically able to post pictures. I thought I'd at least take some to show at KTP; but then Tim has been home from class all week so far (and probably the next 2 days also), and I forgot before she took it home. I'll try to get some the next time I'm over there.

Sorry, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is tragic - sending tons of healing energy to spider and her family. i feel bad for the husbandfather who thought this was the only way. --- sam


Seriously, this is our fear for Ben at this point in his spiral downward to the bottom of the pit he is digging for himself.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually she laughed when i told her that - i was laughing wen i said it. i actually think she is proud of it which i suppose is a good thing. i certainly would be more proud if i was only fifty. again. rotflmao --- sam


Personally, I would not want to repeat these last 20 year years at all, Sam. Well, except for Tim's coming into our hearts and lives. The BR CA diagnoses; and the circumstances of his birth; the break-up of both girls' marriages; and Don's heart attack when in Missouri while Susan and I were here in Ohio; and now this mess with Ben--No thanks, I wouldn't want to go through all this again. Knowing it was coming would likely make getting through them all again even tougher.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just because.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure hoping! The vet said they couldn't do it any sooner, as rabbits are very dicey to put under anisthetic. They go in Monday evening for a physical, then surgery in the morning. Come home that evening. Almost $300!!! But it is our vet, and the cheapest we found. One wanted $1000 for the 2 of them. But they are a froo froo vet, and do artificial incemination for show dogs, and other specialty stuff. :shock:


Wow! But yes, necessary, unless you want to become a rabbit breeder. With as sensitive to anesthesia as they are $300 isn't really too bad for both, when we had Mocha Neutered it was more because they use a special anethstesia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh Tami how funny. Reminds me of my parents neighbours who had pet rabbits. When they would go on vacation mum would take care of them and had problems with the male one, he would get very aggressive so she would take gloves and a garden stake to fend him off.
> They do taste much like chicken, and a good alternative when meat is so expensive in stores. Living off the land is a good thing, and helps keep numbers in control.duck shooting season starts in May and they are a good meal too. Years ago my hubby and cousin went out over a long weekend and got 50 and myself and cousin had the horrible job of gutting them.
> Didn't want to eat any for awhile after that. Ah memories!


We don't hunt. Not because we are against it, just don't. Partly because we have no where to do it. I have never had duck, domestic or wild. I do have a niece who hunts with her husband, and their young dd (8?). They bow hunt deer. They have a freezer full, and DN cans a lot of meat also. I could not gut, or clean any of it. Turns my stomach awful. All meat is getting horribly expensive here. Good ground (mince) beef with out much fat, is over $5/pound. Chicken isn't as bad, and if I had freezer space, last week I could have gotten a 40# box of boneless skinless chicken breasts for 99 cents a pound. This week it is $1.19 for the same box. A local grocery does much of their own processing, and run specials like that quite often. We also buy a lot of our beef by the half cow from people we know, so know how it was raised. And for pork, my niece raised a pig for the county fair/4H. We bought half of that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Seriously, this is our fear for Ben at this point in his spiral downward to the bottom of the pit he is digging for himself.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I pray not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just because.


Cuties!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Personally, I would not want to repeat these last 20 year years at all, Sam. Well, except for Tim's coming into our hearts and lives. The BR CA diagnoses; and the circumstances of his birth; the break-up of both girls' marriages; and Don's heart attack when in Missouri while Susan and I were here in Ohio; and now this mess with Ben--No thanks, I wouldn't want to go through all this again. Knowing it was coming would likely make getting through them all again even tougher.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree, Joy, sometimes the best thing about the past is that it is the past.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! But yes, necessary, unless you want to become a rabbit breeder. With as sensitive to anesthesia as they are $300 isn't really too bad for both, when we had Mocha Neutered it was more because they use a special anethstesia.


Surprisingly our vet was the cheapest. We have used this vet since 1980, when I got my/our basset shepherd. DH and I were married in 1982, hence the my/our! The last time we had rabbits fixed, it was $95! for both!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We haven't done any wild food hunting for ,many years now. We gave up fishing and our boat 10 years ago. A friend gives us fish sometimes and the rest we buy at supermarket. We don't eat as much meat as we used to, getting older we need less. We can buy venison in our stores now and it's very good eating. I've eaten goat (yuk) pheasant , swan, lots of fish and shellfish, duck rabbit. These days much prefer beef, lamb, chicken. I used to like pork but can't stand it now, way too fatty. Since my issues with bad teeth, I had an eating disorder and it's changed my tastes a lot. I'm now back to good health thankfully and life is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How lovely of our newcomer to post a link for the bubble wrap and for others to help. Welcome.

Taking a break from binding off. Got my hair done today and really hated to take the time away from finishing the skirt but it is so hard to get back in, that I kept the appointment. Asked them not to cut it this time. My, were they ever getting it short. I really do hope to finish tonight so I can have time to get the elastic in the waist. It is unfolding beautifully. I added extra stitches to the pattern and I must say, I think Martha Graham would have loved to use this pattern in adult size for her dancers. Well back to work.

Glad to hear Julie that you will be with us online. It is about time you had some good news and sometimes friends give the support that family doesn't. Times like this we just have to adopt our family.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I am posting to see if this catches me up with all of you. Have missed you all. Linda


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> We haven't done any wild food hunting for ,many years now. We gave up fishing and our boat 10 years ago. A friend gives us fish sometimes and the rest we buy at supermarket. We don't eat as much meat as we used to, getting older we need less. We can buy venison in our stores now and it's very good eating. I've eaten goat (yuk) pheasant , swan, lots of fish and shellfish, duck rabbit. These days much prefer beef, lamb, chicken. I used to like pork but can't stand it now, way too fatty. Since my issues with bad teeth, I had an eating disorder and it's changed my tastes a lot. I'm now back to good health thankfully and life is good.


I have had goat. It tasted ok, but was very very tough! Glad you are healthy again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am posting to see if this catches me up with all of you. Have missed you all. Linda


So good to see you post. You are in my prayers.

Check out the first page of each week. Right after Sam starts us off on the new week, KateB and Darowil, and sometimes Lurker2, post a summary of the previous week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just because.


Gizmo and Nelly don't look the least bit alike- cross mating?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely of our newcomer to post a link for the bubble wrap and for others to help. Welcome.
> 
> Taking a break from binding off. Got my hair done today and really hated to take the time away from finishing the skirt but it is so hard to get back in, that I kept the appointment. Asked them not to cut it this time. My, were they ever getting it short. I really do hope to finish tonight so I can have time to get the elastic in the waist. It is unfolding beautifully. I added extra stitches to the pattern and I must say, I think Martha Graham would have loved to use this pattern in adult size for her dancers. Well back to work.
> 
> Glad to hear Julie that you will be with us online. It is about time you had some good news and sometimes friends give the support that family doesn't. Times like this we just have to adopt our family.


It is really great that I will be able to be here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have had goat. It tasted ok, but was very very tough! Glad you are healthy again!


You have to cook it very fast, or for an exceptionally long time- I have enjoyed a Goat Curry Fireball Dave was kind enough to give me the receipt for.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers. Life is resuming for my sister and her son. I have been with her a lot. Spent the whole first week with her day and night. She is strong and has a wonderful job she loves and she and her son are very close and alway have been. It has left me very tired. But it is not about me. 
As we all know life can be hard, but I am so thankful for faith, family and friends. 
Been crocheting again after work, have lots of projects I want and need to do. Just never enough time it seems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will this help on the hunt for the bubble wrap stitch? it's called the raised circle cable stitch. --- sam

http://newstitchaday.com/raised-circle-cable-stitch/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> To our friends who like cricket game. One of NZ cricket legends Martin Crowe (cousin of Russell Crowe actor) has passed away from cancer today, news has just come over the radio. A sad day for the sports world. He was 53.


That's so sad, I'm so sorry for the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: You are right, they are cute. We should have brought in the smaller house that we take in the RV, and separated them as soon as we could tell we had one of each. Ours are house rabbits. They only go out side in a cage, or on leashes with harnesses. And, yes, rabbit tastes good too! If cooked correctly, tastes like chicken. I know I have eaten it as a child thinking it was chicken. And so did a great aunt-in-law. My great aunt and uncle raised meat rabbits. GAIL and family would rutinely show up uninvited for Sunday dinner. Always thought she was eating chicken, as she would not eat rabbit. I can remember when she died, my dad's brother had just married his second wife. Mom, Dad, uncle and aunt picked up great aunt and stopped for lunch before the funeral. Great aunt ordered chicken. When she was finished, she wrapped the bones in her napkin and put them in her purse. New aunt about died when she saw great aunt slip the bones in the casket! OMG! It was just like Aunt Helen! We all got a laugh out of it every time the story was told. Now you know the rest of the story, and why I am sure I ate rabbit as a child. I have also eaten rabbit, and squirrel as an adult.


 :shock: :XD: I bet the new aunt never looked at chicken bones the same way again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I will have to stop chatting this afternoon, I went to get the chicken out of fridge to roast for dinner, and couldn't find it anywhere. Looked all over and it suddenly dawned on me, I left it in the back of the car from this mornings grocery buying. Sooooo! Will not be having chicken after all. I don't like the idea of leaving an uncooked chicken sitting in a warm car, in an even warmer garage all day. That's just inviting trouble.
Oh dear senior moments! So looks like takeaway fish and chips instead.
Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always blotted mine dry and let them air dry a little - that way the oil did not froth so much when you put them in like they do when the are too wet. when you think they are done - let them go for another minute or so. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, that's the way I do it, but they come out, I don't know how to describe them, not quite done, and "potatoie'? Seems mom used to soak hers in cold water, then blotted dry with a towel before frying, but I just figured that was to keep them from turning brown, because she would cut them early, so she had time to bread the fish before frying fries in the deep fryer, and the fish in the electric skillet.
> 
> What kind of little fryer did you get? I finally pitched our safety fryer that we had for years. It was getting pretty gross, couldn't get it clean any more, and took up too much space. I don't fry that often anyway, with just the 2 of us. DH would prefer that I did it all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we had quite an expensive visit to the vets today. Other than Sydney getting his annual shots we also got him a years worth of heartworm meds and 6 months of flea & tick med AND also got flea & tick collar that last 8 months for the other 4 dogs. On top of all that we had the vet check out a bad tooth we noticed in Sydney's mouth and he is now scheduled for having his teeth cleaned and the infected tooth extracted next Tuesday. Vet said somehow he had damaged it because he was too young for such an infection. Thank God we did get a good tax refund and it paid for today and will also pay for next week's procedures.
> 
> Oh, DD told us the wrong city she will be going to....not Barcelona but she will be going to Madrid. Either way she will have a wonderful experience. Possibly already has a roommate and housing arranged too. We gave her a sizable amount of the tax refund to help with the cost of this. She is so looking forward to this and also possible trips to UK and other parts of Europe.
> 
> God is good and has supplied all our needs.


Ooh, Madrid is where I want to go. How fun, so glad that the taxes were enough to help, and to cover Sydney. I wonder what he did that he damaged his tooth, silly dog. But it is better to get it fixed right away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh Tami how funny. Reminds me of my parents neighbours who had pet rabbits. When they would go on vacation mum would take care of them and had problems with the male one, he would get very aggressive so she would take gloves and a garden stake to fend him off.
> They do taste much like chicken, and a good alternative when meat is so expensive in stores. Living off the land is a good thing, and helps keep numbers in control.duck shooting season starts in May and they are a good meal too. Years ago my hubby and cousin went out over a long weekend and got 50 and myself and cousin had the horrible job of gutting them.
> Didn't want to eat any for awhile after that. Ah memories!


 :shock: That's an aggressive bunny! My Lop bunny (before we discovered that my breathing problems were rabbit allergy related), would hold down the cat and beat the crap out of him, I'd have to rescue the cat, but the cat did always start it, bunny was just protecting himself, like Rambo. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry joy - that is extremely small stuff (the pictures) in the scheme of things. -- sam



jheiens said:


> That is what I'd intended to do although I'm not electronically able to post pictures. I thought I'd at least take some to show at KTP; but then Tim has been home from class all week so far (and probably the next 2 days also), and I forgot before she took it home. I'll try to get some the next time I'm over there.
> 
> Sorry, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are a few things i wouldn't want to repeat - however - had i stopped smoking when i was fifty i probably would not be where i am today. if wishes were horses beggars would ride. so we all make the best of it through the years and we keep on truckin'. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Personally, I would not want to repeat these last 20 year years at all, Sam. Well, except for Tim's coming into our hearts and lives. The BR CA diagnoses; and the circumstances of his birth; the break-up of both girls' marriages; and Don's heart attack when in Missouri while Susan and I were here in Ohio; and now this mess with Ben--No thanks, I wouldn't want to go through all this again. Knowing it was coming would likely make getting through them all again even tougher.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Personally, I would not want to repeat these last 20 year years at all, Sam. Well, except for Tim's coming into our hearts and lives. The BR CA diagnoses; and the circumstances of his birth; the break-up of both girls' marriages; and Don's heart attack when in Missouri while Susan and I were here in Ohio; and now this mess with Ben--No thanks, I wouldn't want to go through all this again. Knowing it was coming would likely make getting through them all again even tougher.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree with you! I wouldn't want to be 20 again for anything, it would mean raising him all over, I love him with all my heart, but once was enough. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gizmo and nelly do not look alike - all three are very cute. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just because.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to have a friend who had migraines. Her dr told her to take 2 asprin (not tylenol) with coke. She said it almost always worked.


Regular tylenol Does nothing for me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree, Joy, sometimes the best thing about the past is that it is the past.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cuties!


Thought I'd update the photos of them now that they are about 41/2 months old. Well Ryssa is much older than that by a year and a half, but she's always cute. No, I'm not partial, what makes you all think that? LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Surprisingly our vet was the cheapest. We have used this vet since 1980, when I got my/our basset shepherd. DH and I were married in 1982, hence the my/our! The last time we had rabbits fixed, it was $95! for both!


It helps that it is the vet you've had for years, they are usually really good to their regulars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am posting to see if this catches me up with all of you. Have missed you all. Linda


I'm waiving at the screen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you linda - we are here for you 24/7. ---- sam



Spider said:


> I am posting to see if this catches me up with all of you. Have missed you all. Linda


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gizmo and Nelly don't look the least bit alike- cross mating?


They are Shi Tzu and Chihuahua mix, and their personalities are reflected in their looks. Giz is definitely Shi Tzu in personality and Nelly bean is definitely Chihuahua in personality. 
But she's still a sweetie.

I weighed the three of them on Monday and they all weighed exactly 6lb 8 oz. Don't know how they managed that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, that's the way I do it, but they come out, I don't know how to describe them, not quite done, and "potatoie'? Seems mom used to soak hers in cold water, then blotted dry with a towel before frying, but I just figured that was to keep them from turning brown, because she would cut them early, so she had time to bread the fish before frying fries in the deep fryer, and the fish in the electric skillet.
> 
> What kind of little fryer did you get? I finally pitched our safety fryer that we had for years. It was getting pretty gross, couldn't get it clean any more, and took up too much space. I don't fry that often anyway, with just the 2 of us. DH would prefer that I did it all the time.


The fryer is a little rectangular one, it holds about a quart of oil. I got it at Walmart, it's a Home....... Something, it doesn't say on the fryer & I didn't keep the box. It was $33 & works quite well, heats up quickly. It's the perfect size for 2


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:35 pm and I am caught up. Gage and I had a great time at the restaurant. We were stuffed when we left. Went to my friends for a bit and came home. Shortly after getting in his sister called and we talked for about half an hour. She said her and her mom had talked and she said she has my back as well. 
Feeling a bit more relieved but still si much to do and worry about. Off to bed I go. Snuggling with Gage tonight. Sleep well everyone&#128077;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have to cook it very fast, or for an exceptionally long time- I have enjoyed a Goat Curry Fireball Dave was kind enough to give me the receipt for.


A friend of ours made it several years before we got married. I had a tooth ache at the time, didn't help! It tasted ok, just very tough. Have no idea how it was cooked. You never ask this friend what you are being given to eat! You may not want to know! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will have to stop chatting this afternoon, I went to get the chicken out of fridge to roast for dinner, and couldn't find it anywhere. Looked all over and it suddenly dawned on me, I left it in the back of the car from this mornings grocery buying. Sooooo! Will not be having chicken after all. I don't like the idea of leaving an uncooked chicken sitting in a warm car, in an even warmer garage all day. That's just inviting trouble.
> Oh dear senior moments! So looks like takeaway fish and chips instead.
> Catch up tomorrow.


Oh, you aren't alone there, have done that before.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if i should start a pool here on where tami will have baby bunnies before or on easter. i for one dearly hope so. they are so cute. --- sam


Sam, you are a minx. This is right side of the highway driving but worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :XD: I bet the new aunt never looked at chicken bones the same way again.


Nope! :mrgreen:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes rabbits are cute, but they breed, like rabbits and are a huge pest here and in Aussie for farmers. They taste good too! She's says with a naughty chuckle.


Good one, Fan.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will have to stop chatting this afternoon, I went to get the chicken out of fridge to roast for dinner, and couldn't find it anywhere. Looked all over and it suddenly dawned on me, I left it in the back of the car from this mornings grocery buying. Sooooo! Will not be having chicken after all. I don't like the idea of leaving an uncooked chicken sitting in a warm car, in an even warmer garage all day. That's just inviting trouble.
> Oh dear senior moments! So looks like takeaway fish and chips instead.
> Catch up tomorrow.


I fully agree with you. Not a good idea. One bout of food poisoning that lasted a week was enough for me. Enjoy the takeaway! And not having to cook.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan wrote:
To our friends who like cricket game. One of NZ cricket legends Martin Crowe (cousin of Russell Crowe actor) has passed away from cancer today, news has just come over the radio. A sad day for the sports world. He was 53.


Sad when he is so young.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always blotted mine dry and let them air dry a little - that way the oil did not froth so much when you put them in like they do when the are too wet. when you think they are done - let them go for another minute or so. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Madrid is where I want to go. How fun, so glad that the taxes were enough to help, and to cover Sydney. I wonder what he did that he damaged his tooth, silly dog. But it is better to get it fixed right away.


I wonder if it happened when the kids had Sydney caught at the fence.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Regular tylenol Does nothing for me


It works for me for most things. Didn't do a thing for me 2 weeks ago when I had the migraine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It helps that it is the vet you've had for years, they are usually really good to their regulars.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fryer is a little rectangular one, it holds about a quart of oil. I got it at Walmart, it's a Home....... Something, it doesn't say on the fryer & I didn't keep the box. It was $33 & works quite well, heats up quickly. It's the perfect size for 2


Thanks, I'll look here for one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:35 pm and I am caught up. Gage and I had a great time at the restaurant. We were stuffed when we left. Went to my friends for a bit and came home. Shortly after getting in his sister called and we talked for about half an hour. She said her and her mom had talked and she said she has my back as well.
> Feeling a bit more relieved but still si much to do and worry about. Off to bed I go. Snuggling with Gage tonight. Sleep well everyone👍


Glad you both had a good evening. And good to hear about Greg's sister, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are a minx. This is right side of the highway driving but worse.


 :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! .99 for chicken breasts would never happen here, they are about $5/pound on sale!
Ground beef is $4/pound on sale. Pork is fairly reasonably priced. 
I don't care for wild duck but DH likes it so I cook it when he hunts them.
I haven't had rabbit since I was a child but my mom used to hunt them, we have very few wild rabbits around here.
My oldest son does lots of hunting both with bow & rifle.they pretty much live on wild meat, last fall he got an elk, a deer & a moose. He makes lots of sauage from it too. I really like ground moose meat, it's like extra lean beef, great for lasagna, chili, etc.



tami_ohio said:


> We don't hunt. Not because we are against it, just don't. Partly because we have no where to do it. I have never had duck, domestic or wild. I do have a niece who hunts with her husband, and their young dd (8?). They bow hunt deer. They have a freezer full, and DN cans a lot of meat also. I could not gut, or clean any of it. Turns my stomach awful. All meat is getting horribly expensive here. Good ground (mince) beef with out much fat, is over $5/pound. Chicken isn't as bad, and if I had freezer space, last week I could have gotten a 40# box of boneless skinless chicken breasts for 99 cents a pound. This week it is $1.19 for the same box. A local grocery does much of their own processing, and run specials like that quite often. We also buy a lot of our beef by the half cow from people we know, so know how it was raised. And for pork, my niece raised a pig for the county fair/4H. We bought half of that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are not hard hearted anything . You have to take a stand and do what's right for yourself and especially for Gage , he's just a young boy who needs happiness and laughter not worry and stress . I hope everything works out for you Mel and it's good that you have Duece to look after you both


~~~Be sure to let Gage know we are "in his corner". He has our love and support...more aunties than he knows what to do with! And enough hugs to smother him!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We haven't done any wild food hunting for ,many years now. We gave up fishing and our boat 10 years ago. A friend gives us fish sometimes and the rest we buy at supermarket. We don't eat as much meat as we used to, getting older we need less. We can buy venison in our stores now and it's very good eating. I've eaten goat (yuk) pheasant , swan, lots of fish and shellfish, duck rabbit. These days much prefer beef, lamb, chicken. I used to like pork but can't stand it now, way too fatty. Since my issues with bad teeth, I had an eating disorder and it's changed my tastes a lot. I'm now back to good health thankfully and life is good.


DH went ice fishing again today, his cousin is visiting from Edmonton so they went with another cousin. Came home with a bag of northern pike & perch. I made biscuits, salad & fries to go with the fish . We had fries 2 nights in a row, not usual, we don't have them often. We eat lots of fish
I Have never eaten lamb, I wouldn't know how to cook it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! .99 for chicken breasts would never happen here, they are about $5/pound on sale!
> Ground beef is $4/pound on sale. Pork is fairly reasonably priced.
> I don't care for wild duck but DH likes it so I cook it when he hunts them.
> I haven't had rabbit since I was a child but my mom used to hunt them, we have very few wild rabbits around here.
> My oldest son does lots of hunting both with bow & rifle.they pretty much live on wild meat, last fall he got an elk, a deer & a moose. He makes lots of sauage from it too. I really like ground moose meat, it's like extra lean beef, great for lasagna, chili, etc.


Most places here chicken is higher. It's been a while since I bought any, so I can't remember how much. I can get the ground beef cheaper some places. But I like to buy the ground sirloin, as I don't like paying for the fat in the lesser priced. The same place that has the specials on the chicken breasts has a good cheaper ground beef, so that's good. And it's all Ohio grown beef. Even better. And their chicken breasts are huge! A half breast will feed both of us, and we eat a lot! Especially DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Be sure to let Gage know we are "in his corner". He has our love and support...more aunties than he knows what to do with! And enough hugs to smother him!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will have to stop chatting this afternoon, I went to get the chicken out of fridge to roast for dinner, and couldn't find it anywhere. Looked all over and it suddenly dawned on me, I left it in the back of the car from this mornings grocery buying. Sooooo! Will not be having chicken after all. I don't like the idea of leaving an uncooked chicken sitting in a warm car, in an even warmer garage all day. That's just inviting trouble.
> Oh dear senior moments! So looks like takeaway fish and chips instead.
> Catch up tomorrow.


Oh, no. That can happen so easily. Better safe than food poisoning


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 83 Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gizmo and nelly do not look alike - all three are very cute. --- sam


 And they take advantage of it too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad Greg's mom and sister in your corner. Hugs to you and Gage.
Linda, so sorry to hear about your DS's husband. Glad she is happy in job and son and her close. Glad you could be with her that first week.
Bonnie, hope you don't have baby bunnies. Good reply to Sam. 
G/E appt not routine. Have fissure and when that heals have to have colonoscopy. Don't mind the procedure but the prep kills me I get so nauseous. Think I'll play Scarlet and worry about it tomorrow.
Drove to Tehachapi, 1 1/2 hours each way for lunch with friends. It is half way to Bakersfield and in the Southern Sierras. Not many flowers but hillsides were green and Joshua trees in bud. Was tired, probably shouldn't have gone after Doctor. But it was planned and didn't want to stay home and feel sorry for myself. He gave me lidocaine cream for pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:35 pm and I am caught up. Gage and I had a great time at the restaurant. We were stuffed when we left. Went to my friends for a bit and came home. Shortly after getting in his sister called and we talked for about half an hour. She said her and her mom had talked and she said she has my back as well.
> Feeling a bit more relieved but still si much to do and worry about. Off to bed I go. Snuggling with Gage tonight. Sleep well everyone👍


I'm so glad that you had a great time. Even better that SIL and MIL have you back too. Sweet dreams, things will get better soon, you are well on your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wonder if it happened when the kids had Sydney caught at the fence.


I hadn't thought about that, it's entirely possible, to bad they can't be made to pay the vet bill.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am in on group hug. We certainly have some sorrows. Not mine. Mine are silly. But several of us facing broken marriages, illness, relatives decline.
I'm slaphappy tired or I would respond more individually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are Shi Tzu and Chihuahua mix, and their personalities are reflected in their looks. Giz is definitely Shi Tzu in personality and Nelly bean is definitely Chihuahua in personality.
> But she's still a sweetie.
> 
> I weighed the three of them on Monday and they all weighed exactly 6lb 8 oz. Don't know how they managed that.


 :thumbup: Rather a coincidence!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad Greg's mom and sister in your corner. Hugs to you and Gage.
> Linda, so sorry to hear about your DS's husband. Glad she is happy in job and son and her close. Glad you could be with her that first week.
> Bonnie, hope you don't have baby bunnies. Good reply to Sam.
> G/E appt not routine. Have fissure and when that heals have to have colonoscopy. Don't mind the procedure but the prep kills me I get so nauseous. Think I'll play Scarlet and worry about it tomorrow.
> Drove to Tehachapi, 1 1/2 hours each way for lunch with friends. It is half way to Bakersfield and in the Southern Sierras. Not many flowers but hillsides were green and Joshua trees in bud. Was tired, probably shouldn't have gone after Doctor. But it was planned and didn't want to stay home and feel sorry for myself. He gave me lidocaine cream for pain.


Sorry you have another health issue. Glad you had a good lunch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hadn't thought about that, it's entirely possible, to bad they can't be made to pay the vet bill.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, with all the trouble in the last 20 yrs I can certainly understand not wanting to relive it. I hope Ben comes to his senses & suicide is not an option, your family doesn't need that! 

Melody, it's great that Gregs family is being supportive 

Gwen, I think your DD will have a great time in Spain, what an adventure.
Terrible that you have such a vet bill. Our dogs rarely have gone to the vet, rabies shots only for the first one, the second had a few more problems- parvo as a puppy damaged her heart so we had to take her a few times. So far, Kimber has only had some shots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad Greg's mom and sister in your corner. Hugs to you and Gage.
> Linda, so sorry to hear about your DS's husband. Glad she is happy in job and son and her close. Glad you could be with her that first week.
> Bonnie, hope you don't have baby bunnies. Good reply to Sam.
> G/E appt not routine. Have fissure and when that heals have to have colonoscopy. Don't mind the procedure but the prep kills me I get so nauseous. Think I'll play Scarlet and worry about it tomorrow.
> Drove to Tehachapi, 1 1/2 hours each way for lunch with friends. It is half way to Bakersfield and in the Southern Sierras. Not many flowers but hillsides were green and Joshua trees in bud. Was tired, probably shouldn't have gone after Doctor. But it was planned and didn't want to stay home and feel sorry for myself. He gave me lidocaine cream for pain.


I hope that the fissure heals quickly, colonoscopy not fun, but I hope that it comes back clear. 
What a long day, but sounds like it was fun.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> (Sticking my tongue out and giving you raspberries!) And if I have baby bunnies, since you are wishing them on me, you will receive new pets. All of them! :mrgreen:


Between you Fran and Sam what a laugh


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To answer some questions,
Lamb is delicious, it's a Kiwi tradition to have a leg of Spring lamb roast with baked spuds, sweet potato, pumpkin, and peas.And lots of yummy gravy. Also the chops are a good bbq item. It can be stewed, or casseroled as well. You cook it like a roast of beef pretty much. 
The iffy chicken is now in freezer awaiting rubbish day in a compartment with other smelly items, so it won't be confused with good food.
Just had our fish takeaway dinner and now going to watch evening news and chill out after my mixed up day. Good night all.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sassafras 123 I will be praying for you , scopes are no fun to get read for or go through 
Mel will be praying for you and your little man that the move or change will not cause to much stress
Julie I'm so happy to hear you get to stay with us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the fissure heals quickly. 
Too bad you have to have another colonoscopy, I agree, the prep is brutal. When I was working, I used to tell people they would have to plan to stay home as they would hit the eye of a needle at 40 paces! My DH had to have one & wouldn't take my word for, it decided to go to town - good thing there are lots of trees on the way!

Sounds like a beautiful drive this afternoon, Shame you were tired & couldn't enjoy it more.



sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad Greg's mom and sister in your corner. Hugs to you and Gage.
> Linda, so sorry to hear about your DS's husband. Glad she is happy in job and son and her close. Glad you could be with her that first week.
> Bonnie, hope you don't have baby bunnies. Good reply to Sam.
> G/E appt not routine. Have fissure and when that heals have to have colonoscopy. Don't mind the procedure but the prep kills me I get so nauseous. Think I'll play Scarlet and worry about it tomorrow.
> Drove to Tehachapi, 1 1/2 hours each way for lunch with friends. It is half way to Bakersfield and in the Southern Sierras. Not many flowers but hillsides were green and Joshua trees in bud. Was tired, probably shouldn't have gone after Doctor. But it was planned and didn't want to stay home and feel sorry for myself. He gave me lidocaine cream for pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really meant to say whether. and ain't it fun!!! ---- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are a minx. This is right side of the highway driving but worse.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think tami is amused - she hasn't said whether she wants to join in on the pool or not. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are a minx. This is right side of the highway driving but worse.


oops - i had to go back and see what she said - don't know how i missed that. a raspberry - ok - maybe not a pool. just a bunny watch in the hopes that they will arrive in time for easter. just think of the rabbtet stew you can have. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think tami is amused - she hasn't said whether she wants to join in on the pool or not. lol --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

All this talk of rabbits reminded me of a poem I wrote about mums encounter with feisty floppy ears.
So here it is.

Barbara's Rabbits.
Barbara had a rabbit, first one, then she had two
And rabbits being rabbits, they did what rabbits like to do.....
Soon they had rabbits in the bedrooms, and rabbits up the hall
Until one day poor hubby cried where will we put them all
Don't worry dear Barb replied I'm sure we'll find some space
There's always Bill and Peggy's house, or Bruce and Christine's place.
Bill and Peggy vowed to lend a hand, in feeding the rabbit clan
Whenever Pete and Barbara flew off to foreign lands
But when Peggy walked across the way in order to do her duty
A feisty rabbit blocked her path and Peggy copped a beauty
She quickly put the food down, with garden stake defence
Then high tailed back across the way sporting bruises bumps and dents 
When Pete and Barb returned having flown from foreign lands
They were terribly dismayed at the state of Peggy's hands
So they rid their house of rabbits and kept just one or two
And as for all the rest... Well now.. Anyone for rabbit stew!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> All this talk of rabbits reminded me of a poem I wrote about mums encounter with feisty floppy ears.
> So here it is.
> 
> Barbara's Rabbits.
> ...


 :XD: That's fantastic!!!! You should be published if you aren't, your poetry is spectacular, I'd buy a copy of a compilations. :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, I have a folder full of my scribbles from over the years.
I haven't done any for ages. I write about family, world events etc usually with a dash of humour, but sometimes serious. I like to keep it amongst family and friends and wouldn't ever publish it. Putting it on here is about as far as I would go. It's just a fun thing I like to do when am in the mood.
Writing thoughts and feelings in this form is a good way to remember family things, and life's ups and downs. My dad was good at it, as were his two sisters, so it's in the genes as it were. Cheers and goodnight to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sassafras 123 I will be praying for you , scopes are no fun to get read for or go through
> Mel will be praying for you and your little man that the move or change will not cause to much stress
> Julie I'm so happy to hear you get to stay with us


Thank you, it is good to know!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree! Stacked books can be used as a side table or foot stool, or,,,.........and the yarn can be put in pillow cases and used as pillows!


And everyone could do with some new pillows :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Just because.


Lovely pictures Kaye. Gizmo sure has grown . That's what my rug looks like when Mishka decides to do her funny dance


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> I am posting to see if this catches me up with all of you. Have missed you all. Linda


Hello Linda good to hear from you but sad to hear about your sisters husband 
Good that you were able to be there for her


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend Angela is picking us up around 5:15 pm and Gage and I are going to have some supper together at a restaurant down the street from her house. He said he would rather talk with me if he cries instead of around other people. I can understand
> I love my boy and my heart breaks that he has to go through this. Can't wait to see him smile again
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs and support and know that I love all of you too. ❤❤❤❤
> ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


~~~What a treasure Gage is! I am so glad you have such a relationship....during this time I am sure you are a rock for him. Hugs to you both!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if i should start a pool here on where tami will have baby bunnies before or on easter. i for one dearly hope so. they are so cute. --- sam


~!~ :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, that's the way I do it, but they come out, I don't know how to describe them, not quite done, and "potatoie'? Seems mom used to soak hers in cold water, then blotted dry with a towel before frying, but I just figured that was to keep them from turning brown, because she would cut them early, so she had time to bread the fish before frying fries in the deep fryer, and the fish in the electric skillet.
> 
> What kind of little fryer did you get? I finally pitched our safety fryer that we had for years. It was getting pretty gross, couldn't get it clean any more, and took up too much space. I don't fry that often anyway, with just the 2 of us. DH would prefer that I did it all the time.


~~~soaking the potatoes in water take out some of the starch.
I do mine in the oven. Toss the cut potatoes with a little bit of oil, & seasonings. Then bake at 400 for about 40 minutes on a foil lined jelly roll sheet. Much less oil involved. Easier clean up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> (Sticking my tongue out and giving you raspberries!) And if I have baby bunnies, since you are wishing them on me, you will receive new pets. All of them! :mrgreen:


~~~Ve careful, Sam. She knows where you live! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

For just over a week now Mishka has been coming and laying on the floor next to the bed she won't get up as she knows she isn't allowed unless I say so but she has been wanting to stay upstairs during the night instead of downstairs were she usually sleeps . a few times I've opened the bedroom door to find her laid right there . This morning I found her in sons room
I think the look said please don't tell me to get down I'm nice and comfy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Was yesterday National Bunny Day? All evening I was reading rabbity stories here, then I decided it was bedtime. On my way up, I glanced out of the front door, and saw what I thought was a white cat in the street outside. Then it hopped away, and I realised that it was the rabbit from next door, that I feed when the family are away.

I called Bill, who went and hammered on the neighbour's' door (they were already in bed), while I tried to catch Bunny. Between us we managed to catch her - she didn't try very hard to get away. Apparently her hutch had blown over in the wind and she had got out. We helped them move the hutch to a more sheltered position and the drama was over!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> All this talk of rabbits reminded me of a poem I wrote about mums encounter with feisty floppy ears.
> So here it is.
> 
> Barbara's Rabbits.
> ...


~~~ :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we had quite an expensive visit to the vets today. Other than Sydney getting his annual shots we also got him a years worth of heartworm meds and 6 months of flea & tick med AND also got flea & tick collar that last 8 months for the other 4 dogs. On top of all that we had the vet check out a bad tooth we noticed in Sydney's mouth and he is now scheduled for having his teeth cleaned and the infected tooth extracted next Tuesday. Vet said somehow he had damaged it because he was too young for such an infection. Thank God we did get a good tax refund and it paid for today and will also pay for next week's procedures.
> 
> Oh, DD told us the wrong city she will be going to....not Barcelona but she will be going to Madrid. Either way she will have a wonderful experience. Possibly already has a roommate and housing arranged too. We gave her a sizable amount of the tax refund to help with the cost of this. She is so looking forward to this and also possible trips to UK and other parts of Europe.
> 
> God is good and has supplied all our needs.


That is quite some vet's bill you are facing. Just as well you had the tax rebate.

I don't know Madrid at all, but I believe it is a beautiful city. Very hot, at the time of year she will be there, as it is inland, unlike Barcelona, which is on the coast, but still a wonderful place to be!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am nearly 30 pages behind, I am going to attempt catching up by going backwards :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Sassafras 123 I will be praying for you , scopes are no fun to get read for or go through
> Mel will be praying for you and your little man that the move or change will not cause to much stress
> Julie I'm so happy to hear you get to stay with us


Ditto to all the above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> OMG! Spider, you are in my prayers and wrapped in my arms for comforting hugs. I am so very sorry to hear this news.
> 
> Kaye Jo, thank you so much for sending the PM, and for letting us all know what has happened.


Oh dear, so sad. Thinking of you all Spider.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew finally finished another drawing. This is his first attempt at a butterfly drawing.


Brilliant work. So detailed it could be a photograph.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My friend Angela is picking us up around 5:15 pm and Gage and I are going to have some supper together at a restaurant down the street from her house. He said he would rather talk with me if he cries instead of around other people. I can understand
> I love my boy and my heart breaks that he has to go through this. Can't wait to see him smile again
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs and support and know that I love all of you too. ❤❤❤❤
> ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


Aaaww, Hugs back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Tuesday 2 March '16
> 
> today is dr. seuss day.
> 
> Sam... I just want to say that I am enjoying your daily tirvia and information... thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Kaye, BubbaLove and Bonnie. This group is so special. Like Mel, I feel loved and supported even though my problem is just a minor annoyance.
Fan, wonderful poem.
Gwen, like KathleenDoris I don't know Madrid. But I know there are wonderful museums. And I'm sure it will be an exciting experience.
Sonja, Mishka does look like he's pleading to stay in bed. Have to confess Maya does sleep with me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful poem fan - very cute - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Fan said:


> All this talk of rabbits reminded me of a poem I wrote about mums encounter with feisty floppy ears.
> So here it is.
> 
> Barbara's Rabbits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right carol - hadn't thought of that. ---- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ve careful, Sam. She knows where you live! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture sonja - how could you not refuse to let her stay. i had a kind sze bed in seattle so i would have room to sleep - i had three dogs - two of them close to 90 pounds. they loved my electric blanket. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> For just over a week now Mishka has been coming and laying on the floor next to the bed she won't get up as she knows she isn't allowed unless I say so but she has been wanting to stay upstairs during the night instead of downstairs were she usually sleeps . a few times I've opened the bedroom door to find her laid right there . This morning I found her in sons room
> I think the look said please don't tell me to get down I'm nice and comfy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go kathleendoris. i love stories like this. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Was yesterday National Bunny Day? All evening I was reading rabbity stories here, then I decided it was bedtime. On my way up, I glanced out of the front door, and saw what I thought was a white cat in the street outside. Then it hopped away, and I realised that it was the rabbit from next door, that I feed when the family are away.
> 
> I called Bill, who went and hammered on the neighbour's' door (they were already in bed), while I tried to catch Bunny. Between us we managed to catch her - she didn't try very hard to get away. Apparently her hutch had blown over in the wind and she had got out. We helped them move the hutch to a more sheltered position and the drama was over!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to get showered and dressed so i am ready when heidi comes back from taking bailee for her sports physical. she runs track in the spring. we will go in and look at printrs then. i aim to have one yet today. back later. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Kaye, BubbaLove and Bonnie. This group is so special. Like Mel, I feel loved and supported even though my problem is just a minor annoyance.
> Fan, wonderful poem.
> Gwen, like KathleenDoris I don't know Madrid. But I know there are wonderful museums. And I'm sure it will be an exciting experience.
> Sonja, Mishka does look like he's pleading to stay in bed. Have to confess Maya does sleep with me.


She doesn't stay . If I leave the door open so she can lay on the floor ( not my bed ) at the side of bed she lays quiet for about a hour then fidgets then finally she is off downstairs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I have a folder full of my scribbles from over the years.
> I haven't done any for ages. I write about family, world events etc usually with a dash of humour, but sometimes serious. I like to keep it amongst family and friends and wouldn't ever publish it. Putting it on here is about as far as I would go. It's just a fun thing I like to do when am in the mood.
> Writing thoughts and feelings in this form is a good way to remember family things, and life's ups and downs. My dad was good at it, as were his two sisters, so it's in the genes as it were. Cheers and goodnight to you.


Well it is definitely a good way to preserve memories, thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning from North Dakota(USA) drinking my morning coffee and just called into work. Woke up with aches and pains all over. It is really slow right now and decided to just stay home today. Our snow has been gone for almost two weeks if not more. Did get a dusting during the night and no sun so it looks gloomy. We just can not get a sunny day. But our temperatures will be in the fifties and sixties this weekend so that will be nice.
It will be so nice to see flowers. 
Colonoscopies are the worst prep tests. But necessary for sure. 
More coffee to drink.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a great picture sonja - how could you not refuse to let her stay. i had a kind sze bed in seattle so i would have room to sleep - i had three dogs - two of them close to 90 pounds. they loved my electric blanket. --- sam


And where did you sleep while all 3 dogs were in th bed 😄 Sometimes I let her sit on the bed with me while I watch a programme that is not sport 
Firstly she sits next to me , then she lays her head on me , then she is half across my knee , then her head is right in front of my face and if she decides to fall asleep she wriggles about and stretches till she is comfortable and Im practically on the floor


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Good morning from North Dakota(USA) drinking my morning coffee and just called into work. Woke up with aches and pains all over. It is really slow right now and decided to just stay home today. Our snow has been gone for almost two weeks if not more. Did get a dusting during the night and no sun so it looks gloomy. We just can not get a sunny day. But our temperatures will be in the fifties and sixties this weekend so that will be nice.
> It will be so nice to see flowers.
> Colonoscopies are the worst prep tests. But necessary for sure.
> More coffee to drink.


Good afternoon here and the sun was shining but it's a bit grey now and I'll join you with the coffee . Got chocolate pastry with mine 😋


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Kaye. Gizmo sure has grown . That's what my rug looks like when Mishka decides to do her funny dance


 And it's worse when Busters been playing, he stands in the middle of the rug and bounces around with a toy, playing with the pups. lol
If only I could glue them down. :roll: The cats like to run, hit the rugs and let them slide, so needless to say, none of the rugs in any of the rooms are ever where I put them.

When I brought him home I could fit both he and his sister in one hand, barely, but now, it takes both arms to contain all that fluff.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> way to go kathleendoris. i love stories like this. --- sam


Made me laugh . I had visions of them in there pjs chasing the white rabbit round in circles :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For just over a week now Mishka has been coming and laying on the floor next to the bed she won't get up as she knows she isn't allowed unless I say so but she has been wanting to stay upstairs during the night instead of downstairs were she usually sleeps . a few times I've opened the bedroom door to find her laid right there . This morning I found her in sons room
> I think the look said please don't tell me to get down I'm nice and comfy


 Or she's subliminally saying, you don't see me, really I'm not here. lol She does look awfully comfy though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Be sure to let Gage know we are "in his corner". He has our love and support...more aunties than he knows what to do with! And enough hugs to smother him!


Well said, Carol.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Was yesterday National Bunny Day? All evening I was reading rabbity stories here, then I decided it was bedtime. On my way up, I glanced out of the front door, and saw what I thought was a white cat in the street outside. Then it hopped away, and I realised that it was the rabbit from next door, that I feed when the family are away.
> 
> I called Bill, who went and hammered on the neighbour's' door (they were already in bed), while I tried to catch Bunny. Between us we managed to catch her - she didn't try very hard to get away. Apparently her hutch had blown over in the wind and she had got out. We helped them move the hutch to a more sheltered position and the drama was over!


Oh my, what an evening, I'm glad you looked out and spotted the bunny. Definitely the "Day of the Bunny".


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45am and I am caught up. Did not get a lot of sleep last night but Gage did in between his coughing fits. I decided last night to keep him home today. He can come out with me today. Curl up in the backseat of my friends car and maybe snooze. Apartment hunting today I go&#128077;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! I wish I could squeeze into her luggage. 


martina said:


> If you DD needs or wants anything while in London area please know that I'm here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What adorable pictures of you and Marla's furbabies. Would never have thought Gizmo and Nelly were from the same litter!


Poledra65 said:


> Just because.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh . I had visions of them in there pjs chasing the white rabbit round in circles :lol:


Sorry to spoil the fun! We were both still fully dressed, and the neighbours
quickly put on some clothes! Bunny didn't run very fast either, which was just as well, because I certainly can't pick up much speed nowadays. I think she was quite pleased to be rescued really - she wouldn't have had much idea of where to go!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, loved pics.
Mel, best of luck apartment hunting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll join in....I've had beef, chicken/turkey, duck, alligator (yuck), turtle (tasted exactly like chicken but texture of tender beef), goat, pig (including chittins which were absolutely horrible, venison (deer) sheep/lamb, rabbit, various fish both oceanic and fresh water oh and quail when my dad hunted. The absolute *worst* was the chittlilns which were the intestines of the pig...disgusting to me. At some restaurants you can order frog legs but I just can't get myself to try them.


tami_ohio said:


> I have had goat. It tasted ok, but was very very tough! Glad you are healthy again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great picture sonja - how could you not refuse to let her stay. i had a kind sze bed in seattle so i would have room to sleep - i had three dogs - two of them close to 90 pounds. they loved my electric blanket. --- sam


 After having an Irish Wolfhound, a German Shephard, and 3 cats that all slept with me on a California King, I said never again, then David let Mocha sleep in our bed as a puppy and that started the whole thing over again, but Ryssa and Gizmo only get to sleep on the bed if I go in early to read or take a nap, then when it's time for me to go to sleep for the night, the go into their kennels. Couldn't have Ryssa in bed at night, every time a cat jumped up to sleep on the bed, she'd run to the edge and bark at them, we'd never get sleep. lol
Buster used to sneak onto the bed after we were asleep before he got old and can't get on the bed anymore.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh . I had visions of them in there pjs chasing the white rabbit round in circles :lol:


 :lol: Must have been quite a sight! :XD: But very glad you rescued the pet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll join in....I've had beef, chicken/turkey, duck, alligator (yuck), turtle (tasted exactly like chicken but texture of tender beef), goat, pig (including chittins which were absolutely horrible, venison (deer) sheep/lamb, various fish both oceanic and fresh water oh and quail when my dad hunted. The absolute *worst* was the chittlilns which were the intestines of the pig...disgusting to me. At some restaurants you can order frog legs but I just can't get myself to try them.


You are much more adventurous than me, there are several of those I would never try


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you cathy - i am having fun with them also. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday 2 March '16
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, Misha certainly looks comfortable if slightly guilty :lol: 
No animals in y bed, Kimber has more run of the house than any other we. Have had & she's not allowed on the rugs although she like to sit in the kitchen & keep a paw or lay her head into the livingroom, just trying to see if we will let her in :roll: 

Linda, I'm glad to see you visiting us again after the terrible ordeal you family has had. Hope you are feeling better soon. I'm surprised you haven't had any sunny days, I thought you would have similar weather (although warmer) to us & would get the prairie Sunshine in winter. It was very foggy here yesterday mrning & again last night. This morning all the trees are covered in thick hoarfrost. It may be cold here in winter but at least it's not dreary, I would hate that, I don't think I could live in BC in winter with all the low clouds hanging around.

Melody, good luck apartment hunting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can only imagine what Sydney did to the tooth but wouldn't be surprised if those rotten kids that tried to hurt him did something...maybe they hit him....just can't worry about the how; just really thankful tht we can manage the treatment. Right now he is curled up on the sofa sound asleep. I also forgot to say the vet has put him on....get ready for this...*prozac!* He said it isn't unusual for some breeds that need lots of work & play to become anxioius like he has around this age (2 years) and this will help him while we do some training classes to help him develop greater confidence. So my nutty dog will be on an antidepressent! Fortunately is is only $4 at Walmart Pharmacy. I had to laugh too as I used to take prozac (take an different antidepressent now). My poor sweet baby.....


Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Madrid is where I want to go. How fun, so glad that the taxes were enough to help, and to cover Sydney. I wonder what he did that he damaged his tooth, silly dog. But it is better to get it fixed right away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning to you linda - good to see you up and around - i'm waiting on heidi to come home so i can go over and get daily intake of coffee also. we also got a very light dusting of snow - some lazy flakes coming down - it 32° in my dog yard right now - ten o'clock. i would appreciate some 50/60 degree weather too. --- sam



Spider said:


> Good morning from North Dakota(USA) drinking my morning coffee and just called into work. Woke up with aches and pains all over. It is really slow right now and decided to just stay home today. Our snow has been gone for almost two weeks if not more. Did get a dusting during the night and no sun so it looks gloomy. We just can not get a sunny day. But our temperatures will be in the fifties and sixties this weekend so that will be nice.
> It will be so nice to see flowers.
> Colonoscopies are the worst prep tests. But necessary for sure.
> More coffee to drink.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning from North Dakota(USA) drinking my morning coffee and just called into work. Woke up with aches and pains all over. It is really slow right now and decided to just stay home today. Our snow has been gone for almost two weeks if not more. Did get a dusting during the night and no sun so it looks gloomy. We just can not get a sunny day. But our temperatures will be in the fifties and sixties this weekend so that will be nice.
> It will be so nice to see flowers.
> Colonoscopies are the worst prep tests. But necessary for sure.
> More coffee to drink.


Good morning, I need more coffee too, need to get dressed to go to the gym, UGH. Oh well. 
David is supposedly going to be headed way up into North Dakota on Sunday or Monday unless the change the load, then on to Michigan. 
Hopefully you will get some sun soon, gloom for too long gets depressing. 
I hope you are having less aches and pains as the day goes on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And where did you sleep while all 3 dogs were in th bed 😄 Sometimes I let her sit on the bed with me while I watch a programme that is not sport
> Firstly she sits next to me , then she lays her head on me , then she is half across my knee , then her head is right in front of my face and if she decides to fall asleep she wriggles about and stretches till she is comfortable and Im practically on the floor


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh . I had visions of them in there pjs chasing the white rabbit round in circles :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thought too!


tami_ohio said:


> I wonder if it happened when the kids had Sydney caught at the fence.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is about it - i woke up one morning with one arm on the floor keeping me in bed - too funny. the dogs never woke up when i pushed them over a little. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And where did you sleep while all 3 dogs were in th bed 😄 Sometimes I let her sit on the bed with me while I watch a programme that is not sport
> Firstly she sits next to me , then she lays her head on me , then she is half across my knee , then her head is right in front of my face and if she decides to fall asleep she wriggles about and stretches till she is comfortable and Im practically on the floor


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh . I had visions of them in there pjs chasing the white rabbit round in circles :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up. Did not get a lot of sleep last night but Gage did in between his coughing fits. I decided last night to keep him home today. He can come out with me today. Curl up in the backseat of my friends car and maybe snooze. Apartment hunting today I go👍


Good luck on the hunt, my fingers and toes are crossed that you find the perfect one for the perfect price.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I think your DGD would love to have one of these mermaid tails. There are other patterns for them, but this one was a quick knit one which is what I needed for my busy schedule. I feel Pontuf's spirit as I used her needles that were sent to the original KAP. They are such a blessing to have.


Still missing her. So many of ours received something from her. A loving, special lady who is still in our hearts. June also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What adorable pictures of you and Marla's furbabies. Would never have thought Gizmo and Nelly were from the same litter!


I agree, at first we asked if they were sure they were from the same parents, yep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the picture of Mishka. No wonder she wants there. That comforter looks so comfortable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan said:


> All this talk of rabbits reminded me of a poem I wrote about mums encounter with feisty floppy ears.
> So here it is.
> 
> Barbara's Rabbits.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can only imagine what Sydney did to the tooth but wouldn't be surprised if those rotten kids that tried to hurt him did something...maybe they hit him....just can't worry about the how; just really thankful tht we can manage the treatment. Right now he is curled up on the sofa sound asleep. I also forgot to say the vet has put him on....get ready for this...*prozac!* He said it isn't unusual for some breeds that need lots of work & play to become anxioius like he has around this age (2 years) and this will help him while we do some training classes to help him develop greater confidence. So my nutty dog will be on an antidepressent! Fortunately is is only $4 at Walmart Pharmacy. I had to laugh too as I used to take prozac (take an different antidepressent now). My poor sweet baby.....


Or if you have chain linking, he may have caught it on that trying to get away from them and I would hope he was trying to nip at them if not outright bite, to get them to let go. 
LOL! Poor Sydney, well, hopefully it works, and at least it an inexpensive med.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'd better get my butt in motion, have a good day everyone and I'll see you all later. 
David is off to Kansas City and won't be home until tomorrow night,, but it's been nice to have him home several nights this week as opposed the 4 + nights he's often out for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how that look is so familiar! She seems such a sweet furbaby. Wonder why she has been changing where she sleeps lately?



Swedenme said:


> For just over a week now Mishka has been coming and laying on the floor next to the bed she won't get up as she knows she isn't allowed unless I say so but she has been wanting to stay upstairs during the night instead of downstairs were she usually sleeps . a few times I've opened the bedroom door to find her laid right there . This morning I found her in sons room
> I think the look said please don't tell me to get down I'm nice and comfy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness you noticed the bunny. Could have been gone forever! It nice to have nice neighbors like you!


Kathleendoris said:


> Was yesterday National Bunny Day? All evening I was reading rabbity stories here, then I decided it was bedtime. On my way up, I glanced out of the front door, and saw what I thought was a white cat in the street outside. Then it hopped away, and I realised that it was the rabbit from next door, that I feed when the family are away.
> 
> I called Bill, who went and hammered on the neighbour's' door (they were already in bed), while I tried to catch Bunny. Between us we managed to catch her - she didn't try very hard to get away. Apparently her hutch had blown over in the wind and she had got out. We helped them move the hutch to a more sheltered position and the drama was over!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, we have dogs in bed with us also...thank goodnes for the king size bed. Mario (chihuahua/jack russell) gets between DH and I, Truman at my chest (chihuahua) and Molly (lab/beagle) at my feet. Leila our ageing Lab/Chow on the floor usually on my bedside. Then when DD gets up if I'm still in bed he will join the crew on the bed or pull on my arm to gt me up. At least we stay warm!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Kaye, BubbaLove and Bonnie. This group is so special. Like Mel, I feel loved and supported even though my problem is just a minor annoyance.
> Fan, wonderful poem.
> Gwen, like KathleenDoris I don't know Madrid. But I know there are wonderful museums. And I'm sure it will be an exciting experience.
> Sonja, Mishka does look like he's pleading to stay in bed. Have to confess Maya does sleep with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And where did you sleep while all 3 dogs were in th bed 😄 Sometimes I let her sit on the bed with me while I watch a programme that is not sport
> Firstly she sits next to me , then she lays her head on me , then she is half across my knee , then her head is right in front of my face and if she decides to fall asleep she wriggles about and stretches till she is comfortable and Im practically on the floor


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


The skirt is gorgeous . Love the beads and colouring , your granddaughter is going to be a very happy girl when she sees this skirt . She will dance and twirl till she is tired out


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene that skirt is a work of fashionable art! I just know your DGD is going to look beautiful in it and love it! What a talented grandma she has!



Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will have to stop chatting this afternoon, I went to get the chicken out of fridge to roast for dinner, and couldn't find it anywhere. Looked all over and it suddenly dawned on me, I left it in the back of the car from this mornings grocery buying. Sooooo! Will not be having chicken after all. I don't like the idea of leaving an uncooked chicken sitting in a warm car, in an even warmer garage all day. That's just inviting trouble.
> Oh dear senior moments! So looks like takeaway fish and chips instead.
> Catch up tomorrow.


I quite agree about the chicken, as my oft-quoted Gran would have said, "Better an empty house than a bad tenant." :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the daily digest then my email. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up. Did not get a lot of sleep last night but Gage did in between his coughing fits. I decided last night to keep him home today. He can come out with me today. Curl up in the backseat of my friends car and maybe snooze. Apartment hunting today I go👍


Best of Luck Mel, I hope you find somewhere just right for you and Gage. It's probably not a bad idea to have Gage with you today so he can see any apartments you look at and have a say in choosing one.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


That is fabulous! I love the colour, too. When will you see your granddaughter ? Soon, I hope. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene,

The skirt is absolutely gorgeous. I can see your DGD twirling nonstop. It will be so much fun to see the skirt flaring out. Hope we will get to see a picture of her modeling it.

WI Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One more quick request....I'm having a little bit of confusion with the edging of the shawl I've been making. I'm posting the patter (it's a freebie) if anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it. I use the written instructions.

My #1 question: Under "edging" it sys to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?

My #2 question: When it say "for the first 3 repeats of the Edge Pattern" and "the last 3 repeats" do they mean by "repeats" all 9 rows or just the first and last 3 rows of the 9 row repeat?

I realize both of these questions of the directions are clear to most folks but I'm just not getting it. Thank in advance for helping me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


That looks fabulous Daralene, it sure was a lot of stitches! I'm sure DGD is going to love it. Is it a surprise or does she know it's coming? Would love to see her wearing it for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Yes, I will try and get DGD to swirl for me and get some photos. It will be a total surprise for her, but I do plan to show my son today when we go for lunch. I'll tell him not to tell her. I have ordered a kite also that is one of the characters from the movie Ice. Oops, it is Elsa from Frozen not Ice. :XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure when they are planning her birthday with all of their busy schedules but her birthday is Sunday, so I am hoping they will call us for a Sunday birthday.

Couldn't wait to get this far so I could show you and finally seeing it this morning all spread out was so much fun and first thing I thought of was sharing it with my KTP family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up. Did not get a lot of sleep last night but Gage did in between his coughing fits. I decided last night to keep him home today. He can come out with me today. Curl up in the backseat of my friends car and maybe snooze. Apartment hunting today I go👍


So hoping you find a good place and quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


It looks a wonderful swirly skirt for her, Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, that skirt is magnificent, your DGD will love it. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the table, we always love when new people stop by.
> Sam sets a wonderful table and there is always someone around to chat with.


Thank you, Poledra65


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://culturedpurlsociety.tumblr.com/post/46356907137/knit-stitch-of-the-week-bubble-wrap-stitch


Thank you RookieRetiree. I am sorry the first link didn't work, but happy someone could figure it out!


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Diane104 and welcome to the tea party. I tried the ink you posted and it said url not found. I'll try it again after search cultered purl society. Your effort to help out is much appreciated. Also hope you will drop back nad chat with us awhile. If you've been lurking you know we love to meet new folks and Sam always has a chair with your name on it so join right in.
> 
> Edit: If you go to
> Thank you Gwenniepooh! And I appreciate you and others going "above and beyond" to find the right link for the bubble stitch. I copied that pattern two years ago so I spose things have changed since then!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> And it's worse when Busters been playing, he stands in the middle of the rug and bounces around with a toy, playing with the pups. lol
> If only I could glue them down. :roll: The cats like to run, hit the rugs and let them slide, so needless to say, none of the rugs in any of the rooms are ever where I put them.
> 
> When I brought him home I could fit both he and his sister in one hand, barely, but now, it takes both arms to contain all that fluff.


All my rugs are the same . I bought some sticky grippers that stick to the rug and the floor they work ok but not if she runs and twists

Gizmo does have a lovely fur coat on him 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Or she's subliminally saying, you don't see me, really I'm not here. lol She does look awfully comfy though.


It's funny because she knows when she has do something wrong because she sitswith her back to me as if she thinks I cants see her so she can't see me to tell me off


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up. Did not get a lot of sleep last night but Gage did in between his coughing fits. I decided last night to keep him home today. He can come out with me today. Curl up in the backseat of my friends car and maybe snooze. Apartment hunting today I go👍


Hope you find the perfect place for you and Gage and close enough that he can still go to the same school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll join in....I've had beef, chicken/turkey, duck, alligator (yuck), turtle (tasted exactly like chicken but texture of tender beef), goat, pig (including chittins which were absolutely horrible, venison (deer) sheep/lamb, rabbit, various fish both oceanic and fresh water oh and quail when my dad hunted. The absolute *worst* was the chittlilns which were the intestines of the pig...disgusting to me. At some restaurants you can order frog legs but I just can't get myself to try them.


Used to eat plenty of rabbit and various fowl as a child but not when I started doing the cooking . Have tried venison , moose and dare I say maybe horse all not through conscious choice . Was at my cousins farm and didnt realise what I had on my plate till my uncle Gunnar took great delight in telling me . I still hope he was joking about the horse


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone. Yes, I will try and get DGD to swirl for me and get some photos. It will be a total surprise for her, but I do plan to show my son today when we go for lunch. I'll tell him not to tell her. I have ordered a kite also that is one of the characters from the movie Ice. Oops, it is Elsa from Frozen not Ice. :XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure when they are planning her birthday with all of their busy schedules but her birthday is Sunday, so I am hoping they will call us for a Sunday birthday.
> 
> Couldn't wait to get this far so I could show you and finally seeing it this morning all spread out was so much fun and first thing I thought of was sharing it with my KTP family.


I forgot to put the pattern link in and can't get into post now. It is:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-me
Rowan Kidsilk Haze (was on sale at WEBS) Yay.

Too funny, I thought I was getting into the 2nd post but apparently all I did was a quote reply and added link on to a 2nd posting. If that sounds confused, it is because I must be confused. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

thewren said:


> diane104 - thank you so much for this url - i personally can't get it to work - hopefully someone will tell me what i am doing wrong.
> 
> besides that - let me be among the first to welcome you to the knitting tea party - you evidently have been reading along some so you know what we are all about - there is always fresh hot tea and a chair available with your name on it when you care to visit us again - and we really hope it is soon - we love having new people to talk to - add so much to the conversation. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank youk for the welcome, Sam Others have had trouble with this link too but have posted the right one. Yes, I have been reading along since the beginning of time - well - Fireball Dave's time anyway. If you have any problems finding the right link, let me know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 3 March '16

today is cold cuts day. Cold Cuts Day is the day upon which anything and everything related to cold cut meats are celebrated. Noboday really knows where the celebration of such an essential part of the human diet (and fridge essential stocks!) came from, but frankly, its as good an excuse as any to get down with the Joey from Friends philosophy on life and yell, nobody touches my food! Folks, prepare your pants, its time to eat!

Cold cuts come in many shapes and forms whether its leftover ham, turkey or chicken, deli sliced pastrami, salami, chorizo, sausage or corned beef. The key to truly celebrating National Cold Cuts Day in style is lashings and lashings of cold cuts, freshly baked bread, salad and a creative flurry in the kitchen. Whack any cold cut you can find on the bread, top it with salad and a drizzle of oil, and tuck in!

today is world book day. ome people like to read the biographies of the most influential people in history, like Martin Luther King or Mahatma Ghandi. Some people like novels that send chills down their spines, from goth horror novels like Mary Shelleys Frankenstein to Stephen Kings epistolary novel, Carrie. Some prefer the classics, like Pride and Prejudice or the Old Man and the Sea. But regardless of the kind of books you like the most, the indisputable truth is that the world would not be the same without books. Books have been educating and inspiring us for thousands of years, so it should go without saying that World Book Day is a more than well-deserved holiday.

The History of World Book Day

Books did not always look the way they do today, with their glossy covers and creamy pages. When writing systems were invented in ancient civilizations thousands of years ago, clay tablets were used. Later, humanity moved on to using papyrus. In the 3rd century, the Chinese were the first to make something that resembled todays books in that they consisted of numerous thick, bamboo pages sewn together. Then, in the mid-15th century, Johannes Gutenburgs printing press brought books into the industrial age, making them readily available to anyone who wanted to read them. It is thanks to than ingenious invention that we are all able to enjoy the works of Shakespeare, Tolstoy and many others in the comfort of our own homes today.

World Book Day was created on April 23rd, 1995, by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO). The connection between that date and books, however, was made in Spain in 1923, as it is the anniversary of the death of William Shakespeare and Inca Garcilaso de la Vega, prominent Spanish Chronicler.

How t Celebrate World Book Day

The absolute best way to celebrate this day would be find the time to do some reading. Do you have a book you just cant get around to finishing? Todays the time to curl up on the couch or a blanket outside with a cup of coffee or tea and enjoy every last page. If you have children, this could be the perfect day to teach them about the joys of reading. In todays world, we are so flooded with images and videos that we run a very real risk of abandoning reading entirelywhy bother, if we can just watch a movie? Imagination is a childs best friend, so make sure you contribute to keeping that little imagination as active as possible. Pick a topic your child is interested in, and spend part of this day exploring the magical world of literature together! Yet another way to go about celebrating this day would be to get together with some friends for a reading of a book you all love. Hearing someone read aloud sentences you have only ever murmured to yourself could cause you to see them in a whole new way by adding feeling or emphasis of some certain elements. Furthermore, varied interpretations of a book could make for animated discussions about who did what and why they did it. Whichever way you choose to celebrate World Book Day, make sure its an educational experience for you and those you care about.

As acclaimed author Alan Bennett once said: A book is a device to ignite the imagination.

today is what if cats had opposable thumbs day. What If Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day prompts us to think about how our dogs and cats would cope with having opposable thumbs  let alone us!

Apart from using What If Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day to celebrate our pets, its also an excuse to make use of Photoshop and post relevant pictures of cats and dogs with opposable thumbs on social media. Offering prizes for the funniest entries on animal friendly groups and forums is one way of stimulating interest for the day.

What If Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day can also be used to raise awareness of cat and dog welfare issues. Dressing up as a cat or dog, in the name of your local animal shelter, complete with opposable thumbs, will certainly grab peoples attention.

today is mulled wine day. It remains unclear who proclaimed Mulled Wine Day, but this hot beverage deserves to be celebrated for its global popularity. We can thank the ancient Romans for having spread the recipe across their colonies. Just like modern-day Italians, their ancestors couldnt stand average quality wines, so they invented mulled wine as an efficient way to make unremarkable wine tastier and more aromatic.

You can order it in bars during cold season as glühwein in Germany, vin chaud in France, glögg in Sweden  it goes by a number of names in other cultures too. The characteristic fragrance breaks all language barriers.

The best way to celebrate this holiday is to go out, enjoy a chilly evening walk with friends and then stop at a bar or pub serving mulled wine. Itll blush your cheeks and lift your spirits. If you enjoy the cold weather only from the other side of the window, throw a mulled wine party at home as this tasty treat is so easy to prepare!

today is national anthem day.

A day for enjoying a good, patriot sing-a-long, National Anthem Day encourages you to sing your own national anthem, but also to learn those of other countries. How many do you know?

How long did it take Neil Armstrong to get to the moon?

2 days 9 hours and 23 minutes
4 days 6 hours and 45 minutes
7 days 2 hours and 22 minutes
11 days 6 hours and 18 minutes

The average person falls asleep in seven minutes.

March 3
1982 - Jessica Biel
(1847-1922) - Alexander Graham Bell

March 3, 1991
Motorist Rodney King was severely beaten by Los Angeles police in a scene captured on amateur video.

Answer: It took Apollo 11, that's the spaceship that carried Neil Armstrong, Michael Collins and Buzz Aldrin to the moon in 1969, 4 days 6 hours and 45 minutes to get to the moon. They took off from the Kennedy Space Center in Florida at 1:32 pm on 7/16/1969, and the lunar module landed on the moon at 8:17 pm on 7/20/1969.

I thought it was seven. oh well. Enjoy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - i am always amazed at what you can do with a set of knitting needles and yarn - this is beautiful and so well done. does it take any blocking? just beautiful - and what a perfect color. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we loved having you share it with us - such a beautiful work of art. i think (who was the dancer you mentioned - can't think of it - russell??) would have loved it for one of her dances. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone. Yes, I will try and get DGD to swirl for me and get some photos. It will be a total surprise for her, but I do plan to show my son today when we go for lunch. I'll tell him not to tell her. I have ordered a kite also that is one of the characters from the movie Ice. Oops, it is Elsa from Frozen not Ice. :XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure when they are planning her birthday with all of their busy schedules but her birthday is Sunday, so I am hoping they will call us for a Sunday birthday.
> 
> Couldn't wait to get this far so I could show you and finally seeing it this morning all spread out was so much fun and first thing I thought of was sharing it with my KTP family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave was the man that started the ktp so you have been with us since the beginning - hope you join us more often now. --- sam



Diane104 said:


> Thank youk for the welcome, Sam Others have had trouble with this link too but have posted the right one. Yes, I have been reading along since the beginning of time - well - Fireball Dave's time anyway. If you have any problems finding the right link, let me know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these wool easter eggs. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/03/03/heirloom-wool-easter-eggs/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Heirloom%20Wool%20Easter%20Egg%20Kit%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, Thankyou for the rabbit feedback, it's a pleasure to share my scribbles with you, and cheer up those feeling life's heavy burdens.'
The swirl skirt is fantastic, beautiful work. 
Love the trivia stories Sam, very interesting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Thursday 3 March '16
> 
> today is mulled wine day. It remains unclear who proclaimed Mulled Wine Day, but this hot beverage deserves to be celebrated for its global popularity. We can thank the ancient Romans for having spread the recipe across their colonies. Just like modern-day Italians, their ancestors couldnt stand average quality wines, so they invented mulled wine as an efficient way to make unremarkable wine tastier and more aromatic.
> 
> ...


Always knew I was not average there is no way I could ever fall asleep in 7 minutes , unless someone hit me over the head :lol:

I can sing ( and I use that word loosely ) the Swedish , French, British (so boring ) German and American Anthems . Can also hum the Italian one . I quite like some of the anthems of different countries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, that skirt is gorgeous, your GD will be thrilled.

Diane104, hope you join in the chat often, we like to get to know new people.

I got this in my email this morning, thought you might enjoy it. The scary thing is, some f his comments are so true!





I spent the morning cleaning the basement, what a job. Many dust rabbits, too big to be bunnies. I told DS when he moved out he had to completely clean his room & set aside what I was to take to the charity store. Well he didn't & I'm sick of waiting so off it goes. I got some bedding in the washer so when that's done I can make up the bed & the room will be acceptable for company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Always knew I was not average there is no way I could ever fall asleep in 7 minutes , unless someone hit me over the head :lol:
> 
> I can sing ( and I use that word loosely ) the Swedish , French, British (so boring ) German and American Anthems . Can also hum the Italian one . I quite like some of the anthems of different countries


You are very accomplished, I know the Canadian one & could maybe fake it through the US one but that's it. :lol:

Fan, I forgot to comment earlier on how cute the bunny poem was. Thanks for sharing.

Well must get off here & get the vacuuming finished so I can run to town & do a few things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to all who have so kindly shared my joy of knitting this skirt.

Sam, I'm not sure about blocking this???? It is so full. Perhaps I could do a small section at a time but it spreads out more than 360degrees, meaning it has many folds left over. I don't think I will, but will wait to see other's opinions. I'm off to get the elastic now for the waistband. Had a nice lunch with DS. Good conversation about what he plans to do for his future. Work is so hard to come by and the music group he has been with for 4 years is not going to be anymore very soon, so we are trying to look at this as an opportunity, but in fact it is rather depressing. Trying to be upbeat for him and supportive. Amazing, but many of the jobs locally pay you by giving you a meal. GREAT! Doesn't help to feed the family, but gives you an opportunity to play. :roll: There may be a career change in the wind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved this....going to post it on FB and send it to my DB!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, that skirt is gorgeous, your GD will be thrilled.
> 
> Diane104, hope you join in the chat often, we like to get to know new people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still hoping someone can help me with the questions I have on the pattern I posted on page 89. Pretty please.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more quick request....I'm having a little bit of confusion with the edging of the shawl I've been making. I'm posting the patter (it's a freebie) if anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it. I use the written instructions.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it sys to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


Gwen, I wish I could help but I don't understand either. Hope one of our pros will jump in here. Would looking at the chart help?? You can see what she is doing there, but she doesn't give a key for the dark squares? Don't know if they are nothing or straight purls or knits. If there was a complete key to the chart I think I could see the pattern better.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still hoping someone can help me with the questions I have on the pattern I posted on page 89. Pretty please.....


I think some of us are as puzzled as you are, Gwen.
:

Does her website give any clarification? Is there any way you can email her?(nothing as far as I can see in the link). If it was me, after I had thrown it across the room in frustration, I think I would give each possible interpretation a go, until I found something that seemed to give the effect I wanted.

Sorry not to come up with anything more helpful. I think it is just a case of a rather badly written pattern. She knew what she meant, but didn't explain it clearly.

It does look very pretty, though. I hope you get a more helpful response soon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still hoping someone can help me with the questions I have on the pattern I posted on page 89. Pretty please.....


I'll take a look, Gwen, but it'll be a couple of hours before I can get to it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The skirt is so pretty and what a feat that must have been. If I would have tried that it would never have turned out in a circle!!
Love the puppy pictures and stories, makes me miss our Max!! Someday will have a new puppy, I hope and threaten.
Mel, good luck on the apt looking. You are a brave and amazing mom, remember that always. Loved by many.
Sam, love the trivia. You make me smile.
Gwen, can't help you on that question. I bet someone will.
Thanks to all for the kind words. Hugs for all.
Sun is trying to shine and we have had a very mild winter but not much sun. Will be sixty by Sunday. 
Thanks for joining me in coffee this morning, would be a dream come true to share a cup of coffee with all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My energy up and went. Was out in the store and wanted to get more but just had to come home. Going to take a few vitamins and lie down.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:30pm and Gage and I are home.
Spent the day at Ellen and Tims house. Before they picked is up she had called around and I have an appointment to view 2 Apts Monday at 11am. One thing is it is right across the street from the school. The 2nd thing it is owned by the same apartment's we moved out of. I don't know if they will give me a hard time or refuse me. New owners. We will see. It is more money but I will see what I can do. Anyways it's a start&#128077;

I got a chance to call Gregs mom and a few of our friends and let them know. They are all worried about us staying here. I haven't been but I am cautious. No need to worry I have no problem calling the police if it is needed. 

Much love and hugs to you all. 

Good to see you again Spider &#9786;

Beautiful skirt Daralene. She will love it.&#128156;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also looked at the chart and noticed nothing given for the dark squares. Keeping my fingers crossed. Know this sounds silly but as accomplished as you are it has made me feel better that you also couldn't make sense of it.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, I wish I could help but I don't understand either. Hope one of our pros will jump in here. Would looking at the chart help?? You can see what she is doing there, but she doesn't give a key for the dark squares? Don't know if they are nothing or straight purls or knits. If there was a complete key to the chart I think I could see the pattern better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna!
Also thanks to others that have given i a look-see.



Sorlenna said:


> I'll take a look, Gwen, but it'll be a couple of hours before I can get to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mellie I hope the one right across from the school turns out to be good all around. That would be so convenient for you I would think. I know you will be careful and watchful while staying in the current situation but put be doubly so. It isn't always a matter of calling the police. Any chance Greg would stay with someone until you get moved?



gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and Gage and I are home.
> Spent the day at Ellen and Tims house. Before they picked is up she had called around and I have an appointment to view 2 Apts Monday at 11am. One thing is it is right across the street from the school. The 2nd thing it is owned by the same apartment's we moved out of. I don't know if they will give me a hard time or refuse me. New owners. We will see. It is more money but I will see what I can do. Anyways it's a start👍
> 
> I got a chance to call Gregs mom and a few of our friends and let them know. They are all worried about us staying here. I haven't been but I am cautious. No need to worry I have no problem calling the police if it is needed.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Kathleendoris....since I got it off Ravelry I have now sent a message to the designer. Hopefully she will contact me. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good idea Kathleendoris....since I got it off Ravelry I have now sent a message to the designer. Hopefully she will contact me. Keeping my fingers crossed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more quick request....I'm having a little bit of confusion with the edging of the shawl I've been making. I'm posting the patter (it's a freebie) if anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it. I use the written instructions.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it sys to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


the way I read it is you do the same edge stitch as you did for the body part 
3 repeats of 9 rows
Hopefully someone more experienced will answer your question


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Between you Fran and Sam what a laugh


No baby bunnies yet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think tami is amused - she hasn't said whether she wants to join in on the pool or not. lol --- sam
> 
> oops - i had to go back and see what she said - don't know how i missed that. a raspberry - ok - maybe not a pool. just a bunny watch in the hopes that they will arrive in time for easter. just think of the rabbtet stew you can have. --- sam


No baby bunnies yet, Sam. No I don't want in on the pool. And you wouldn't even get a bunny nugget out of them. Even Dyson and Hoover would barely give you that much! 
:-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> All this talk of rabbits reminded me of a poem I wrote about mums encounter with feisty floppy ears.
> So here it is.
> 
> Barbara's Rabbits.
> ...


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: That's fantastic!!!! You should be published if you aren't, your poetry is spectacular, I'd buy a copy of a compilations. :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, try this link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-man-of-storr-shawlette/people

This is where other people have done this shawl and leave photographs and comments. Someone might mention a problem with the pattern.

i.e. "This pattern has a few problems and some bits that arent written very clearly, so Ive made a few mistakes, but Im just going to soldier on."

Also the lady says if you downloaded before April 3rd to download a corrected version. I'm assuming you have the current corrected one.

You could ask out on KP if you don't hear from the designer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ve careful, Sam. She knows where you live! :lol: :lol:


 :XD: I sure do!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For just over a week now Mishka has been coming and laying on the floor next to the bed she won't get up as she knows she isn't allowed unless I say so but she has been wanting to stay upstairs during the night instead of downstairs were she usually sleeps . a few times I've opened the bedroom door to find her laid right there . This morning I found her in sons room
> I think the look said please don't tell me to get down I'm nice and comfy


Good girl Mishka!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Was yesterday National Bunny Day? All evening I was reading rabbity stories here, then I decided it was bedtime. On my way up, I glanced out of the front door, and saw what I thought was a white cat in the street outside. Then it hopped away, and I realised that it was the rabbit from next door, that I feed when the family are away.
> 
> I called Bill, who went and hammered on the neighbour's' door (they were already in bed), while I tried to catch Bunny. Between us we managed to catch her - she didn't try very hard to get away. Apparently her hutch had blown over in the wind and she had got out. We helped them move the hutch to a more sheltered position and the drama was over!


So glad you saved Bunny!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are very accomplished, I know the Canadian one & could maybe fake it through the US one but that's it. :lol:
> 
> Fan, I forgot to comment earlier on how cute the bunny poem was. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Well must get off here & get the vacuuming finished so I can run to town & do a few things.


Obviously I know the Swedish one , the French I learned in French lessons , the German one when I lived there for nearly a year , the English because I now live here and the American because I've heard it to many times 
They just stayed in my head


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right carol - hadn't thought of that. ---- sam


 :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you certainly are doing better than i am. i recognize a few others but can only sing ours - very poorly at that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Always knew I was not average there is no way I could ever fall asleep in 7 minutes , unless someone hit me over the head :lol:
> 
> I can sing ( and I use that word loosely ) the Swedish , French, British (so boring ) German and American Anthems . Can also hum the Italian one . I quite like some of the anthems of different countries


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and Gage and I are home.
> Spent the day at Ellen and Tims house. Before they picked is up she had called around and I have an appointment to view 2 Apts Monday at 11am. One thing is it is right across the street from the school. The 2nd thing it is owned by the same apartment's we moved out of. I don't know if they will give me a hard time or refuse me. New owners. We will see. It is more money but I will see what I can do. Anyways it's a start👍
> 
> I got a chance to call Gregs mom and a few of our friends and let them know. They are all worried about us staying here. I haven't been but I am cautious. No need to worry I have no problem calling the police if it is needed.
> ...


Hope you get one of the apartments Mel , preferably the one near the school 
Good luck


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - didn't mean it needed blocked - if fact - i don't think it does - it will be much more frilly without. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you to all who have so kindly shared my joy of knitting this skirt.
> 
> Sam, I'm not sure about blocking this???? It is so full. Perhaps I could do a small section at a time but it spreads out more than 360degrees, meaning it has many folds left over. I don't think I will, but will wait to see other's opinions. I'm off to get the elastic now for the waistband. Had a nice lunch with DS. Good conversation about what he plans to do for his future. Work is so hard to come by and the music group he has been with for 4 years is not going to be anymore very soon, so we are trying to look at this as an opportunity, but in fact it is rather depressing. Trying to be upbeat for him and supportive. Amazing, but many of the jobs locally pay you by giving you a meal. GREAT! Doesn't help to feed the family, but gives you an opportunity to play. :roll: There may be a career change in the wind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh . I had visions of them in there pjs chasing the white rabbit round in circles :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can call the police only if you have time. i think i would have tried legally to get him out - you really should not be leaving and paying more for rent. there is only him to find an apartment for. give it some thought. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and Gage and I are home.
> Spent the day at Ellen and Tims house. Before they picked is up she had called around and I have an appointment to view 2 Apts Monday at 11am. One thing is it is right across the street from the school. The 2nd thing it is owned by the same apartment's we moved out of. I don't know if they will give me a hard time or refuse me. New owners. We will see. It is more money but I will see what I can do. Anyways it's a start👍
> 
> I got a chance to call Gregs mom and a few of our friends and let them know. They are all worried about us staying here. I haven't been but I am cautious. No need to worry I have no problem calling the police if it is needed.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just popped in again to share some lovely info I received in mail today.
Our other SIL has researched family history from Ireland and Scotland and turned up some fascinating stuff and completed a lot of pieces of the puzzle, plus thrown up some more. I have been reading it and can't wait to show Stu. He will be very interested am sure. His family are Scots Irish and mine are Scots, English, Isle of Man. Between us we have a rich very Celtic heritage. 
Update on icky chicken mistake yesterday I bought a fresh one earlier and that will be dinner tonight, it's safely stored in fridge lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am caught up. Did not get a lot of sleep last night but Gage did in between his coughing fits. I decided last night to keep him home today. He can come out with me today. Curl up in the backseat of my friends car and maybe snooze. Apartment hunting today I go👍


Hope Gage's cough goes away soon. Good luck with the apartment hunting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to spoil the fun! We were both still fully dressed, and the neighbours
> quickly put on some clothes! Bunny didn't run very fast either, which was just as well, because I certainly can't pick up much speed nowadays. I think she was quite pleased to be rescued really - she wouldn't have had much idea of where to go!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep hopin'. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> No baby bunnies yet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes they would - i love bunnies - they would love me. i would bring them treats. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> No baby bunnies yet, Sam. No I don't want in on the pool. And you wouldn't even get a bunny nugget out of them. Even Dyson and Hoover would barely give you that much!
> :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also looked at the chart and noticed nothing given for the dark squares. Keeping my fingers crossed. Know this sounds silly but as accomplished as you are it has made me feel better that you also couldn't make sense of it.


Usually, a black square is a "no stitch" (there isn't a stitch to make--it's just filling a space where an increase or decrease happens in the row before/after). The gray stitches on the chart are that way--you can ignore them and just work the white squares.

My #1 question: Under "edging" it says to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?

Yes, that's how I am reading it: 
RS rows: Slip 1st st knitwise, k2, yo, follow pattern to last 3 sts, yo, k3.
WS rows: Slip 1st st purlwise, k2, yo, follow pattern to last 3 sts, yo, k2, p1.

My #2 question: When it say "for the first 3 repeats of the Edge Pattern" and "the last 3 repeats" do they mean by "repeats" all 9 rows or just the first and last 3 rows of the 9 row repeat?

It's all 9 rows--that is one full repeat of the pattern. At the bottom, it says to work the 9 rows 3 times (27 rows) and knit the WS rows; then, work the next 3 repeats (27 rows) and purl the wrong side rows.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


DH enjoyed Fan's bunny poem, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, brave being upbeat for DS, glad you enjoyed lunch. Sorry you got worn out. Healing energy sent your way.
I'm in bed too. Walked Maya, went to bank and pharmacy. The spasms from fistula are wearing me down. Doc ordered an rx that needed a compound ending pharmacy and so far haven't gotten it in mail. Did find over the counter lidocaine cream today which is helping some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I love the skirt--it's a masterpiece!

Melody, good hunting to you (though I agree he should move and let you keep the current place).

Long day at work--time to fix supper, so hope to be back a bit later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


Beautiful! Your DGD will love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how that look is so familiar! She seems such a sweet furbaby. Wonder why she has been changing where she sleeps lately?


Mmm my thoughts exactly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you to all who have so kindly shared my joy of knitting this skirt.
> 
> Sam, I'm not sure about blocking this???? It is so full. Perhaps I could do a small section at a time but it spreads out more than 360degrees, meaning it has many folds left over. I don't think I will, but will wait to see other's opinions. I'm off to get the elastic now for the waistband. Had a nice lunch with DS. Good conversation about what he plans to do for his future. Work is so hard to come by and the music group he has been with for 4 years is not going to be anymore very soon, so we are trying to look at this as an opportunity, but in fact it is rather depressing. Trying to be upbeat for him and supportive. Amazing, but many of the jobs locally pay you by giving you a meal. GREAT! Doesn't help to feed the family, but gives you an opportunity to play. :roll: There may be a career change in the wind.


Hope your DS can find a job in the music field that will pay well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i think you have a bit of knitting to do yet. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Usually, a black square is a "no stitch" (there isn't a stitch to make--it's just filling a space where an increase or decrease happens in the row before/after). The gray stitches on the chart are that way--you can ignore them and just work the white squares.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it says to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene - didn't mean it needed blocked - if fact - i don't think it does - it will be much more frilly without. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just popped in again to share some lovely info I received in mail today.
> Our other SIL has researched family history from Ireland and Scotland and turned up some fascinating stuff and completed a lot of pieces of the puzzle, plus thrown up some more. I have been reading it and can't wait to show Stu. He will be very interested am sure. His family are Scots Irish and mine are Scots, English, Isle of Man. Between us we have a rich very Celtic heritage.
> Update on icky chicken mistake yesterday I bought a fresh one earlier and that will be dinner tonight, it's safely stored in fridge lol!


How fun to have more family history! That sure is the way genealogy works, answers questions and gives you new ones!

Good the new chicken made it into the fridge.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep hopin'. --- sam


If I get them, YOU get them! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Please keep Sheepy and her family in your prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just popped in again to share some lovely info I received in mail today.
> Our other SIL has researched family history from Ireland and Scotland and turned up some fascinating stuff and completed a lot of pieces of the puzzle, plus thrown up some more. I have been reading it and can't wait to show Stu. He will be very interested am sure. His family are Scots Irish and mine are Scots, English, Isle of Man. Between us we have a rich very Celtic heritage.
> Update on icky chicken mistake yesterday I bought a fresh one earlier and that will be dinner tonight, it's safely stored in fridge lol!


You will enjoy your chicken dinner for sure.
I am delighted with the family history you have discovered. I have found that knowing more about my family has greatly enriched my life. I hope you can gather stories and write them down about the people in your family so the kids and grandkids can learn to know and love their ancestors as well. I had a license plate holder that said, "genealogists collect dead relatives. " It was trashed in the rear end smash, but I have found a place online where I was able to get a new one. It will go on after the Golf is fixed. That should take place starting Tuesday of next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

done and done. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Please keep Sheepy and her family in your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank Daralene....I've been reading some of the comments.Very helpful.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, try this link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-man-of-storr-shawlette/people
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You will enjoy your chicken dinner for sure.
> I am delighted with the family history you have discovered. I have found that knowing more about my family has greatly enriched my life. I hope you can gather stories and write them down about the people in your family so the kids and grandkids can learn to know and love their ancestors as well. I had a license plate holder that said, "genealogists collect dead relatives. " It was trashed in the rear end smash, but I have found a place online where I was able to get a new one. It will go on after the Golf is fixed. That should take place starting Tuesday of next week.


It sure is interesting finding out ancestry. I already have my family history going back to 1700s, and this new info from Stus side is terrific.
The next part of searching will be to see if we can find family in America, as we know his great uncle possibly emigrated there. I have some lovely old photos of his family, but no idea who they are. Wish we had have asked his father, but too late now. The plate sounds excellent, sorry about the crash.
My own great uncle emigrated to America too, and we found where he's buried in Lancaster PA area. Still searching that line.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts also Sam & Daralene.



thewren said:


> daralene - didn't mean it needed blocked - if fact - i don't think it does - it will be much more frilly without. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't see you eating any bunnies that might be gifted to you Sam; you'd have them as lovely litter box trained babies. 


thewren said:


> yes they would - i love bunnies - they would love me. i would bring them treats. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Sorlenna! Now to try and finish the thing!


Sorlenna said:


> Usually, a black square is a "no stitch" (there isn't a stitch to make--it's just filling a space where an increase or decrease happens in the row before/after). The gray stitches on the chart are that way--you can ignore them and just work the white squares.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it says to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck Gwen!! You will get it all figured out I am sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh for sure! I do like the way it has come together so far; says it is a simple patter but then I am sometimes simple minded and for a goof like me is good. I'll show it when it is completed and blocked. 



thewren said:


> gwen - i think you have a bit of knitting to do yet. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course.



tami_ohio said:


> Please keep Sheepy and her family in your prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You're most welcome, Gwen! Happy needlin'!

Well, seems my oven has "gone out" (went to turn it on and nothing happened, though the burners are fine). I got down there and looked but can't see the pilot light anywhere. :roll: I hate to call management over it but suppose I'll have to. Bother. Meanwhile, we were having leftovers anyhow so I just popped it in the microwave.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit now! TTYL

EDIT: Just heard from Marianne and they have snow; suppose to get 2 inches. No snow here; just cold rain.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Two inches of snow, ick. 
Just taking a break from crocheting. Working on an afghan for my sister, over half done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have decided to crochet the mitts after all--just finished one and he likes it better--so now I have three with no mates. LOL I think a trip to the frog pond may be in my future!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is interesting finding out ancestry. I already have my family history going back to 1700s, and this new info from Stus side is terrific.
> The next part of searching will be to see if we can find family in America, as we know his great uncle possibly emigrated there. I have some lovely old photos of his family, but no idea who they are. Wish we had have asked his father, but too late now. The plate sounds excellent, sorry about the crash.
> My own great uncle emigrated to America too, and we found where he's buried in Lancaster PA area. Still searching that line.


My DHs uncle did a book about their family tracing back to the 1400's
There is a Facebook genealogy group about my moms family 
A my cousin did a book about my paternal grandmothers family, lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - didn't mean it needed blocked - if fact - i don't think it does - it will be much more frilly without. --- sam


I didn't think you meant I should, but I was wondering about that too since I normally block things. Was wavering. I see others think I probably shouldn't. Appreciate the feedback. :wink: :-D


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it and hope he makes cards with it too!


That was the reason he drew the butterfly. Someone has been asking him to do butterfly cards so he finally did it. We will bring them to KAP if everyone is still okay with him bringing his cards.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much time on the computer this week. The weather has been challenging this week so I spend more time clearing snow and driving where I need to go. Today Matthew called me while I was at work as my DH was having another very painful attack from the gall bladder or so we believe so I had to come home and take him to the ER. This time he was given prescriptions for anti inflammatory and pain medicines. Still has to followup with the surgeon. We had a call from the surgeon's office and they have lost the appointment information in the computer. Now we don't know if they will see him Tuesday morning. I called that office today and let them know we were in ER again and he needed to get in soon. DH has to call back tomorrow as the lady who called us wasn't at work today. I would think that any of the people working could have checked that and made sure he was going to be seen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> done and done. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't see you eating any bunnies that might be gifted to you Sam; you'd have them as lovely litter box trained babies.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're most welcome, Gwen! Happy needlin'!
> 
> Well, seems my oven has "gone out" (went to turn it on and nothing happened, though the burners are fine). I got down there and looked but can't see the pilot light anywhere. :roll: I hate to call management over it but suppose I'll have to. Bother. Meanwhile, we were having leftovers anyhow so I just popped it in the microwave.


Sorry your oven died.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit now! TTYL
> 
> EDIT: Just heard from Marianne and they have snow; suppose to get 2 inches. No snow here; just cold rain.


We have ground cover. We had to make a run to Aldi for lettuce and cucumbers so DH could have salad for lunch tomorrow. It was still snowing lightly then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That was the reason he drew the butterfly. Someone has been asking him to do butterfly cards so he finally did it. We will bring them to KAP if everyone is still okay with him bringing his cards.


Absolutely have Matthew bring his cards!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much time on the computer this week. The weather has been challenging this week so I spend more time clearing snow and driving where I need to go. Today Matthew called me while I was at work as my DH was having another very painful attack from the gall bladder or so we believe so I had to come home and take him to the ER. This time he was given prescriptions for anti inflammatory and pain medicines. Still has to followup with the surgeon. We had a call from the surgeon's office and they have lost the appointment information in the computer. Now we don't know if they will see him Tuesday morning. I called that office today and let them know we were in ER again and he needed to get in soon. DH has to call back tomorrow as the lady who called us wasn't at work today. I would think that any of the people working could have checked that and made sure he was going to be seen.


I am sorry to hear your DH had another trip to the ER. Prayers for him. I would think that the surgeons office should have better communications skills between each other, and their patients.

A few years ago, I was to have a stress test. Of course the phone was not answered at the group heart dr office we have to use, went to voice mail with the usual "if this is an emergency call 911". My Dr faxed the orders over with instructions in big letters, highlighted, to call my cell phone. Came home from my parents, who I was driving to all their appointments, along with mine, to find a message on my answering machine from them. It took me two weeks of playing phone tag with them to actually talk to a live person. When I did, I told them that if I could not trust the office staff to follow instructions, I wasn't too sure I could trust the heart Dr.'s that they worked for. I am still PO'd about it. However, I had a much more pleasant experience in December with the same group when I had to have stress tests and echo cardiogram before my surgery. I have a feeling that I was not the only one giving them heck for not answering the phones.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday 2 March '16
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My favorite quote from Dr. Seuss: "I love nonsense! It wakes up the brain cells!" I always had this posted in my classroom. Makes sense to me! :thumbup: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that brings it's own set of nightmares. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't see you eating any bunnies that might be gifted to you Sam; you'd have them as lovely litter box trained babies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that brings it's own set of nightmares. --- sam


 :-D The eating or the raising?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think maybe we got a half inch today. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit now! TTYL
> 
> EDIT: Just heard from Marianne and they have snow; suppose to get 2 inches. No snow here; just cold rain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know that is ok mary - we all look forward to seeing mathew's cards. looking forward to it. --- sam



pacer said:


> That was the reason he drew the butterfly. Someone has been asking him to do butterfly cards so he finally did it. We will bring them to KAP if everyone is still okay with him bringing his cards.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm actually thinking with that much incompetency like they have shown i might be thinking new doctor. --- sam



pacer said:


> Not much time on the computer this week. The weather has been challenging this week so I spend more time clearing snow and driving where I need to go. Today Matthew called me while I was at work as my DH was having another very painful attack from the gall bladder or so we believe so I had to come home and take him to the ER. This time he was given prescriptions for anti inflammatory and pain medicines. Still has to followup with the surgeon. We had a call from the surgeon's office and they have lost the appointment information in the computer. Now we don't know if they will see him Tuesday morning. I called that office today and let them know we were in ER again and he needed to get in soon. DH has to call back tomorrow as the lady who called us wasn't at work today. I would think that any of the people working could have checked that and made sure he was going to be seen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been snowing here all day in one form or another - heavy - then light - then heavy. it was pretty though and i didn't need to be out in it. ---- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We have ground cover. We had to make a run to Aldi for lettuce and cucumbers so DH could have salad for lunch tomorrow. It was still snowing lightly then.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm actually thinking with that much incompetency like they have shown i might be thinking new doctor. --- sam


I agree with Sam. This type of stone can cause major liver damage while they are putting off doing the definitive and curative surgery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would never eat them - but i sure don't want to raise them either. finding good homes would be a nightmare. it would be a conundrum. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :-D The eating or the raising?!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll join in....I've had beef, chicken/turkey, duck, alligator (yuck), turtle (tasted exactly like chicken but texture of tender beef), goat, pig (including chittins which were absolutely horrible, venison (deer) sheep/lamb, rabbit, various fish both oceanic and fresh water oh and quail when my dad hunted. The absolute *worst* was the chittlilns which were the intestines of the pig...disgusting to me. At some restaurants you can order frog legs but I just can't get myself to try them.


~~~Hmmmm...am I the only one who has tried monkey? "When in Rome....."etc. Had to at least try it..... :?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real! I do hope your DH gets this taken care of soon Mary. I can only imagine the pain and stress this is causing. Keeping him in prayers.


thewren said:


> i'm actually thinking with that much incompetency like they have shown i might be thinking new doctor. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have decided to crochet the mitts after all--just finished one and he likes it better--so now I have three with no mates. LOL I think a trip to the frog pond may be in my future!


Oh dear!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the skirt. It took forever to bind off and it said to bind off in purl. One thing I wouldn't do again, is I added a few rows of purl before the final row of beads. It does tend to obscure the beads. I might slightly mist the rows there and pin them so the beads show better. Will post again when all is done but couldn't wait to show you. Maybe after I give it to DGD I can have her do some swirls in it for you. Still have to weave in ends and put in elastic. Wish me luck with that...I'll be meeting DS for lunch today so can't stay online. Then I have to clean for both my sisters arrival. Can't wait to see them and so far energy is good so should be able to have some semblance of order.


~~~SO FANTASTIC!!! She is going to look so wonderful in this skirt!
Really want to see her twirl! What a wonderful job you have done!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry your DH had another attack. Seems silly that everyone in a doctors office can't find the same information & get him in to the surgeon ASAP.



pacer said:


> Not much time on the computer this week. The weather has been challenging this week so I spend more time clearing snow and driving where I need to go. Today Matthew called me while I was at work as my DH was having another very painful attack from the gall bladder or so we believe so I had to come home and take him to the ER. This time he was given prescriptions for anti inflammatory and pain medicines. Still has to followup with the surgeon. We had a call from the surgeon's office and they have lost the appointment information in the computer. Now we don't know if they will see him Tuesday morning. I called that office today and let them know we were in ER again and he needed to get in soon. DH has to call back tomorrow as the lady who called us wasn't at work today. I would think that any of the people working could have checked that and made sure he was going to be seen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm...am I the only one who has tried monkey? "When in Rome....."etc. Had to at least try it..... :?


Oh, yuk! Isn't that how AIDS transferred from monkeys to humans?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still hoping someone can help me with the questions I have on the pattern I posted on page 89. Pretty please.....


~~~I have printed it out to look at in the morning. My brain is fried tonight....I'll look at it tomorrow. If no one solves your problem by then....I'll give it a shot.....who knows?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, what pattern are you using fir the crocheted mitts? I would think they would work up quite quickly. Hope you get the oven fixed soon, what a pain. Seems things like that most often happen when you "have"to bake something .

Gwen, sorry I'm no help with that pattern but I'm sure you will get lots of good advise. Looking forward to seeing it when done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DHs uncle did a book about their family tracing back to the 1400's
> There is a Facebook genealogy group about my moms family
> A my cousin did a book about my paternal grandmothers family, lots of interesting stuff.


I can't remember his name right now, but one of my relatives from waaay back (sometime in the 1500s, if I'm remembering right) was in a battle in Scotland and was noted in the official report as being 'remarkable' for surviving a fall from his horse! I'll have to find that information again...

Mary, sorry your DH is having pain. Hope the meds bring him some comfort.

I finished the second mitt, so that's that. I might keep the other "pair" (same color/pattern, just one shorter than the other) to wear around the house. I like the technique, but with that yarn, it was hard on my hands. I may try it with a smaller yarn & needle.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11:15 pm and Gage has been peacefully sleeping about 2 1/2 hours. 

I am tossing and turning but tired so will likely fall asleep soon I hope.

Thought I would check in. I thought I saw Julie will be able to stay with us?! I am overjoyed with this news. &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;

Uh oh Gage just started coughing. Got to go
Ttyt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm actually thinking with that much incompetency like they have shown i might be thinking new doctor. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been snowing here all day in one form or another - heavy - then light - then heavy. it was pretty though and i didn't need to be out in it. ---- sam


Did you get out to get your printer?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would never eat them - but i sure don't want to raise them either. finding good homes would be a nightmare. it would be a conundrum. --- sam


I know exactly how big of a nightmare it is to find good homes for them is. DD has fostered 2 because of that. It was several years before she found homes for them. They make wonderful pets, but you can have too many! As these are small bunnies anyway, there isn't enough meat on them to eat. No way are they meat rabbits. My great aunt and uncle raised meat rabbits when I was little.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm...am I the only one who has tried monkey? "When in Rome....."etc. Had to at least try it..... :?


Not me. I have had lamb and elk.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't remember his name right now, but one of my relatives from waaay back (sometime in the 1500s, if I'm remembering right) was in a battle in Scotland and was noted in the official report as being 'remarkable' for surviving a fall from his horse! I'll have to find that information again...
> 
> Mary, sorry your DH is having pain. Hope the meds bring him some comfort.
> 
> I finished the second mitt, so that's that. I might keep the other "pair" (same color/pattern, just one shorter than the other) to wear around the house. I like the technique, but with that yarn, it was hard on my hands. I may try it with a smaller yarn & needle.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:15 pm and Gage has been peacefully sleeping about 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> I am tossing and turning but tired so will likely fall asleep soon I hope.
> 
> ...


Did you put Vicks on his feet with socks over it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, it's lovely! The color is perfect for a little girl and the beads look fantastic too. :thumbup: 
:thumbup: She's going to absolutely love it, I bet she twirls and twirls and twirls, they may get it off her to sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 97 Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All my rugs are the same . I bought some sticky grippers that stick to the rug and the floor they work ok but not if she runs and twists
> 
> Gizmo does have a lovely fur coat on him 😄


 I had gotten some of the tape that you put on the backs of the rugs at one time, but it stuck to the floor and I couldn't get it off so won't be trying that ever again. 
Ryssa & Gizmo are playing, she runs around the house with him for a couple laps then stands behind the loveseat or lays in the big dog bed and he runs around and she bounces him and he's off on another lap, now he's doing a lap, getting a drink, doing a lap getting a drink, Lord I hope he doesn't puke. :roll: 
Now he's trying desperately to pull the big dog bed off the base bed, with Ryssa in it, he is ending up in pulling the whole thing about a foot so far. lolol He is small but mighty with the jaws of a crocodile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's funny because she knows when she has do something wrong because she sitswith her back to me as if she thinks I cants see her so she can't see me to tell me off


 :XD: Ryssa looks away, and pouts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you to all who have so kindly shared my joy of knitting this skirt.
> 
> Sam, I'm not sure about blocking this???? It is so full. Perhaps I could do a small section at a time but it spreads out more than 360degrees, meaning it has many folds left over. I don't think I will, but will wait to see other's opinions. I'm off to get the elastic now for the waistband. Had a nice lunch with DS. Good conversation about what he plans to do for his future. Work is so hard to come by and the music group he has been with for 4 years is not going to be anymore very soon, so we are trying to look at this as an opportunity, but in fact it is rather depressing. Trying to be upbeat for him and supportive. Amazing, but many of the jobs locally pay you by giving you a meal. GREAT! Doesn't help to feed the family, but gives you an opportunity to play. :roll: There may be a career change in the wind.


I sure hope he finds something that he loves that pays well, it is unfortunate that the group will be disbanding, is there another that he can join, or would he have to relocate for that?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think some of us are as puzzled as you are, Gwen.
> :
> 
> Does her website give any clarification? Is there any way you can email her?(nothing as far as I can see in the link). If it was me, after I had thrown it across the room in frustration, I think I would give each possible interpretation a go, until I found something that seemed to give the effect I wanted.
> ...


I'm inclined to agree with you, hopefully Sorlenna can figure it out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> The skirt is so pretty and what a feat that must have been. If I would have tried that it would never have turned out in a circle!!
> Love the puppy pictures and stories, makes me miss our Max!! Someday will have a new puppy, I hope and threaten.
> Mel, good luck on the apt looking. You are a brave and amazing mom, remember that always. Loved by many.
> Sam, love the trivia. You make me smile.
> ...


We'll keep our fingers crossed that it will work out one day, maybe you'll be able to make it to Kap with us one year, you can always ride with Marla and I if it works out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:30pm and Gage and I are home.
> Spent the day at Ellen and Tims house. Before they picked is up she had called around and I have an appointment to view 2 Apts Monday at 11am. One thing is it is right across the street from the school. The 2nd thing it is owned by the same apartment's we moved out of. I don't know if they will give me a hard time or refuse me. New owners. We will see. It is more money but I will see what I can do. Anyways it's a start👍
> 
> I got a chance to call Gregs mom and a few of our friends and let them know. They are all worried about us staying here. I haven't been but I am cautious. No need to worry I have no problem calling the police if it is needed.
> ...


Keeping everything crossed that one of the apartments work out as everything you need and a price that is not too much to handle. 
He knows you have many friends with pointy sticks, and I have a feeling from how you talk of your friends, his friends would stomp on him if he ever lifted a hand to you, I hope anyway. 
I hope that Gage is feeling much better. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just popped in again to share some lovely info I received in mail today.
> Our other SIL has researched family history from Ireland and Scotland and turned up some fascinating stuff and completed a lot of pieces of the puzzle, plus thrown up some more. I have been reading it and can't wait to show Stu. He will be very interested am sure. His family are Scots Irish and mine are Scots, English, Isle of Man. Between us we have a rich very Celtic heritage.
> Update on icky chicken mistake yesterday I bought a fresh one earlier and that will be dinner tonight, it's safely stored in fridge lol!


How exciting!! 
The chicken as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Usually, a black square is a "no stitch" (there isn't a stitch to make--it's just filling a space where an increase or decrease happens in the row before/after). The gray stitches on the chart are that way--you can ignore them and just work the white squares.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it says to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


You, are amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Usually, a black square is a "no stitch" (there isn't a stitch to make--it's just filling a space where an increase or decrease happens in the row before/after). The gray stitches on the chart are that way--you can ignore them and just work the white squares.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it says to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


You, are amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please keep Sheepy and her family in your prayers.


Absolutely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You will enjoy your chicken dinner for sure.
> I am delighted with the family history you have discovered. I have found that knowing more about my family has greatly enriched my life. I hope you can gather stories and write them down about the people in your family so the kids and grandkids can learn to know and love their ancestors as well. I had a license plate holder that said, "genealogists collect dead relatives. " It was trashed in the rear end smash, but I have found a place online where I was able to get a new one. It will go on after the Golf is fixed. That should take place starting Tuesday of next week.


 I like that plate holder. 
It will be great to get your little Golf all fixed up, poor little car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're most welcome, Gwen! Happy needlin'!
> 
> Well, seems my oven has "gone out" (went to turn it on and nothing happened, though the burners are fine). I got down there and looked but can't see the pilot light anywhere. :roll: I hate to call management over it but suppose I'll have to. Bother. Meanwhile, we were having leftovers anyhow so I just popped it in the microwave.


Oh no, that sucks, hopefully they will get lit right away for you. 
I have mixed feelings about my electric start, if there is no power, there is no range even though it's gas, but I don't have to worry about a pilot light either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit now! TTYL
> 
> EDIT: Just heard from Marianne and they have snow; suppose to get 2 inches. No snow here; just cold rain.


 :shock: 
YUCK!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That was the reason he drew the butterfly. Someone has been asking him to do butterfly cards so he finally did it. We will bring them to KAP if everyone is still okay with him bringing his cards.


ABSOLUTELY bring them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much time on the computer this week. The weather has been challenging this week so I spend more time clearing snow and driving where I need to go. Today Matthew called me while I was at work as my DH was having another very painful attack from the gall bladder or so we believe so I had to come home and take him to the ER. This time he was given prescriptions for anti inflammatory and pain medicines. Still has to followup with the surgeon. We had a call from the surgeon's office and they have lost the appointment information in the computer. Now we don't know if they will see him Tuesday morning. I called that office today and let them know we were in ER again and he needed to get in soon. DH has to call back tomorrow as the lady who called us wasn't at work today. I would think that any of the people working could have checked that and made sure he was going to be seen.


Oh no! 
One would think that anyone could look on the computer and check. I sure hope you get answers soon and they get him in to surgery before anymore attacks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear your DH had another trip to the ER. Prayers for him. I would think that the surgeons office should have better communications skills between each other, and their patients.
> 
> A few years ago, I was to have a stress test. Of course the phone was not answered at the group heart dr office we have to use, went to voice mail with the usual "if this is an emergency call 911". My Dr faxed the orders over with instructions in big letters, highlighted, to call my cell phone. Came home from my parents, who I was driving to all their appointments, along with mine, to find a message on my answering machine from them. It took me two weeks of playing phone tag with them to actually talk to a live person. When I did, I told them that if I could not trust the office staff to follow instructions, I wasn't too sure I could trust the heart Dr.'s that they worked for. I am still PO'd about it. However, I had a much more pleasant experience in December with the same group when I had to have stress tests and echo cardiogram before my surgery. I have a feeling that I was not the only one giving them heck for not answering the phones.


Good grief, well it would see that your tongue lashing and probably that of several others, had a positive affect on them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Turning in for the night. I am fiddling with that circle/bubble pattern but haven't got it yet. Well, I'll try a couple more things. I am tenacious. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't remember his name right now, but one of my relatives from waaay back (sometime in the 1500s, if I'm remembering right) was in a battle in Scotland and was noted in the official report as being 'remarkable' for surviving a fall from his horse! I'll have to find that information again...
> 
> Mary, sorry your DH is having pain. Hope the meds bring him some comfort.
> 
> I finished the second mitt, so that's that. I might keep the other "pair" (same color/pattern, just one shorter than the other) to wear around the house. I like the technique, but with that yarn, it was hard on my hands. I may try it with a smaller yarn & needle.


Those look great, I like the way the striping works. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow! a whole page of me, that's scary. 
Well, I guess I'm caught up, guess I"ll go to bed. 
Gizmo is now hauling the toy box across the floor, I really need to get some postable videos. lol

Was trying to add a video of him playing with the new toy, I'll have to take a shorter video, it says the file is too large.


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it would be easier to make them out of dowel rods. --- sam


That is what I was thinking, too!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, hope you get your oven fixed.
Kaye, fun to hear about pups playing.
Pacer, do hope surgeon can see DH and his/her staff gets their act together. I'm sure you will make surgeon aware of staff inefficiencies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm trying to post a video, don't know if it will work or not, so here we go. 
Hmm... nope, I'll try from my phone and see if I can get it that way, it keeps saying ERR page not available. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:15 pm and Gage has been peacefully sleeping about 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> I am tossing and turning but tired so will likely fall asleep soon I hope.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.


Fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, heading to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have decided to crochet the mitts after all--just finished one and he likes it better--so now I have three with no mates. LOL I think a trip to the frog pond may be in my future!


Non matching mits could be the newest trend, just as non matching socks are/ were!?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D The eating or the raising?!


RE bunnies: might they end up as cat food? :shock: or is tip kitty used to pet rabbits?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaye are you still up?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.


That's excellent news for ALL of us, Julie. (((Hugs)))


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just been trying to catch up and see that many good wishes are needed, hope I don't miss too many out! So, here goes for Spider, Mel, sassafras, Joy, and anyone else in pain, physical or emotional. 
Love the daily trivia, Sam. Quite educational! Daralene the skirt is phenomenal: what a gorgeous gift for a girl to receive. Wonderful pot holder too, Bubbalove(?). Your striped mits are equally desirable whether knitted or crocheted, Poledra(?) - sorry if I'm misattributing.... CRAFT strikes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Usually, a black square is a "no stitch" (there isn't a stitch to make--it's just filling a space where an increase or decrease happens in the row before/after). The gray stitches on the chart are that way--you can ignore them and just work the white squares.
> 
> My #1 question: Under "edging" it says to continue with the same edge stitches, "blah, blah, blah.....*so* does this mean do the first stitch the same as the body of the shawl?
> 
> ...


 phew I'm glad I read the pattern right , I'm always a bit nervous when I try to help someone


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The skirt is gorgeous . Love the beads and colouring , your granddaughter is going to be a very happy girl when she sees this skirt . She will dance and twirl till she is tired out


RE Daralene.... wow ditto..  :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, brave being upbeat for DS, glad you enjoyed lunch. Sorry you got worn out. Healing energy sent your way.
> I'm in bed too. Walked Maya, went to bank and pharmacy. The spasms from fistula are wearing me down. Doc ordered an rx that needed a compound ending pharmacy and so far haven't gotten it in mail. Did find over the counter lidocaine cream today which is helping some.


Sorry you still are not feeling well Joy I hope you can get the medication you need soon .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> For real! I do hope your DH gets this taken care of soon Mary. I can only imagine the pain and stress this is causing. Keeping him in prayers.


Sorry to hear your husband is in pain again Mary . Do hope the doctors find his notes and are able to see him . Sounds like he really needs to be treated sooner than later


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get one of the apartments Mel , preferably the one near the school
> Good luck


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's excellent news for ALL of us, Julie. (((Hugs)))


I have so many of you to thank for being able to take this step!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope this works!

http://www.ourpassionfordogs.com/not-exactly-what-he-was-expecting-too-cute/2/

You need to scroll down a little to see the video


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 4 March '16

today is employee appreciation day. Its easy to get bogged down in the day-to-day tasks of working life. Thats no excuse, however, for managers, CEOs and employers to forget just how important and valuable their employees are. Employee Appreciation Day encourages managers of all levels to support and reward their employees, and to show their appreciation!

today is pound cake day. It is said that pound cakes can be traced back to at least the beginning of the 18th century and to commemorate this sinfully delectable delight, Pound cake Day is now celebrated each and every year. Every year, countless thousands of those with a bit of a sweet tooth memorialise this delight by baking their own cake using ingredients of their choosing.

While the pound cake is perhaps one of the better-known pastries in many different cultures, very few are actually aware of where the name originated. In fact, this term is derived from the act of using one pound of butter, eggs, flour and sugar. It is said that this was done so that those who were unable to read would be able to memorise the recipe.

Thankfully, literacy rates have dramatically increased while our taste buds have remained just as loyal as they were centuries ago. It is for this reason that such a holiday proves to be quite popular amongst many cultures around the world.

today is toy soldier day. Although Toy Soldier Day may not be as famous of an occasion as Christmas or Halloween, countless fans of stage persona Dr. Steel celebrate the event each and every year. However, its name is a bit deceiving. As opposed to collecting or displaying plastic toys or replicas, Toy Soldier Day is actually intended to unite fans of various role-playing activities. Ranging from nurses to scouts (and yes, soldiers), one of the primary goals is to collaborate, compare and share costume ideas. Never heard of it? No problem! This is the perfect day to broaden your entertainment horizons a bit and find out new ways to have some fun with life!

The History of Toy Soldier Day

The Army of Toy Soldiers originally started as the fan club of a talented street performer, musician and internet personality known as Dr. Steel. Dr. Steel started his career in 1999 in Los Angeles, where he put on shows combining puppetry and video projections to help his audience better understnd the meanings of his steampunk songs. Later on, Dr. Steel moved on to performing in clubs and also released several CDs. Dr. Steels stage persona was very originalhe portrayed himself as a mad scientist determined to take over the world and become its Emperor, which was also the reason why he needed The Army of Toy Soldiers. The Toy Soldier Army is made up of four regiments: toy soldiers, nurses, toy scouts and engineers, and is currently led by the 2 admins of the website, who reside in the United States and the United Kingdom. The Armys mission is to promote Dr. Steels philosophy of transhumanism, freedom of thought, and subjective reality, which can be done by the so-called invasions it sometimes makesit is not uncommon for groups of these toy soldiers to invade theme parks around the world dressed in their full regalia. Toy Soldiers are also famous for doing charity work in uniform, such as clothing and toy drives for the less fortunate.

How to Celebrate To Soldier Day

Ultimately, this day is meant to be both fun and educational for all of those who are involved. With this in mind, there are a number of things you could do, should you decide to celebrate it. If youre not feeling quite ready to do anything too extreme, like take your pet robot out for a walk, you could spend part of this day watching some of the more famous performances given by Dr. Steel or listening to some of his music. Not everyone is up for dressing up, but the messages flowing from Dr. Steels works are ones that most people can relate to, regardless of age and preferences. Also, the entertainment factor is undeniable, so lay back and let yourself be entertained by one of the most interesting and original performers of our times. If youre feeling a bit more adventurous, you could take celebrating this day a step (or ten) further and take part in one of the invasions the Toy Soldier Army will definitely be making on Disney Worlds in California, Florida or Paris. Attending one of these events is guaranteed to be a great time, and one of the more unforgettable things youll ever do in your life.

today is dress in blue day. The idea for Dress in Blue Day was originally come up with by Anita Mitchell, a stage IV colon cancer survivor who had lost a close friend and her own father to the disease. Greatly saddened by the fact that both of those tragedies could have been prevented, Ms. Mitchell saw a need to bring greater awareness to a cancer not many people wanted to discuss. So, in 2006, she worked with her childrens school to coordinate a recognition day. That very year in March, students who normally had to wear uniforms to class were allowed to wear a blue outfit of their choice, if only they made a $1 donation to colon cancer awareness.

There have been some hopes to turn all of March, and not just the first Friday of the month, blue by promoting colon cancer awareness all month long, much like National Breat Cancer Awareness Month takes place every October.

History of Blue Dress Day

Anita then brought the Dress in Blue Day concept to the Colon Cancer Alliance. Dress in Blue Day was first launched in 2009 by the Colon Cancer Alliance in a massive nationwide campaign. It was introduced to raise awareness of colon cancer as well as to recognise the bravery of those suffering from the disease, and the now nationally-recognized blue star was chosen to symbolize both the memory of loved ones lost to colon cancer and the perspective of a better future without the disease.

With its actions, the Colon Cancer Alliance hopes to encourage people to become more interested in the potentially fatal threat that is colon cancer, by for example getting screened regularly in hopes of being able to detect any warning signs before the situation becomes much more serious. Diagnosis of cases of colorectal cancer through screening tends to occur 2-3 years before diagnosis of cases with symptoms, and thus screening has the potential to reduce colon cancer deaths by 60%. It has been found, in fact, that most colorectal cancers should be preventable altogether, through increased surveillance and lifestyle changes, such as simple diet changes or an increase in the amount of physical activity an individual does, which makes prevention a truly important aspect.

Carmen Marc Valvo, an American fashion designer, partnered with the Colon Cancer Alliance in 2011 to promote Dress in Blue Day after hew own personal struggle with the cancer.

How to celebrate blue dress day

Individuals, companies and neighbourhood groups celebrate Dress in Blue Day by wearing blue and encouraging their friends, family and colleagues to do the same. There are many different ways this can be used to raise money. Proceeds raised through Dress in Blue Day are used to fund important research and prevention programs, as well as to provide support to patients.

As one example, businesses can allow their employees to wear jeans and a blue t-shirt instead of their usual uniforms, in return for a small fee. Some people both raise awareness and show support for friends or family members who have suffered or are suffering from colon cancer by wearing a shirt that says simply, Im blue for my son or, Im blue for Sarah.

An individual can also collect sponsorship from their friends and family in return for dressing head to toe in blue for a day  including clothing, shoes, make up and even hair dye! This money is then of course donated to the Colon Cancer Alliance, and used both to help survivors of colon cancer as well as do more research into possible ways to hopefully one day cure it completely.

today is the day of unplugging. Just what is the Day of Unplugging? Well, it is no secret that we are increasingly connected to the world around us. Smartphones, tablets, WiFi access and the Internet have enabled us to be connected to the entire world 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, every single day of the year. This offers endless possibilities and has of course widened many peoples horizons immensely by showing them what the world is like thousands of miles away. However, there are also times in our lives when we seem to forget just how necessary it is to step back from out digital devices and other gadgetry and actually perform the ancient art of speaking with people around us and observe the world that is all around us, and not just the pixels forming images of reality on the screen in front of us. Not to mention how much we could help the environment by deciding to set our electrical equipment aside every now and then and just meet up with the people were endlessly e-chatting with for a coffee. The Day of Unplugging was created to do all of these things and more.

The History of the Day of Unplugging

The National Day of Unplugging was created by Reboot, a nonprofit Jewish community that was originally established in 2003. However, you do not need to be Jewish, or even religious at all to participate. The idea behind the day was to challenge people to keep their electronic devices unplugged and unused for 24 hours in order to give themselves the chance to take a break and spend time relaxing with family, friends, or alone. This is definitely something that would be useful to everyone, regardless of religion or lack of it. Reboot believes that such time taken to reboot or systems will make us happier, more content with our lives, and more aware of the things that matter.

How to Celebrate the Day of Unplugging

Celebrating this day is quite simple. All that one is required to do is to disconnect from the virtual matrix which has come to define every waking moment of our lives. So power down that laptop, leave the smartphone at home and avoid email for twenty-four hours. Instead, take a walk in a local park, and dont just rush through the park to get it over with, either. Take the time to observe the way the squirrels scamper up and down the trees, or the way the water flows in a stream, or how a mother duck looks after her young. Dont just look at it as if it were a picture in a book, realize that you are a part of it, a part of nature, and appreciate that. Or you could go have a cup of coffee with a friend during which you talk about every issue that comes to mind, the large and the small, because these are the things that life is made of, all of them. And of course do not take your phone out to text while nodding absent-mindedly, as that would defeat the entire purpose of the outing. In this sense, the art of powering down can produce some truly relaxing results, so put down that smartphone and take advantage of this truly pleasurable experience.

today is grammar day. Celebrate Grammar Day by crossing your Is, dotting your Ts, and making sure that youre correctly punctuating and structuring your sentences. Watch those apostrophes!

today is salesperson day. Formed in March 2000, Salesperson Day Day is dedicated to celebrating the salesperson  from the clerk at the grocery counter to the used car dealer  and recognising the important work they do.

today is international scrapbooking industry day. Celebrated all over the world, International Scrapbooking Industry Day is the day when lovers of memories, paper, photos and glue come together to celebrate this immensely popular hobby.

Scrapbooking is all about preserving memories whether theyre in paper, photo or letter format, or even items such as pressed flowers from your first date, ribbons from chocolates on Valentines Day or even an airline ticket from your first holiday wth the girls, guys or without your parents, or even with the kids. All thats needed is some glue, a decorated book or album, and some time to sit down and start sticking! Some towns and cities even have their own Scrapbooking Clubs where like-minded people meet to chat, scrap, and hold fairs where you can choose your next scrapbook design, see the latest trends in scrapbooking, and try new products.

The Pieta is the only work of art signed by its artist. Who signed it?

Michelangelo
Pablo Picasso
Leonardo da Vinci
Vincent van Gogh

The name Wendy was made up for the book "Peter Pan."

March 4
1958 - Patricia Heaton
(1993-2015) - Bobbi Kristina Brown

March 4, 1952
Actors Ronald Reagan and Nancy Davis were married in North Hollywood, CA.

Answer: The Pieta is a work of Renaissance sculpture by Michelangelo Buonarroti, housed in St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican City. It is the only piece Michelangelo ever signed. If you look closely, the sculptor's signature can be found across Mary's chest. Michelangelo later regretted the vanity of this act, and resolved never to sign another piece of his work. The statue was commissioned for the French Cardinal Jean de Bilheres, who was a representative in Rome. The sculpture, in Carrara marble, was made for the cardinal's funeral monument, but was moved to its current location, the first chapel on the right as one enters the basilica, in the 18th century.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice mitts!


Sorlenna said:


> I can't remember his name right now, but one of my relatives from waaay back (sometime in the 1500s, if I'm remembering right) was in a battle in Scotland and was noted in the official report as being 'remarkable' for surviving a fall from his horse! I'll have to find that information again...
> 
> Mary, sorry your DH is having pain. Hope the meds bring him some comfort.
> 
> I finished the second mitt, so that's that. I might keep the other "pair" (same color/pattern, just one shorter than the other) to wear around the house. I like the technique, but with that yarn, it was hard on my hands. I may try it with a smaller yarn & needle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even as a still picture I got a chuckle of Gizmo pulling so hard and the other dog (forget his name) appears to just be standing there. I've seen that many times.


Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! a whole page of me, that's scary.
> Well, I guess I'm caught up, guess I"ll go to bed.
> Gizmo is now hauling the toy box across the floor, I really need to get some postable videos. lol
> 
> Was trying to add a video of him playing with the new toy, I'll have to take a shorter video, it says the file is too large.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was too cute. What kind of dog is he? Do you know?


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> http://www.ourpassionfordogs.com/not-exactly-what-he-was-expecting-too-cute/2/
> 
> You need to scroll down a little to see the video


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam for me today is....run to the bank day, run to walmart day, and run to the post office day.....in light of that I guess I will be celebrating "dress in blue" as I have have on jeans and a blue shirt and "unplug day" as I will not be on the computer during that time! LOL I also need to get a new mailbox; the flag is missing from our mailbox and it is pretty beat up. I just hope if I get it today DH will put it on the post for me this weekend. He is such a wonderful man but sometime getting him to do something that for him would take only minutes takes me forever to get him to do it. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> You're most welcome, Gwen! Happy needlin'!
> 
> Well, seems my oven has "gone out" (went to turn it on and nothing happened, though the burners are fine). I got down there and looked but can't see the pilot light anywhere. :roll: I hate to call management over it but suppose I'll have to. Bother. Meanwhile, we were having leftovers anyhow so I just popped it in the microwave.


I learned too. If she is referring to edge stitches and then nowhere above mentioned edge stitches, I couldn't figure out what she meant. Thank you Sorlenna. I figured it would just be one or two stitches. Reading a pattern is often the hard part for me. I was looking and looking for the edge stitches and if I understand correctly, it was the first full repeat. So great to have knitters of all experience on here. I have worked with charts but am a newbie with it, so now I will remember that the dark squares that aren't in the key are not worked. LOL Did think that might be but wasn't sure at all. Now I know.
Thank you!!! Would have cost me even more money to learn that at the LYS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was too cute. What kind of dog is he? Do you know?


I took it to be Dutch in origin!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> the way I read it is you do the same edge stitch as you did for the body part
> 3 repeats of 9 rows
> Hopefully someone more experienced will answer your question


That's where I got lost. I thought of edge stitch as the first stitch on the edge or at the most first 2 stitches. LOL I'm still learning. You understood it by logic. I literally took edge as meaning edge. :roll: I always take the long hard way. The road that shouldn't have been taken. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, so sorry the pain is so extreme. Hope that compound arrives soon and that the lidocaine gave some relief in the meantime.

Pacer, hope DH can get in and get this taken care of.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.


How wonderful for you Julie!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful for you Julie!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Sam for the daily information. Fun and informative.

Thank you again for the compliments on the skirt. Still need DGD's waist size to put in the elastic. Bought a special thing to feed it through the opening.

Cleaning guest bathroom and was way ahead with it till I used the floor steamer. Didn't check the mop head and noticed I was not cleaning the floor but making it dirty. Turned it upside down, not the best thing to do when the steam is blasting out, tried to pick off the hair, knocked off a glass bottle of spring water that I keep upstairs, broke on the ceramic floor, and of course I am bare-footed. Woke DH up with all the noise, :shock: :shock: , so he came in and helped me. This is the way I make things neater, but it sure is the hard way. I think I'm cleaning but I'm really making more work. Needless to say, I will wear hard slippers and go back up and finish. DH had me come down and have a cuppa with him before going back up and tackling it again. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: A check of the mop head before beginning would have sure been a wise thing. :lol: :lol: 

Loved that pot holder. Absolutely beautiful. Who would have thought.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning, just checking in. Got called into work so better go start the process of looking presentable. See you latter. Have a nice day!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope he finds something that he loves that pays well, it is unfortunate that the group will be disbanding, is there another that he can join, or would he have to relocate for that?


We will see what happens. It takes so much money to run the group and until you get famous the organizer of the group used his inheritance. I know DS wouldn't relocate because they are taking care of his MIL and they wouldn't take her away from her friends. She has cancer of the spine and they couldn't get it all. Been about 5 yrs. now and she is still up and about and an amazing lady, but there were times when DS was carrying her upstairs so she could shower and they were emptying potty chair, forget correct name, and lots of care till she got better with lots and lots of hard work on their part. I know DS is passing up career opportunities by not relocating but I admire his choice and feel he is a success as a person. Wow, that is a long answer. Sorry, but just admire so the person he has become.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good morning, just checking in. Got called into work so better go start the process of looking presentable. See you latter. Have a nice day!!


Hope you are feeling better as you weren't feeling well yesterday and know you are on a long journey with recovery, but we are here for you on that journey. Hope coming here will help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd better get cleaning again. :XD: :XD: :XD: Let's hope it's not a repeat of my earlier performance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these free patterns - you'll be sorry if you don't including a great pair of soxs. --- sam

http://international.elann.com/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those look great, I like the way the striping works. :thumbup:


I did the crocheted ones vertically, much easier! The knitted ones are mosaic, of a sort. I knitted the red stitches and slipped the yellow purl stitches on one round, then slipped the red and purled the yellow on the next. I like the effect as well, so may experiment more with that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really hate to bother you guys again but this pattern is one of the best patterns i have seen in a long time - can you imagine a kitchen window sill with a couple of these on it? --- sam

http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/596_Berkshire-Blossoms.pdf


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I learned too. If she is referring to edge stitches and then nowhere above mentioned edge stitches, I couldn't figure out what she meant. Thank you Sorlenna. I figured it would just be one or two stitches. Reading a pattern is often the hard part for me. I was looking and looking for the edge stitches and if I understand correctly, it was the first full repeat. So great to have knitters of all experience on here. I have worked with charts but am a newbie with it, so now I will remember that the dark squares that aren't in the key are not worked. LOL Did think that might be but wasn't sure at all. Now I know.
> Thank you!!! Would have cost me even more money to learn that at the LYS.


I read the pattern more than once, as the notes for the edge stitches are at the beginning and I actually missed it the first time. After comparing them, I realized that yes, the edges would still have the increases as the body did or the shawl would curl inward at the bottom, so it made sense.

I do like charts now that I've learned to read them, but they do take some practice.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these free patterns - you'll be sorry if you don't including a great pair of soxs. --- sam
> 
> http://international.elann.com/


Some beautiful yarns too--just what we all need. I'm coveting one that is a sort of muted rainbow colorway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will see what happens. It takes so much money to run the group and until you get famous the organizer of the group used his inheritance. I know DS wouldn't relocate because they are taking care of his MIL and they wouldn't take her away from her friends. She has cancer of the spine and they couldn't get it all. Been about 5 yrs. now and she is still up and about and an amazing lady, but there were times when DS was carrying her upstairs so she could shower and they were emptying potty chair, forget correct name, and lots of care till she got better with lots and lots of hard work on their part. I know DS is passing up career opportunities by not relocating but I admire his choice and feel he is a success as a person. Wow, that is a long answer. Sorry, but just admire so the person he has become.


We call them a commode.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kaye are you still up?


Sorry I missed you, I'm up now. Hope you are resting well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did the crocheted ones vertically, much easier! The knitted ones are mosaic, of a sort. I knitted the red stitches and slipped the yellow purl stitches on one round, then slipped the red and purled the yellow on the next. I like the effect as well, so may experiment more with that.


That's intesting, I thought you did both vertically. I've never tried the mosaic stitch. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'll be unplugged while running errands.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope your son can find a job that pays the bills as well as being something he enjoys doing. Could he go into teaching music?
I don't have anything special for threading elastic, I have always done as my mom taught me & used a safety pin

Sam, I already hav more patterns than I can do in 2 lifetimes bu t I'm off to look at your latest link

Julie, I'm so glad you get to keep your Internet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even as a still picture I got a chuckle of Gizmo pulling so hard and the other dog (forget his name) appears to just be standing there. I've seen that many times.


 :lol: 
Poor Buster, but he plays with them pretty well considering he's 13 or 14.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam for me today is....run to the bank day, run to walmart day, and run to the post office day.....in light of that I guess I will be celebrating "dress in blue" as I have have on jeans and a blue shirt and "unplug day" as I will not be on the computer during that time! LOL I also need to get a new mailbox; the flag is missing from our mailbox and it is pretty beat up. I just hope if I get it today DH will put it on the post for me this weekend. He is such a wonderful man but sometime getting him to do something that for him would take only minutes takes me forever to get him to do it. LOL


I have that same problem with David, took a month to get the curtain rod put up. :? :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will see what happens. It takes so much money to run the group and until you get famous the organizer of the group used his inheritance. I know DS wouldn't relocate because they are taking care of his MIL and they wouldn't take her away from her friends. She has cancer of the spine and they couldn't get it all. Been about 5 yrs. now and she is still up and about and an amazing lady, but there were times when DS was carrying her upstairs so she could shower and they were emptying potty chair, forget correct name, and lots of care till she got better with lots and lots of hard work on their part. I know DS is passing up career opportunities by not relocating but I admire his choice and feel he is a success as a person. Wow, that is a long answer. Sorry, but just admire so the person he has become.


I agree with you, it's the right thing to not relocate MIL, my grandfather had spinal cancer, started as pancreatic, and they had to put rods in his back, but he had another good 10-12 years of active enjoyable life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did the crocheted ones vertically, much easier! The knitted ones are mosaic, of a sort. I knitted the red stitches and slipped the yellow purl stitches on one round, then slipped the red and purled the yellow on the next. I like the effect as well, so may experiment more with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really hate to bother you guys again but this pattern is one of the best patterns i have seen in a long time - can you imagine a kitchen window sill with a couple of these on it? --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/596_Berkshire-Blossoms.pdf


 They are cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, hope your son can find a job that pays the bills as well as being something he enjoys doing. Could he go into teaching music?
> I don't have anything special for threading elastic, I have always done as my mom taught me & used a safety pin
> 
> Sam, I already hav more patterns than I can do in 2 lifetimes bu t I'm off to look at your latest link
> ...


Bonnie- it is a huge relief- I was starting to worry how I could cope, mentally. The landline is a boon too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Diane104 said:


> That is what I was thinking, too!!


HI, Diane!

First chance I've had to welcome you to the party. You know this goes on all week and gets really chatty sometimes. We all hope you'll join is as often as possible with whatever you're working on or an opinion you want to share. Please do come back and share.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's excellent news for ALL of us, Julie. (((Hugs)))


Wonderful news, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did tami - and found just what i wanted - an ink jet - print - scan - copy. it should be perfect. they were out of it at the store so they had it shipped - should be here first of the week - i got a notice it had shipped yesterday. it will be nice to have a printer again. heidi said she is lijmiting me to ten sheets of paper a week. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Did you get out to get your printer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wonderful news, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, Joy!

How is life in your part of Ohio, today?
Calm and peaceful, is my hope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know tns i don't know. i would think she would think it was just another 'kind' of kitten. the dogs and cats all get along - the cats and the raccoons get along - the dogs and the raccoons semi get along - a rabbit would probably fit right in. not that i want to find out. --- sam



TNS said:


> RE bunnies: might they end up as cat food? :shock: or is tip kitty used to pet rabbits?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny - thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> http://www.ourpassionfordogs.com/not-exactly-what-he-was-expecting-too-cute/2/
> 
> You need to scroll down a little to see the video


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you can keep your internet Julie.
I wasn't here yesterday. Younger son came over in the evening and we , together with elder son and partner went for a joint Mothers Day and Birthday meal as it was Mike , elder sons partners birthday. Then younger son and I came back and chatted. Today we met elder son for lunch then came back, did some jobs, watched most of Oaklahoma on tv , then tony left to go home. Chris will be here Sunday, so all quiet till then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you have every right to brag - he does sound like an exceptionally good man. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> We will see what happens. It takes so much money to run the group and until you get famous the organizer of the group used his inheritance. I know DS wouldn't relocate because they are taking care of his MIL and they wouldn't take her away from her friends. She has cancer of the spine and they couldn't get it all. Been about 5 yrs. now and she is still up and about and an amazing lady, but there were times when DS was carrying her upstairs so she could shower and they were emptying potty chair, forget correct name, and lots of care till she got better with lots and lots of hard work on their part. I know DS is passing up career opportunities by not relocating but I admire his choice and feel he is a success as a person. Wow, that is a long answer. Sorry, but just admire so the person he has become.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, nice to party with sons and partner.
Texted younger DD, a psychiatrist who studies anthroposophical medicine. She said there is med for annal fissures. They also have other meds so I ordered fissure med and sleep med. 
http:/www,a oils.com
Is site.
Maya and I walked 45 minutes this morning.
Thank you everyone. I know it is not a serious health issue. For which I am thankful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did tami - and found just what i wanted - an ink jet - print - scan - copy. it should be perfect. they were out of it at the store so they had it shipped - should be here first of the week - i got a notice it had shipped yesterday. it will be nice to have a printer again. heidi said she is lijmiting me to ten sheets of paper a week. lol --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't you mostly use it to print up things for the GK's to colour in?????!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it's still a problem and i am glad you are getting something to help. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Martina, nice to party with sons and partner.
> Texted younger DD, a psychiatrist who studies anthroposophical medicine. She said there is med for annal fissures. They also have other meds so I ordered fissure med and sleep med.
> http:/www,a oils.com
> Is site.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do - but i also print far too many patterns and recipes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't you mostly use it to print up things for the GK's to colour in?????!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too funny - thanks julie. --- sam


I thought it rather good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad you can keep your internet Julie.
> I wasn't here yesterday. Younger son came over in the evening and we , together with elder son and partner went for a joint Mothers Day and Birthday meal as it was Mike , elder sons partners birthday. Then younger son and I came back and chatted. Today we met elder son for lunch then came back, did some jobs, watched most of Oaklahoma on tv , then tony left to go home. Chris will be here Sunday, so all quiet till then.


So am I Mary! It is such a good feeling! Glad you had an enjoyable day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am rotflmao over this video - i hope you too will see the humor in it. --- sam

http://greatist.com/live/if-men-used-tampons?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_content=story1_image&utm_campaign=daily_newsletter_2016-03-03_mails_daily_new_header


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1 pm and I am caught up. Gage is at school today. I am lounging with the doh. Greg has been in and out. 

Going to grab a shower and I need to get up to Gages schoolboy about 3. I had my sister in law drive him there this morning. 

Check in later

Sam I love the commercial I have said for years that Greg needed manpons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do - but i also print far too many patterns and recipes. --- sam


Ah well, you do love the whole recipe thing! Plus knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

R


Poledra65 said:


> I had gotten some of the tape that you put on the backs of the rugs at one time, but it stuck to the floor and I couldn't get it off so won't be trying that ever again.
> Ryssa & Gizmo are playing, she runs around the house with him for a couple laps then stands behind the loveseat or lays in the big dog bed and he runs around and she bounces him and he's off on another lap, now he's doing a lap, getting a drink, doing a lap getting a drink, Lord I hope he doesn't puke. :roll:
> Now he's trying desperately to pull the big dog bed off the base bed, with Ryssa in it, he is ending up in pulling the whole thing about a foot so far. lolol He is small but mighty with the jaws of a crocodile.


Sounds like they are best buddies and having fun 
I'm thinking you must laugh a lot just watching the antics of them two 
Better than TV😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Diane104 said:


> That is what I was thinking, too!!


I actually found a pattern for this knitted artwork while looking for something else . It said to use dowels and styro foam balls to make the needles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree with you, it's the right thing to not relocate MIL, my grandfather had spinal cancer, started as pancreatic, and they had to put rods in his back, but he had another good 10-12 years of active enjoyable life.


Amazing he lasted so well, usually pancreatic cancer progresses rapidly.
Bone cancer is terrible, my moms went from the breast to the spine, she had terrible pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, nice to party with sons and partner.
> Texted younger DD, a psychiatrist who studies anthroposophical medicine. She said there is med for annal fissures. They also have other meds so I ordered fissure med and sleep med.
> http:/www,a oils.com
> Is site.
> ...


But it is still a health issue that is making you feel ill so I'm hoping the medication you get helps heal and take away any pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am rotflmao over this video - i hope you too will see the humor in it. --- sam
> 
> http://greatist.com/live/if-men-used-tampons?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_content=story1_image&utm_campaign=daily_newsletter_2016-03-03_mails_daily_new_header


 :thumbup:Can you alo imagine how they would act? We all know how bad a "man cold" is, imagine them feeling like that once each month, there would probably be a new form of sick time so they could lay on the couch with a hot water bottle. :roll:  Sorry Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deset Joy, I hope the new meds help with the pain & speed healing.

Martina, glad you had a nice time with your sons. You should have most things in place in your new home now.

OK, this puppy is going to drive me nuts, she has now decided whatever needs chewing up has to come in my kitchen, before the mess was cntained in the porch. :roll: Just now she's by my feet at the table destroying a little squeaky toy, there are balls of stuffing spread around & she won't be happy until she finds the sqeaker! I cleaned the floors just yesterday, you would never know it.

I came across this recipe, thought I would share. Its going to be the desert next time I have company. I lov lemon but too much for just us.

http://happyhooligans.ca/luscious-lemon-delight-an-easy-to-make-layered-dessert/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These and the elan patterns are great Sam. I copied these.


thewren said:


> i really hate to bother you guys again but this pattern is one of the best patterns i have seen in a long time - can you imagine a kitchen window sill with a couple of these on it? --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/596_Berkshire-Blossoms.pdf


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can say anything you want bonnie - it is probably true - i am still laughing - did you catch the whole description - really!!! lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:Can you alo imagine how they would act? We all know how bad a "man cold" is, imagine them feeling like that once each month, there would probably be a new form of sick time so they could lay on the couch with a hot water bottle. :roll:  Sorry Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Bonnie, bless you both. It is a (excuse the French) a pain in the *ss!
Kate, I want to go there with you. How pampering.
Mel, hugs.
Julie, YEAH!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sam this was too much! I also roflmao and then posted it on FB.


thewren said:


> i am rotflmao over this video - i hope you too will see the humor in it. --- sam
> 
> http://greatist.com/live/if-men-used-tampons?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_content=story1_image&utm_campaign=daily_newsletter_2016-03-03_mails_daily_new_header


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are evil Bonnie! That dessert looks and sounds so yummy. I pinned it on my pinterest page and will be making it for sure.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Deset Joy, I hope the new meds help with the pain & speed healing.
> 
> Martina, glad you had a nice time with your sons. You should have most things in place in your new home now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and Bonnie, bless you both. It is a (excuse the French) a pain in the *ss!
> Kate, I want to go there with you. How pampering.
> Mel, hugs.
> Julie, YEAH!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Kate that place is fabulous! I would think I had died and gone to heaven to go there.



KateB said:


> Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Kate that place is fabulous! I would think I had died and gone to heaven to go there.


Me too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got most of my running around done and even went to the sit and knit at the LYS for the first time today. They have a group that meets every Friday and it was quite nice. A woman I've known for about 18 years was there (our children are went to school together) and there were about 5 other very nice ladies. I was there for a couple of hours. Only errand I didn't yet accomplish was to pick up a new mail box but thought I'd see if DH would put it up tomorrow if I got it first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - beautiful place kate - what was it like on that bed? --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my directions say - continue on a 1x1 rib blah blah ending with a wrong side row. am i right that this means i have already knitted the wrong side and have the rs ready to go?

also - since this is the ribbing does it really matter which is the ws/rs? can't you just arbitrarily set that when you decide to start the body? --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> my directions say - continue on a 1x1 rib blah blah ending with a wrong side row. am i right that this means i have already knitted the wrong side and have the rs ready to go?
> 
> also - since this is the ribbing does it really matter which is the ws/rs? can't you just arbitrarily set that when you decide to start the body? --- sam


I go by which cast on side I prefer, and call that the right side.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my directions say - continue on a 1x1 rib blah blah ending with a wrong side row. am i right that this means i have already knitted the wrong side and have the rs ready to go?
> 
> also - since this is the ribbing does it really matter which is the ws/rs? can't you just arbitrarily set that when you decide to start the body? --- sam


I'm thinking it is decided by which side of the edge you like when you cast on and you can decide that. Traditionally it would be the side you did for your cast-on row from what I know.  Now we can hear from the experts to see if that is right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Amazing he lasted so well, usually pancreatic cancer progresses rapidly.
> Bone cancer is terrible, my moms went from the breast to the spine, she had terrible pain.


Bonnie and Poledra, how awful. I have lost so many relatives to cancer and there is no easy way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


Kate, what an amazing place. Wow. Must say that you and your friends know how to celebrate in style.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my directions say - continue on a 1x1 rib blah blah ending with a wrong side row. am i right that this means i have already knitted the wrong side and have the rs ready to go?
> 
> also - since this is the ribbing does it really matter which is the ws/rs? can't you just arbitrarily set that when you decide to start the body? --- sam


It doesn't really matter with ribbing, but I agree with Mary (Martina)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kate,

That place looks like the epitome of pampering! Wish I could have joined you.

WI Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> I go by which cast on side I prefer, and call that the right side.


Almost as difficult as deciding which side of the road to drive on. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - beautiful place kate - what was it like on that bed? --- sam


It was fabulous Sam! Jets of water massage you from head to toe and you don't get wet! It only lasts for 15 minutes, but I had two goes because I loved it so much. Would love to have one of these at home, but I would need to win the lottery first!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Kate, that place looks heavenly! I can imagine wanting that water massager at home!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


Looks fabulous Kate. Didn't someone famous get married there a few years ago? I'm thinking Madonna and Guy Ritchie but I could be wrong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks fabulous Kate. Didn't someone famous get married there a few years ago? I'm thinking Madonna and Guy Ritchie but I could be wrong.


No, that was Skibo Castle in Dornoch, much further north than Stobo. Stobo is the only spa destination (as they call it) in Scotland, in other words it is a spa hotel, not a hotel with a spa attatched. I love that you wander about all day in your towelling robes and only get dressed for dinner. When we went there at first you didn't need to get changed for dinner and that was even better - you put your robe on when you arrived and took it off when you left! Made packing easy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, that was Skibo Castle in Dornoch, much further north than Stobo. Stobo is the only spa destination (as they call it) in Scotland, in other words it is a spa hotel, not a hotel with a spa attatched. I love that you wander about all day in your towelling robes and only get dressed for dinner. When we went there at first you didn't need to get changed for dinner and that was even better - you put your robe on when you arrived and took it off when you left! Made packing easy!


Almost right!! Knew it was a castle in Scotland!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey - i'm over here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392288-1.html#8784736


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.


Good to hear this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is exactly what i will do martina. great minds think alike. --- sam



martina said:


> I go by which cast on side I prefer, and call that the right side.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think that is exactly what i will do martina. great minds think alike. ---
> That's it exactly, Sam .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Good to hear this.


Thank you alibee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, nice to party with sons and partner.
> Texted younger DD, a psychiatrist who studies anthroposophical medicine. She said there is med for annal fissures. They also have other meds so I ordered fissure med and sleep med.
> http:/www,a oils.com
> Is site.
> ...


Whether serious or not, if it causes you discomfort or pain, it's serious enough. I'm glad that your DD was able to point you to some meds that should help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> R
> 
> Sounds like they are best buddies and having fun
> I'm thinking you must laugh a lot just watching the antics of them two
> Better than TV😄


 Watching Gizmo is very entertaining, and the quizzical way he looks at you in itself makes you laugh. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Amazing he lasted so well, usually pancreatic cancer progresses rapidly.
> Bone cancer is terrible, my moms went from the breast to the spine, she had terrible pain.


I didn't find out until years later that it had started in the pancreas, but I was very surprised that he did so well for so long, and without major pain. They moved here to Wyoming because the Alaskan cold started to make the rods ache too much, be he was alive and well here for 5 years I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Deset Joy, I hope the new meds help with the pain & speed healing.
> 
> Martina, glad you had a nice time with your sons. You should have most things in place in your new home now.
> 
> ...


 :XD: Welcome to my house. lol 
Gizmo at this point, finds any used tissue, only used ones, and shreds them, doesn't eat them thankfully, but it frequently looks like a tissue box exploded, couldn't figure out where he was finding them, then caught him in the little trash can by my chair. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had gotten some of the tape that you put on the backs of the rugs at one time, but it stuck to the floor and I couldn't get it off so won't be trying that ever again.
> Ryssa & Gizmo are playing, she runs around the house with him for a couple laps then stands behind the loveseat or lays in the big dog bed and he runs around and she bounces him and he's off on another lap, now he's doing a lap, getting a drink, doing a lap getting a drink, Lord I hope he doesn't puke. :roll:
> Now he's trying desperately to pull the big dog bed off the base bed, with Ryssa in it, he is ending up in pulling the whole thing about a foot so far. lolol He is small but mighty with the jaws of a crocodile.[/quo :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't find out until years later that it had started in the pancreas, but I was very surprised that he did so well for so long, and without major pain. They moved here to Wyoming because the Alaskan cold started to make the rods ache too much, be he was alive and well here for 5 years I think.


DH had an uncle by marriage who lived a very long time and had pancreatic cancer. Don't know what treatments he had but he had it before his wife who got breast cancer and died years before him. I know this is an exception to the rule and we were all surprised. Just shows that we never know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all of you with puppies and misbehaving dogs have a great sense of humor. It is so funny to hear their antics, but I'm sure frustrating and hard to clean up for you. Thanks for giving us all a laugh or two.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We'll keep our fingers crossed that it will work out one day, maybe you'll be able to make it to Kap with us one year, you can always ride with Marla and I if it works out.


That's a great idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


Oh wow, that looks fantastic!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, well it would see that your tongue lashing and probably that of several others, had a positive affect on them.


Seems like it. Hopefully, that is the first and last time I will need to go there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> RE bunnies: might they end up as cat food? :shock: or is tip kitty used to pet rabbits?


I hope not! But I would trust Sam to keep them safe. If they were in the wild, yes, they could very well end up as cat food.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all of you with puppies and misbehaving dogs have a great sense of humor. It is so funny to hear their antics, but I'm sure frustrating and hard to clean up for you. Thanks for giving us all a laugh or two.


 Thankfully I only have to sweep it all up, if he'd just learn to put the toys back in the toybox, I'd be in heaven. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Seems like it. Hopefully, that is the first and last time I will need to go there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will see what happens. It takes so much money to run the group and until you get famous the organizer of the group used his inheritance. I know DS wouldn't relocate because they are taking care of his MIL and they wouldn't take her away from her friends. She has cancer of the spine and they couldn't get it all. Been about 5 yrs. now and she is still up and about and an amazing lady, but there were times when DS was carrying her upstairs so she could shower and they were emptying potty chair, forget correct name, and lots of care till she got better with lots and lots of hard work on their part. I know DS is passing up career opportunities by not relocating but I admire his choice and feel he is a success as a person. Wow, that is a long answer. Sorry, but just admire so the person he has become.


I think you raised your son well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really hate to bother you guys again but this pattern is one of the best patterns i have seen in a long time - can you imagine a kitchen window sill with a couple of these on it? --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/596_Berkshire-Blossoms.pdf


Cute! Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did tami - and found just what i wanted - an ink jet - print - scan - copy. it should be perfect. they were out of it at the store so they had it shipped - should be here first of the week - i got a notice it had shipped yesterday. it will be nice to have a printer again. heidi said she is lijmiting me to ten sheets of paper a week. lol --- sam


Good! You will just have to hide any pages over that from her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> But it is still a health issue that is making you feel ill so I'm hoping the medication you get helps heal and take away any pain


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got home a couple of hours ago and have been busy sorting the photo list. Thought I would add to it and show you some of Stobo Castle Health Spa.


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was fabulous Sam! Jets of water massage you from head to toe and you don't get wet! It only lasts for 15 minutes, but I had two goes because I loved it so much. Would love to have one of these at home, but I would need to win the lottery first!


Oh that sounds wonderful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Yes, I have just reversed the cancellation of my phone/internet.



TNS said:


> That's excellent news for ALL of us, Julie. (((Hugs)))


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Almost as difficult as deciding which side of the road to drive on. :XD: :XD: :XD:


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Almost as difficult as deciding which side of the road to drive on. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: You're just bad! :lol:

I agree no right or wrong side until you start the body of the item


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was fabulous Sam! Jets of water massage you from head to toe and you don't get wet! It only lasts for 15 minutes, but I had two goes because I loved it so much. Would love to have one of these at home, but I would need to win the lottery first!


That sounds wonderful. They have something like that in West Edmnton Mall but it covers you as well so get both sides at once. I've seen them but never tried it

I agree, you girls certainly know where to have a day away!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: Welcome to my house. lol
> Gizmo at this point, finds any used tissue, only used ones, and shreds them, doesn't eat them thankfully, but it frequently looks like a tissue box exploded, couldn't figure out where he was finding them, then caught him in the little trash can by my chair. :roll:


Same here! She loves to get the toilet paper or paper towel rolls if they happen to fall down


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was!


But not the same day as Sonya and David. 
We finally had his favourite meal last night as all 5 of us were together plus my Mum. Well I guess with Elizabeth. But she didn't seem too excited by it all. I'm way behind and only on my phone which is hard to read so won't be catching up till Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hopefully, Dyson is not pregnant, but she is nesting big time. They were about 2 1/2 months old when we got them 16 Jan. I am hoping that this is a false alarm. We didn't get the other house out soon enough, but hoping that we don't have baby bunnies before 5 April, when they have their appointment. When I put Dyson in her "new" house, and put the litter box in, she kept moving things around to suit herself. I got up the next morning to the litter box full of fur. DH gave her some hay after he came home from work, and she gathered up huge mouthfuls and put it in on top of the fur. Now we have even more fur on top of the hay. You would think she would be bare by now for all the fur in the box!
> 
> Otherwise, the bunnies are doing fine. Growing.


Pepper nests without being pregnant. Think it is probably when she is on heat so it could be you got her separated just in time


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone just jumping on for a moment to update you. Please do not post anything on my FB wall.

Yesterday was the day it all happened. Gage and I let go of all the stress etc and we are not home. The police have visited Greg and he was not incarcerated but warned about all that has been going on. So we will not be home til it is time to move unless we can get Greg out of there so we can go pack up to leave. It is so much and I will explain later. Just wanted you to know Gage and I are safe and that Gage is the bravest boy I know. We both thank you for all your love support and prayers 
Talk to you all soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just jumping on for a moment to update you. Please do not post anything on my FB wall.
> 
> Yesterday was the day it all happened. Gage and I let go of all the stress etc and we are not home. The police have visited Greg and he was not incarcerated but warned about all that has been going on. So we will not be home til it is time to move unless we can get Greg out of there so we can go pack up to leave. It is so much and I will explain later. Just wanted you to know Gage and I are safe and that Gage is the bravest boy I know. We both thank you for all your love support and prayers
> Talk to you all soon.


Wishing you continued safety - you are both brave people and I hope you are at the beginning of a brand new life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing you continued safety - you are both brave people and I hope you are at the beginning of a brand new life.


So sorry to hear it's come to this Mel but glad to hear you are both safe 
I know you and your son are going to be sad for a while but I do hope that you both go on to have a very happy stress free carefree family life 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, it's great to hear that you and Gage are safe and have let the stress go. You definitely don't need it. Well done Gage for being so brave. Take care of yourselves. You are in my and many others prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, it's great to hear that you and Gage are safe and have let the stress go. You definitely don't need it. Well done Gage for being so brave. Take care of yourselves. You are in my and many others prayers.


From me too.


----------

